# 6/17 Monday Night Raw Discussion



## RelivingTheShadow

So Psyched for this Raw, a Good 4/5 Angles I wanna see develop. That could mean 2/3 of this show is at least intriguing.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

RVD and Swagger should be a stoner tag team.


----------



## Conor?

Been waiting for this thread all day. Looking forward to RAW.


----------



## Bryan D.

Wyatt Family to debut by attacking Mark Henry during his speech and setting up a match between the Eater of Worlds and the Hall of Pain at SummerSlam. :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo

I'm really excited for this RAW. Genuinely excited to see where the storylines go tonight.


----------



## hardyorton

the only thing I want to see is what they will do with Bryan.

Punk we know will turn face again and Ziggler will turn as well.


----------



## SonoShion

I will be in tears if Henry indeed retires.


----------



## I Came To Play

First time in a while i'm looking forward to Raw.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Looking forward to this RAW tonight. I love me some good old Monday Night Wrestling (Y)


----------



## chrisburr

Especially after the Epic payback, I am more than super pumped for Tonight's RAW!

Summer is looking awesome with so many potential Double Turns, Face turns and heel turns!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Punkholic

SonoShion said:


> I will be in tears if Henry indeed retires.


Ratings will go downhill


----------



## Hawkke

I am looking forward to tonight, if half the story potential of last night's show actually comes to fruition it could make for at least some half interesting things to go down this summer. I also hope Mark isn't leaving, but if he feels it's his time, it's his time. If there is things that maybe adversely effecting his quality of life down the road, it is best to get while the gettins good.


----------



## killacamt

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> RVD and Swagger should be a stoner tag team.


Team Name: Stoner Lisps???


----------



## xD7oom

I think Henry will retire  sadly.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0617/563486/jim-ross-doubts-mark-henry-retirement-rumors/



> - Jim Ross was asked on Twitter about Mark Henry's possible retirement announcement on RAW tonight. Ross replied, " I know nothing of any retirement plans. Stay tuned for facts."


----------



## SonoShion

Where is it tonight?


----------



## DOPA

Things I'm looking forward to:

- Where they go with Ziggler and Del Rio after their amazing match at Payback.
- What they have in store for CM Punk now.
- Where Daniel Bryan, Orton and Kane go next.
- Where the Shield go next and if they have new challengers coming up.
- Henry's return
- AJ as Divas champion :mark: :mark: :mark: plus where they go with AJ and Kaitlyn
- Who is going to enter money in the bank.

A lot to look forward to, first Raw in ages I'm actually intrigued by.


----------



## Rop3

Is tonight's RAW in Chicago?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Inb4 dat fuckery (and the APP :cole3)


----------



## Bryan D.

Rop3 said:


> Is tonight's RAW in Chicago?


Michigan.


----------



## AEA

Crusade said:


> Things I'm looking forward to:
> 
> - Where they go with Ziggler and Del Rio after their amazing match at Payback.
> - What they have in store for CM Punk now.
> - Where Daniel Bryan, Orton and Kane go next.
> - Where the Shield go next and if they have new challengers coming up.
> - Henry's return
> - AJ as Divas champion :mark: :mark: :mark: plus where they go with AJ and Kaitlyn
> - Who is going to enter money in the bank.
> 
> A lot to look forward to, first Raw in ages I'm actually intrigued by.


Pretty much sums up my thought for Raw tonight :mark:


----------



## Waffelz

Shall expect a not bad crowd then.

Punk at the Hockey, isn't he?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I was so tuned out of Raw last week because of E3(Sony's conference)now with that longer in my way and a great PPV last night, hopefully we get some good storylines starting tonight. 

Ziggler face? Del Rio going heel? I was proud of Del Rio's short promo last night after the match was over. He got some good heat last night.

Kaitlyn becoming emotionally and crazy like AJ? I hope so. I thought she was going to attack the other divas.

Randy turning heel tonight please. It's a about damn time he does.

And finally what about Punk and Heyman? So many good potential storylines and somehow, someway, WWE will fuck it up fpalm

I beg you Vince just go with the flow.


----------



## connormurphy13

Please WWE:

-Complete Ziggler face turn and separate him from AJ and Big E into a redemption storyline
-Turn Orton heel, have him punt Kane, and insert Bryan into feud which sets up his singles run
-Have Christian and Jericho team up to face the Shield. Set up Mysterio vs. Ambrose. These matches will only continue to make the Shield the most exciting in terms of wrestling
-Henry vs. Cena?
-Punk face turn, set him up vs. Heyman guys Brock, Axel, and RVD


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Next Monday is the 2 year anniversary of the infamous promo...So ready for another Summer of Punk.


----------



## RyanPelley

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Next Monday is the 2 year anniversary of the infamous promo...So ready for another Summer of Punk.


You mean the Summer of Nash? :no:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

In before anyone says what is this fuckery


----------



## Conor?

Did nimbus return last night?


----------



## Alex

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I was proud of Del Rio's short promo last night after the match was over. He got some good heat last night.


Getting a reaction from a Chicago crowd, unheard of.


----------



## Starbuck

Didn't watch the PPV but I know what's going on from reading the results. Seems like we should be in for something of a fresh show tonight with lots of new/interesting things going down. The ADR/Ziggler double turn, Cena/Ryback seems to be finished, Axel is the new IC Champ, Bryan and Orton lost, AJ is the new Divas Champ, Punk/Heyman tension etc. That's a lot of stuff. I guess we have a few things to look forward to. I'm actually interested. Hopefully it's a good show.


----------



## Dr.Boo

SheamusRKO said:


> Did nimbus return last night?


Perhaps it's _time_ for his comeback










:troll


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

this raw has a lot of interesting points and a lot going on. we will see what happens.


----------



## Marcos 25063

no one is interested in the history of the McMahon family? 

I'm excited:

-It possible formation of the MITB match
-Next for Cena. Bryan, Mark Henry?
-Wyatt
-Punk-Heyman
-Ziggler, Del Rio double turn
-Orton
-Shield
:mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Interested to see where the Orton/Bryan story goes. Only thing I care enough to tune in for.


----------



## Alim

Payback was shit, but I think this Raw will be pretty good


----------



## NeyNey

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm really excited for this RAW. Genuinely excited to see where the storylines go tonight.


SAME!!! :cena4

Especially Ambrose/Shield stuff. :cena5 Fuck yeah!


----------



## Lillyart_14

Echoing previous statements about RAW being a good show. Hopefully anyway. 

Hoping for:

Ziggler face turn
CM Punk face turn
Bryan singles run
Orton heel turn
Henry not to retire (but if he does, what a career)
A couple of NXT graduates (Im a fan of Paige)

Still, should be a solid night. As long as WWE do what we all want lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

ADR party!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Fandango said:


> Payback was shit, but I think this Raw will be pretty good


Other than the horrible main event, it was a good PPV.


----------



## rabthornton

Plenty of good stuff _should_ happen tonight but it'll probably all be crammed between an overly long Vince/HHH opener that no-one gives a shit about and the usual cack Cena close that even less people care for.


----------



## SonoShion

Gonna mark so hard.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Last night's PPV was a good one. There are a fair few storylines that I am interested in seeing developed/started. This RAW has potential.


----------



## SonoShion

Aren't you making any YB videos anymore, Andy?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

i'm not getting my hopes up, but this def. has some potential... let's see how many angles they indeed run with/further. if they get it 80% right, this could be one of the top 5 RAW's of the year...


----------



## Eduard Khil

Is Raw in Chi-Town tonight as well?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eduard Khil said:


> Is Raw in Chi-Town tonight as well?


No. Michigan.


----------



## Xevoz

PPV made me excited for Raw. On a side note, I'm hoping Barrett does something relevant.


----------



## Dr.Boo

rabthornton said:


> Plenty of good stuff _should_ happen tonight but it'll probably all be crammed between an overly long Vince/HHH opener that no-one gives a shit about and the usual cack Cena close that even less people care for.


:vince3 but people want to watch me and my family hug! They can catch all of that other superfluous stuff like matches and storylines on the WWE app. :vince5


----------



## Honey Bucket

WYATT OR RIOT

I can possibly see Miz challenge Axel for the title tonight, but gets brutally attacked by DA FAMILY. If that happened, I'd be incredibly happy but at the same time disappointed, because I won't be able to watch this tonight.


----------



## Punkholic

Eduard Khil said:


> Is Raw in Chi-Town tonight as well?


No, it's in Michigan.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, plenty of potential storylines that could start tonight, hoping for a Ziggler face turn, Bryan to stay face and the potential debut of the Wyatt family. Also interested to see what happens with Punk/Heyman.


----------



## 751161

Looking forward to RAW tonight. Payback was pretty dope and got a few new champions. Interested to see where everything leads.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Hoping :henry1 doesn't retire tonight.


----------



## NeyNey

SonoShion said:


> Gonna mark so hard.



PREPARE, BITCHES! :bosh3


----------



## Londrick

With Punk back and Daniel Bryan being rumored to start a feud with Cena, this may be the most I've looked forward to RAW in a long time.


----------



## Alim

Tonight's Raw is in Michigan... RVD is from Michigan.... :russo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Fandango said:


> Tonight's Raw is in Michigan... RVD is from Michigan.... :russo


Let's have him return and lose in his hometown.:vince


----------



## JY57

Henry on twitter said that he will be announcing his retirement tonight:

TheMarkHenry ✔ @TheMarkHenry

@MagicJohnson hey Ervin don't miss my retirement tonight on USA network Raw is war.
12:31 PM - 17 Jun 2013
91 RETWEETS 13 FAVORITES
Reply


@ArsenioHall man don't miss my retirement tonight.
12:28 PM - 17 Jun 2013


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JY57 said:


> Henry on twitter said that he will be announcing his retirement tonight:
> 
> TheMarkHenry ✔ @TheMarkHenry
> 
> @MagicJohnson hey Ervin don't miss my retirement tonight on USA network Raw is war.
> 12:31 PM - 17 Jun 2013
> 91 RETWEETS 13 FAVORITES
> Reply
> 
> 
> @ArsenioHall man don't miss my retirement tonight.
> 12:28 PM - 17 Jun 2013


I will be disappointed to see him retire, but he has been picking up a lot of injuries lately.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RAW IS WAR. Henry remembers his roots.


----------



## Dr.Boo

JY57 said:


> Henry on twitter said that he will be announcing his retirement tonight:
> 
> TheMarkHenry ✔ @TheMarkHenry
> 
> @MagicJohnson hey Ervin don't miss my retirement tonight on USA network Raw is war.
> 12:31 PM - 17 Jun 2013
> 91 RETWEETS 13 FAVORITES
> Reply
> 
> 
> @ArsenioHall man don't miss my retirement tonight.
> 12:28 PM - 17 Jun 2013











Please say it ain't so Mark :sad:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I want Dolph to win back the world heavyweight title tonight and for all that shit last night to be forgotten


----------



## Cyon

Surprising amount of stuff to look forward to for tonight's RAW. That doesn't happen often enough.


----------



## NathWFC

No Dolph again? Brilliant...


----------



## Mainboy

This should be decent


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Anyone think The Shield will start a new feud tonight?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Wonder if Ryback will show his face after that Cena burial


----------



## PUNKY

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Anyone think The Shield will start a new feud tonight?


yep,hopefully with the wyatt family :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I'm really looking forward to tonight.


----------



## Punkholic

Interested to see if Henry's retirement is real or is just a work.


----------



## Bryan D.

It is time, baby!!!!


----------



## Dec_619

Looking forward to tonights RAW. Will be good to see CM Punk on the show.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Dont forget to download the WWE app :cole3


----------



## Punkholic

Hopefully Punk will show up tonight.


----------



## dxbender

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dont forget to download the WWE app :cole3


lol, imagine if Mark Henrys announcement was on the WWE APP.

In the middle of Khali vs Tensai match, they're like "Happening RIGHT NOW on the WWE APP, Mark Henry reveals his big announcement and how it impacts his future. If you want to know what he's saying, tune into the WWE App right now!"


----------



## Punkholic

dxbender said:


> lol, imagine if Mark Henrys announcement was on the WWE APP.
> 
> In the middle of Khali vs Tensai match, they're like "Happening RIGHT NOW on the WWE APP, Mark Henry reveals his big announcement and how it impacts his future. If you want to know what he's saying, tune into the WWE App right now!"


I wouldn't be surprised if this actually happened :lmao


----------



## NoyK

:mark: for face Ziggler


----------



## murder

This is actually a big reason why PPVs, even thought they last just as long as Raw, are so much more enjoyable. It's about wrestling and storylines and not apps, movies, burgers or any of this other stuff that they keep on advertising for three fucking hours.


----------



## The German 16

hoping the wyatts take someone out tonight, possibly kane???

and ziggler to complete a face turn and bryan to kick the shit out of cena


----------



## Dr.Boo

dxbender said:


> lol, imagine if Mark Henrys announcement was on the WWE APP.
> 
> In the middle of Khali vs Tensai match, they're like "Happening RIGHT NOW on the WWE APP, Mark Henry reveals his big announcement and how it impacts his future. If you want to know what he's saying, tune into the WWE App right now!"


:vince5 I like the way you think.


----------



## Punkholic

Hopefully Ziggler will complete his face turn tonight :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS

Thinking about it, we actually have 5/6 storylines going on right now, focus on a number of wrestlers, stuff like that is all I ask (Y)

If it is the end for Mark Henry, going to be gutted, but if theres nothing left in the tank, I respect him for hanging it up, hope he has a great retirement.. if not, ONE MORE RUN for the HOP :henry1


----------



## OldCMpunk

I want to see another "Explicit Ambrose Violence" sign :mark:


----------



## vanpalm

Mark Henry for Smackdown commentator


----------



## 751161

I'm hoping Ziggler comes out to cheers tonight. I think if Del Rio comes out first acting heelish then Ziggler comes out it will work.


----------



## NoyK

Bryan D. said:


> It is time, baby!!!!


They're debuting tonight!?

Oh fuck yes.


----------



## hardyorton

Give me a Top quality Bryan Tv match and Bryan storyline progression then I will be happy.


----------



## connormurphy13

If Mark Henry says he's retiring tonight, I think it's kayfabe, and I see the Shield or Wyatt Family attacking him and starting a feud


----------



## Stad

Hoping for the Wyatt family tonight :mark:


----------



## JC00

Cyon said:


> Surprising amount of stuff to look forward to for tonight's RAW. That doesn't happen often enough.


Yep. I mean at least until none of it happens. Because let's be fair the times where there are decent amount looking forward to Raw, Vince and the writers tend to screw it up. 

For example these are few things I've seen people are looking forward to


Punk being back
What will actually happen: Heyman will say he isn't there because he fulfilled his obligation or something

Daniel Bryan starting his push
What will actually happen: He will job to someone

Wyatt Family potentially debuting
What will actually happen: They'll show the same video that aired last night


More development in the Vince/HHH storyline
What will actually happen: Nothing more than we have seen already

Ziggler face turn
What will actually happen: He won't appear at all and they'll advertise him for Smackdown


----------



## xD7oom

> Speaking of RAW, we can exclusively report that Christian is backstage at RAW in Grand Rapids right now. He arrived earlier this afternoon.
> 
> No word on if he'll be appearing on tonight's show but he is there. It's interesting as he hasn't been at WWE TV tapings for months now. We've been telling you that Christian has been ready to go for months now and the creative team has reportedly been working on a return angle for him for months. Christian's return to TV has now been made somewhat of a priority, and he is expected back on TV "very soon."


http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/17653/exclusive-christian-backstage-at-raw-more


----------



## Conor?

If Mark Henry is indeed "retiring" tonight, I have a feeling I know what will happen. I think if this "retirement" goes through, Henry will announce it in a promo tonight or sometime. Basically, no one will want to see him to retire, so I think he may turn face during the promo, kind of looking for sympathy. A heel will interupt him (Brayatt please :mark, thus starting Henry (face) vs heel.


----------



## hardyorton

JC00 said:


> Yep. I mean at least until none of it happens. Because let's be fair the times where are decent amount are looking forward to Raw, Vince and the writers tend to screw it up.
> 
> For example these are are few things I've seen people are looking forward to
> 
> 
> Punk being back
> What will actually happen: Heyman will say he isn't there because he fulfilled his obligation or something
> 
> Daniel Bryan starting his push
> What will actually happen: He will job to someone
> 
> Wyatt Family potentially debuting
> What will actually happen: They'll show the same video that aired last night
> 
> 
> More development in the Vince/HHH storyline
> What will actually happen: Nothing more than we have seen already
> 
> Ziggler face turn
> What will actually happen: He won't appear at all and they'll advertise him for Smackdown


:clap

Sadly probably you got it in one. I can the Wyatt Family been debuted on a PPV maybe MITB. Bryan I'm hoping you're wrong but I can see it. That Vince thing will go on for an hour.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Hope Wyatt does something more than just squash Ryder when he does debut. They should make a massive impact, like the shield did.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Christian is backstage at Raw right now :mark: my god please return tonight


----------



## Rick Sanchez

- Axel got a great reaction last night, whether his haters like it or not.
- Like Punk's new look, interested to see where his current angle goes.
- Anyone who thought Ryback was gonna win clearly hasn't been paying attention.
- Not sure why people overrated the spear so much, it was a good spear but Aj's sell made it look really good. When you're built like a 12 year old kid, the move looks pretty brutal. But seeing people compare it to Goldberg was hilarious, so dumb.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Starbuck said:


> Didn't watch the PPV but I know what's going on from reading the results. Seems like we should be in for something of a fresh show tonight with lots of new/interesting things going down. The ADR/Ziggler double turn, Cena/Ryback seems to be finished, Axel is the new IC Champ, Bryan and Orton lost, AJ is the new Divas Champ, Punk/Heyman tension etc. That's a lot of stuff. I guess we have a few things to look forward to. I'm actually interested. Hopefully it's a good show.


WOW! You missed a great show, other than the 'main event' which in honesty wasn't really that big of a 'storyline' going in, everything was very good.

ALOT to look forward to tonight. 

- Punk is back!
- Bryan/Orton/Kane/Shield 
- Ziggler face turn
- McMahon/HHH Angle
- AJ/Kaitlyn feud
- Mark Henry return
- Wyatt promo


----------



## VintageOrton

Looking forward to seeing whether this Del Rio/Ziggler double turn materialises.


----------



## Punkholic

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Christian is backstage at Raw right now :mark: my god please return tonight


Do you have a source to confirm this?


----------



## JC00

And now another one to add

Christian returning tonight
What will actually happen: Last minute changes push his return to tomorrow's tapings.


----------



## The German 16

if wyatt family took out christian on his return or henry during his retirement speech would be awesome


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Would love it if Christian returns tonight.


----------



## Sensesfail

please return Christian!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic

Would be amazing to see Christian return tonight! :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13

I'd love for Christian to come back with his ol music

CHRISTIAN! CHRISTIAN! ALONE....AT LAAAAST!


----------



## Punkholic

Would honestly hate for Henry to retire. He is the best "big man" in the company, in my opinion.


----------



## cenation34

will be interesting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn, RAW looking proper for tonight. :


----------



## Punkholic

20 minutes left! Actually excited for this show! :mark:


----------



## Dec_619

Got my money on Cena opening the show tonight!


----------



## Punkholic

How do you think Raw will kickoff tonight?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Dec_619 said:


> Got my money on Cena opening the show tonight!


Looks like I overcame dem odds again!


----------



## The German 16

i hope this retirement just a work and its just to set up a final face run, ending at summerslam maybe


----------



## RyanPelley

Punkholic said:


> How do you think Raw will kickoff tonight?


30 minutes of Cena stupidity, with Ryback getting another Title shot. This time in a 27 stages of hell match.


----------



## Punkholic

I wonder if AJ will say something about this :lmao


----------



## JC00

WWE.com says Ziggler is not cleared to wrestle.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

Cena opens up "It was one hell of a match and Ryback is one hell of opponent. But in the end a better man won" or some bullshit like that


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Punkholic said:


> I wonder if AJ will say something about this :lmao


She better keep her mouth shut, or the next thing he kicks will be her.


----------



## The German 16

Punkholic said:


> How do you think Raw will kickoff tonight?


sheild to come out bragging about their titles 

wyatt family interrupt to start a feud

weeks of awesomeness ensue...





a guy can dream


----------



## Punkholic

RyanPelley said:


> 30 minutes of Cena stupidity, with Ryback getting another Title shot. This time in a 27 stages of hell match.


Ryback would probably win the first 13 falls, and then Cena would do his super comeback :cena5


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I really hope Mark isn't retiring.


----------



## leon79

What time does Nimbus ask what time Raw starts?


----------



## killacamt

Hoping they save the Wyatt family debut for next week! Since ill be there in the 3rd row


----------



## Phillies3:16

Aside from the expected lolcheercena bullshit and his awful promo we will most likely get about how he gave his blood sweat and tears last night and overcame the odds, I am actually confident this will be a good raw


----------



## Punkholic

The German 16 said:


> sheild to come out bragging about their titles
> 
> wyatt family interrupt to start a feud
> 
> weeks of awesomeness ensue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy can dream


That's just too good to be true.


----------



## Sensesfail

12 minutes to go


----------



## Dr.Boo

leon79 said:


> What time does Nimbus ask what time Raw starts?


I don't know, what time _does _Nibus ask the time until RAW starts?


----------



## birthday_massacre

The German 16 said:


> sheild to come out bragging about their titles
> 
> wyatt family interrupt to start a feud
> 
> weeks of awesomeness ensue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy can dream


The Wyatt family is one main guy Bray, and then his followers, where as the shield does not have a leader. I cant see them feuding at all


----------



## connormurphy13

Cena comes out, says the champ is here, then :joe comes out and kicks his ass for stealing the catchphrase


----------



## Phillies3:16

The German 16 said:


> sheild to come out bragging about their titles
> 
> wyatt family interrupt to start a feud
> 
> weeks of awesomeness ensue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy can dream


I love the idea but I'd rather they stay away from each other. If they were to feud one group would end up looking weak in the end. Start wyatt off with someone like Kane and have his family torture Kane leading Kane to want a match with wyatt with wyatt trying to prove who the real monster is or something. 


Or just let them kill miz.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

10 mins to go :mark:


----------



## The German 16

birthday_massacre said:


> The Wyatt team is one main guy Bray, and then his followers, where as the shield does not have a leader. I cant see them feuding at all


ye i seriously doubt it would happen, as its heel vs heel

but bray could go for us title and family go for tag titles if you really wanted it to work


----------



## Punkholic

killacamt said:


> Hoping they save the Wyatt family debut for next week! Since ill be there in the 3rd row


Where will Raw take place next week? Somewhere in SC, I assume, from your location.


----------



## The German 16

Phillies3:16 said:


> I love the idea but I'd rather they stay away from each other. If they were to feud one group would end up looking weak in the end. Start wyatt off with someone like Kane and have his family torture Kane leading Kane to want a match with wyatt with wyatt trying to prove who the real monster is or something.
> 
> 
> Or just let them kill miz.


ye i thought kane could be a possibility but destroying miz works well for me too :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

My stream is currently showing Bo Dallas vs Big E, and the crowd is completely shitting on Dallas :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Got my cookies and fruit on standby, ready for the weekly dose of self-punishment :mark:


----------



## itssoeasy23

connormurphy13 said:


> Cena comes out, says the champ is here, then :joe comes out and kicks his ass for stealing the catchphrase


That would be unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Punkholic

Hopefully crowd won't be too bad tonight.


----------



## Dr.Boo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> My stream is currently showing Bo Dallas vs Big E, and the crowd is completely shitting on Dallas :lmao


So all is right in the world then? Good!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

It's almost showtime. :mark:


----------



## DerpCena

Dear FirstRow Sports God

Please dont troll me like you did during yesterdays Payback ppv.

Amen.


----------



## Punkholic

5 minutes left! :mark:


----------



## H

swagger_ROCKS said:


> My stream is currently showing Bo Dallas vs Big E, and the crowd is completely shitting on Dallas :lmao


Must be the NXT title match from the last week or so. I think they turned Dallas heel, but I'm not sure. I think Big E was face when he won the title. The NXT fans definitely shit on Bo when he won the battle royal to face Big E. lolbo


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Everyone get their phones ready with the WWE app :cole3


----------



## Punkholic

How many times will the WWE App be mentioned tonight? Go to the WWE App right now and leave your prediction! Results will be revealed later tonight on Monday Night Raw! :cole3


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*3 minutes to go.

And don't forget to download the WWE App today! :cole3*


----------



## rjsbx1

*Nothing gets me more excited for RAW than the last 5 minutes of NCIS.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bo Dallas says he's going to DisneyLand. fpalm The worst part of my holiday to Orlando was the browse around Downtown Disney. Give me all the rollercoasters and water parks any day.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Punkholic said:


> How many times will the WWE App be mentioned tonight? Go to the WWE App right now and leave your prediction! Results will be revealed later tonight on Monday Night Raw! :cole3


Surprisingly they laid off the app plugging during payback


----------



## Punkholic

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Everyone get their phones ready with the WWE app :cole3


Don't wanna miss Henry's big announcement! :cole3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

iwatchwrestling said:


> Must be the NXT title match from the last week or so. I think they turned Dallas heel, but I'm not sure. I think Big E was face when he won the title. * The NXT fans definitely shit on Bo when he won the battle royal to face Big E. lolbo*


theyve been chanting NO MO' BO!

chant of the year


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

iwatchwrestling said:


> Must be the NXT title match from the last week or so. I think they turned Dallas heel, but I'm not sure. I think Big E was face when he won the title. The NXT fans definitely shit on Bo when he won the battle royal to face Big E. lolbo


Yup lol, now that one top face on one show is openly booed, time to move on to another...:cena3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DerpCena said:


> Dear FirstRow Sports God
> 
> Please dont troll me like you did during yesterdays Payback ppv.
> 
> Amen.


Agreed. Last night's streams were terrible.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Here we go!


----------



## Punkholic

Two minutes to go. Let's go! :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Going live now people :mark:


----------



## Luchini

Ready for RAW IS APP! :vince2


----------



## Con27

Hope Ryback comes out in that piece of shit ambulance from last night


----------



## Cyon

Here we go!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Show time :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail

Raw starts NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko

I've got Chocolate Cake. I am fucking ready!!


----------



## Dr.Boo

msi360-20 said:


> Bo Dallas says he's going to DisneyLand. fpalm The worst part of my holiday to Orlando was the browse around Downtown Disney. Give me all the rollercoasters and water parks any day.


I wonder if Bo Dallas reads these forums and cries himself to sleep at night.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I hope Michigan does me proud!


----------



## RDEvans

I hate that they just show photos for the ppv recap


----------



## VintageOrton

Phillies3:16 said:


> Surprisingly they laid off the app plugging during payback


They left it all for tonight :vince


----------



## Punkholic

LET'S GO! :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13

Tonight's main event will be a squash match: the WWE APP vs. the long-forgotten Tout


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Wicked opening promo, good shit WWE


----------



## Rvp20

Cant wait to see :cena2 said no one ever


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Daiko said:


> I've got Chocolate Cake. I am fucking ready!!


Share some please.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm here for Mark Henry.


----------



## Callisto

I can't get over how fucking amazing Punk looks with those mutton chops. :mark:


----------



## ABrown

Had to bust out the sig for the BOSS. Please let it be a work :sadpanda


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Dat Cena Body Splash, knocking down 20+ jobbers. :lmao

:cena


----------



## VILLAIN

All I care about atm is seeing Ziggler aha


----------



## CGS

Raw time :cole3


----------



## The German 16

Dr.Boo said:


> I wonder if Bo Dallas reads these forums and cries himself to sleep at night.


and if he does i will sleep soundly at night knowing he knows that he sucks ass


----------



## birthday_massacre

can we change Rybacks name to dont-come-back


----------



## Y2-Jerk

didn't even know the ppv was yesterday... and now finding out Ziggler isn't champion this isn't a good start to Raw for me.


----------



## hanzou666

greatness begins!......not.


----------



## Cyon

Dat recap


----------



## ACSplyt

Welcome to Monday Night Raw starring Mark "The Ratings" Henry! Because that's what he does! :henry1


----------



## Phillies3:16

That fucking cena smirk on top of the ambulance. He knew at that moment he had completely buried ryback


----------



## Punkholic

RDEvans said:


> I hate that they just show photos for the ppv recap


Don't wanna lose any buys! :vince5


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh fuck you Delberto.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I wanna see Ryback


----------



## Lok

Flying Cena!!!!


----------



## Sensesfail

wow and they are booing Ricardo


----------



## NathWFC

I don't know if there's ever been a more punchable face than John Cena.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ricardo getting dat heat :mark:


----------



## Evilerk

IB4 Punk yells at Paul..you were suppose to be my friend

..and Cena does some jokes about how easy it was


----------



## Bushmaster

How does a dbl turn work. Is the crowd that smart to just start booing the face, Del Rio didn't do anything wrong really


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMFAO BOOS FOR DEL RIO


----------



## RDEvans

wowow Del Rio is getting booed


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Holy shit...Heat for the Rio?


----------



## connormurphy13

Here we start with the heels....good booking!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo

Ricardo getting them boos. That's new.


----------



## Stone Hot

hey del rio is here hahaha. Boo this man


----------



## El Capitano

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> All I care about atm is seeing Ziggler aha


Same I want to know if they are actually going to turn him or fuck up like always


----------



## H

Boo this man BOO THIS MAN

Yep, Ricardo being his dickish self and announcing in Spanish. Heel turn intact.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Lol Ricardo being booed!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hey Rodriguez pass me that bucket. Sick of Del Rio.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Time for some wrestling talk.


----------



## VILLAIN

Alberto Del Rio, HEEEL PLS BE HEEL PLS! I WANT ZIGGLER FACE.


----------



## Choke2Death

Alberto starting the show? Surprising.


----------



## Dec_619

Yes, crowd!! Boo this man.


----------



## CGS

I'd lol if Del Rio is still a face


----------



## Ziggler Mark

i have a feeling theyre still going to push ADR as a face...if that's the case, then Ziggler's got no chance.


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH he is getting the heel heat already. Nice. wonder if he cut a heel promo before raw went on the air

At least he is getting a reaction now lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

ADR must be a heel again. Ricardo's doing the Spanish intro.


----------



## Shaddw

Boo this man!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

Alberto Del Rio is so a heel now. :lol


----------



## Cyon

Dem boos :lmao


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

LMAO he's back in the suit.

WWE is so fuckin transparent.


----------



## rjsbx1

*First time I've ever been invested in something involving Del Rio in three years.*


----------



## thegame2432

black scarf=heel ADR


----------



## Punkholic

Not Del Rio fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley

C'mon Ziggy. Fuck this prick up.


----------



## HHHGame78

Scarf is back, he's heel.


----------



## Luchini

Zeb was right about Del llllllio .


----------



## The German 16

ziggler face turn looks good, he actually got del rio heat


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Ricardo getting booed :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Back to being Alberto No Heato


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And even with the title, the crowd once again goes mild for Del Rio. What a shock!


----------



## El Capitano

Still no reaction :lmao:


----------



## y2j4lyf

I loving that Del Rio is getting heat


----------



## Dec_619

I like how the cameras are panning to the boo's and thumb downs.


----------



## hbkmickfan

BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO!


----------



## izzie

Tell me he's a heel damn it.


----------



## cindel25

Those boos...tsk


----------



## Irish Jet

El Capitano said:


> Still no reaction :lmao:


Seriously?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Scarf=heel.


----------



## Evilerk

finally ADR gets a response

:vince


----------



## ACSplyt

I hope this man cuts a heel promo. :lol


----------



## killacamt

ACSplyt said:


> Welcome to Monday Night Raw starring Mark "The Ratings" Henry! Because that's what he does! :henry1


Hello Yeah!!!!


----------



## Youngpudding

more heat than he normally gets anyway


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Wrestlers focus on injured limbs = good strategy

Del Rio focuses on the injured head of Ziggler = heel strategy

Ok WWE (Y)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:vince5 "give Del Rio the belt, that'll get him over."


----------



## rjsbx1

*Black Scarf = MEGA HEEL.*


----------



## VILLAIN

I think Del Rio is going down the route of being a heel who thinks hes a face!


----------



## Eulonzo

Them boos. :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

Maybe they'll start a feud with someone else now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Dolph Ziggler get your ass in that ring and get back that title


----------



## Nightingale

Half the Divas get bigger pops than Del rio.


----------



## Punkholic

Heel Del Rio...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Del Rio the mexican superman


----------



## birthday_massacre

WHINY CUNT said:


> i have a feeling theyre still going to push ADR as a face...if that's the case, then Ziggler's got no chance.


He is def. heel, this is a heel promo


----------



## Choke2Death

Definitely heel.


----------



## RDEvans

that sounded very heelish


----------



## El Capitano

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! We want Ziggler!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

fpalm


----------



## Coach

Come on Swagger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown

He is a bird? He is a plane? DA HAIL????


----------



## Dr.Boo

Del Rio about to get depushed for stealing Cena's superman gimmick :cena5


----------



## insanitydefined

So, worst face run ever? And shortest? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

He's so heel again.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

dat scarf = heel!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Heel who still thinks he is a face. Classico.


----------



## joshrulez2

We want Ziggler....


----------



## NathWFC

My god Del Rio is just fucking terrible in every way.


----------



## ACSplyt

Del Rio, you ain't a Superman. That's John Cena and even we hate him. :cena2


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Ricardo "Swarmy Douchebag" Rodriguez.


----------



## Daiko

Just can't help joining in with Ricardo.. Fucking awesome :lol


----------



## cindel25

Superman? Cena?


----------



## LigerJ81

So Del Rio is a Heel now?


----------



## Punkholic

msi360-20 said:


> :vince5 "give Del Rio the belt, that'll get him over."


Worked with Cena :vince3


----------



## y2j4lyf

Hope Ziggy fucks him up at Summerslam


----------



## Happenstan

Del Rio is still not getting much of a reaction.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

The scarf is back he's definitely a heel, Del Rio talking sense about the cash in on him


----------



## connormurphy13

WE WANT ZEB! WE WANT ZEB!


----------



## VILLAIN

Yep, confirmed del rio turn!


----------



## Stad

Heel confirmed.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Del Rio the mexican superman


Yeah instead of calling him Kal El we can call him EL Kal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"practically broken" :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

Big Show's turns were more frequent but I've never seen a guy take more SENSELESS turns than Del Rio. It's not just that he turned face and then back to heel so quickly, but because in both instances there was absolutely no narrative behind either one.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

USA chants, lol


----------



## squeelbitch

he's wearing his old heel type clothes


----------



## izzie

Okay he's a heel.


----------



## Cyon

"You people" Here we go :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

We did cheer him 'cause he's better.


----------



## Ray

I don't think Del Rio quite knows what a broken leg is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

USA chants, can't wait for Swagger to return.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Oh please that was a mixed reaction. Shut up with the no reaction shit.


----------



## I Came To Play

Definatly heel.


----------



## SubZero3:16

USA CHANTS!!! :lmao


----------



## DerpCena

So confused, tell me who i should cheer for WWE damn it !


----------



## Amber B

I had no reason to give a fuck about ADR when he came in as a heel (until he started asking people for their immigration papers).

I had no reason to give a fuck about ADR when he was a face.

And now I have no reason to give a fuck about him being a heel again...unless he asks someone else for their immigration papers.


----------



## Rvp20

Oh fuck off del rio


----------



## Ziggler Mark

birthday_massacre said:


> He is def. heel, this is a heel promo


yeah i posted that before his promo started....Ziggler as a face will be interesting.


----------



## Osize10

face Ziggler....lord help us please


----------



## Alex DeLarge

He heard a reaction? What reaction?


----------



## RyanPelley

"WE WANT ZIGGLER"


----------



## ecabney

This is gonna be Del Rio's best run in the E


----------



## Lillyart_14

DAT heel promo. 

"We want Ziggler" chants :mark:


----------



## Stooge22

There we go Del Rio has HEAT


----------



## Punkholic

How about this crowd starts some "We Want Ziggler" chants?


----------



## Really?

Looks like we've got a decent smarky crowd tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## godgers12

WE WANT ZIGGLER!!!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

"We want Ziggler"


----------



## ACSplyt

Punkholic said:


> Worked with Cena :vince3


Did you hear that crowd reaction for Cena? The WWE Universe love him! :cole3


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

Del Rio getting some nice heat


----------



## CamillePunk

WE WANT ZIGGLER

glad this is happening. ADR's hypocrisy being a former MITB cash-in is sweet.


----------



## El Capitano

We want Ziggler! We want Ziggler!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lol, this is the best heat Del Rio could get less than 24 hours after what happened last night?


----------



## H

We Want Ziggler FTW

And, does Alberto not realize that it's June. Da fuck with that scarf?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

if you wanna turn heel then you just refer to the crowd as "you people"


----------



## Dec_619

We want Ziggler.


----------



## Eulonzo

Waiting for Ziggler's theme to play.


----------



## TripleG

And double turn complete!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I hope they don't do some sort of heel v heel feud between Del Rio and whoever Coulter manages.


----------



## VILLAIN

Del Rio back as a heel aha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Del Rio is the king of no reaction.


----------



## CGS

WORST.FACE RUN. EVER


----------



## izzie

WE WANT ZIGGLER!
USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## Choke2Death

Good promo by Del Rio.


----------



## Daiko

You Ess Eh!


----------



## Dr.Boo

So....Is this the biggest reaction Del Rio has ever gotten?


----------



## DerpCena

Murica


----------



## The Brown Horatio

No face ever dresses like that, heel clothes Del Rio's wearing tonight


----------



## Nuski

Del Rio *snores*


----------



## insanitydefined

He has some pretty valid points.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rvp20

Sounds like there chanting HBK :lawler


----------



## squeelbitch

dat cheap heat, so simple


----------



## Sensesfail

Del Rio's heel turn = complete


----------



## finalnight

Del Rio does have some good points...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dat heel Del rio


----------



## Leernd

I love that Del Rio!


----------



## ChickMagnet12

DAT HEEL TURN


----------



## Punkholic

Del Rio heard a reaction? Looks like he was the only one.


----------



## RyanPelley

Save_us.Ziggy


----------



## birthday_massacre

Gamblor said:


> lol, this is the best heat Del Rio could get less than 24 hours after what happened last night?


This is del rio we are talking about. This is the most heat he has ever had ha


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Yep, Del Rio's turning heel.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: Liking this Del Rio


----------



## un_pretti_er

Swagger might come out of this a face too..

Love the booking


----------



## thegame2432

i don't recall anyone cheering for Swagger. maybe Zeb's awesome facial hair, but definitely not Swagger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ziggler and Swagger looking like HUGE faces right now. :lmao


----------



## Cyon

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

bama2


----------



## Lok

:lol The real Alberto has just stood up.


----------



## ACSplyt

That double turn last night was so beautiful.


----------



## Shaddw

Alberto getting major heat


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Disgruntled Mexican, lol - Pigs & Cowards!

Well if he's a heel now, bring back the fucking cars & start throwing money around Alberto Dorito


----------



## Mikestarko

I am so happy Del Rio is heel again.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at anyone who thought Republican Vince McMahon would let the Mexican be the fan favorite.


----------



## The German 16

del rio vs pig at summerslam

book it


----------



## LigerJ81

Ok I'll admit, I was cheering cause you said Tacos. I love Tacos :yum:


----------



## connormurphy13

Funny thing is, Zeb was right!


----------



## RDEvans

So there really was a double turn


----------



## Lillyart_14

"America are pigs and cowards". If this isn't a heel turn, I'm David beckham.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

Gamblor said:


> lol, this is the best heat Del Rio could get less than 24 hours after what happened last night?


What? This is some damn good heat fpalm

Fucking great promo


----------



## ABrown

Heel ADR is back!


----------



## Eulonzo

Damn. :mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Well at least now they realize no one likes del rio


----------



## KingLobos

This Del Rio I like. Great Heel.


----------



## legendfan97

This doesn't make any sense...... 

If you going have Dolph as a face, change Big E and AJ status unless you splitting them apart.


----------



## Londrick

Del Rio actually getting heat. What a shocker.


----------



## Jean0987654321

Double turn confirmed and I saw it comin...


----------



## Flawless Victory

LMAO Del Rio is going H.A.M!!


----------



## Daiko

Oh he heeling it up now! He heeling real good.

Go on Del Rio, you go gurl.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Best promo of his wwe career tbh. Showing some character finally.


----------



## Ray

Del Rio be all like "Thanks Obama" bama2


----------



## Fire at Heart

Del rio is awesome cutting a good promo whats everyone moaning about, blind ziggler marks.


----------



## Disciple514

ADR is going to the darkside


----------



## KuritaDavion

So in 5 months when he's getting no reaction again, so are they going to turn him face again?


----------



## cindel25

Yes, I like this Del Rio!


----------



## VILLAIN

PLS COME OUT ZIGGLER, SHUT DEL RIO UP


----------



## TripleG

"I'm foreign and have an accent! THAT MEANS I HATE AMERICA!"


----------



## CamillePunk

"I fought for you for 5 months and got nothing, last night I fought for ADR and got this" 

obviously ignores winning the WHC as a face but who cares, good line.


----------



## Punkholic

Rvp20 said:


> Sounds like there chanting HBK :lawler


I thought they were chanting Sheamus :lawler


----------



## WrestlinFan

YES



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

This is actually a good promo..AW SHIT PUNK


----------



## King Gazza

Double turn one week after AJ's heel promo.

Ziggler inevitably spitting out generic face crap.

This is going to suck.


----------



## Mainboy

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Callisto

Del Rio fighting against the WHITE DEVILS.


----------



## Nightingale

Del Rio is a tosser but mildly more funny as an angry mexican heel.


----------



## y2j4lyf

unk


----------



## ACSplyt

CM PUNK!!


----------



## Sensesfail

wow the crowd loves CM Punk!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

Punk... why?


----------



## ChickMagnet12

GOD IS HERE!!


----------



## Leernd

PUNK!


----------



## Cyon

It's not a complete heel turn until the bucket is dumped and the cars are brought back.

EDIT: PUNK


----------



## godgers12

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Punk and Heyman :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

They giving punk the WHC title.


----------



## birthday_massacre

CM PUNK!!!!!!


----------



## NathWFC

PUNK!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

OH SHIT PUNK :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

Punk!!!!!!!


----------



## ugotrage

PUNK!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

corny face punk engage

prepare to bitch


----------



## El Capitano

I dont know why but Del Rio always starts a turn really well but slowly goes back to boring


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

It must be 2011.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:bosh

what is going on here?


----------



## Nuski

:makr: PUNK YES SAVES US FROM DEL RIO


----------



## Luchini

Cue IWC jizzing!


----------



## Shaddw

Punk!!!!!!!!
:mark:


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

BITW!!!!


----------



## Hammertron

maybe they only had him go face just to turn and be a better heel,

ooh punk fued


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

saveus.punk


----------



## The German 16

PUNKKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Alright! Punks out!
*


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## un_pretti_er

DAT SWERVE!


----------



## Londrick

God is here to save this segment.


----------



## Lillyart_14

CM PUNK!!! AWWW YEAAA!!! :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play

Punk :mark:


----------



## Brye

Fuck yes!


----------



## Irish Jet

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark:

:mark:


----------



## Amber B

Please don't be Bart Simpson...please don't be Bart Simpson.


----------



## Con27

Kick his ass Punk


----------



## H

Great promo here.

AND DAT PUNK IS HERE 

DAT REACTION


----------



## Really?

Its insane how the World Heavyweight Championship is aesthetically on another level to every other title in this company.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13

PUNK PUNK PUNK PUNK unk :mark:


----------



## insanitydefined

Yes! :mark: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## johnnyblaze1009

WTF is going on


----------



## hazuki

Dat Pop


----------



## Bubba Chuck

unk5 :datass POP!!!


----------



## Mister Hands

Haha, okay, legit popped for the static.


----------



## RDEvans

unk2 :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Punk :mark:

!!!!!


----------



## Buckley

is Punk going to put over Ziggler in this promo? :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DAT PUNK! HE'S COME TO SAVE US FROM THIS AWFUL PROMO! :mark:

Hopefully he buries Del Rio again.


----------



## Dr.Boo

TripleG said:


> "I'm foreign and have an accent! THAT MEANS I HATE AMERICA!"


:vince5 I approve of what he's saying!


----------



## TheWFEffect

Punks face again thank the gods.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Jean0987654321

So Paul Heyman is a face??


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

?


----------



## Happenstan

Del Rio vs Punk? Didn't see that 1 coming.


----------



## Rvp20

IT'S CLOBBERIN TIME !!! unk2


----------



## What A Maneuver

Punk!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

best in the world!!


----------



## Eulonzo

UNREKGNERIGSENGKNKGGK


----------



## CGS

Punk has the ultimate :mark: out theme right now


----------



## Bearodactyl

Punk - Del Rio? Really? 

Interesting....


----------



## Make_The_Grade

HOLY COW IT'S CM PUNK.


----------



## Loudness

Punk!


----------



## rikers10

Punk gonna go for heavyweight title?


----------



## VILLAIN

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK, FACE PUNK


----------



## TripleG

LOOK IN MY EYES, WHAT DO YOU SEE?

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!

THE FUCKING MAN IS HERE!!!!


----------



## Ray

Didn't I see this in 2011?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This whole thing is identical to Bret Hart's turn. Even the promo is similar.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Punk about to go all America on Del Rios ass


----------



## finalnight

Punk back on smackdown?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

CM PUNK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Punk going for the WHC? :lol


----------



## izzie

So Ziggler just got shafted just like that?


----------



## Rustee

Punk to win the WHC, Lesnar feuds with him for it? Would automatically elevate the title.


----------



## ACSplyt

Best in the world, baby! unk2


----------



## Daiko

Chop Chop there Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CM Punk gonna bury this dude on the mic again?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here comes Punks face turn


----------



## Brye

I liked that Del Rio promo.


----------



## Osize10

Hey it's "best in the world" minus :bryan


----------



## Peapod

Punk is fast becoming my absolute favourite ever.


----------



## squeelbitch

in da words of jr "business has just picked up"


----------



## Amber B

I'll always appreciate his crack hoodies, though.


----------



## Korvin

Well there you go. Those that thought that Punk would skip RAW for a game are mistaken. Knew it.


----------



## RyanPelley

Heyman managing a heel and a face? My brain just melted.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

Phillies3:16 said:


> Best promo of his wwe career tbh. Showing some character finally.


He's always been good, just never had any material to work with.


----------



## Really?

PUNK VS DEL RIO IN A WHO IS FACE WHO IS HEEL MATCH

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

PUNK!!!


----------



## Luchini

Rustee said:


> Punk to win the WHC, Lesnar feuds with him for it? Would automatically elevate the title.


Hell yeah! :austin


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Why is Wolverine dressed as CM Punk


----------



## Evilerk

now that's a pop


----------



## Eulonzo

The real BITW is here. :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

Why the fuck does Del Rio deserve to feud with CM Punk.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Assuming Punk is going to shave his beard after the NHL Playoffs.


----------



## VintageOrton

CM Punk! CM Punk!


----------



## Sensesfail

RyanPelley said:


> Heyman managing a heel and a face? My brain just melted.


:lmao


----------



## Lok

Look at this. 2011 :lol


----------



## Punkholic

So, Punk's face now?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

izzie said:


> So Ziggler just got shafted just like that?


story of his life unfortunately


----------



## genocide_cutter

Punk is speaking


----------



## rjsbx1

*CM Punk and those Civil War-esque muttonchops.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Punk = Steve Austin

Del Rio = Bret


----------



## Mainboy

Rustee said:


> Punk to win the WHC, Lesnar feuds with him for it? Would automatically elevate the title.


:|


----------



## birthday_massacre

What is the longest WHC reign? Punk should go for that next


----------



## ABrown

Brye said:


> I liked that Del Rio promo.


:agree:


----------



## TripleG

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Jean0987654321

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Why is Wolverine dressed as CM Punk


Thats what I'm thinking


----------



## Phillies3:16

Punk growing that face/tweener hair back. Wish he would stay heel. He's a natural at it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Survivor Series 2011, Punk beating Del Rio. Good times good times 8)


----------



## Baldwin.

Punk rocking a nice tan.


----------



## VILLAIN

DAT CROWD POP FOR PUNK LOL!


----------



## godgers12

nice , if they do this right can bring some prestige back to the WHC..... Lesnar/Punk at SS for WHC one time .. lol ya right..


----------



## Eulonzo

Oops!


----------



## NathWFC

Punk bringing back the prestige to that WHC? :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

CM Punk should beat John Cena, not Del Rio. unk2 :heyman


----------



## Sensesfail

go Wolverine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peapod

Punk for WHC?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

Ugh. We've seen this already. Punk bout to call him boring again.


----------



## Osize10

"only one best in the world" (except :bryan)


----------



## Punkholic

TripleG said:


> "I'm foreign and have an accent! THAT MEANS I HATE AMERICA!"


I like what you're saying! :vince5


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Looks like we're getting another Punk/Del Rio feud. I'm liking it.*


----------



## un_pretti_er

Love this segment


----------



## El Capitano

Where the fuck is Ziggler?


----------



## LigerJ81

I though Punk was trying to get the role of Sabertooth in future x-men Movie


----------



## PacoAwesome

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Punk = Steve Austin
> 
> Del Rio = Bret


But people actually gave a damn about Bret.


----------



## Luchini

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Punk = Steve Austin
> 
> Del Rio = Bret


Del Rio = garbage


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Man, I wish I could've seen Payback.


----------



## Stone Hot

oh no Paul vs Punk


----------



## cindel25

Punk looks like a cute monkey. Why did he shave?


----------



## Cyon

Heyman :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here comes the Heyman and Punk break up


----------



## Vårmakos

are we seriously supposed to accept this guy as the best?


----------



## KuritaDavion

......And the dissension continues.


----------



## ABrown

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Punk = Steve Austin
> 
> Del Rio = Bret


Ziggler should be Austin


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Brye said:


> I liked that Del Rio promo.


It was good he's far far better as a heel than face.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

planting those seeds....they couldnt make this shit ANY more fucking obvious


----------



## Choke2Death

Punk is definitely turning face.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Paul, what are you doing?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Tension between unk and :heyman


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Oh this is getting good


----------



## Ray

Peapod said:


> Punk is fast becoming my absolute favourite ever.


How is that possible? You have Rock as your sig. Don't you know you can't like Rock and CM Punk at once?


----------



## KingLobos

Finally bringing that WHC some relevance.


----------



## Londrick

birthday_massacre said:


> What is the longest WHC reign? Punk should go for that next


280.


----------



## godgers12

Punk/Heyman falling out at the same time!!!!! This is gonna be good.


----------



## VILLAIN

Punk splitting with Heyman!


----------



## Daiko

Paul E / Punk split up incoming?


----------



## Eulonzo

msi360-20 said:


> Survivor Series 2011, Punk beating Del Rio. Good times good times 8)


That was a really good match, actually.


----------



## Lillyart_14

CM Punk getting angry at Heyman. Proper face turn :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Punk vs Lesnar - WHC Summerslarm guaranteed


----------



## insanitydefined

DAT fissure.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

Whoa, Punk endorsing Ziggy (faykabe)


----------



## CGS

Punk/Del Rio?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

That Heyman/Punk fall out. :lol


----------



## Punkholic

Heyman just got dumped by Punk :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

Putting him over :mark:


----------



## TripleG

CM Punk & Paul Heyman trouble in paradise. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 


CM Punk & Brock Lesnar feud on the horizon. 


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!


----------



## Really?

I think it is a mistake turning Punk face personally. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13

Here comes the best tweener to step foot in the WWE since Stone Cold


----------



## ACSplyt

Inb4 Paul Heyman turns on CM Punk for a Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk feud at Summerslam. :vince2


----------



## Lok

Non-title......owell.


----------



## VintageOrton

Loving this segment!


----------



## Brye

I like this promo, I like this promo a lot.


----------



## ABrown

LOve Punk and Jericho, but NO WAY he stole the show last night. That match was meh


----------



## El Capitano

Wooo Punk putting over Ziggles :mark: Kick his head in Punk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Will we ever see a title match, that isn't the Divas title, for free again?


----------



## Amber B

Aye yai yai.


----------



## Choke2Death

PLEASE... Del Rio vs Ziggler was much better than that boring Punk vs Jericho match.


----------



## izzie

Glad Punk is pulling for Ziggler.


----------



## squeelbitch

this'll be good match


----------



## Osize10

oh my God...all these cheap plugs.

Sorry Punk...there is a wrestler who is the real best in the world and he doesn't rely on cheap plugs to get himself over.

what a joke


----------



## rjsbx1

*Why does Del Rio always sound like he has a strep throat?*


----------



## finalnight

Punk said last night he hates heyman calling him his client.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leernd

It's like i haven't watch WWE year or even two


----------



## WrestlinFan

Del Rio actually looks like a....star right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

"C"?

LOLOL


----------



## Eulonzo

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## AmWolves10

DA GOAT! CM PUNK!!!


----------



## Shepard

this is a good segment.


punk/del rio could be fun too.


----------



## Punkholic

Punk putting Ziggler over :mark:


----------



## TheWFEffect

Punk Lesnar might happen Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Brye said:


> I like this promo, I like this promo a lot.


I agree good start to Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Del Rio/Ziggler stole the show last night.


----------



## birthday_massacre

would love to see Lesnar come out and F5 Punk causing him to lose to Del Rio


----------



## un_pretti_er

Best opening segment to RAW in months


----------



## Sensesfail

not that voice again


----------



## godgers12

EXCUSE ME


----------



## Dr.Boo

TripleG said:


> CM Punk & Paul Heyman trouble in paradise.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> CM Punk & Brock Lesnar feud on the horizon.
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!


----------



## Lok

Ricardo v. Punk!


----------



## VILLAIN

FUCKING LOVE FACE PUNK AGAIN


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Brickie!


----------



## CGS

*EXCUSE ME*


----------



## SpeedStick

The RAW GM is back


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Del Rio's acting like a gangster from Goodfellas, I like it.


----------



## ABrown

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Punk/Del Rio?


:lol


----------



## H

Vickie to ruin this.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Do I see a tag team coming?


----------



## Duberry

Punk, Bryan and Ziggler as the top faces:mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

First they were chanting "USA" now they're chanting "Si"


----------



## SubZero3:16

TEAM BRICKIE!!! :mark:


----------



## FearIs4UP

yeah this segment rules


----------



## Bearodactyl

Bricky!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

I feel like we're in 2011 again.


----------



## TripleG

Superman can leap a building in a single bound and Vickie Guerrero can ruin a segment with a single sentence!


----------



## Lillyart_14

Why does Vickie still have a job?!


----------



## squeelbitch

the charisma in the building has gone up 100% now maddox has entered the arena


----------



## KingLobos

Vickie is everything wrong with PG era WWE. She is unnecessary and just ruined a great promo. Absolutely fucking pathetic. GET HER OFF THIS DAMN SHOW


----------



## TheWFEffect

DAT BRICKIE


----------



## Punkholic

Looks like Punk/Lesnar might happen after all! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Punkholic said:


> Punk putting Ziggler over :mark:


THISSS. :mark: Two of my favorites.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Really? said:


> I think it is a mistake turning Punk face personally.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He went through all the faces on the roster, its time for him to go through the heels and keep him fresh.


----------



## Nightingale

My god, no cena is the main event. Wtf is going on. xD


----------



## Ray

Maddox not saying shit. He's Vickie's trophy husband :lol


----------



## Amber B

Boy what was the main event going to be if Vickie didn't come out there?!


----------



## I Came To Play

Del Rio v Punk :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Big suprise? :mark:


----------



## NathWFC

Shane O'Mac return?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Way to ruin it, Fattie, er I mean, Vickie.


----------



## Sensesfail

is Vickie's big suprise that she's quitting WWE? i really hope so


----------



## cindel25

Did she say MAIN EVENT? Lol no Cena tonight then?


----------



## backpackstunner

Why are the mcmahons back in segments? What ever happened to building new stars?


----------



## Luchini

Vickie should be GM of Smackdown and not the A-show Raw.


----------



## connormurphy13

Bryan vs. Orton!!! Wooot


----------



## RyanPelley

Ziggy better come out and beat the fuck out of Delberto Alrio.


----------



## AmWolves10

CM PUNK! BEST IN THE WORLD! DA GOAT! VOICE OF THE VOICELESS! HE'S BACK!


----------



## Cyon

Maddox just tagging along :lol


----------



## Choke2Death

Bryan vs Orton tonight? :mark:

But why on free TV?


----------



## BrendenPlayz

DANIEL BRYAN VS RANDY ORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Not a bad segment. I liked it.


----------



## legendfan97

That pic shot. LMAO


----------



## Punkholic

izzie said:


> So Ziggler just got shafted just like that?


Story of his life.


----------



## Brye

OMFG Bryan/Orton.


----------



## Osize10

HAHAHA BRYAN DOES THE JOB TONIGHT.


WWE 2013 everyone


----------



## JC00

Well so much for Bryan's push. Jobbing to Orton tonight


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh god no... Barrett's already lost to Axel enough this week.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Is jbl there?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Punk maineventing a Raw over Cena?? :faint:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan vs Orton and Punk vs Del Rio

Damn is raw booking taking a turn for hte better


----------



## Y2-Jerk

the big surprise is that Vickie now owns the company and that the McMahon family is fired


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Bork Laser to attack CM Punk tonight?


----------



## Evilerk

thats how you start Raw


----------



## TripleG

Wade Barrett, or as I like to call him, Jesus McFunnyFace.


----------



## finalnight

Wtf happened to Barrett's nose?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oMonstro

Del Rio vs Punk, Bryan vs Orton... not bad, not bad at all


----------



## ACSplyt

Curtis Axel vs. Wade Barrett for the IC strap up next! Axel with his first perfect title defense. :heyman


----------



## Stone Hot

yes HHH will be here yes


----------



## Lillyart_14

Vickie has a big announcement?! So more screaming botching from her later then. 

Bryan v Orton :mark:
Barrett v Axel :mark:

Enjoying these matches tonight


----------



## Trifektah

LOL Wade Barrett teaser before a commercial break.

That'll put asses in the seats.


----------



## Alicenchains

At this point you could bring out the entire roster, and Del Rio in one swoop will turn them face


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The Barrett Bore-age


----------



## rjsbx1

*If Teddy would've came out...it would've been Punk/Heyman vs. Del Rio/Ricardo. #tagteammatchplayas.*


----------



## The German 16

decent segment, del rio holding his own i thought


----------



## Big Dog

Wonder if Barrett is going to have a gimmick where he loses then regains his title all the time..naaaaah.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I'm digging the eventual Heyman/Punk split.

And is Axel a face now, too?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leernd

Vickie's big surprise: RVD return.


----------



## Clique

Orton/Bryan tonight :yes

Would have liked to have seen in live in Chicago last night, though.


----------



## H

Shaping up to be a good show. 

Punk/Del Rio in the main event (better fucking close)
Bryan/Orton
SURPRISE for the McMahons

Ooh, Wade gets his rematch. Wouldn't surprise me if they cheer Barrett. Or Axel.


----------



## izzie

Oh man great matches lined up. 
Barrett Axel rematch
DB Orton
ADR Punk. 

Sounds like Raws gonna be good.


----------



## ABrown

From that segment to Axel and Barrett?


----------



## M-Diggedy

Del Rio is instantly more fluid as a heel. So good to see him resembling something close to natural in the ring.


----------



## CoverD

wrestle_champion said:


> Vickie should be GM of Smackdown and not the A-show Raw.


:agree:


----------



## LigerJ81

This Raw is looking to be good


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Orton better turn heel asap.


----------



## Black Jesus

Cena NOT main eventing Raw? Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## squeelbitch

raw looks promising so far with that rio/punk promo and the two announced matches


----------



## TheWFEffect

Barrett face turn perhaps.


----------



## Luchini

Sensesfail said:


> is Vickie's big suprise that she's quitting WWE? i really hope so


----------



## Punkholic

Either Bryan or Orton will turn heel tonight.


----------



## Osize10

JC00 said:


> Well so much for Bryan's push. Jobbing to Orton tonight


such a shame. take the one guy in the company who has actually proved how good he is and doesn't relay on cheap plugs to get over...and let's make him eat a pin!


----------



## Peapod

For the love of god they need to push Orton. He has paid his dues for his mistakes. Turn him heel push him into the title scene.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Guess this is going to finally be Orton's turn win or lose.


----------



## NoyK

Dammit, I missed the opening segment, what happened?


----------



## Dr.Boo

cindel25 said:


> Did she say MAIN EVENT? Lol no Cena tonight then?


:archer1 Well Obviously Cena is going to main event.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Punk's gonna lose, obviously, with Del Rio being Vince's pet project and coming off a heel turn, and with how strongly Vince books Del Rio face or heel... yeah. Hopefully at least Lesnar comes out to start the feud with Punk.


----------



## Really?

birthday_massacre said:


> He went through all the faces on the roster, its time for him to go through the heels and keep him fresh.


Dont get me wrong, I understand why they are doing it but Punk is a natural heel. Some people just don't fit the other role. Punk is Punk because he is edgy. Faces don't do edgy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## godgers12

Best segment in a long long time. Actually seems like a set up for lesnar/punk at SS which would be awesome. Guess Ziggler gets the brush now, which really sucks,


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Lesnar/Heyman vs Punk is gonna be a hell of a mic fight if that's the direction they go.


----------



## Dec_619

Holy Shit, did anyone see that snickers ad?


----------



## The German 16

DatKidMog said:


> Big suprise? :mark:


she stole the mcmahons phones and downloaded the app for them


----------



## Jean0987654321

Barrett vs Joe Hennig?? Ok


----------



## VILLAIN

So is Del Rio as a heel now going to be more aggressive/ruthless compared to his cowardly gimmick last heel run?


----------



## Kabraxal

So either we get Punk/Lesnar (meh, over Lesnar) or Punk going for the WHC...... glad he's back but if he really is unmotivated I can see why. Neither does anything.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Heels, faces, change places!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

rjsbx1 said:


> *Why does Del Rio always sound like he has a strep throat?*


For the same reason Ricardo always has a smile on his face.


----------



## Osize10

Punkholic said:


> Either Bryan or Orton will turn heel tonight.


I'll be surprised if they turn Bryan in front of these fans tonight. They better cheer Bryan or I'll lose all hope for mankind


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Lesnar sighting tonight?


----------



## Punkholic

Make sure you download the WWE App if you don't wanna miss Vickie's big announcement tonight! :cole3


----------



## oMonstro

Punk gonna lose tonight... how i don't know, but don't makes sense punk going over the WHC.


----------



## SpeedStick

Orton turn heel setting up Daniel vs Orton at MITB both guys not in the ladder matches


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I'm actually looking forward to some of the stuff that's happening tonight on RAW.*


----------



## Choke2Death

I actually don't mind Orton losing by a roll-up and snapping afterwards, destroying Bryan post-match.


----------



## CoverD

Vickie's Surprise...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NoyK said:


> Dammit, I missed the opening segment, what happened?


Rio made Swagger and Ziggler look like faces, and Punk challenged Rio. Rio is heel now.


----------



## Bryan D.

Nice to see Del Rio becoming relevant for the 1st time since his debut.


----------



## Mikestarko

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> FUCKING LOVE FACE PUNK AGAIN


Same, I've always loved face Punk.


----------



## Londrick

Really? said:


> Dont get me wrong, I understand why they are doing it but Punk is a natural heel. Some people just don't fit the other role. Punk is Punk because he is edgy. Faces don't do edgy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The problem is though there really aren't any faces that he's gonna get booed against on the current roster. He was getting decent amount of cheers when he was going against Rock and Taker despite being heel. There's no way they'd boo him against Cena, Del Rio (if he was still face), Sheamus, etc.


----------



## Dr.Boo

DatKidMog said:


> Big suprise? :mark:


She sent the text to Kevin Nash!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Trifektah said:


> LOL Wade Barrett teaser before a commercial break.
> 
> That'll put asses in the seats.


Channeling Tony Schiavone


----------



## Trifektah

oMonstro said:


> Punk gonna lose tonight... how i don't know, but don't makes sense punk going over the WHC.


Sense? :vince


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Yep, gotta get that rematch out the way as quickly as possible, every second Barrett has it is a second he's tangentially relevant.


----------



## KingLobos

Did you know? 

John Cena is champion!!!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Emerald Flow said:


> Lesnar/Heyman vs Punk is gonna be a hell of a mic fight if that's the direction they go.


Absolutely. It'll be wonderful!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Really? said:


> Dont get me wrong, I understand why they are doing it but Punk is a natural heel. Some people just don't fit the other role. Punk is Punk because he is edgy. Faces don't do edgy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That is a good point, but I think if they are going for Lesnar vs Punk, Punk needs to be a face. Maybe they can keep Punk edgy but stay face like they did with Austin


----------



## ACSplyt

:heyman


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

Peapod said:


> For the love of god they need to push Orton. He has paid his dues for his mistakes. Turn him heel push him into the title scene.


It's been way too long, the guy has absolutely everything


----------



## Punkholic

Osize10 said:


> I'll be surprised if they turn Bryan in front of these fans tonight. They better cheer Bryan or I'll lose all hope for mankind


Can't let Bryan take over Johnny-boy as top face of the company! :vince3


----------



## Sensesfail

Heyman is gay for Punk


----------



## insanitydefined

Paul cares about Punk, awwww.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmWolves10

Please don't break up Paul and Punk!!!


----------



## NearFall

Bryan D. said:


> Nice to see Del Rio becoming relevant for the 1st time since his debut.


He is a royal rumble winner and a 2xWWE Champion. Which is shocking.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

oMonstro said:


> Punk gonna lose tonight... how i don't know, but don't makes sense punk going over the WHC.


When was the last time you saw making sense as a priority in WWE's decisions.


----------



## Marv95

Really? said:


> Dont get me wrong, I understand why they are doing it but Punk is a natural heel. Some people just don't fit the other role. Punk is Punk because he is edgy. *Faces don't do edgy.*


Never heard of Stone Cold Steve Austin? Rock? American Badass Undertaker? Thug rapper Cena?


----------



## Mainboy

Punk face turn yasssssssssss


----------



## Eulonzo

Punk's right. He doesn't need his help.


----------



## connormurphy13

I don't need your help like Brock or Curtis? Uh-ohhhhh


----------



## rjsbx1

*Breaking up is hard to do.*


----------



## Brye

IT'S HAPPENING, IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## johnnyblaze1009

Here comes the Pain


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Official :brock vs unk5 Summerslam


----------



## KuritaDavion

Sad Paul is sad.


----------



## Stone Hot

oh no i got that feeling face Punk wont be good


----------



## Ray

Punk and Heyman's relationship :lol


----------



## H

He's dumping him. Face turn complete.


----------



## Bryan D.

Bork to attack Punk in the main-event?


----------



## LigerJ81

That Hint on a Paul/Punk split


----------



## Luchini

Jobber entrance.


----------



## TripleG

So we lose Alberto Del Rio as a face....

but gain Dolph Ziggler and THE BEST IN THE WORLD!!! 

Yeah, I'm good.


----------



## Londrick

Why do they have to break up? My heart barely recovered from Punk leaving, now him and Heyman are gonna break up. This isn't fair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The Gentle breakup, Heyman is devastated


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Heyman dumped. Got the crowd going anyway.


----------



## Sensesfail

thank goodness, Punk is finally back by himself now, now Heyman will get Lesnar and have him attack Punk at some point to get revenge


----------



## SubZero3:16

Punk just delivered the best breakup speech ever! *sniff*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Did Punk just break up with Heyman?*


----------



## Irish Jet

Face/Heel turns happening everywhere. Everywhere. 

Everywhere.

:cena3


----------



## Con27

Oooh Punk dissing Brock. It's on.


----------



## Cyon

Barrett with that jobber entrance


----------



## NoyK

Axel time :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Wade Barrett with that jobber entrance. :vince2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

LOL @ that jobber entrance.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown

"I don't need to help me win matches. I'm not Brock Lesnar"










first shot fired


----------



## Black Jesus

Jobber entrances just piss me off.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

My favorite bromance is over. Sad day, lol


----------



## Choke2Death

I would laugh if what comes out of this Heyman/Punk tension is a match with Axel. IWC would be trolled hard. :lol


----------



## KingLobos

I like CUrtis Axel


----------



## Punkholic

Heyman just got dumped by Punk :lmao


----------



## Amber B

What the fuck are those sounds? What am I hearing?


----------



## Dr.Boo

:heyman I have feels for you punk


----------



## checkcola

Jobber Barrett


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ugh, this fat cunt again.


----------



## Shaddw

Vickie is so annoying


----------



## connormurphy13

I'm gonna laugh every time Vickie comes out tonight?


----------



## Stad

FUCK YES CHRISTIAN!


----------



## AmWolves10

Man c'mon don't split up Paul and Punk.


----------



## Brye

OMFG


----------



## Londrick

Christian! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

:mark:


----------



## Shepard

its...christian


----------



## Y2-Jerk

YES!!


----------



## Sensesfail

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChickMagnet12

YES FUCKING YES!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Forum Crash.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Punk dumping Heyman! Good face move, he makes a better face I think. 

I love Axel's theme now. 

Christian! Christian! Christian!


----------



## Cyon

CHRISTIAN :mark:


----------



## BrendenPlayz

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llamadux

OMG YES


----------



## Clique

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## TripleG

YAY! Christian!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Christian!!!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1

*CHRISTIAN!!!!!*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Oh shit, Christian's back. :mark:


----------



## Daiko

CHRISTIAN!!! :mark::mark:


----------



## insanitydefined

:mark: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Peapod

Yesssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## ABrown

CC!!!!!


----------



## Coach

MARK MARK MARK MARK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

BAH GAWD KING BAH GAWD HE'S BACK


----------



## ACSplyt

HELL YES! CHRISTIAN!


----------



## H

CHRISTIAN IS HERE

CHRISTIAN IS BACK

MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Hotdiggity11

It's.... Christian...


----------



## Brye

HOLY FUCK YES, CHRISTIAN


----------



## NoyK

OH SHIT!!! :mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321

WHAT??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

2 segments in a row, come on.

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz

Christian :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus

CHRISTIAN MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## finalnight

Finally motherfuckers!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray

OH SHIT SON :lol


----------



## VILLAIN

OMG CHRISTIAN, THIS RAW IS AWESOME LOL


----------



## RyanPelley

Fuck yeah!!! CAPTAIN CHARISMA!


----------



## Lok

IWC nut bustin'


----------



## izzie

Christian!!!
MARK OUT
CAPTAIN CHARISMA


----------



## Osize10

Guys they've been working for months on this story!


----------



## killacamt

Holy shit!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

WOOO 

CHRISTIAN :mark:


----------



## Skullduggery

Forum crash


----------



## Mister Hands

That's the brilliant storyline they cooked up?


----------



## Mikestarko

Aaaaaaand now WF's about to crash.


----------



## Dec_619

CHRISTIAN!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

:mark:

:mark:

:mark:

Such a wasted return.

But still. :mark:


----------



## rikers10

YESSS


----------



## Rustee

It's.. it's Christian.


----------



## LigerJ81

CHRISTIAN!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## I Came To Play

Christian :mark: :mark:


----------



## ugotrage

CHRISTIAN!!!! :mark:


----------



## Jmacz

yayayayayayayayayayay


----------



## un_pretti_er

CAPTAIN CHARISMA


----------



## CoverD

Christian!


----------



## Choke2Death

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111

This Raw looks to be awesome!!!


----------



## Trifektah

I'm MARKING THE FUCK OUT BRO!!!!!!!


----------



## The German 16

Christian returns


----------



## CGS




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Christian!!!


----------



## BKsaaki

Trifektah said:


> Sense? :vince


Welp


----------



## KuritaDavion

And the McMahons immediately fire Vickie for such a crap surprise.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Good pop for Christian


----------



## Leernd

I felt it) future MITB match participant


----------



## Nuski

:mark:


----------



## Daniel Pereira

WHAT A POP!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chicago Warrior

YES


----------



## Punkholic

CHRISTIAN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini

Haven't seen this guy in years


----------



## Eulonzo

THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## Con27

Christian!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo

Captain Charisma!


----------



## backpackstunner

CHRISTIAN!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Christian's back! :mark:*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CHRISTIAN!!!


----------



## Disciple514

The wrestling gods have answered my prayers. Christian returns!!! :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

And Wade Barrett will probably be kicked aside for this.


----------



## TheWFEffect

CHRIST


----------



## King Trips

It's ..... Christian.

Christian Vs Axel feud incoming.


----------



## connormurphy13

Christian's back!


----------



## cindel25

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!


----------



## demons1

Marked out HARD for this. I am LOVING this show so far!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

How nice.

Christian is back. Don't wanna see him return against Barrett though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21

So how will they screw this up?


----------



## M-Diggedy

YES YES YES


----------



## checkcola

This show is off to a good start


----------



## #Mark

:mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VintageOrton

Christian!! Raw off to a great start! :mark:


----------



## NearFall

CHRISTIAN!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

yes yes yes Im marking out Christian yes yes yes


----------



## ACSplyt

PRAISE THE LORD JESUS CHRIST YEAH!


----------



## kobra860

Finally!!! He's back!!!!


----------



## Duberry

Random as fuck but 

The Cap'n!!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Irish Jet said:


> :mark:
> 
> :mark:
> 
> :mark:
> 
> *Such a wasted return.*
> 
> But still. :mark:


Quoted for oh so much truth.


----------



## Black Jesus

THIS IS ALREADY THE BEST RAW OF THE YEAR


----------



## Arrogant Mog

what are they chanting


----------



## Dec_619

Goosebumps baby!!!


----------



## ugotrage

CHRISTIAN!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

so far the booking is great


----------



## Marcos 25063

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## finalnight

This is what took creative months to think up?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Instant classic Christian return


----------



## mjames74

Thought it was going to be RVD even after the announcement. But I like this better.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

So far good show


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Unpopular opinion here, but I don't really care for Christian, did years ago, not so much now.


----------



## Jean0987654321

THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT :schiavone


----------



## Eulonzo

OFNGJKENGKDJNEGKJNGK I'M DYING, HE'S BACK!


----------



## Coach

Dis gon be good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD

I'm loving that shirt he has on...


----------



## squeelbitch

fuck, im all for christian returning but barrett jobbing again


----------



## TheVladMan

CAPTAIN CHARISMA!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron

one more match chants there lol


----------



## Jim Force

It´s Dennis Quaid!!!


----------



## Lok

Off the top! Flying Christian!


----------



## Ray

Looks like we're getting Christian vs. Curtis Axel :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Vickie getting more airtime than the WWE App!


----------



## Amber B

I still don't know how to take Christian. After 14 damn years, I don't know whether I like this motherfucker or not. :lmao


----------



## Brye

Legitimately got chills when the music hit!


----------



## CM Danielson

Fuckin' A!! Great to see Christian back!!!


----------



## TripleG

JBL = Most unbiased commentator in the business. 

Lawler = Happy whenever heels get screwed over.


----------



## AmWolves10

THE INSTANT CLASSIC! CHRISTIAN CAGE IS BACK!


----------



## genocide_cutter

Christian still got it


----------



## denjin09

Christian to job to Barrett :vince


----------



## RDEvans

This has been a great RAW so far


----------



## Londrick

squeelbitch said:


> fuck, im all for christian returning but barrett jobbing again


Could be worse. He could be jobbing to Miz.


----------



## Sensesfail

"Let's Go Christian" chants


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

IM MARKING OUT BRO!!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Let's go christian chants :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Warrior said:


> So far good show


And it hasn't even been a half an hour yet. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Big Dog said:


> And Wade Barrett will probably be kicked aside for this.


Kicked aside means they were pushing him in the first place.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Lex Express 12

Hmmmm me thinks Barrett is screwed


----------



## Dr.Boo

TripleG said:


> JBL = Most unbiased commentator in the business.
> 
> Lawler = Happy whenever heels get screwed over.


:vince5 Logic!!


----------



## RyanPelley

GAWD SAVE DUH QUAAAANE


----------



## KingLobos

.


----------



## rikers10

Actually looks like we're in for a good show for once.. although saying that they'll somehow manage to fuck it up


----------



## Arya Dark

*lol Barrett.*


----------



## killacamt

:cuss:


Amber B said:


> I still don't know how to take Christian. After 14 damn years, I don't know whether I like this motherfucker or not. :lmao


Do you prefer this version or the TNA version?


----------



## ToddTheBod

What has happened in the first 25 minutes, can someone update me?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JBL sounding a bit whiny.

Wow Christian was out nearly a year!


----------



## Duberry

Imagine Christian lost his first match in a year to Wade the jobber....


----------



## connormurphy13

Did you know Vickie stole that "Excuse Me!" gimmick from Christian?


----------



## CoverD

Just gonna throw this out there but...who else sees Christian and RVD feuding soon?


----------



## hazuki

Happy to see Christian but I am confused

Is this McMahon's big surprise?


----------



## 2K JAY

Del Rio heel turn :mark: Fuck yes.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I thought I read they were waiting to bring Christian back until they "had something for him". Does a random match with Wade Barrett count?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAT DDT.


----------



## Murph

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Unpopular opinion here, but I don't really care for Christian, did years ago, not so much now.


I'm the same, only I never really particularly cared for him. He gets decent pops and puts on decent matches, though. Hasn't changed his look or shape a tiny bit in the 9 months he's been away.


----------



## Really?

Really like Christian so I'm glad he's back but come on, what an underwhelming return for someones whose been out for a year. Better he must feel like shit after all the hype and grandeur of Punk's return who was only away for two months.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK

Hasn't missed a beat in the ring it seems.


----------



## ACSplyt

Imagine the pop he would of received if he returned last night.


----------



## Rvp20

:cole1 not there yet !!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

This has been a good show so far.


----------



## TripleG

Cole: "I'll replace the word vintage with classic to make it look like I am changing things up! GENIUS!!!"


----------



## Brye

Christian is fucking crisp in the ring.


----------



## Dec_619

Haha JBL - Is it classic or vintage.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Good to see Christian back. His long career doesn't need to end yet.


----------



## Big Dog

KuritaDavion said:


> Kicked aside means they were pushing him in the first place.


No I mean Barrett won't be in the feud he'll drop down to nothingness and Axel and Christian will have the feud.


----------



## RyanPelley

Axel vs. Christian IC Title feud?


----------



## kregnaz

I'm sad, I hoped for a RVD - Christian switcharoo with WWE, but I'm happy to see Christian and I'm pissed that I missed the actual return because I miscalculted the ad-length


----------



## Coach

Dec_619 said:


> Haha JBL - Is it classic or vintage.


Bahahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## Stad

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

Barrett with the clean job again. :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail

Christian flips the switch FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz

Thank god Punk isn't going for the WHC. Hopefully we get a Ziggler promo.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Love Christian....still hate that damned finisher tho.


----------



## CM Danielson

GGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 2K JAY

Del Rio heel turn :mark: Fuck yes. '


----------



## Amber B

Barrett. Will never get a break. Got damn.


----------



## Ray

Christian's still got it baby!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:clap 

One more world title reign


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I marked.


----------



## Irish Jet

*ONE MORE MATCH*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Welcome back and congratulations you creepy little bastard


----------



## CGS

Great to see Christian back in action. Guessing he's gonna be in the MITB match as well. Good stuff


----------



## SPCDRI

Classic vintage clean job by Wade Barrett.

:berried


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

...and somehow Barrett is still entitled to a title rematch. This company.


----------



## Cyon

It's nice to see Christian. So, a feud with Curtis Axel after this?


----------



## H

Great reaction for Christian. Great to see him. 

But what about Barrett now?


----------



## Big Dog

SIGH...............................................................................He won't even get a rematch.


----------



## Doc

It's Christian. 


Yay...


----------



## Rvp20

i wouldn't mind seeing :axel vs christian


----------



## NoyK

Good pop for CC, he's back peeps. (Y)


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Choke2Death said:


> I would laugh if what comes out of this Heyman/Punk tension is a match with Axel. IWC would be trolled hard. :lol


:lol Don't say that dude, lol

Christian! (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Poor Barrett 

But still, Christian :mark:


----------



## TripleG

So if Punk & Del Rio is the main event, does that mean no Cena tonight? 

Please tell me there's no Cena tonight. PLEASE!!!


----------



## connormurphy13

Good opening match! I hate to see Barrett job, but I think this leads to a good Christian-Axel feud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So, this continues..










But nice to see Christian back!


----------



## Dr.Boo

:cole3 "What an active night for active GM Vickie Guerrero, she did her job!"


----------



## Ray

Someone put Pyro on e-suicide watch :lol

"That 37 year old young man" :lawler


----------



## M-Diggedy

It's the little things that you realise you miss sometimes. Christian deals with the crowd so effortlessly. Hopefully this match is just to get him out in front of the crowd before he goes on to better things.


----------



## The German 16

APP TIME!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

two out of three falls please


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

NO DQ PLEASE!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Awesome. I hope they put him in a feud against someone that he can work well with.


----------



## Amber B

killacamt said:


> :cuss:
> 
> Do you prefer this version or the TNA version?


TNA Christian by a country mile.


----------



## Coach

The APP

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

That WWE App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:lawler that young man Christian :lawler


----------



## AmWolves10

CHRISTIAN IS BACK! IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW! BECAUSE THATS HOW I ROLL!


----------



## Lillyart_14

It's gotta be 2 out of 3 surely!


----------



## ChickMagnet12

2 OUT OF 3 FALLS


----------



## KuritaDavion

Christian as a solid hand is good to have but to expect anything big is insane.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

2 out of 3 please


----------



## KingLobos

Results are fixed for this poll


----------



## Osize10

Ziggler face? ok

Christian face? sure

Orton face? 2 strikes...sure


:bryan Gets loudest reactions in recent memory....gets heel turn.

Bravo wwe


----------



## Chicago Warrior

2 out of 3 falls


----------



## Guy LeDouche

2 out of 3 falls PLZ. :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

Please let Christian get on the mic and flex dat Promo skill and give him a proper feud you jackasses


----------



## Black Jesus

No Countout?

Fucking shitting me?


----------



## checkcola

Two out of three falls, obvious answer


----------



## JamesK

2 out of 3 falls plzzzz

*VOTE PEOPLEEEE*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Wade Barrett's a ****** anyway. Nobody cares about him.


----------



## El Capitano

2 out of 3 falls!


----------



## JC00

If it's anything other than 2 out of 3 it's rigged


----------



## Eulonzo

How are they gonna turn Orton heel? fpalm

No Count Out is more necessary.


----------



## RDEvans

So is Cena not on RAW tonight? NO wonder RAW has been good tonight


----------



## I Came To Play

2 out of 3 falls please.


----------



## kieranwwe

Could you imagine this as one of the WWE MITB match.

Christian
RVD
CM Punk
Chris Jehrico
Dolph Zigger
D-Bryan

It would be insane.


----------



## H

No DQ for Bryan/Orton plz. Fuck that no count out bullshit. 

More Wyatt promos. Yeah yeah.


----------



## shutupchico

man, christian is one of the best workers in the company, easy to forget since he's always hurt.


----------



## ACSplyt

I don't get it. NoDQ Matches are also no count outs and vise versa? THAT WWE LOGIC :vince2


----------



## Irish Jet

2 out of 3 falls and this is the GOAT Raw.

These promo's are so epic.


----------



## Cyon

Gimme that Wyatt vignette.


----------



## Daiko

WYATT PROMO!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Please be no DQ for the Bryan/Orton match. Too bad I returned my iPad so I can't use the WWE App.


----------



## Waffelz

NO DQ is always a bucket of shite on Raw. They use a chair and that is it. 2 outta 3 falls please.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I want 2/3 falls but they probably won't give that the time it needs


----------



## leon79

What's this APP about? Never heard of it.


----------



## TheWFEffect

No dq matches are no count out ??????


----------



## izzie

Always loved the killswitch. Nice seeing it. 

Bray Wyatt promo.

This Raws off to a great start.


----------



## Callisto

CoverD said:


> Just gonna throw this out there but...who else sees Christian and RVD feuding soon?


Please no... god no. Anything but that.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Christian seemed geniunely happy after the match to be back. Good shit, im happy for him


----------



## Luchini

What did Wade do backstage to deserve this? Fuck someone?


----------



## Aficionado

I love Bray Wyatt. Yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah...


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Evilerk

CM Punk and Christain ..and were only about 30 minutes in

what's next

:dazzler :nash :hogan


----------



## backpackstunner

connormurphy13 said:


> Did you know Vickie stole that "Excuse Me!" gimmick from Christian?


 DId she really?


----------



## Con27

Wait was Christian Vickie's big surprise for the McMahon's? Because I imagine Vince's reaction to be something like "Like I give a shit."


----------



## hbkmickfan

2 of 3 or no DQ please.


----------



## connormurphy13

Vote for No DQ! 2 out of 3 falls won't have enough time


----------



## Lok

They are coming!


----------



## ABrown

:mark: damnit man, get the Wyatt's on RAW already


----------



## Sensesfail

Eulonzo said:


> How are they gonna turn Orton heel? :fpalm
> 
> No Count Out is more necessary.


how about no DQ, and Orton beats the hell out of D-Bryan with a weapon repeatedly then goes for the pinfall


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

2/3 falls sound great.


----------



## TripleG

The Wyatt Family, damn, I get Max Cady vibes, Deliverance vibes, and even a little Texas Chaninsaw Massacre too. 

Creepy as fuck. AWESOME!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

If Wyatt debuts tonight...Idk I can take this much excitement


----------



## Dec_619

I hope they keep this show going the way it has. It's been bloody terrific.


----------



## NoyK

OH SHIT, Orton/Bryan match tonight? NO DQ? 

MY BODY ISN'T READY


----------



## Lillyart_14

So my Wyatt promo just got cut off...


----------



## ACSplyt

I don't get it. NoDQ Matches are also no count outs and vise versa? THAT WWE LOGIC :vince2 AND THE WYATT FAMILY!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Between the Wyatt Family, Ambrose, Orton and Bryan, the WWE is ushering in the Paranoid era.


----------



## Amber B

Wasn't that the doll Kharma was playing with in her promos?
I'm still salty about that.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

"We're Coming!"

.........WHEN?!?!?.....That would be nice to know


----------



## Hammertron

swampy smelling ******** who drank too muck moonshine, they are coming...


----------



## Marcos 25063

this is the new creative team?


----------



## Shepard

2 out of 3 falls plz


happy to see christian back. MARK needs to come on soon though so i can stop worrying about him


----------



## I Came To Play

Da fuck Sky Sports cutting off Wyatt promo


----------



## LVblizzard

So glad Christian is back! He's always been one of my favorites.


----------



## CM Danielson

Oh yeah! I can't wait for the Wyatt Family debut!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Woah, this is potentially the best RAW to date.


----------



## F1MAN8

"it's. Christian"


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Good start to RAW tonight! WWE is really picking up FINALLY! 

WYATT PROMO :mark: :vince DAMMIT ITS TIME FOR BUSINESS TO PICK UP!


----------



## 2K JAY

Sigh. 

Same old Christian


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


> Between the Wyatt Family, Ambrose, Orton and Bryan, the WWE is ushering in the *Paranoid* era.


Code word for hallucinogenic drugs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2 out of 3 falls, but those are going to be some fast falls, since this is TV, and not PPV. I'd still prefer to see that, though. They'd have to be creative to get 2 fast falls without making anyone look weak. But I think two talents like Bryan and Orton could pull it off.


----------



## connormurphy13

backpackstunner said:


> DId she really?


He always used to say it as Intercontinental Champ back in the day when he had long hair


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

I think we've officially seen the peak of Barret's career in WWE. The only match I remember seeing him win in forever was to get the IC title. Now it's back to jobberville. Sometimes I think he must have run over Vince's dog or something.


----------



## CGS

Christian on the App I see


----------



## llamadux

Wyatt is backstage so says some news sites. I hope he debuts.


----------



## Arcade

What a night it's going to be.


----------



## SubZero3:16

ACSplyt said:


> I don't get it. NoDQ Matches are also no count outs and vise versa? THAT WWE LOGIC :vince2 AND THE WYATT FAMILY!!!


Nope. Curtis Axel won a NoDQ match a couple weeks ago via count out.


----------



## kieranwwe

My streams gone, can someone hook me up with another?


----------



## backpackstunner

ONE MORE MATCH!!


----------



## Trifektah

I am marking out at the prospect of a Christian vs Axel/Heyman feud. 

Christian/Heyman dueling mics, let's fucking do it.


----------



## Aficionado

TripleG said:


> The Wyatt Family, damn, I get Max Cady vibes, Deliverance vibes, and even a little Texas Chaninsaw Massacre too.
> 
> Creepy as fuck. AWESOME!


What about House of A Thousand Corpses?


----------



## The German 16

Damn you sky sports!!!!!!!

cutting off that wyatt promo


----------



## virus21

Amber B said:


> Code word for hallucinogenic drugs.


Oh those were in WWE long before now


----------



## DerpCena

awww anyone watching on sky sports have their Wyatt promo cut short ? 

Edit: yup.


----------



## Eulonzo

So... when is the Wyatt Family debuting?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Should be 2 out of 3, they got 3 hours to fill after all.


----------



## TheVladMan

If it's anything other than a 2 out of 3 Falls, it's officially rigged.

Just saw another exciting promo for The Wyatt Family. So ready for their debut already. Amazes me how much Husky Harris has improved.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

Man, I'm so hyped up for Orton vs Bryan. BRING IT ON! :mark:

I want it to be No DQ.


----------



## M-Diggedy

Hopefully the 2 out of 3 falls (which it has to be) is done justice. Even though those falls won't be as HELLACIOUS as what we were treated to last night...


----------



## Bullydully

I Came To Play said:


> Da fuck Sky Sports cutting off Wyatt promo


Dude it was just the last letter of the last word :lmao


----------



## Mikestarko

Christian flubbed his lines a bit in his interview on the WWE app just now, a little awkward for a second.


----------



## VILLAIN

DerpCena said:


> awww anyone watching on sky sports have their Wyatt promo cut short ?
> 
> Edit: yup.


me


----------



## Bushmaster

What a great half hour.


----------



## Arya Dark

*..... run



:mark:


Makes me feel right at home.*


----------



## danny_boy

So surprise returns and some actual storyline advancements and we're only a sixth way through the show, nicely done creative, nicely done


----------



## Amber B

wrestle_champion said:


> What did Wade do backstage to deserve this? Fuck someone?


He's not focused. He's too busy sweating out Alicia's fabulous weave.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Amber B said:


> Code word for hallucinogenic drugs.


:swagger WHERE!?


----------



## Bryan D.

No DQ? 2 out of 3 falls? No Count-Out? Fuck you. 60 minute iron man match, please.


----------



## LVblizzard

How does a no countout match have DQs? You can fight all around the arena but not use weapons? I'm confused...


----------



## Jmacz

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I want 2/3 falls but they probably won't give that the time it needs


Orton taps to NO lock, RKO outta no where 1-1 after 5 minuets. 

:vince5


----------



## TheWFEffect

Live on the WWEApp cooking with Alicia weave Fox and the great Khali.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

TripleG said:


> So if Punk & Del Rio is the main event, does that mean no Cena tonight?
> 
> Please tell me there's no Cena tonight. PLEASE!!!


Can't imagine Cena not being there the night after a ppv. I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you.


----------



## connormurphy13

Anyone else's screen become weirdly bright? Or is it just my stupid computer


----------



## The German 16

Bullydully said:


> Dude it was just the last letter of the last word :lmao


we wanted that last letter dammit :lol


----------



## BrendenPlayz

i love wrestling


----------



## Eulonzo

Hope it's no count out so Shield interferes, Daniel accidentally hits Orton again, Orton snaps and turns heel.


----------



## dougnums

Dr.Boo said:


> :swagger WHERE!?


rton I DUNNO MAN, I'VE LOOKED ALL OVER CAN'T FIND


----------



## ACSplyt

LVblizzard said:


> How does a no countout match have DQs? You can fight all around the arena but not use weapons? I'm confused...


That WWE logic is unbelievable sometimes.


----------



## Choke2Death

This Raw can be a great one.

- Good promo by Del Rio (Punk's interruption was alright too)
- Christian is back!!!
- Orton vs Bryan match can be great
- Punk vs Del Rio in the main event has potential too


----------



## TripleG

Don't worry kids! The big strong guy that destroys personal property beat up the smart guy with silly facial hair. Your hero won!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hey guys! Did you know there's a WWE App? Make sure to download it, WWE Universe! :cole3*


----------



## Sensesfail

they need to have Rhodes Scholars theme be Rhodes' theme, not Sandows


----------



## Arya Dark

Amber B said:


> He's not focused. He's too busy sweating out Alicia's fabulous weave.












:mark:


----------



## Cyon

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:cody2 

But we already know Sheamus is going to win fpalm


----------



## Waffelz

Fuck me, if Sheamus beats these two


----------



## connormurphy13

I swear to god if Sheamus wins this I'm gonna shoot myself


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hope they don't fucking job Rhodes Scholars to Sheamus


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Sheamus is winning


----------



## izzie

Sheamus burying both of them. 
He gains nothing by this feud.


----------



## backpackstunner

Oh crap here comes the burial..


----------



## rjsbx1

*SHEAMUS ABOUT TO OVERCOME THE ODDS.*


----------



## AmWolves10

Wow if Sheamus buries both these guys....


----------



## DerpCena

Dont you dare Sheamus


----------



## Bryan D.

Tell me Sheamus is not winning this one. Please, tell me.


----------



## NoyK

Dammit, here's the buzz kill rton


----------



## NathWFC

Sheamus here to ruin the show and bury people far more talented than him.


----------



## dougnums

aw fuck, now they're feeding rhodes scholars to sheamus


----------



## y2j4lyf

RIP Rhodes Scholars


----------



## KingLobos

SHEAMUS SUCKS


----------



## ACSplyt

Sheamus about to kick the beard off of Damien Sandow and the mustache off of Cody Rhodes. :vince2


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

2 on 1 :lol

Smackdown 1 season mode at it's finest, I'm sure Sheamus will win. :side:


----------



## JC00

REALLY??

WTF


----------



## KuritaDavion

It's a bit sad when it's a two-on-one handicap match and you think the team has no shot in hell of winning.


----------



## Trifektah

And with the introduction of Sheamus comes our first bad segment of the night


----------



## Black Jesus

10 bucks says Sheamus will still win.


----------



## Daiko

Sheamus to take out both?


----------



## I Came To Play

Rhodes Scholars are about to get burrrried


----------



## Eulonzo

I hate that "Payback Kick Off" name. just call it a pre-show.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Sheamus gets to beat two people


----------



## Ziggler Mark

lol sheamus to overcome the odds....

:cena4


----------



## SubZero3:16

If only


----------



## Lillyart_14

Shaemus? Well we couldn't expect WWE to keep the good stuff going all night *enter facepalm here*

Ooo 2 on 1!!


----------



## CGS

Are they really gonna job both of these guys out to sheamus? :lmao


----------



## Clique

Rhode Scholars are so on/off every now and then lol. 

If Sheamus beats them both I just don't know


----------



## WrestlinFan

So Shemus is going over? Fuck this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

super sheamus better not win this


----------



## themizsucks

:cussin:hy do people cheer for Sheamus.....


----------



## Londrick

Great RAW up until Lame Ass makes an appearance.


----------



## Coach

I hope they both kick the shit out of this Orange.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWFEffect

If sheamus wins..................


----------



## Make_The_Grade

If Sheamus wins fpalm


----------



## Luchini

It's jobbin' time fella!


----------



## Bullydully

If Sheamus wins... :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Handicap match. Rhodes/Sandow mega-super-ultra buried :buried.
Not welcome :sandow2


----------



## SPCDRI

Hasn't Sheamus buried these two guys enough?

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## Amber B

kieranwwe said:


> Could you imagine this as one of the WWE MITB match.
> 
> Christian
> RVD
> CM Punk
> Chris Jehrico
> Dolph Zigger
> D-Bryan
> 
> It would be insane.


Take out Christian and RVD. Add Rollins and maybe Ambrose.


----------



## Mikestarko

Great now they can bury Sandow and Cody twice as much in half the time.


----------



## VILLAIN

lawl, sorry sheamus but we got partner for you fella - good luck to ya 

brickie x


----------



## LigerJ81

Welp We all know whose gonna win in this one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sheamus deserves to get his ass beat in this match.


----------



## Amber B

So Sheamus wins.


----------



## Dr.Boo

dougnums said:


> rton I DUNNO MAN, I'VE LOOKED ALL OVER CAN'T FIND












I came back as soon as I heard!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Would love for Zeb to come out and do some recruiting.


----------



## Ray

Sandow :mark:











Seriously, both of them are going to get :buried though


----------



## Cyon

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Are they really gonna job both of these guys out to sheamus? :lmao


This is WWE. :lol


----------



## NearFall

Great opening half hour to RAW, lets hope it continues!


----------



## Eulonzo

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Hey guys! Did you know there's a WWE App? Make sure to download it, WWE Universe! :cole3*


Yes, do it and be sports entertained! :vince


----------



## The German 16

SubZero3:16 said:


> If only


:lmao


----------



## Callisto

dougnums said:


> rton I DUNNO MAN, I'VE LOOKED ALL OVER CAN'T FIND


Found them.


----------



## TripleG

"This is unfair" 

Fuck you Cole! It is the rules of the match!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

How will Super Sheamus overcome the odds!


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

I buckled and downloaded the WWE App.

You got me Cole, you finally got me.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

poor rhodes and sandow lol


----------



## connormurphy13

Frankly this is unfair :cole3

:lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

What is the point of this match?

To further bury Cody and Sandow?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oMonstro

when a tag team is unlucky to be on a handicap match ...


----------



## WrestlinFan

Funny enough, I love Shemus's work. It's just that his character is so damn unlikeable 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

So Layfield, have you downloaded the App? :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre

If Sheamus wins this, we will see the passing of the shovel from HHH to Sheamus


----------



## Dr.Boo

JBL "I just don't know what she has against Sheamus." 

The same thing we all do JBL...


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Activate Lime Power!


----------



## Lex Express 12

Waffelz said:


> NO DQ is always a bucket of shite on Raw. They use a chair and that is it. 2 outta 3 falls please.





Emerald Flow said:


> 2 on 1 :lol
> 
> Smackdown 1 season mode at it's finest, I'm sure Sheamus will win. :side:


This is awesome!


----------



## SPCDRI

Amber B said:


> Take out Christian and RVD. Add Rollins and maybe Ambrose.


----------



## BKsaaki

SubZero3:16 said:


> If only


This is beautiful


----------



## Amber B

"Sheamus is becoming one of the all time greats."


----------



## VILLAIN

Lol at Cody slapping Sheamus, as he gets more angry


----------



## izzie

There starts the burial. 
Super Sheamus for the win.


----------



## NoyK

Here comes green lantern with the heroic comeback!


----------



## Cyon

This match is so unfair you guys. For Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## Skullduggery

Ffs Lawler shut up please


----------



## H

Amber B said:


> So Sheamus wins.


Couldn't have too many good segments tonight now could we. Honestly, what is the point of having Sheamus beat them in a handicapped match, especially after he won last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sheamus is like Cena-lite these days. Kicks everyones ass all the time, and has that stupid grin glued to his face.


----------



## ToddTheBod

What happened in the first 30 minutes of RAW? I guess Christian returned and..?


----------



## Luchini

That Sheamus move is stupid.


----------



## X-Train

Super Sheamus is here!


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Wish aj would tickle my dragon


----------



## genocide_cutter

This match sucks


----------



## Griselda

Just tuned it and I see Sheamus dominating. Not a surprise.


----------



## DerpCena

:littlefinger


----------



## cavs25

God Sheamus is the most obnoxious person on the planet right now.


----------



## insanitydefined

So they let Sandow look strong on pay per view and now they're burying him AND Cody? Seems legit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14

JBL: "Shaemus is one of the greats". Are you fucking kidding me?!


----------



## Choke2Death

Sheamus just destroyed both of them all alone.

EDIT: I spoke too soon.


----------



## ACSplyt

Irish Cena with those 5 moves of doom! :cena2


----------



## Amber B

SPCDRI said:


>


I won't say anything dirty, especially when the photo has a child in it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Dont know which one is worst. Watching this crap or listening to Jerry the king


----------



## chargebeam

How do you fucking vote on the app?


----------



## TripleG

Aficionado said:


> What about House of A Thousand Corpses?


Oooh, that too.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

'I thought Sheamus had no chance' LOL.


----------



## 2K JAY

SHEAMUS KILLS.


----------



## CGS

:berried

edit


----------



## Slider575

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Sheamus is like Cena-lite these days. Kicks everyones ass all the time, and has that stupid grin glued to his face.


I actually dislike Sheamus even more than Cena already, I cringe at the idea of years more of him as face


----------



## WrestlinFan

Even if he doesn't win, the burial is already done because he's absolutely dominated the entire time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail

wow Rhodes Scholars wins


----------



## RyanPelley

LMAO.


----------



## VILLAIN

LAWL OWNED, SORRY SHEAMUS


----------



## La Parka

YES!


----------



## Stad

:lmao YES!


----------



## themizsucks

Sandow!!!


----------



## Black Jesus

OH SHIT


----------



## Aficionado

Hallelujah!!


----------



## Cyon

Oh shit :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

YES


----------



## un_pretti_er

I love RAW tonight.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Sandow :mark:


----------



## Lok

On Snap!


----------



## Daiko

:lol


----------



## Coach

SWERVE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The German 16

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz

YES!!!!!!!! \o/


----------



## Ziggler Mark

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SHEAMUS LOST!!!!

HOLY SHIT :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

OMG SANDOW WON! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## KingLobos

RUSSO SWERVE

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Sheamus got shovels too


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Sheamus lost! what the-?


----------



## hazuki

:yes Sandow


----------



## Dr.Boo

:yes :yes :yes !!!

Hallelujah is right!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Damn.

Surprised me with that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13

YESSSSSS! They're continuing the feud hopefully to put Sandow over?


----------



## kregnaz

SWERVE :russo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

God...you looking down on me tonight?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sandow won? I'm actually suprised.*


----------



## LVblizzard

Well, that was unexpected!


----------



## imonaplain

wrong again retards


----------



## I Came To Play

YES


----------



## DerpCena

Phew


----------



## Leernd

What a night??


----------



## WWE

So amazed on how many people can jump to conclusions... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

Sandow winning? What is this sorcery?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sandow gets the win jaljulia indeed


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmao, owned sheamus!


----------



## Evilerk

Damo Damo Damo


----------



## RDEvans

:yes::yes::yes: :sandow :rhodes


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

HOLY CRAP! SANDOW PINNED SHEAMUS! SANDOW PINNED SHEAMUS! BEST. RAW. EVER!


----------



## El Capitano

Sandow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Shepard

hey what do you know they actually had the team with the advantage win


wonder if they'll tease a split with sandow leaving rhodes there


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

Did they replace the entire creative team over the weekend?


----------



## virus21

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Dont know which one is worst. Watching this crap or listening to Jerry the king


You can mute it


----------



## Trifektah

Thank fuck Sheamus did not win, a damn shame it came via surprise roll up.....fucking idiots


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I wonder who will be Bray's first victim. Zack Ryder?


----------



## Londrick

What a sore loser.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SAANNNNNDDOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! Have my babies please! :mark:


----------



## H

Well, that's a pleasant surprise. 

Nevermind, they ruined it with that kick on Cody. Just HAD to that, huh.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Sheamus is a sore loser.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

LOL, fuck Sheamus.


----------



## LigerJ81

Sheamus Losing? Is this the Twilight Zone..... nvm Sheamus is a sore loser :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14

Yes Sandow!!! Brilliant!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

Well fuck me sideways, Damien Sandow actually pinned Sheamus clean! Team Rhode Scholars actually won! Fuck! Of course Sheamus would get the last laugh though but shit.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

:russo

None of us expected that, don't lie

:sandow with Dat Rollup


----------



## ABrown

:lol even Lawler said he's shocked the TEAM beat Sheamus


----------



## Amber B

This sore loser ginger bitch.


----------



## Kratosx23

SANDOW JUST PINNED THE MOST OVERPUSHED MAN IN WRESTLING HISTORY

I don't even believe it.

:sandow :sandow :sandow


----------



## Rvp20

Sandows music sums this match up especially the sandow win


----------



## AmWolves10

Fuck you Sheamus :/


----------



## TripleG

YAY! Two guys actually beat one for a change! Wooo! 

LOL at Lawler being shocked that two guys just beat one. 

And there's your hero kids! A sore fucking loser.


----------



## KuritaDavion

A handicap match where you're shocked Sheamus lost. Yeah.


And of course Sheamus the asshole bully kicks a man after a loss.


----------



## NearFall

It just dawned on me how apt "hallelujah" "hallelujah" was when Sheamus gets pinned.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Sheamus, piece of shit


----------



## Eulonzo

Gamblor said:


> HOLY CRAP! SANDOW PINNED SHEAMUS! SANDOW PINNED SHEAMUS! BEST. RAW. EVER!


CLEANLY!!!111


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Sheamus took a clean pinfall. CLEAN. :faint:

The world will surely implode now.


----------



## RyanPelley

"Sheamus, we're gonna have you lose tonight against 2 people... But you'll still get a Brogue Kick and your music played on the way out."


----------



## themizsucks

Shemus go away u scrub


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

OMFG YES, SANDOW WON A MATCH.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:sandow2 :cody :clap


MOTHERFUCKER!!!!! :cuss: FUCK YOU SHEAMUS!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Well, at least they won...


----------



## Black Jesus

REMEMBER GUYS, BE A STAR


----------



## CGS

:vince5


----------



## Cyon

Sheamus loses via roll up.

Sheamus gets angry and kicks Cody's head off.

Sheamus' music plays anyway.

:lmao


----------



## izzie

Post match beat up by the super bully.


----------



## Hawkke

This is unforgivable, there is no damn reason they both have to job to..
Oh well I will be damned.


----------



## JigsawKrueger

First time Sheamus has been pinned in 2013


----------



## Leernd

Cody vs Damien seeds planted?


----------



## Coco.

DAMIEN SANDOW BEAT LAMEUS!!!!!!1










coco happy....


----------



## NoyK

HA! Take that Sheamus.

About time.

And of course he's a sore loser. And he's a fucking face. Right.


----------



## birthday_massacre

And Cole is so terrible, oh that was an upset that sheamus lost.
REALLY?


----------



## Stall_19

So what did Cody do to deserve that?


----------



## ToddTheBod

Why are we seeing a recap of what we saw less then one minute ago..


----------



## Ray

Sandow won? :mark:


----------



## oMonstro

so they want to the feud between sheamus and sandaw to continue, but can't afford to have sheamus lose a singles match.


----------



## BKsaaki

Some smark has died and has taken over Vince's body :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL at people acting like it's no surprise that Sheamus won that match.


----------



## M-Diggedy

I'm starting to find Sheamus as tedious as Cena. Just booked so far above everyone. Always comes out smelling of roses.


----------



## Daiko

2 outta 3 or we riot!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

my face is melting


----------



## Big Dog

Cryptic, wtf cole...


----------



## Rvp20

NearFall said:


> It just dawned on me how apt "hallelujah" "hallelujah" was when Sheamus gets pinned.


(Y)


----------



## virus21

cmpunkisgod. said:


> Did they replace the entire creative team over the weekend?


That or the men in white finally got Vince


----------



## VintageOrton

Yesss!!!!

What is it with WWE shaking things up lately?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Henry no! We love you don't leave!


----------



## Choke2Death

R V D!


----------



## Londrick

Shit like that is the reason Sandow's victory means jack shit. It's been overshadow by Sheamus brogue kicking Cody and getting his music played.


----------



## rjsbx1

*See, your beloved Daniel Bryan is involved with the APP. So buy it you fuckers! :vince2*


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Ratings is retiring? :frustrate


----------



## Alex DeLarge

RVD promo! :mark:


----------



## Con27

Sheamus the bully as usual cant take someone doing something better than him.


----------



## VILLAIN

MARK HENRY RETIRING CONFIRMED AS A WORK NOW LOL


----------



## y2j4lyf

I really hope Henry doesn't retire


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy shit, awesome raw tonight!


----------



## Cyon

Hope you are more motivated, RVD.


----------



## Bryan D.

ROB
VAN
DAM


----------



## Slider575

Another RVD Promo!


----------



## ChickMagnet12

I love RVD return simply for his GOAT theme music!!


----------



## Griselda

THE WHOLE FUCKING SHOW. God I'm excited for RVD. Just watching this promo bring back memories.


----------



## Stone Hot

RVD yes yes yes


----------



## RyanPelley

If only there were a way to give us RVD from 2001.


----------



## ACSplyt

No Michael Cole, I will not fall to the WWE and conform to the WWE APP! In other news, if you haven't downloaded the WWE APP, you should do so now! :cole3 ROB VAN DAM!!!!! THE WHOLE F'N SHOW!!! Let him face John Cena at MITB and win the WWE title in his first match back in the WWE. :vince2


----------



## Black Jesus

Mark Henry Retiring?

:henry1 THATS NOT WHAT HE DO :henry1


----------



## I Came To Play

RVD promo is awesome.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Oh god same music when edge retired goodbye mark


----------



## Waffelz

I actually liked the finish, even if it was a roll up. Outsmarted the cunt!

Sandow is going over at MITB


----------



## Eulonzo

JigsawKrueger said:


> First time Sheamus has been pinned in 2013


He's lost to The Shield a bunch of times, though.


----------



## Jean0987654321

ONE OF A KIND


----------



## Baldwin.

Lol, fuck RVD. He was shite in TNA, gonna be just as shite in WWE.


----------



## NoyK

RVD. I really want to see a RVD/Bryan or RVD/Ziggler match


----------



## connormurphy13

It always sounded like it was saying "Why am I gay?" instead of "One of a kind"


----------



## NathWFC

If RVD takes this final WWE run seriously it could be great. He can be in a lot better shape than he was in TNA if he pushes himself.


----------



## Lillyart_14

RVD returns at MITB :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter

I hope the wwe doesn't waste RVD


----------



## Amber B

Showing clips from 2001 when RVD was the business.
Dat false advertisement. False advertising like a mother.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Yay RVD :ann


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

While I'm happy to see Sheamus lose, this just shows how over-protected he is. Sandow pinning him in a handicap match actually makes Sandow look good to some degree... of course that also goes to show how weak Sandow has been made out to be.


----------



## Aficionado

RVD...Still a great theme.


----------



## ABrown

If they wanted to make that promo accurate to RVD now, they should have played it in slow mo.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Never thought I'd be pumped to see RVD again but I kinda am. WWE needs a little excitement.


----------



## Shepard

man RVD is so garbage these days. no desire to see him at all. cant wait for his WOAT rolling thunder he struggles to pull off every time

really hope with all the focus they're putting on henry "retiring" means he just ups and HALL OF PAINs some fools instead to ease my worries


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Shame we aren't going to get that RVD.


----------



## Londrick

ONE OF A KIND! HEY! HEY! HEY!

Gonna mark so hard when RVD makes his return.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

wtf?

i thought rvd returning was some IWC joke

too bad all his moves are outlawed now


----------



## Dec_619

RVD


----------



## KuritaDavion

"Hey, remember this athletic dude?

Well he's a lot slower and less interested in wrestling now.

MITB 2013."


----------



## H

ShowStopper '97 said:


> LOL at people acting like it's no surprise that Sheamus won that match.


Sheamus lost, bruh.

Okay, now that WWE is actually talking about Henry retiring, makes me not believe he's actually doing it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

what the crap? Skysports just said RVD returns at money in the bank?????


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

RVD's promo serves as a reminder of how exciting WWE used to be.


----------



## Trifektah

I just had a sudden chill run down my spine at the idea that maybe RVD is returning so Cena can get his win back in Philly......


----------



## Dr.Boo

RVD's theme is still kick ass!


----------



## Bryan D.

NoyK said:


> RVD. I really want to see a RVD/Bryan or RVD/Ziggler match


RVD/Ambrose for the US title.


----------



## Slider575

I hope Sandow wins a MITB match this year


----------



## Marcos 25063

iis vince russo guys is vince russo :russo hahaha


----------



## Big Dog

I bet RVD jobs.


----------



## Nightingale

I wonder if Ryback will have an attire change now his wardrobe buddy is coming back.


----------



## Evilerk

WWE nervous of the drug violators..hire RVD

wut


----------



## Dec_619

The music that went with that Mark Henry Retiring promo then pretty much gave it away.

He's retiring guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

iwatchwrestling said:


> Sheamus lost, bruh.
> 
> Okay, now that WWE is actually talking about Henry retiring, makes me not believe he's actually doing it.


I know he lost. I'm lol'ing at people who are acting like they aren't surprised. Not that hard to decipher...is it?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Reminds me of when Edge retired, I think they played the same music lol.


----------



## Punkholic

That RVD promo! :mark:


----------



## M-Diggedy

Seems more and more like a work with Henry. That question mark on the graphic all but confirmed it for me.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*We will not conform to the ways of :cole3 We will not download the App!* Even though it is great...Oh God, and I brainwashed? :vince5


----------



## Luchini

Cyon said:


> Sheamus loses via roll up.
> 
> Sheamus gets angry and kicks Cody's head off.
> 
> Sheamus' music plays anyway.
> 
> :lmao


LOGIC AT WORK! :vince5


----------



## connormurphy13

Shield will attack Mark Henry?


----------



## Coach

I'm feeling this Henry thing is a work. He retires and the whole locker room comes out. MARK RATINGS HENRY Slams them all into the hall of pain. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leernd

I think WWE can easily make RVD red briefcase winner


----------



## Daiko

Doesn't matter which RVD we get, it'll be great to see him again.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Don't forget people, there's a WWE App!:cole3*


----------



## Punkholic

I honestly can't stand fucking Sheamus.


----------



## BKsaaki

RVD vs Big E vs Ryback - Onesies Triple Threat match


----------



## Nafstem

Just tuned in...how has the show been so far?


----------



## Londrick

Evilerk said:


> WWE nervous of the drug violations..hire RVD
> 
> wut


You only get fined and they don't release the names of pot violations so WWE don't care as long as he doesn't get arrested again.


----------



## Denny Crane

RVD VS CM Punk at Summerslam. It's such a natural feud, the Straight Edge Superstar against probably the most Non-straight superstar with the whole Heyman history between both men. Have RVD cost Punk the MITB match and there you go.


----------



## KingLobos

WE ARE THE NATION!!!

It's Sexual Baby!

The hall of pain!

Great career mark!


----------



## The German 16

rvds theme makes that promo


----------



## Dec_619

Nafstem said:


> Just tuned in...how has the show been so far?


You've missed a bloody decent RAW, so far...


----------



## TheWFEffect

Henry's gone same graphic yes with ? and music was used for edge it must be serious.


----------



## Punkholic

Daiko said:


> Doesn't matter which RVD we get, it'll be great to see him again.


Agreed. Can't wait until MITB! :mark:


----------



## Bullydully

Y2-Jerk said:


> what the crap? Skysports just said RVD returns at money in the bank?????


You're late dude it was announced at MITB!


----------



## NoyK

Nafstem said:


> Just tuned in...how has the show been so far?


Absolutely amazing first half an hour, then Green Lantern came up and ruined everything. But then Rhodescholars saved us and pinned him.


----------



## Callisto

Oh great. The anticipation of RVD returning is literally killing me.


----------



## ACSplyt

Time to someone get :buried :HHH2


----------



## CGS

:HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot

Yes yes yes HHH is here yes yes yes marking out


----------



## Eulonzo

:HHH :vince


----------



## H

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I know he lost. I'm lol'ing at people who are acting like they aren't surprised. Not that hard to decipher...is it?


Got it. I'm certainly surprised Sandow won.

Game is not impressed by Brickie. Dat suit though.


----------



## TripleG

How to make Raw dull? Put Triple H & Vickie Guerrero on screen at the same time.


----------



## Ray

Wear a larger size shirt Maddox. Goddamn.


----------



## PhilThePain

Twelve Rounds 2 Reloaded The Second Part II


----------



## LigerJ81

The Game in a Suit :HHH2 is he going to a Funeral after Raw?


----------



## Big Dog

HAHAHAHAHAHA, HHH said the same as someone here said.


----------



## Black Jesus

THE MADDOX


----------



## ABrown

Shepard said:


> *man RVD is so garbage these days. no desire to see him at all. cant wait for his WOAT rolling thunder he struggles to pull off every time*
> 
> really hope with all the focus they're putting on henry "retiring" means he just ups and HALL OF PAINs some fools instead to ease my worries


:lmao people hyped for his return are gonna be sorely disappointed with 2013 RVD

If :mark: isn't a work, tears will be shed


----------



## Daiko

Hunter burying Vickie :lol


----------



## Amber B

BKsaaki said:


> RVD vs Big E vs Ryback - Onesies Triple Threat match


Nix Ryback and let RVD and Big E twerk it out.


----------



## Griselda

FUCK, Christian came back and Punk/Del Rio had a promo. You miss half a damn hour..


----------



## y2j4lyf

:HHH2


----------



## Dr.Boo

HHH bringing dat logic to the table.


----------



## Sensesfail

HHH: If CM Punk didn't come out earlier tonight, what would the main event be tonight?

Me: Didn't someone here on the forum just say that earlier?


----------



## Punkholic

I see Henry's retirement being a work, as they made a reference to it.


----------



## Amber B

Exactly HHH....exactly.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao HHH, voice of the IWC? What dimension are we in?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Come on HHH fucking fire Vickie Already!!!!*


----------



## un_pretti_er

HHH trolling creative regarding Christian


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:HHH2


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

HHH burying everything. :lol


----------



## CGS

Hiatch burying Vickie Hard right now :lmao

:berried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

iwatchwrestling said:


> Got it. I'm certainly surprised Sandow won.
> 
> Game is not impressed by Brickie. Dat suit though.


Me too, man. Very, very surprised, in a good way.


----------



## Aficionado

Don't care what all the negative Nancy's think. So many fresh feuds for RVD now. I don't blame him for just going through the motions in TNA.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Triple H burrying them :lmao


----------



## Dec_619

HHH wit dat burying.


----------



## Eulonzo

:lmao Triple H exposing them.


----------



## Shaddw

Triple H acting like a IWC member :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ha Triple H just asked the question Amber B did earlier about the main event. Think it was Amber.


----------



## H

Game is GOATing right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

HHH burying hte GMs


----------



## Cyon

Triple H burying WWE's own booking.


----------



## dean1983

DX?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Boss Triple H is kinda cool


----------



## TripleG

Triple H's Character = DICK HOLE! 

How can he tear down Vickie for making a Raw main event on the fly when matches & main events have been booked for Raw that way for YEARS! Like since the Attitude Era.


----------



## WrestlinFan

BURIED


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

:buried 3MB


----------



## backpackstunner

Lol HHH why did it take months to bring Christian back


----------



## Daiko

Burying 3MB now :lol :lol


----------



## PunkShoot

LOL HHH burries 3mb


----------



## Punkholic

Sensesfail said:


> HHH: If CM Punk didn't come out earlier tonight, what would the main event be tonight?
> 
> Me: Didn't someone here on the forum just say that earlier?


Triple H reads the forum! :HHH2


----------



## Big Dog

That HHH trolling the IWC lol.


----------



## virus21

Cyon said:


> Triple H burying WWE's own booking.


So does that mean he's one of us?


----------



## ACSplyt

Wish Batista would come back so we can get our Evolution vs. Shield match with Shield going over. :vince2


----------



## Lok

Buried.... :lol


----------



## BrendenPlayz

3MB!!


----------



## Black Jesus

Triple H buried 3MB without even touching them. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## AmWolves10

LOL 3 MB buried before they even wrestle!


----------



## Evilerk

HHH now he is :buried Brickie

:HHH2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

3MB = BURIED!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Triple H burrying the bookers :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMFAOO

3MB 3MB 3MB

:berried :berried :berried


----------



## Hotdiggity11

They are confirming 3MB for tonight because Mark Henry is retiring. They need a new ratings monster.


----------



## Bullydully

I reckon Vickies getting fired tonight...


----------



## finalnight

HHH burying creative.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao HHH, voice of the IWC? What dimension are we in?


Apparently a dimension that's 13 years ago


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Triple H burying everything in sight tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo

Shaddw said:


> Triple H acting like a IWC member :lmao


rjkgnekgkb :lmao


----------



## Dec_619

Vickie is going to take care of the shield by using the Wyatt family. BOOKING IT!


----------



## Cyon

Dear lord Bryan's face :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Uh, they do realize that HHH just buried creative, right?


----------



## dean1983

Really? said:


> Dont get me wrong, I understand why they are doing it but Punk is a natural heel. Some people just don't fit the other role. Punk is Punk because he is edgy. Faces don't do edgy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


DX?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

msi360-20 said:


> Ha Triple H just asked the question Amber B did earlier about the main event. Think it was Amber.


There's the answer right there!
Amber B for Raw GM!!


----------



## CGS




----------



## Sensesfail

Punkholic said:


> Triple H reads the forum! :HHH2


apparently :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13

:HHH2 gonna be in a program against the Shield soon


----------



## Lillyart_14

Wonder who 3MB will job to this time...


----------



## RDEvans




----------



## Punkholic

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## y2j4lyf

:dazzler :bryan :bryan2 :yes :kane


----------



## Daiko

OHai dere Kane.


----------



## Stad

RKNO :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

Shut the hell up Kane

You aren't supposed to talk


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I can't wait for RVD's return, and I do hope Randy Orton eventually turns heel.*


----------



## Nafstem

Good to the see that the concussion hasn't affecting HHH's burying skills.


----------



## Eulonzo

:bryan :kane

:mark:


----------



## VILLAIN

TEAM RKNO LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao at Triple H burying their own booking. Quite easy to do, eh?


----------



## Callisto

They couldn't devise a better name than "RKNO"? That's seriously one of the worst stable names in recent memory.


----------



## RyanPelley

I really hope this "weak link" shit goes somewhere good, instead of making him look like an asshole.


----------



## TripleG

Daniel Bryan: "It's written all over your face" 

Should I be the doof that mentions that Kane wear's a mask?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm on Team DB :yes


----------



## Ray

OH SNAP :lol


----------



## Cyon

That's not nice Kane!


----------



## Punkholic

Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Team DB

Make a shirt WWE (Y)


----------



## connormurphy13

You're acting like a DB...

:lmao


----------



## AmWolves10

I love HHH LOL. He has mastered his burial skills to the point where he doesn't even need to interact with people to bury them anymore. :haha: 3MB


----------



## Lok

Kane is the best.... :lol


----------



## Sensesfail

Kane: You're acting like a DB!
ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Luchini

That not PG Kane.:cena5


----------



## PacoAwesome

Team DB!


----------



## Daiko

Oh, Kane firing the shots in :lol


----------



## NoyK

:lol Kane


----------



## Rvp20

TEAM DB :bryan and ownage from kane


----------



## y2j4lyf

TEAM DB :mark: :cena


----------



## Choke2Death

WWE Championship? :yes:


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Lol db


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Team DB FTW!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81

Damn Kane calling Bryan a Housewife :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan vs Cena at summerslam>


----------



## The German 16

BRYAN GOING FOR THE TITLE, CONFIRMED


----------



## Dec_619

Holy shit, DB is going into main event picture.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

And is so hard to say goodbye...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam

Bryan is awesome.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Go for that championship.


----------



## xdryza

Daniel Bryan above the WWE Championship. They should make a title just for him,


----------



## CM Danielson

Wow, Triple H actually said the name 3MB, that's a half way decent rub from him.


----------



## RyanPelley

TehJerichoFan said:


> They couldn't devise a better name than "RKNO"? That's seriously one of the worst stable names in recent memory.


It's up there with "Team Rhodes Scholars" and "Team Hell No".


----------



## JamesK

Daniel Bryan mentions the WWE Championship :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Triple Threat match for the WWE title at MITB with Cena winning then Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena for the WWE title at Summerslam with Daniel Bryan winning. BOOK IT!


----------



## Amber B

Who owns those clown shoes on the shelf? Damn.


----------



## demons1

HAH team DB!


----------



## Bryan D.

Bryan is hilarious.


----------



## Disciple514

Kane calling Daniel bryant a D-Bag. Not very PG WWE.


----------



## CGS

No more Team hell no


----------



## Paul Rudd

lol


----------



## Punkholic

RDEvans said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I want to give Kane a hug, poor guy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cyon said:


> Triple H burying WWE's own booking.


:HHH2 :berried

DB is hilarious


----------



## finalnight

Lol. Vince was like fuck it. No setup just now DB wants to go for the wwe title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark

He's going for the WWE title next...it's the way it HAS TO BE. And Cripple H just HAD TO BURY those little guys for no fucking reason.


----------



## Stall_19

Daniel Bryan & Kane to be the Ross & Rachel of the wwe.


----------



## Ray

Just to be clear, a No DQ match means there's still a count out :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Honestly, Daniel Bryan and Kane's friendship is one of the bright sparks in the WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo

I agree with Bryan, they faced The Shield enough.

OOOH @ KANE CALLING BRYAN A DOUCHEBAG. :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I'm watching a bit behind. Del RIo in the ring, soon as Punk's music hit, my thought was "This is the beginning of unifying the titles" Fucking Punk mising it up for the WHC? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## leon79

2 out of 3 please


----------



## Choke2Death

Orton vs Bryan now? I'm ready!!! :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

Triple H knows what we want thats why he is the best


----------



## cindel25

The Bormance is over! I cannot take it!


----------



## Slider575

Stall_19 said:


> Daniel Bryan & Kane to be the Ross & Rachel of the wwe.


You partnered with someone else! WE WERE ON A BREAK! NO! YES! NO! YES!


----------



## rjsbx1

*I'm more distressed about Team Hell No's breakup than my own.*


----------



## Cyon

RyanPelley said:


> It's up there with "Team Rhodes Scholars" and "Team Hell No".


I always wondered why they add "Team" to the name. It's so stupid and unnecessary.


----------



## kregnaz

Well, Team Friendship, it was fun while it lasted, now elevate your asses to a deserved WM Mainevent Db/Kane for the WWE title!


----------



## The German 16

Raw has been awesome so far


----------



## Youngpudding

I thought DB was Dumb Bitch?


----------



## Osize10

hey guys remember the last time GOAT mentioned the wwe championship?

:rock

believe it when I see it


----------



## Trifektah

finalnight said:


> Lol. Vince was like fuck it. No setup just now DB wants to go for the wwe title.


You don't need a setup when you're lining up Cena's next victim. You just do it! :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't know what I'd do if Bryan beat Cena for the WWE Title. It'd be the biggest markout moment for me in years.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Shame Bryan and Kane broke up. Hopefully this leads to Bryan doing something big.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dat Daniel Bryan WWE title push! :bryan


----------



## Lillyart_14

Time to vote on the WWE APP!!!


----------



## Evilerk

why do I get the feeling every DB and Kane promo could end in anal

:ambrose2


----------



## Luchini

Triple H still wants to bury Axel. This will be the result.


----------



## Rvp20

Team hell NO best comedy tag team since rock N sock


----------



## Hawkke

Vote C Vote C!!


----------



## Griselda

I'm gonna miss the fuck out of Hell No.


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Well we've all been calling for it, but having the Heyman/Punk & Bryan/Kane Bromances end the same night is too much for my fragile heart to handle. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Trifektah said:


> You don't need a setup when you're lining up Cena's next victim. You just do it! :vince


:vince4 Oh my.


----------



## connormurphy13

3MB vs. WWE APP in confirmed match...should be a squash in favor of the APP :cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo

SubZero3:16 said:


> Honestly, Daniel Bryan and Kane's friendship is one of the bright sparks in the WWE.












Still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Black Jesus

Evilerk said:


> why do I get the feeling every DB and Kane promo could end in anal
> 
> :ambrose2


It's not just you. :bron4


----------



## Trifektah

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I don't know what I'd do if Bryan beat Cena for the WWE Title. It'd be the biggest markout moment for me in years.


If it was clean it would honestly be #3 behind Eddie and Benoit winning the titles.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

It's true I guess about DB going against Cenuts at MitB.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Not going to lie...I voted for a No DQ. lol. First time I've used that app to vote.


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Cyon

Evilerk said:


> why do I get the feeling every DB and Kane promo could end in anal
> 
> :ambrose2


----------



## KingLobos

Punkholic said:


>


HAHA


----------



## Rvp20

Kane and Bryan goin for MITB


----------



## Callisto

Orton vs Bryan up next already?

My body is fucking ready.


----------



## 2K JAY

2 out of 3 falls should win.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like giving away DB vs Orton on free tv is a mistake.


----------



## Mr. I

Great RAW so far.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Jigsaw83 said:


> Not going to lie...I voted for a No DQ. lol. First time I've used that app to vote.


:vince5 glad to hear you downloaded the app WWE universe member.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

This is only the beginning for Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Brad Pitt in World War Z ad. Funny fact - the word PITT is banned from the chatbox on PS3 :lol


----------



## The German 16

Punkholic said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

SD was great last week.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Love Kane and Daniel Bryan as Team Hell No, as a mega Kane fan it sucked for a little bit to watch him go comedy, but it grew on me. Great tag team work together too. Guess we'll see what happens! Don't mess anything up creative team, this has been a good Raw so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion

In hindsight Team RK-Hell No beating The Shield seems weird just to have on Smackdown.


----------



## CGS

Evilerk said:


> why do I get the feeling every DB and Kane promo could end in anal
> 
> :ambrose2


----------



## ACSplyt

Punkholic said:


>


YO Hunter, I'ma let you finish and I'm real happy for you but John Cena had one of the best burials to the roster of all time at last night's WWE Payback. :cena2


----------



## Osize10

"LISTEN TO THIS PLACE!"

b/c it's the last time you'll hear it after we turn Bryan heel!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Time for some wrestling, not cockblowing.


----------



## danny_boy

Geeee said:


> I feel like giving away DB vs Orton on free tv is a mistake.


Why do you care? It's WWE's problem if it is indeed a mistake, just sit back and enjoy a big match for free


----------



## chargebeam

2 out of 3, come on.


----------



## Slider575

Come on two out of 3 falls


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hope it's 2 out of 3 falls! :mark:


----------



## Londrick

It's gonna be interesting to see who gets the majority of the cheers with Orton and Bryan being the most popular faces they have right now.


----------



## Dr.Boo

msi360-20 said:


> Brad Pitt in World War Z ad. Funny fact - the word PITT is banned from the chatbox on PS3 :lol



Off topic, but if I'm not mistaken so is dull


----------



## un_pretti_er

Orton can turn heel, but he will still be cheered by enough fans to make it noticeable. Just like Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Here we go :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## birthday_massacre

It was your fault BORTON not Daniel Bryans


----------



## VILLAIN

Orton defo going heel soon I reckon.


----------



## NoyK

Orton/Bryan already? Fuck yes :mark:

MOTN here.


----------



## Lok

Da' Viper vs. Da' Goat!


----------



## H

Bryan better win this clean. CLEAN I say.


----------



## connormurphy13

Should be a good match right here!


----------



## VintageOrton

Jigsaw83 said:


> Not going to lie...I voted for a No DQ. lol. First time I've used that app to vote.


Linda, it's working! :vince4


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## AmWolves10

I'm a fan of both Bryan and Orton. Rooting for Bryan here but Orton deserves a push as well.


----------



## ACSplyt

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

:mark: DAZZLER! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here comes the GOAT! :yes


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The only option here is for D-Bry to win. You don't have him tease going after the title only for him to job moments later, you just don't.


----------



## Cyon

Regardless of who wins, I do hope this turns out to be a great match.


----------



## un_pretti_er

BEARD MAN


----------



## Eulonzo

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Punkholic

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## RandomRage

iwatchwrestling said:


> Bryan better win this clean. CLEAN I say.


Not happening dude. :no:


----------



## Callisto

Evilerk said:


> why do I get the feeling every DB and Kane promo could end in anal
> 
> :ambrose2












We didn't forget.


----------



## Geeee

danny_boy said:


> Why do you care? It's WWE's problem if it is indeed a mistake, just sit back and enjoy a big match for free


Thought it could've been a cool feud is all.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryans cheers are getting louder every week


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That fans beard is epic


----------



## joshL

Daniel Bryan sucks. He looks like a fool with the long beard.


----------



## Jean0987654321

heel Randy Orton??


----------



## Osize10

Jesus Christ fuck this lame crowd...I have no faith in anyone anymore


----------



## Choke2Death

I'M READY! :mark:

YEESSSS!!


----------



## chargebeam

VintageOrton said:


> Linda, it's working! :vince4


:lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Go home King


----------



## Omega_VIK

2 out of 3 falls come on.


----------



## Griselda

Does King ever dress nice for Raw?


----------



## TripleG

Get the fuck out of here Lawler. You're out of your element!


----------



## CM Danielson

Come on let Bryan look strong here, it's time if they're gonna go with him versus Cena, they need to start making him look strong now.


----------



## Sensesfail

wow No DQ match


----------



## Lillyart_14

Please be 2 out of 3!!

Edit: no DQ? Fuck.


----------



## CGS

No DQ unk2


----------



## Punkholic

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: No DQ, BABAY!


----------



## Daiko

Fuck no.


----------



## VILLAIN

FUCK OFF, 2 OUT OF 3 FALLS... SCRIPTED APP SHIT


----------



## Mister Hands

One of my favourite things about Daniel Bryan is watching everyone in the industry become a mark on Twitter.


----------



## NoyK

I'm alright with that.


----------



## ACSplyt

There better not be any count outs in this NO DQ Match.


----------



## RandomRage

Post # 2,500 for me. :bosh3


----------



## birthday_massacre

No DQ, STUPID WWE UNIVERSE


----------



## Waffelz

No DQ


----------



## Black Jesus

No DQ. Shield interference coming up.


----------



## Trifektah

God damnit

God fucking damn it all


----------



## Londrick

Damn I was hoping for 2/3. It'll still be good though.


----------



## chargebeam

Okay, no DQ. It's better than a no-countout. By the way, how the fuck did no-countout get votes?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NO DQ. A bunch of 8 year old idiots in the "WWE Universe" must have voted. Figures.


----------



## RyanPelley

H.I.M. said:


> Does King ever dress nice for Raw?


He dresses nice for 15 year old guidettes.


----------



## Osize10

Hey guys...Orton is wrestling for the first time!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Hoping for 2/3 falls, but whatever


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ah oh well, no disqualification is fine.


----------



## JamesK

Booooooooooo...We don't want no dq..Also fuck this crowd!


----------



## Coach

The WWE APP Cheated us!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan

Such a fucking shame that DB is gonna end up like Punk. Never beating Cena clean and defending his title in the mid card as an after thought. That is, if he even gets the belt and isn't just another guy to feed to Cena in a desperate attempt to get him over. I can already see Cena stealing DB's YES for cheap pops. Fucking parasite.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Dr.Boo said:


> Off topic, but if I'm not mistaken so is dull


They're more PG than WWE

WHAT THE HELL! No 2/3 falls???? Fuck you, APPsters :daniels


----------



## ABrown

No count out got higher than 0%?


----------



## legendfan97

I wanted 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

TehJerichoFan said:


> We didn't forget.


We truly did not.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

I have a feeling wyatt family will debut here and bryan will join his family xD


----------



## backpackstunner

fake poll is fake


----------



## Sensesfail

H.I.M. said:


> Does King ever dress nice for Raw?


the Slammys?


----------



## M-Diggedy

That sucks


----------



## Rustee

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> FUCK OFF, 2 OUT OF 3 FALLS... SCRIPTED APP SHIT


Those numbers actually looked pretty realistic.


----------



## Mikestarko

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryans cheers are getting louder every week


I'm a huge Daniel Bryan fan but the crowd didn't seem loud for him at all.


----------



## Dr.Boo

H.I.M. said:


> Does King ever dress nice for Raw?


I assume he still wears his wrestling gear under his gaudy shirts.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bryan needs to win. It makes no sense for Orton to win.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Now I kind of wish this was 2 out of 3 falls. Anyhow...Lets go DBry!


----------



## I drink and I know things

I would have preferred a different selection


----------



## Luchini

joshL said:


> *Daniel Bryan sucks.* He looks like a fool with the long beard.


Brave. You're very brave saying that in these parts.


----------



## KingLobos

lol at that submission


----------



## Punkholic

Should have been 2-out-of-3 falls...


----------



## Slider575

ACSplyt said:


> There better not be any count outs in this NO DQ Match.


:axel


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper '97 said:


> NO DQ. A bunch of 8 year old idiots in the "WWE Universe" must have voted. Figures.


that is the only people who have the app, do any adults use it lol


----------



## TripleG

Fuck you Orton! 

Lets go Bryan!


----------



## Eulonzo

Mikestarko said:


> I'm a huge Daniel Bryan fan but the crowd didn't seem loud for him at all.


Eh, 70% of every RAW has a shitty crowd IMO, it depends.

Them "NO"ing Orton. :lol Keep doing that.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

DB the weak link? Pshhh, Bryan could go to NJPW right now & put on a classic with Prince, I know it's kayfabe but still.


----------



## NoyK

Damn, the crowd is hot for this match (Y)


----------



## H

H.I.M. said:


> Does King ever dress nice for Raw?


He wears dress slacks and loafers with his t-shirts. :lawler


----------



## I drink and I know things

How in the name of fucking fuck have they not turned Orton heel yet? What the fuck are they waiting for?


----------



## CGS

Orton been a loner most of his career? Pretty sure he's spent most of it in teams


----------



## 2K JAY

Kick his ass DB.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Punk Face
Ziggler Face
Del Rio Heel (after 5 months as a Face)
Orton Heel
Bryan or Kane will also have to go heel.

Why all these turns? So corny, takes the realism right out of wrestling. Kayfabe may be dead but at least try. Such a turn off.


----------



## ACSplyt

Let's go Bryan!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Randy Chin Lock Orton better lose this match


----------



## Mikestarko

Daniel Bryan saving that botch lol.


----------



## kregnaz

I love THIS bryan so damn much :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

"Orton's a loner". Nobody cares. There's other guys who are loners. :lol Orton's been with Edge (Rated RKO), Triple H, Batista, Ric Flair, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Jr, and probably one more person. Oh and Sheamus for a short second.


----------



## Punkholic

Bryan MUST win this match.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Eulonzo said:


> Eh, 70% of every RAW has a shitty crowd IMO, it depends.
> 
> Them "NO"ing Orton. :lol Keep doing that.


I thought they were cheering for Orton. My faith in humanity is restored.


----------



## NoyK

Springboard Suplex, damn haven't seen that in a long time.

Great counter by Bryan there as well (Y)


----------



## Londrick

Fans choosing Bryan over Orton. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lol JBL killed King on that one.


----------



## AmWolves10

"forgot about it King? You're the one who announced it!"


----------



## Rvp20

Fucking :lawler


----------



## y2j4lyf

get owned :lawler


----------



## VILLAIN

Orton raked the eyes :O


----------



## Trifektah

Jigsaw83 said:


> Not going to lie...I voted for a No DQ. lol. First time I've used that app to vote.


Fool!

:banplz:


----------



## Sensesfail

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Orton been a loner most of his career? Pretty sure he's spent most of it in teams


such as:
Evolution
Legacy
Rated RKO


----------



## themizsucks

Orton heel on the way


----------



## Lillyart_14

Bryan chants. Only hearing Bryan chants


----------



## KingLobos

I can't see Cena losing to Bryan. 

Seeing Cena no sell to Bryan's moves would make both of them look bad.


----------



## Waffelz

Count outs? fuck off.


----------



## kobra860

Lawler is just :StephenA


----------



## Daiko

Stop counting dumbass. We no-dqing now.


----------



## Eulonzo

ToddTheBod said:


> Punk Face
> Ziggler Face
> Del Rio Heel (after 5 months as a Face)
> Orton Heel
> Bryan or Kane will also have to go heel.
> 
> Why all these turns? So corny, takes the realism right out of wrestling. *Kayfabe may be dead* but at least try. Such a turn off.


How so?


----------



## birthday_massacre

How many snake references is Cole going to make in this orton match


----------



## RandomRage

CHIN LOCK


----------



## hazuki

Use weapons?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bryan deserves a WWE title push, and about time it happens.


----------



## HHHGame78

Now guys, it's only NO DQ. It's not NO DQ NO COUNTOUT. :troll


----------



## Punkholic

Let's go Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lawler can go away forever, and I'd be fine with that.


----------



## VILLAIN

Anyone see Sheamus look-a-like in crowd :L


----------



## joshL

wrestle_champion said:


> Brave. You're very brave saying that in these parts.


That is what people have been telling me. I don't like the guy. I watch for Punk not for this idiot.


----------



## ACSplyt

That mixed reaction for Orton!


----------



## Eulonzo

It feels like Orton's the heel in this match. Not just because of the crowd.


----------



## Osize10

Who are the fucks cheering for Orton? Christ...


----------



## Evilerk

I can see it now..Orton turns Heel ..next week hes explination is.YOU WERE CHEERING FOR THE WEAK LINK


----------



## genocide_cutter

Daniel Bryan>Randy Orton


----------



## Mikestarko

Randy is looking really heel here. God I hope he turns sooner rather than later he's so much better heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan YESing up


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Im calling it now 

ORTON WILL GO HEEL USING THE PUNT


----------



## NoyK

Osize10 said:


> Who are the fucks cheering for Orton? Christ...


*WRESTLING* fans


----------



## Sensesfail

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Anyone see Sheamus look-a-like in crowd :L


i saw the guy with the fake Daniel Bryan beard in the crowd


----------



## H

Randy Orton slithers to the cover :cole3


----------



## Eulonzo

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Anyone see Sheamus look-a-like in crowd :L


Yes.


----------



## Punkholic

I though there we no count-outs in a NO-DQ Match?


----------



## joshL

kregnaz said:


> I love THIS bryan so damn much :mark:


Calm down and don't stop jerking off to the midget


----------



## Evolution

This is a pretty extreme No DQ match.


----------



## Dr.Boo

:lawler "Beyond bearded"










:no: fucking lawler.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

ouch that looked like it hurt is he okay?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Lawler can go away forever, and I'd be fine with that.


Your sig is my score when it pertains to King's commentary.


----------



## VILLAIN

Ive never liked suicide dive since Lita injury :/


----------



## Sensesfail

here comes the first weapon of the match


----------



## DerpCena

Please no ad break , please no ad break....


----------



## NoyK

Eeesh, that looked nasty.
Here come the weapons :mark:


----------



## Bluewolf

Count outs in a No DQ match?

Shit son. :axel:axel:axel:axel


----------



## Ziggler Mark

who the fuck keeps leaving singapore canes under the ring?


----------



## Eulonzo

NoyK said:


> *WRESTLING* fans


Same goes for Daniel Bryan & CM Punk fans.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Cool to see the crowd hot for the match. Seem like they're into both of them. Would love to see Orton turn heel and feud with DB. It would be even better if one of them had the WHC.


----------



## Osize10

NoyK said:


> *WRESTLING* fans


uhhhh.....ok....suit yourself


----------



## un_pretti_er

Orton triggering his inner Steve Blackmon :mark:


----------



## Evolution

OMG THE KENDO STICKZ


----------



## Cyon

Finally a weapon comes out.


----------



## Slider575

The Kendo stick has to be the safest "illegal" weapon they use in the WWE


----------



## H

Evolution said:


> This is a pretty extreme No DQ match.


Orton just pulled out the customary kendo stick. Maybe if we're lucky we'll get a chair shot to the gut. Or to the back.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I seriously hope Mark Henry doesn't retire tonight.*


----------



## Punkholic

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Anyone see Sheamus look-a-like in crowd :L


Lol, yeah.


----------



## Black Jesus

Orton is best in no DQ matches.

WHY ARE THERE COUNTOUTS.


----------



## Rustee

Orton will turn heel and punt Bryan's beard off for even more character development.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Punkholic said:


> I though there we no count-outs in a NO-DQ Match?



:vince4 Look I haven't read the rules in a while. Lets just go with it.


----------



## TripleG

Anybody else think Daniel Bryan looks like Graham Chapman as King Arthur from Monty Python?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Takertheman said:


> Your sig is my score when it pertains to King's commentary.


Haha, mine too. He's horrible.


----------



## WWE

Why is the ref counting in a no dq match... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

Awesome match so far. It should only get better!


----------



## ABrown

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Lawler can go away forever, and I'd be fine with that.


take Cole with him and I'm...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

chargebeam said:


> Okay, no DQ. It's better than a no-countout. By the way, *how the fuck did no-countout get votes?*


curtis axel voted


----------



## Eulonzo

Bluewolf said:


> Count outs in a No DQ match?
> 
> Shit son. :axel:axel:axel:axel


:lol


----------



## Lok

This match is fun.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I seriously hope Mark Henry doesn't retire tonight.*


I'll be really sad if it's true


----------



## Amazing_Cult

"No Disqualificatioon!" :lmao


----------



## NoyK

Oh fuck off, fucking fuck ads fuck.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Chad Patton, why the fuck are you counting? You aren't the Count from Sesame Street and this is a NO-DQ match.*


----------



## Punkholic

Fucking Orton better not win this.


----------



## Dec_619

No DQ is NO DQ not No Countout.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Why the fuck do they use kendo sticks so much these days? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hammertron

ever since those extreme rules matches, they have had it so u cant pin outside, 
i guess they have wanted to seperate a no dq from a falls count anywhere so that they arent the same


----------



## connormurphy13

Cycloneon said:


> Why is the ref counting in a no dq match...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We've been through this already. (See: Curtis Axel)


----------



## joshL

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I seriously hope Mark Henry doesn't retire tonight.*


O so now people care about Mark Henry. Fuck that fat fuck.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Count outs? Why? It makes no sense! :wade


----------



## Callisto

And just when King's material couldn't get any worse, it does. It just never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## ACSplyt

Like A Boss said:


> Orton is best in no DQ matches.
> 
> WHY ARE THERE COUNTOUTS.


They started that shit a few Raw's ago. That stupid WWE logic!


----------



## Lillyart_14

Countouts in a no DQ?! What the actual fuckery?!


----------



## KingLobos

Kendo sticks...........Yay?


----------



## Londrick

lol @ there being count outs. What the hell.


----------



## RandomRage

Cycloneon said:


> Why is the ref counting in a no dq match...


Sheer boredom.


----------



## TJC93

Didn't we have this count-out argument just last week?


----------



## Gezim

I dont know how people can like daniel bryan over orton.


----------



## Cyon

WHINY CUNT said:


> curtis axel voted


Major heat for :axel


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ads? :bosh


----------



## Eulonzo

Cycloneon said:


> Why is the ref counting in a no dq match...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not a No Holds Barred match. No DQ matches only means you can use weapons, but you still can be counted out.


----------



## NearFall

Good match thus far. Crowd are into it.


----------



## Punkholic

rjsbx1 said:


> *Chad Patton, why the fuck are you counting? You aren't the Count from Sesame Street and this is a NO-DQ match.*


The WWE Universe picked No-DQ, not No Count-out! :vince3


----------



## Bryan D.

Count-out on a No DQ match? Is Curtis Axel the referee?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Daniel Bryan (WWE Champ) vs CM Punk (WHC) in a title unification ladder match at Summerslam.


----------



## themizsucks

Cole STFU


----------



## NoyK

TehJerichoFan said:


> And just when King's material couldn't get any worse, it does. It just never ceases to amaze me.


:lmao the gorilla in the left


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

joshL said:


> Calm down and don't stop jerking off to the midget


Ugh, another one.


----------



## demons1

If you can't stand the heat then don't tickle the dragon


----------



## dougnums

rjsbx1 said:


> *Chad Patton, why the fuck are you counting? You aren't the Count from Sesame Street and this is a NO-DQ match.*


They said now that NO DQ =/= no countout


----------



## rikers10

Wouldnt it be good if you could somehow watch through the breaks....


----------



## virus21

Lillyart_14 said:


> Countouts in a no DQ?! What the actual fuckery?!


Is Russo back?


----------



## Punkholic

Good match so far, in my opinion (Y)


----------



## Bryan D.

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Daniel Bryan (WWE Champ) vs CM Punk (WHC) in a title unification ladder match at Summerslam.


Oh shit. :ex:


----------



## Black Jesus

WWE using that Russo booking again.

:russo


----------



## connormurphy13

I have a feeling Punk is in the main event because he wanted to watch the Blackhawks game unk5


----------



## NearFall

Dat app drawing more than half the roster. :vince


----------



## Darth Sidious

Why do I want Randy Orton to win?


----------



## Sensesfail

Bryan D. said:


> Oh shit. :ex:


i would love that match


----------



## y2j4lyf

Bryan better kick this fuck into oblivion


----------



## joshL

Emerald Flow said:


> Ugh, another one.


Just because I don't like DB doesn't mean I'm a troll. I think for myself not for who you guys jizz over.


----------



## NoyK

Please don't let it end soon. Let them both shine.


----------



## Eulonzo

dougnums said:


> They said now that NO DQ =/= no countout


This..


----------



## Evolution

I can just imagine in another 10 years on Raw in a No DQ match...

"Ohhhh look out! Randy Orton is going under the ring for a weapon... What's he going to pull out?

It's a POOL NOODLE MY GOD BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP!"


----------



## birthday_massacre

at least we didnt have to see 10 randy orton chin lock holds during the break, that is why I dont have the app


----------



## TripleG

Mark Henry retiring...you promise?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

I'll endure count-outs, but the moment the ref starts trying to stop the guys from using weapons and enforcing rope break as if he can do something like RVS vs. Cena at One Night Stand, then I'll get pissed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Too many mentions of Vickie :cole3 :cussin:


----------



## genocide_cutter

Daniel Bryan should be WWE champion


----------



## H

rikers10 said:


> Wouldnt it be good if you could somehow watch through the breaks....


There's a way :cole3


----------



## kregnaz

TripleG said:


> Anybody else think Daniel Bryan looks like Graham Chapman as King Arthur from Monty Python?


It is I, Dazzler, son of Uther Pengoaton, from the castle of Blanketsburg. King of the Ringons, defeater of the Xenations, Sovereign of all Marktopia!


----------



## Eulonzo

Who cursed?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Evolution said:


> I can just imagine in another 10 years on Raw in a No DQ match...
> 
> "Ohhhh look out! Randy Orton is going under the ring for a weapon... What's he going to pull out?
> 
> It's a POOL NOODLE MY GOD BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP!"



*frantically writes notes*

:vince what else would he find?


----------



## NoyK

Classic match so far.


----------



## connormurphy13

YOURE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN :bryan


----------



## ToddTheBod

I bet we'll get a sympathetic Mark Henry retiring tonight, through fake tears. Then a heel will come out and laugh at him. The crowd will get behind Henry and then Henry will say he's not retiring yet, he's gotta get some more ass. Then Henry will kick that guys ass.

Then we'll get another face turn tonight..


----------



## Evolution

Bryan looks like he might have a concussion.


----------



## Osize10

Bryan is GOATING it up in this match and this crowd is a f'n piece of shit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh no Orton didnt do his DDT move after talking to daniel bryan

Daniel Bryan could be legit hurt?


----------



## AmWolves10

Um, is Bryan legit hurt?


----------



## PunkShoot

bryan is legit hurt, I saw the X


----------



## Punkholic

120,000 votes! That app is a success! :vince5


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Randy is one big lank.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

:bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bullseye! Right in :cole3 's favorite part of the body.


----------



## KingLobos

Don't know why it's not common knowledge that there are countouts in no DQ matches. 

Rock vs Mankind at survivor series 98 was no DQ, and there were count outs.


----------



## Eulonzo

You can do it, Bryan! 

Great, more fucking injuries. FFS.


----------



## RyanPelley

Wtf. Another doctor angle?


----------



## CM Danielson

I think Bryan really is hurt, he at least has a stinger and numbness.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

No DQ, quick get the doctor! :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers

wait didnt they just do the same thing last night with ziggler and del rio?


----------



## TripleG

Cole: "Is that a Disqualification in a No Disqualification match!"


----------



## Luchini

Dr.Boo said:


> *frantically writes notes*
> 
> :vince what else would he find?


Wiffle Ball bat. :vince5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Doctor for Triple H, doctor for Ziggler, now doctor for Bryan. Doctor for IC Title.


----------



## Evolution

It's a work.

:vince


----------



## joshL

PunkShoot said:


> bryan is legit hurt, I saw the X


Good I hope he stays gone and shaves his dumbass beard.


----------



## Sensesfail

the match is over? 
boooooooooooooooo


----------



## Choke2Death

Fuck this shit. Just let them have a normal match.


----------



## y2j4lyf

FUCK


----------



## ACSplyt

The fuck is this bullshit.


----------



## CGS

Match stoppage :russo


----------



## Cyon

:lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan

BULL AND SHIT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino

...What?


----------



## chargebeam

Um... no DQ?


----------



## Amber B

Orton.


----------



## AmWolves10

Is Orton/Bryan copying Del Rio/Ziggler?


----------



## Hypno

What the actual fuck?


----------



## ABrown

TripleG said:


> Mark Henry retiring...you promise?


----------



## Black Jesus




----------



## Alex DeLarge

Here comes the anger


----------



## Daiko

Fuck you Doctor. clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## Lok

:lol dafuq?!


----------



## Trifektah

Doctor stoppage in a NODQ Match!?!!

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!?!?!


----------



## Jigsaw83

Oh shit...


----------



## kobra860

No DQ my ass. WTF?


----------



## Osize10

WHAT THE FUCK!


JESUS CHRIST...THIS FUCKING COMPANY


----------



## Rvp20

-_-


----------



## Eulonzo

FFS. fpalm


----------



## Amber B

HOW DO YOU WIN A MATCH THAT IS CALLED OFF? :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14

If your gonna turn heel Orton, this is your moment.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

oh shit


----------



## -XERO-

Sad day for the Dazzler.


----------



## Mikestarko

What the fuck was that? Ugh.


----------



## H

Hmmm, interesting. Six referees appear from outta nowhere?


----------



## kregnaz

Um... what the fuck is this?


----------



## rjsbx1

*Oh please, Daniel Bryan could've gone at least 12 more rounds.*


----------



## Londrick

Fuck that shit. They're doing too many injury angles.


----------



## Youngpudding

this is all apart of the weak link angle


----------



## Hawkke

Oh no,  I hope Bryan isn't hurt too bad!

Or it's a work, I don't see what the point of working it would be though.


----------



## AthenaMark

WTF is this GAY ASS SHIT? GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE. This Randy Orton garbage continuing....


----------



## NoyK

FUCK OFF WWE.
Just when the match was starting to pick up the pace, FUCK.


----------



## Sensesfail

so much for an Orton heel turn


----------



## Punkholic

Looks like Bryan is legit hurt.


----------



## Griselda

Amber B said:


> Orton.


I can never get enough of this gif.


----------



## y2j4lyf

He's gotta be actually hurt for them to do this..


----------



## CGS

DAT HEEL TURN 8*D


----------



## birthday_massacre

This better not mess up DBs push if Orton legit hurt him

It has to be a legit angle because you saw Orton talking to DB and he didnt hit his rope DDT move.


----------



## RyanPelley

This is very weird.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I know a lot of people are going to hate that ending, but I like it. It works well with Bryan's current angle.


----------



## demons1

Lol, way to deflate tonight's excitement with that bullshit finish


----------



## NearFall

No DQ? I thought it didn't end until a pin/submission?


----------



## TripleG

The WWE is handing out head injury angles more than Oprah hands out cars.


----------



## CM Danielson

I think he got a legit stinger after the missle dropkick from the top rope.


----------



## WWE

I think this is legit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Too many doctor appearances. Bring back chair shots to the head. Good days when no-one got hurt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Idk wtf just happened just now...


----------



## ugotrage

good man orton.


----------



## PunkShoot

its fucking legit


----------



## Amber B

I just don't know anymore.


----------



## ABrown

was waiting for a RKO OUTTA NOWHERE ON THE FLOOR!


----------



## kobra860

So this whole concussion policy is a kayfabe excuse for lazy booking?


----------



## Slider575

Orton hug turn


----------



## WrestlinFan

RANDY YOU BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF DB AND TURN HEEL NOW!!! RANDY RANDY 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

kobra860 said:


> No DQ my ass. WTF?


Better to do it than to have a guy die during a match. Regardless if this was fake.


----------



## El Capitano

I think he's actually injured


----------



## Lillyart_14

Or not Orton. What was all that about then?! Completely pointless...


----------



## Omega_VIK

Shit, Daniel Bryan legitimately pissed.


----------



## SpeedStick

Heel turn is coming


----------



## KO Bossy

Wow...what a shit finish. Crowd is now DEAD because of it.


----------



## chargebeam

Amber B said:


> HOW DO YOU WIN A MATCH THAT IS CALLED OFF? :lmao


Seriously!


----------



## Cyon

Good guy Randy Orton.


----------



## Luchini

Cycloneon said:


> I think this is legit
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's working! :vince5


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I think that there was a little bit of a botch in the match, and I think that Orton was apologizing for it after the match.


----------



## ACSplyt

This is 2011 all over again. CM GOAT vs. DEL TACO :heyman


----------



## Waffelz

So fucking stupid. Like, seriously? No heel turn either. :?


----------



## AmWolves10

What the fuck? Bryan definitely could have at least finished that match...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Oh bullshit. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Punkholic

No Orton heel turn?!


----------



## Clique

That finish was stupid as fuck.

Good match though.


----------



## Smoogle

He was really injured guys, he's a warrior he didn't want the match to stop


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## dan the marino

That was dumb.


----------



## oMonstro

Slider575 said:


> Orton hug turn


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is WWE kidding with that shit? This company. There goes any hope.


----------



## KuritaDavion

TripleG said:


> The WWE is handing out head injury angles more than Oprah hands out cars.


.....And you get a concussion!

.....And you get a concussion!

.....And you get a concussion!


----------



## llamadux

aw that was a cute ending.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL, the look DB's face hinting his own heel turn. Weird call, guess they'll finish it on SD like it should.


----------



## Hammertron

its still real to some of you dammit


----------



## Stone Hot

jesus christ come on wwe Orton needs to be heel


----------



## Jamazing

They're just getting ready for a story where the doctors go on strike.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That ending.....doesn't seem like a complete work


----------



## criipsii

so worked shoot?


----------



## Bullydully

So many damn problems with that finish...


----------



## Callisto

I just can't deal with this company.

I can't.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Please don't let DBry be legit injured.


----------



## Osize10

I mean....what in the actual fuck.


----------



## Punkholic

Wow, that's just bullshit.


----------



## Choke2Death

This was fucking stupid. Way too ruin a good show so far. fpalm


----------



## ~Humanity~

There's an over all story arch going on with the WWE and saftey.


----------



## Amber B

He got hurt during yesterday's match.


----------



## Black Jesus

Fucking WWE is so weak nowadays. One upon a time, if someone kayfabe got fucked up in a No-DQ match, there was nothing anyone could do about it. Remember Rock and Foley from Royal Rumble 1999?


----------



## connormurphy13

If Bryan's really hurt we're all fucked for the Summer!


----------



## Waffelz

I just don't fucking get it. Unbelievable.


----------



## TJC93

Yet they let HHH finish a match with a torn acl.


----------



## KingLobos

And people wonder why old school wrestling fans hate the current product


----------



## NoyK

At least tell me they're having a rematch


----------



## Eulonzo

How does anyone know if that was real or fake, though?


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> I just don't know anymore.


----------



## AmWolves10

So fucking annoying. Its no one's fault, I think Bryan was supposed to go over in that match. But they are probably going to work this into the storyline to have Orton turn heel.


----------



## themizsucks

If you look at when he hit his neck it looks bad.....I really think he fucked himself up


----------



## cindel25

Orton will never turn Heel...give up the dream!


----------



## 2K JAY

Ugh. You give the crowd a finish like THAT to a match like Bryan vs Orton?

fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

Looks like he's legit injured. Stop bitching for fuck sake.


----------



## joshL

Hey dumbasses stop crying over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I think Bryan was legit hurt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Disciple514

I could not tell if that ending was legit or not


----------



## VILLAIN

Fuck you guys, he hurt himself and they are protecting him.


----------



## Trifektah

I want to know who in the hell booked that.

Just what the fuck, what the fuck


----------



## Hawkke

That was entirely awkward, work, shoot or whatever.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Might as well change the thread title to Raw is I HAS HEAD INJURY.


----------



## ABrown

TehJerichoFan said:


> I just can't deal with this company.
> 
> I can't.


:lmao my weekly TehJerichoFan's gif fix


----------



## Punkholic

I REALLY, REALLY hope Bryan is not legit injured.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Dr.Boo said:


>


What do the five fingers say to the face? SLAP!


----------



## RyanPelley

> @HeelZiggler: lol nice injury pussy


.


----------



## Smoogle

you guys seriously didn't hear orton say "WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON" it was obviously a legit injury


----------



## Luchini

TehJerichoFan said:


>


:lmao Look hows she sliding back. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan

It would suck so hard if DB got injured right when his next big push was coming up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio

TehJerichoFan said:


> I just can't deal with this company.
> 
> I can't.


Dat gif :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13

God I can't believe they're gonna turn Bryan heel and Orton not?

You can tell Bryan kayfabe was frustrated


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Eulonzo said:


> How does anyone know if that was real or fake, though?


Exactly.. It seemed like they had to legit call off the match, especially when Orton went to shake his hand.. That suicide dive to the outside was vicious for Bryan.


----------



## Mr. I

joshL said:


> Hey dumbasses stop crying over Daniel Bryan.


Oh look another bloody gimmick poster.


----------



## Eulonzo

More.. injuries.. fpalm


----------



## almostfamous

Like A Boss said:


> Fucking WWE is so weak nowadays. One upon a time, if someone kayfabe got fucked up in a No-DQ match, there was nothing anyone could do about it. Remember Rock and Foley from Royal Rumble 1999?


:no::StephenA:StephenA


----------



## Osize10

RyanPelley said:


> .


Nice ring skills hack


----------



## Punkholic

That ending was really awkward, to be honest.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

that was dumb. i expected bryan to destroy the doctors

now more than ever its looking like bryans going to the dark side again. either that or he's getting huge sympathy and going after cena


----------



## vanboxmeer

Bryan gonna lose his way to a title shot where he'll lose.


----------



## Smoogle

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Exactly.. It seemed like they had to legit call off the match, especially when Orton went to shake his hand.. That suicide dive to the outside was vicious for Bryan.


that the fact in the middle of the match orton was confused and said "What the fuck is going on"


----------



## birthday_massacre

Like A Boss said:


> Fucking WWE is so weak nowadays. One upon a time, if someone kayfabe got fucked up in a No-DQ match, there was nothing anyone could do about it. Remember Rock and Foley from Royal Rumble 1999?


Plus DB worked an indy match with a dislocated retina, but the WWE now when someone is legit hurt does not take any chances.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Holy fuck, on the WWE App it's showing Bryan attacking Orton!


----------



## Black Jesus

almostfamous said:


> :no::StephenA:StephenA


Typical response.


----------



## H

TJC93 said:


> Yet they let HHH finish a match with a torn acl.


This isn't 2001. Or 2007 for that matter. 

Also, we don't know if that was real or not.


----------



## Daiko

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Holy fuck, on the WWE App it's showing Bryan attacking Orton!


What?


----------



## LigerJ81




----------



## Falkono

Doesn't look injured to me. The way he walked off suggests it was planned. Looks as though he is going the full paranoid gimmick.


----------



## Amber B

KuritaDavion said:


> .....And you get a concussion!
> 
> .....And you get a concussion!
> 
> .....And you get a concussion!


----------



## TripleG

WWE is Anti-Bullying. Yet Sheamus is one of their top faces. K.


----------



## Punkholic

Hopefully this won't lead to a Bryan heel turn.


----------



## joshL

O great another dumbass bullying ad. Fuck these kids.


----------



## 2K JAY

Its a fucking WORK. fpalm

Jesus.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Smoogle said:


> you guys seriously didn't hear orton say "WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON" it was obviously a legit injury


Noticed this, Bryan looked pretty out of it. Hope this isn't serious/real.


----------



## chargebeam

"My boy" Sean Diddy Combs?


----------



## y2j4lyf

BE A STAR kids! Just like Sheamus! AND DIDDY? God dammit :side:


----------



## backpackstunner

It be funny if they had a skit with Sheamus bullying the kids


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Sean Combs plugging Be A Star. Seems legit.


----------



## Rvp20

Look like :bryan wanted to continue and the doctors said No !


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Can't stop won't stop!


----------



## Stad

BRYAN ATTACKING ORTON ON THE APP.


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh my god. Online bullying? Block and proceed you morons.


----------



## Bluewolf

at this rate of injuries fucking JTG has a chance of a title shot.

:vince4


----------



## Sensesfail

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Holy fuck, on the WWE App it's showing Bryan attacking Orton!


wait what?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

This diddy bully ad :lmao

Biggest bully that had a band walk all over NY


----------



## Mainboy

Fucking Sky sports


----------



## kregnaz

joshL said:


> Hey dumbasses stop crying over Daniel Bryan.


Just leave, we have enough gimmick trolls already on here fpalm


----------



## Ray

What better way to promote anti-bullying then to have a rapper portray it.


----------



## Ether

BULLYING


----------



## connormurphy13

Imagine if at the end of that ad, Sheamus brogue kicked Diddy?


----------



## Mister Hands

No idea if it's a work or not, obv, but Bryan did stay in the same position for a weird amount of time after the dropkick.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

That shit was a work


----------



## Black Jesus

TripleG said:


> WWE is Anti-Bullying. Yet Sheamus is one of their top faces. K.


:vince5


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Can't stop won't stop!


----------



## TripleG

So who is this Bert Rio you fought for Al?


----------



## y2j4lyf

Stad said:


> BRYAN ATTACKING ORTON ON THE APP.


:dazzler WAT


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

The man who had a club shot up is telling kids to be a star?

Okay...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuck this shit! If DB is legit hurt, I'm seriously not sure I will be watching s long as he is off TV. I'll be honest and say he is basically the only reason I watch anymore. I mean I like Punk and the Shield,but it is DB that actually makes me care enough to tune in and it is DB I look forward to when I watch. I hope he is okay, if he isn't...fuck.


----------



## Punkholic

Sheamus talking about bullying would be the most ironic thing ever.


----------



## TJC93

Want Bryan to turn into Attitude Era Kurt Angle


----------



## Lydeck

You have to be dumb as fuck to believe he's actually injured lol. Like little kids watching wrestling.


----------



## ABrown

Ether said:


> BULLYING


----------



## H

"What's up, it's ya boi Sean Diddy Combs"

Actually, no, you're not my boy. Maybe in 1998 you were, but not in 2013.


----------



## Trifektah

If that Orton/Bryan match was a work then the WWE just buried their fucking chances of ever drawing money with a NODQ match again.

Fucking morons


----------



## TheAbsentOne

It worries me that kids that young are on the internet.. And that someone like Diddy is the spokesman for an anti bullying campaign.


----------



## Daiko

AJ :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

AJ LEE!!! Dat ass!


----------



## HHHGame78

DB really hurt himself on the missile dropkick. GO back and watch if you have a DVR. Ref tosses the "X" after DB was down for a while and they talked. Legit.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Dance time


----------



## Alim

Bathroom break


----------



## connormurphy13

Shut up people who think Orton's attacking Bryan on the APP


----------



## Luchini

Big E's walk.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Eulonzo said:


> How does anyone know if that was real or fake, though?


Because when DB went to get back in the ring and you could see the ref and Orton talking to DB, Orton didnt hit his rope DDT, which would have made the stinger worse.

I though they were going to finish the match with that role up. it seems like they didnt know what to do and just ended the match

You could even hear someone swear, if it was fake, they would not have


----------



## CGS

No ziggs?


----------



## -XERO-

*SKIIIIIIIIIIP IT! SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP IT!*


----------



## Arrogant Mog

lmfao at big e coming out to this music


----------



## y2j4lyf

AJ


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mister Hands said:


> No idea if it's a work or not, obv, but Bryan did stay in the same position for a weird amount of time after the dropkick.


Seemed like for a min. like they were doing the rest break they do when they're on commercial.


----------



## chargebeam

That acting.


----------



## Dr.Boo

It's your boy P Diddy...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"YOU TAPPED OUT" ((Big boobs)


----------



## AmWolves10

It just doesn't make sense for it to be a work. If it was kayfabe they shouldn't have had Orton go up to him and hug him, they hate each other on screen. Woulda been a good opportunity for a punt.


----------



## CM Danielson

No I think he got a real stinger when he landed after the missile dropkick, although hitting the wall as hard as he did didn't help matters I'm sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Haha, fuck off Kaitlyn with those big arms and ugly ass face. Get lost.


----------



## Amber B

The OG bitch of the short bus.


----------



## Punkholic

Fresh Dougie said:


> The man who had a club shot up is telling kids to be a star?
> 
> Okay...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, Sheamus, who's basically the biggest bully in WWE is telling kids to be a star, so...


----------



## Cyon

Layla wasted no time to grab some vulnerable Kaitlyn flesh.


----------



## legendfan97

You crying? There's no crying in wrestling!


----------



## Griselda

Why should anyone be sorry for Kaitlyn? She fucked up...


----------



## Choke2Death

Still annoyed about Bryan/Orton. If it was legit, at least gives us a closure now. If it was fake, then fuck you WWE!


----------



## SPCDRI

"Did somebody say light it up?"-RVD


----------



## Callisto

I like how they edited out the "you tapped out" chants. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

Ommfg!!!! How can this little floozy parade around the ring when her man is at home with a broken skull :'( 

How could you AJ....


----------



## Lok

oh this chick


----------



## ugotrage

Crazy Bitch


----------



## Marv95

Calling off a *nodq* match when the guy is more likely gonna be okay afterwards. And people still argue that this "company" hasn't lost its edge.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Luchini

DAT FAKE CRYING.


----------



## NoyK

That title looks fucking huge on AJ


----------



## cindel25

Katilyn got some Botox to her face? Her lips didn't move at all lol


----------



## Waffelz

So, AJ stays heel? Eh. Bleh.


----------



## VILLAIN

I wish AJ was crazy irl, id love to fuck her hard aha


----------



## Amber B

BOOTY.


----------



## KingLobos

Can all of you idiots STFU about Bryan being legit injured. He isn't, and it was a stupid way to end the match and absolutely representative of the current crap product. Unbelievable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I would fuck the hell out of AJ.


----------



## Eulonzo

Like A Boss said:


> Fucking WWE is so weak nowadays. One upon a time, if someone kayfabe got fucked up in a No-DQ match, there was nothing anyone could do about it. Remember Rock and Foley from Royal Rumble 1999?


But this isn't 1999. It's 2013, where they have no choice but to take care of these wrestlers and be protective. If you want more guys like Edge who retire in their prime due to injuries like this, or if you want more guys like Benoit who get fucked up and die due to it, by all means, don't help and protect these guys.


----------



## Bryan D.

A diva getting a promo?

:HHH2


----------



## chargebeam

Dayum AJ. Mmm.


----------



## El Capitano

Fuck sake why is there no Ziggler tonight? Could have at least let him cut a promo


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Punkholic

AJ :yum:


----------



## TripleG

I can't hear a word AJ is saying. I am just focused on the lower half of her body. 

Just...damn!


----------



## Mikestarko

Wow AJ has drastically improved on the mic.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Lydeck said:


> You have to be dumb as fuck to believe he's actually injured lol. Like little kids watching wrestling.


:clap


----------



## PunkShoot

PAIGE TIME?!


----------



## WWE

Cue kharma... Please? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Playin' some Buckcherry right now!


----------



## Sensesfail

bring back Beth Phoenix now?


----------



## joshL

She knows how to exactly what she wants? How sucking dick?


----------



## Ray

KHARMA :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

inb4kharma


----------



## Buckley

AJ on the mic is insufferable.


----------



## Amber B

Cue Stephanie or a Bella Twin.


----------



## CGS

I'd mark for Kharma right about now


----------



## ACSplyt

Inp4 Paige debuts


----------



## Awesome22

Can't stand AJ Lee at all.


----------



## Lok

Where is Kharma?


----------



## Mainboy

That ass :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I would fuck the hell out of AJ.


Seconded.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Kharma? :vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion

An example to women everywhere?

If you lie, scheme, and fuck your way to the top, you too can get what you want.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Damn AJ :yum:


STEPH :mark:


----------



## NoyK

PAIGE?!


----------



## Luchini

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> I wish AJ was crazy irl,* id love to fuck her hard aha*


Like we'd have a chance.:lol


----------



## -XERO-

OH SHIT!


----------



## Daiko

Steph? :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Stephanie :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

So, no Ziggler tonight?


----------



## H

WHOA

Steph and AJ in ring together. SAY WHAT


----------



## Cyon

Stephanie?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

It's really quite amazing how intrigued I am with a divas angle...


----------



## TripleG

Hear that. AJ is daring women to cum.


----------



## ugotrage

STEPHANIE!


----------



## LigerJ81

Stephanie About To Bury A Bitch


----------



## Coach

Sheeeeet soooonnn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Yup.


----------



## Griselda

Holy shit, Steph!


----------



## Aficionado

Lol...Meh.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

The Milf is back


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh no... not Stephanie McManly


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod

Cue Great Kahli


----------



## Arrogant Mog

OH SHIT STEPH :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Steph, God help us. :lol


----------



## WWE

Oh shi0t

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Punkholic said:


> Sheamus talking about bullying would be the most ironic thing ever.


Yoshi Tatsu would hand him his ass.


----------



## Lillyart_14

AJ. I would. 

Edit: Stephanie lol. Yeah she's the stronger woman AJ.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

What kind of theme is that?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

ah yeah the hottest milf!


----------



## legendfan97

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Wow. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh hey look, it's Stephanie McMAN. Gross.


----------



## Sensesfail

Steph?!!!!!


----------



## ABrown

fuck Steph's new music. As usual the fed fixing what aint broke


----------



## AmWolves10

Sigh, Stephanie taking after her husband and using hot young talent to get herself over.


----------



## Ray

Jesus christ fpalm


----------



## Waffelz

Steph for the Divas title :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

Lawlz if Steph buries The Divas champ


----------



## Buckley

Why did she ever change her theme...


----------



## Hawkke

Not exactly whom I expected, but always good to see Steph!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Punkholic said:


> Hopefully this won't lead to a Bryan heel turn.


Might makes right. Right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN

AJ vs Stephanie in her AE Prime LOL


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Did Steph's boobs get bigger?


----------



## chargebeam

Crappy music. Really.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

would have fainted for kharma


----------



## Dr.Boo

is that song?


----------



## ACSplyt

Stephanie McMahon about to bury the divas division. :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Stephanie McMayne? did not expect


----------



## Lok

Not a fan of this theme song. :lol


----------



## CGS

DA BOSS 

:datass


----------



## Evolution

STEPH :mark:


----------



## Evilerk

that's right AJ you can have whatever you want..if by that you mean my penis


----------



## y2j4lyf

Oh no :bryan2


----------



## El Capitano

Steph!!!!! Aj Steph feud :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

so hot Stephanie


----------



## Jigsaw83

I'd mark the fuck out if it were Paige, but I'm not getting hopes up. Oh look its Stephanie as I type this lol. Cool!


----------



## Clique

:lol Steph's theme song


----------



## connormurphy13

Steph about to take a page out of her hubby's book :buried


----------



## Luchini

OH SHIT! Steph learned how to bury from her husband!


----------



## joshL

What's funny is all the red reps I'm getting because I just don't like DB. You guys sure are defensive of the little guy aren't ya?


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> BOOTY.


NASTY.


----------



## CoverD

Two women that can't act...in the same ring together.

What could go wrong?!?


----------



## Slider575

Stephanie back in the ring again :mark:


----------



## Coach

HHH Get me the shovel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

Stephanie is fucking gigantic. Fuck! 

She make snu snu!


----------



## Evolution

Steph's theme song makes my dick quiver.

Not sure if it's in a good way or not, but I'll allow it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

KingLobos said:


> Can all of you idiots STFU about Bryan being legit injured. He isn't, and it was a stupid way to end the match and absolutely representative of the current crap product. Unbelievable.


He hurt his shoulder last night and reinjuried it again. ITs not a work. They would not end a match like taht.


----------



## Aficionado

Oh, the irony, Steph.


----------



## Punkholic

Steph?! Definitely wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

no it wasn't


----------



## virus21

Awesome22 said:


> Can't stand AJ Lee at all.


Good to know Im not alone


----------



## Hawkke

Yeah AJ Be a Star! :lol


----------



## Mister Hands

Steph is like Leah Remini at her most annoying in King of Queens.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Will Stephanie call Triple H, Paul and showcase that oscar winning acting.


----------



## Awesome22

Fuck this segment. Fuck this company.


----------



## NoyK

Shit's bout to go down :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

:HHH2 :buried :HHH


----------



## Eulonzo

This is amazing. :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

That suit is not very flattering for Steph.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Oh hey look, it's Stephanie McMAN. Gross.


:cena5


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Oh please, Steph do you remember the old days with HHH?


----------



## RyanPelley

joshL said:


> What's funny is all the red reps I'm getting because I just don't like DB. You guys sure are defensive of the little guy aren't ya?


I think its red reps because you're posting stupid shit for the sake of getting attention.


----------



## Amber B

For real, Stephanie. :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

OMG this is absolutely pathetic. Unbelievable how far the WWE has fallen. 

Stephanie McMahon talking about stereotypes and being a bitch? Hilarious. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Sensesfail

damn AJ got some comebacks


----------



## H

Damn AJ with that burn on Steph.


----------



## Cyon

OH SNAP


----------



## Bubba Chuck

OH NO SHE DIDN'T!!!! lol


----------



## Daiko

OH SHIT :lol


----------



## chargebeam

What is AJ doing? The hell.


----------



## Lok

Oh snap! :lol


----------



## PunkShoot

AJ lee had a interview a year ago, said that her dream is being in the ring with stephanie, and have a match.


----------



## BKsaaki

joshL said:


> What's funny is all the red reps I'm getting because I just don't like DB. You guys sure are defensive of the little guy aren't ya?


You're getting negged becuse YOU ARE ANNOYING


----------



## kobra860

TehJerichoFan said:


> I just can't deal with this company.
> 
> I can't.


:lol Grabbing the chair with one hand gets me everytime.

Edit: A PC speech? Really?


----------



## ACSplyt

There's only ONE dominant female in the WWE and that's Stephanie McMahon, AJ.


----------



## Bryan D.

:lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LOL


----------



## Rvp20

AJ PIPE BOMB


----------



## Evilerk

AJ :ryback


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Steph and AJ feud???


----------



## Slider575

Oh snap Aj with them insults


----------



## staceyrj13

LMAO


----------



## cindel25

Really Stephanie? Stop it girl!


----------



## NearFall

DAYUMN


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

am I the only one who noticed she said can of worms

*can of worms*

who says that shit lmfao


----------



## PhilThePain

No, you're a McWOMAN!


----------



## AmWolves10

Sigh... Stephanie putting herself over the top diva in the division for no reason. Fucking bullshit. I don't give a shit.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

This coming from Stephanie!?!


----------



## Awesome22

KingLobos said:


> OMG this is absolutely pathetic. Unbelievable how far the WWE has fallen.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon talking about stereotypes and being a bitch? Hilarious. Absolutely hilarious.


Agree. This is just terrible.


----------



## DerpCena

AJ looks like shes a 13 year old next to Steph


----------



## PacoAwesome

KISS! KISS! KISS!


----------



## zxLegionxz

LOL we want puppies chants


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SHE'S A MCMAHON, DAMMIT :vince5


----------



## Eulonzo

OH SHIT. THIS IS FUCKING GOLD.


----------



## Lillyart_14

wrestle_champion said:


> Brave. You're very brave saying that in these parts.





Jigsaw83 said:


> I'd mark the fuck out if it were Paige, but I'm not getting hopes up. Oh look its Stephanie as I type this lol. Cool!


Oh yeah. I was really hoping it was Paige too.


----------



## Punkholic

Steph sure know how to B A Star! I'm a proud father! :vince3


----------



## Trifektah

Fuck off Stephanie


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Mister Hands said:


> Steph is like Leah Remini at her most annoying in King of Queens.


Yup, both even have the same voice, bitch personality and jugs


----------



## PunkShoot

diva division has the BEST storyline going right now


----------



## HHHGame78

Yeah like Steph was never a bitch when she was champion. :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf

:mark:


----------



## #Mark

I miss attitude era Stephanie..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad

:lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

Oh she went there


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

This segment is fucking horrific.


----------



## TripleG

Can Stephanie really pass character judgment on people. Didn't she abuse her power and act like a bitch to everyone while she was champion.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

I guess we learned where H.H.H. learned to bury people...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ajs promos have really improved

AJ should just say FIRE ME and ill go to TNA

So now a FACE needs back up from her friends to confront ONE HEEL


----------



## Daiko

AJ :mark::mark:


----------



## Black Jesus

Stephanie is not a Mcmahon.

SHES A Levesque

:vince2


----------



## Bullydully

AJ sounds so forced. Stephanie's much better on the mic than her.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Stephanie borrowing HHH's shovel


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Steph is totally bullying AJ lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Stephanie's voice reminds me of this.


----------



## Slider575

Stephanie towers over Aj, damn and LOL fancy pantsuit


----------



## NoyK

Steph looks better than AJ, IMO. Come at me.


----------



## Cyon

Stephanie going hardcore :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

Triple H vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship and Stephanie McMahon vs. AJ Lee for the Divas Championship at MITB. Time to bring back to the McMahon-Helmsley Regime.


----------



## Asenath

I'm enjoying this segment so hard.


----------



## Sensesfail

here comes Kaitlyn


----------



## Callisto

Stephanie shuttin' that shit down. :lol


----------



## Ray

That anti-bullying :lol


----------



## Amber B

Oh fuck. This music.


----------



## Luchini

DAT Nintendo music.


----------



## ABrown

someone's phone is ringing


----------



## DerpCena

Gameboy ?


----------



## genocide_cutter

Stephanie McMahon>AJ


----------



## Dr.Boo

That fucking music...


----------



## Eulonzo

EKTJGNKSJETGNSKG

I'M DYING :MARK:


----------



## Punkholic

OH SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

Wish you were here:


----------



## WWE

I honestly don't even know which divas are coming out.. Whoever chose the theme songs for the divas.. Leave. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:datass Naomi in dat red dress


----------



## Bryan D.

WWE building up a divas feud. Awesome shit. :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Like any of them would bother AJ in the slightest


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Fucking Naomi!

:datass


----------



## RyanPelley

The fuck is going on in the last 15 minutes!?!?


----------



## y2j4lyf

:roode Poor AJ


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

All aboard the HOOOOOOOOO train!


----------



## chargebeam

Why can't the women have better theme songs? Paige's song is the best right now.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Divas gettin time :mark:


----------



## Daiko

Face Divas Unite!


----------



## SubZero3:16

NAOMI!!!!! :mark: :mark: :faint:


----------



## Mikestarko

If I was AJ I would tell Stephanie to go fuck herself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yeah, fuck off big arms.


----------



## Jotunheim

kaitlyn....dem legs, I wanna do her so hard


----------



## WrestlinFan

So uh shouldn't they be having this talk with every heel. BTW AJ won clean, why should she be bullied lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LVblizzard

I love how the divas division is starting to become more than a piss break!


----------



## LigerJ81

Damn Steph


----------



## PunkShoot

GOAT segment


----------



## KuritaDavion

So this is a divas storyline.

Steph being the biggest bitch of them all.


----------



## X-Train

Dont be a bully....just threaten to fire your staff


----------



## NathWFC

This Diva's segment has already gone on far too long. After the first 0.2 seconds it'd run its course.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Wow the Divas are getting some good air time lately, I like it!


----------



## H

What is that music? Is that Kaitlyn's theme? God almighty.

You tapped out.

"You played me like a puppet"? Okay.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The handful of Divas are pouring out of the locker room!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

I fucking hate it when AJ tilts her head.


----------



## Coach

Trifektah said:


> Wish you were here:


Sniff sniff

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

Steph laying down the law


----------



## NoyK

Stephanie going HAM :mark:


----------



## Cyon

Damn Stephanie the alpha bitch.


----------



## Stad

YOU TAPPED OUT :lmao


----------



## Brye

:lmao:lmao:lmao Stephanie


----------



## Sensesfail

Steph in Mega-Bitch Mode tonight


----------



## ACSplyt

You tapped out chants. :lmao


----------



## Lok

Steph laying down the law.


----------



## AmWolves10

Stephanie randomly burying the divas division.. fucking pathetic.


----------



## Baldwin.

The way Steph holds the microphone like an old lady about to kick the shit out of a 5 year old is so fucking annoying.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

DOUBLE BURIAL ROLL!


----------



## Clique

I can't with Stephanie :lmao

Whispering into the mic


----------



## Rvp20

And just like that divas burried


----------



## Black Jesus

Do...not...give....Kaitlyn...a....mic...


----------



## Shepard

idk why but YOU TAPPED OUT caught me out there. legit laughed


----------



## Bullydully

Kaitlyn is just... awful.


----------



## Awesome22

What is this god damn it...


----------



## Londrick

You tapped out chants :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd

argh


----------



## Waffelz

AJ laughing at her


----------



## Y2JFAN811

First divas segment I've watch in forever


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

What a fucking crybaby; I'm supposed to side with her?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Kaitlyn:


----------



## Evilerk

that's right Steph it's all about you

come now girls kiss and make up


----------



## Griselda

Kaitlyn is such an awful fucking actress.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I adore the you tapped out chants


----------



## y2j4lyf

Steph is in full on bitch mode. 
You tapped out chants :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Stephanie is like


----------



## chargebeam

Wow, Kaitlyn sucks on the mic.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

This shit is horrible. :lol


----------



## El Capitano

You Tapped out! You tapped out!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

You tapped out! :mark:

lol at her awkward acting


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Steph picking up tips from HHH on how to swing dat Shovel :lol


----------



## VILLAIN

BIG E is like what the fk doido


----------



## ABrown

all this bad acting


----------



## TripleG

This is Stephanie.


----------



## LigerJ81

Nip Slips :yum:


----------



## connormurphy13

Kaitlyn's tit falling out?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao No one likes Kaitlyn. She sucks and is horrible on the mic. I laugh at her horribleness (if that is a word).


----------



## RyanPelley

Lmao Big E is awesome.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Steph McMayne layin down the law

KAITLYN TITTY BOUTTA POP OUT


----------



## birthday_massacre

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Steph is totally bullying AJ lol


Yeah and she was just speaking at be a star not too long ago ha


----------



## PunkShoot

NIP SLIP WHO SAW DAT!


----------



## Aficionado

I really can't wait for the NXT Divas to invade this tired division. I cannot get behind Kaitlyn.


----------



## Daiko

Big E :lol


----------



## Mister Hands

Del Rio to run out and kick the butterfly belt again, just to seal that spiteful heel turn.


----------



## virus21

Dr.Boo said:


> Kaitlyn:


Oh Hi AJ


----------



## Stad

TIT WAS HANGING OUT


----------



## Lillyart_14

KAITLYN nipple slip! Got my wank material for tonight


----------



## Dubbletrousers

OKAY THERE WAS DEFINATELY A NIP SLIP


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Did I just see a nip slip? :bosh2


----------



## Jotunheim

I SAW A NIPPLE!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

Big E :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

lol Big E is awesome


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Steph just casually threatening her staff. Heel AND face!


----------



## Luchini

Diva's overact. Shesh.


----------



## Shaddw

Big E :lmao


----------



## Lok

Big E walks funny.... :lol


----------



## Black Jesus

My ***** Big E laying down the LAW


----------



## Awesome22

Amber B said:


> Stephanie is like


:lmao


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Very good raw tonight like


----------



## JamesCurtis24

So what the fuck was the point of Stephanie? 

Does anybody else think that Kaitlyn looks like she used to be fat?

Holy fuck Layla looks hot.

Tits McGee!

Ass McGee!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

NIP SLIPPPPPP


----------



## Punkholic

STEPH ACTING LIKE THE BOSS!


----------



## Jigsaw83

Big E! :clap:lmao


----------



## Waffelz

BOOBIES


----------



## Stormbringer

TITTY TITTY TITTY!


----------



## Slider575

LOL Big E just taking Aj away, no big deal


----------



## vanboxmeer

Horridous, business-exposingly bad segment.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

lmao i love big e, hes so jokes


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Steph and AJ are too awesome.


----------



## H

Kaitlyn nearly fell out of that shirt. 

US title rematch? But Kane lost last night. Oh well.

Edit: Countout, so they probably want to put the final coffin in that feud.


----------



## Callisto

THERE'S NO CRYING IN WRESTLING KAITLYN


----------



## Ray

Oh fuck off. Because the first two weren't enough.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well that was a segment.

:lmao Kane vs. Ambrose again? Really?


----------



## -XERO-

:lmao @ him walking past the divas


----------



## y2j4lyf

Big Booty Ho cleaning house


----------



## SovereignVA

What was the point of all the divas coming out if they weren't going to beat the shit out of AJ?


----------



## birthday_massacre

LigerJ81 said:


> Nip Slips :yum:


SCREEN GRAB please


And why does Kane get a rematch, he lost clean


----------



## NoyK

This match again? Come on...


----------



## Coach

Is there a nip slip cap?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I drink and I know things

Kaitlyn is appealingly beefy


----------



## Dr.Boo

virus21 said:


> Oh Hi AJ


You all betrayed me!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kane vs. Ambrose again????

HOLY FUCK, fpalm


----------



## legendfan97

Amber B said:


> Stephanie is like


LMAO


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Amber B said:


> Stephanie is like


OH MY GOD

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

Nip slip + good promo and mic work.

MY GOD best diva segment in awhile


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

What a stupid fucking promo.

AJ completely outplayed Kaitlyn and beat her clean and she's the bad guy?


What?

What!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Pay to watch title match - watch rematch for free the next night.
Dat WWE logic.


----------



## Trifektah

Kane: "I also want the WWE Title" *wrestles for US Title*


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Divas getting substansial air time on raw


----------



## ABrown

Amber B said:


> Stephanie is like


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

Why has this lasted so long? I don't remember WWE shows being this slow.

Is it always like this?


----------



## CGS

Ambrose vs Lame for the US title? I feel like I've seen this match before


----------



## Headliner

Yes because Kane/Ambrose was such a classic the first two times lets do it a 3rd.


----------



## chargebeam

Can't stand Kaitlyn's face. 

And her acting.


----------



## ~Humanity~

AJ is freaking talented, she can play that psycho character so well!


----------



## Bryan D.

So you guys complain about the divas division being shit and when WWE builds up a feud, you still complain? I'll never understand you.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Lmao, WWE redoing the Kane vs Ambrose match to pretty much apologize for last night.


----------



## Punkholic

BIG E :lmao


----------



## the fox

people pitching about no divas division and no divas storylines anymore and when they are actually trying something you all shitting on it?
i don't get it!


----------



## Joseph92

Kaitlyn needs to take some acting classes!!


----------



## connormurphy13

The Lone Ranger and Tonto sounding like they're joining the Shield

"We ride for justice"


----------



## Luchini

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So what the fuck was the point of Stephanie?
> 
> Does anybody else think that Kaitlyn looks like she used to be fat?
> 
> Holy fuck Layla looks hot.
> 
> Tits McGee!
> 
> *Ass McGee!*


----------



## Stall_19

I like this AJ/Big E partnership. He could be her Diesel.


----------



## SpeedStick

Wardrobe Malfunction


----------



## sm0ked0gg

way late on that cut out


----------



## TN Punk

Stephanie was excellent in that segment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2JFAN811

chargebeam said:


> Can't stand Kaitlyn's face.
> 
> And her acting.


She has a nice tit though


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

LVblizzard said:


> I love how the divas division is starting to become *more than a piss break*!


A shit break? :troll


----------



## PunkShoot

I loved that segment and I love that divas getting some time.

Its time to debut paige


----------



## Amber B

But I don't want Kane vs Ambrose. Like at all. But since the match will be slow, it'll give me time to question why I'd bang Ambrose.


----------



## Shadowcran

SovereignVA said:


> What was the point of all the divas coming out if they weren't going to beat the shit out of AJ?


So Stephanie could look like queen bitch of cunt mountain...


----------



## Buckley

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lmao, WWE redoing the Kane vs Ambrose match to pretty much apologize for last night.


Or because of Kane's rematch clause?


----------



## Evolution

Does nobody forget the segments where Kaitlyn vilified and bullied AJ relentlessly for weeks on end about being crazy and a pain in the ass? Not to mention her being completely full of herself over the secret admirer etc. acting like a complete bitch and being obnoxious?

Yet after a defeat at the PPV it changed to Kaitlyn being the poor hard done by one.

fpalm


----------



## Daiko

AJ outpops Kaitlyn
Kaityln pops out against AJ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

chargebeam said:


> Can't stand Kaitlyn's face.
> 
> And her acting.


Agreed, pair AJ with Paige plz.


----------



## KuritaDavion

So why did the other six women come out?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Kaitlyn's mic skills made me feel ill.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Bryan D. said:


> So you guys complain about the divas division being shit and when WWE builds up a feud, you still complain? I'll never understand you.



This :genius


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Does anybody understand why Stephanie came out there.... she told off AJ and Kaitlyn, but it didn't seem to have a point....


----------



## Punkholic

Ambrose vs Kane...again?!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Headliner said:


> Yes because Kane/Ambrose was such a classic the first two times lets do it a 3rd.


Feud of the Year!


----------



## andromeda_1979

Pretty good raw.....surprisingly good actually


----------



## Bryan D.

msi360-20 said:


> Pay to watch title match - watch rematch for free the next night.
> Dat WWE logic.


Oh, you paid to see Kane vs Ambrose?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Trifektah said:


> Kane: "I also want the WWE Title" *wrestles for US Title*


The WWE bookers cant even keep contiunity from segment to segment for the same show ha


----------



## Black Jesus

the fox said:


> people pitching about no divas division and no divas storylines anymore and when they are actually trying something you all shitting on it?
> i don't get it!


Because it is fucking terrible.


----------



## Clique

Nip slip for Kaitlyn.

But damn, Stephanie is told them all she is that bitch.


----------



## Hawkke

Bryan D. said:


> So you guys complain about the divas division being shit and when WWE builds up a feud, you still complain? I'll never understand you.


You got that right, I am happy to see something going on with them finally, just wish there was more of them around, so few left anymore to keep the momentum going.


----------



## ACSplyt

Paige and AJ Lee can recreate that Trish-Mickie magic. :vince2


----------



## Awesome22

Amber B said:


> Stephanie is like


I need the VIDEO! PLEASE! This is hilarious! :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche

TripleG said:


> This is Stephanie.


:lmao


----------



## Aficionado

Ambrose sure is a fighting Champion! What's this like his 6th defense already?


----------



## Kratosx23

God, Ambrose vs Kane again.

This would've been a much better use of Christian. Kane can't work with Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The AJ/Stephanie segment was actually pretty good. Went downhill when Kaitlyn's 1991 Gameboy theme came on, though.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

Kaitlyn's titty almost flopping out made that little catfight worth it.


----------



## Punkholic

AJ needs to be paired up with Paige.


----------



## the fox

btw it seems the one whor are complaining the most here are with TNA signatures
strange!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

The pop from the crowd after the nip slip was golden


----------



## TJC93

Hoping to hear this live tonight!


----------



## checkcola

Diva title suddenly feels a little more important because they trust AJ Lee on the mic


----------



## H

Y2JFAN811 said:


> She has a nice tit though


Just one? I think she has two. unk2


----------



## Trifektah

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Does anybody understand why Stephanie came out there.... she told off AJ and Kaitlyn, but it didn't seem to have a point....


To feed her Ego


----------



## Shadowcran

msi360-20 said:


> A shit break? :troll


lol. yeah, they are dragging the Divas out longer so you may have time to push a few out.


----------



## chargebeam

Daiko said:


> AJ outpops Kaitlyn
> Kaityln pops out against AJ.


----------



## KuritaDavion

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Does anybody understand why Stephanie came out there.... she told off AJ and Kaitlyn, but it didn't seem to have a point....


HHH made a bet with her that she couldn't bury the entire division in one segment.

Looks like he'll have to pay up.


----------



## Bullydully

Bryan D. said:


> So you guys complain about the divas division being shit and when WWE builds up a feud, you still complain? I'll never understand you.


No one was complaining until Kaitlyn started talking.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bryan D. said:


> Oh, you paid to see Kane vs Ambrose?


Certainly not!!! :troll
The power of streams
But many did.


----------



## virus21

ACSplyt said:


> Paige and AJ Lee can recreate that Trish-Mickie magic. :vince2


Yeah, no


----------



## Hawkke

Like A Boss said:


> Because it is fucking terrible.


And explain to us exactly what you would do in its place for the time being?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Why is there a US title rematch? Usely its the former champion who gets a rematch not a contender.

Why do I try to understand this company? fpalm


----------



## Cyon

KuritaDavion said:


> So why did the other six women come out?


Dat precious TV time.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Kane my all time favorite, Dean Ambrose, in my top 5, and I don't even want to see this match!


----------



## KingLobos

Boring match INCOMING!


----------



## AthenaMark

So Stephanie is the heel to Cripple H's story, trys to bully AJ but gets shitted on and saved by Kaitlyn's music...I'm sick of her man voice and seeing her FLAT ass. Go away, Stephanie. FOR GOOD, you worthless bitch.


----------



## ugotrage

NIP SLIP FROM BIG E!!!!! :StephenA


----------



## HHHGame78

Nope. No slip, just bunch of cleavage. DVR slow mo. :troll


----------



## Point9Seconds

Lets go Kane!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Love SD's new theme. If they'd just cut out the shitty rap portion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

"The Most Socially active show" 

Yeah, too bad that doesn't count for anything....at all. 


SHIELD TIME!!! BRING ON AMBROSE!


----------



## NoyK

When Paige. When


----------



## Sensesfail

AMBROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

the fox said:


> people pitching about no divas division and no divas storylines anymore and when they are actually trying something you all shitting on it?
> i don't get it!


This. The Divas Division is awesome right now IMO.


----------



## ACSplyt

SIERRA, HOTEL, INDIA, ECHO, LIMA, DELTA. SHIELD! :ambrose


----------



## Paul Rudd

I like Ambrose and I like Kane, but I don't like Ambrose vs Kane.


----------



## Trifektah

Did You Know?
Our facts are retarded


----------



## Daiko

RAWMatch-a-mania


----------



## Geeee

"younatted staaytz chempionshaaaap!"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This match blew chunks the first 50 times we saw it!


----------



## virus21

HHHGame78 said:


> Nope. No slip, just bunch of cleavage. DVR slow mo. :troll


I demand gifs now!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic

Ambrose will most likely retain.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I love how the SHIELD separate at their entrance, makes Ambrose look so much more bad ass, like not a cowardly heel who needs backup to win.


----------



## Lok

:lol all the thumbs down.


----------



## Waffelz

I miss Shield's promos


----------



## Amber B

Just give me Ambrose snorting coke off strippers and being accompanied by trash boxes. It's why I'm infatuated with him so.


----------



## Hawkke

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why is there a US title rematch? Usely its the former champion who gets a rematch not a contender.
> 
> Why do I try to understand this company? fpalm


I would guess it probably has something to do with the bit with HHH telling Vicki to reign in the Sheild's shenanigans.


----------



## Point9Seconds

Ambrose is such a shit.


----------



## checkcola

Lets hope these two can top their stinker from last night


----------



## dan the marino

Eulonzo said:


> This. The Divas Division is awesome right now IMO.


How so? AJ's pretty awesome but that's more or less all they have going for them at the moment.

It's infinitely better than it was 6 months ago, but that isn't say much.


----------



## CM Danielson

I hope they let Dean Talk after he wins, they should start building him up now for when he breaks away from The Shield and goes solo soon.


----------



## Eulonzo

Gosh I love The Shield's theme.


----------



## cavs25

Umm why does Kane get a rematch?


----------



## chargebeam

NoyK said:


> When Paige. When


I say not before next Wrestlemania.


----------



## LigerJ81

I wonder if Kaitlyn and Big E go Bra Shopping Together?


----------



## Jigsaw83

No point in having this match right now.


----------



## squeelbitch

i can't believe nobody from the shield has been involved in some type of incident with a fan yet


----------



## y2j4lyf

Not this match again


----------



## Leernd

Oh god.. I'm so tired of Kane's entrance. So annoying


----------



## Trifektah

Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince 3m
HAND ON KIDMAN'S THIGH, TELLING HIM HOW I'D LIKE TO GET LOST IN VICKIE'S LEATHER BONDAGE SEX SACK WITHOUT A MAP FOR A WEEK. KIDMAN, BLINKING


----------



## WWE

cavs25 said:


> Umm why does Kane get a rematch?


Because FUCK logic 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus

Hawkke said:


> And explain to us exactly what you would do in its place for the time being?


Cut out the Divas entirely, or at least until WWE starts to hire some actual wrestlers and not supermodels who cannot take a bump or talk on the mic.

Most people agree that the Divas are nothing more than a piss break, and if you don't agree look at all the PPV match posts and the reactions on the PPV threads.


----------



## Disciple514

Stephanie Mcmahon taking a que from her hubby. Burials on the rise.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hopefully its not nerve damage


----------



## Brye

dan the marino said:


> How so? AJ's pretty awesome but that's more or less all they have going for them at the moment.
> 
> It's infinitely better than it was 6 months ago, but that isn't say much.


True. I thought Eve was really good 6 months ago though.


----------



## AthenaMark

Definitely a work..an underdog story with Bryan going on


----------



## Dr.Boo

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I love how the SHIELD separate at their entrance, makes Ambrose look so much more bad ass, like not a cowardly heel who needs backup to win.


It's amazing what such a small detail like that can do for a heel.


----------



## Sensesfail

D-Bryan has possible nerve damage? 
didn't some people here say that D-Bryan was attacking Orton on the WWE App? or were they trolling?


----------



## finalnight

When did they add the curved video board in front of the titantron?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10

nerve damage.....Bryan off tv = shit product


----------



## Callisto

:homer


----------



## chargebeam

dan the marino said:


> How so? AJ's pretty awesome but that's more or less all they have going for them at the moment.
> 
> It's infinitely better than it was 6 months ago, but that isn't say much.


Well, at least, there's a storyline and they're getting more airtime instead of a random tag-match.


----------



## Eulonzo

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I love how the SHIELD separate at their entrance, makes Ambrose look so much more bad ass, like not a cowardly heel who needs backup to win.


Hope all three of them have seperate (but the same) entrances for their next video game.


----------



## izzie

Great promo for the divas. Nice seeing continuation to this feud. Honestly, when was the last time we got anything like this? Great direction for the divas.

Rematch at MITB with DQ finish and give us a hardcore match to finish the feud at Summerslam.
BOOK IT.

Paige will probably debut after Summerslam when she's 21.


----------



## Hawkke

virus21 said:


> I demand gifs now!!!!!


My screen blacked out 
:sadpanda


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ugh, enough with this fucking match already.


----------



## virus21

Amber B said:


> Just give me Ambrose snorting coke off strippers and being accompanied by trash boxes. It's why I'm infatuated with him so.


If they did that Raw might actually score a 5.0


----------



## Jamazing

Sensesfail said:


> D-Bryan has possible nerve damage?
> didn't some people here say that D-Bryan was attacking Orton on the WWE App? or were they trolling?


Trolling, they would've mentioned it.


----------



## cindel25

I want Ambrose to knock me up ten times over...god I love this man! MY BODY IS READY,


----------



## HHHGame78

It's a rematch because :ambrose2 won by :axel.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Ambrose v Kane :mark:


----------



## Jigsaw83

ark2 Nerve damage! Dafuq!? This better be a damn work.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I knew this would happen


----------



## Waffelz

The Shield will most definitely interfere here, after what HHH said.


----------



## Stad

SPEAR!


----------



## Cyon

Well at least it was short.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Queue up HHH to bury the shield


----------



## Pervythemilkman

Anybody catch Cole botching the "former tag team partner" line again?

His former friend Edge!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Wow. DQ. Shocked.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Trifektah said:


> Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince 3m
> HAND ON KIDMAN'S THIGH, TELLING HIM HOW I'D LIKE TO GET LOST IN VICKIE'S LEATHER BONDAGE SEX SACK WITHOUT A MAP FOR A WEEK. KIDMAN, BLINKING


..... Da fuck?


----------



## -XERO-

*SPEAR!*


----------



## Lok

Mean muggin'.


----------



## andromeda_1979

Summer slam

WWE title. Cena vs Daniel Bryan

World title. Cm punk vs RVD with Paul h vs dolph


Hhh with billy gunn and road dog vs shield

Ic title Curtis axel vs Chris Jericho

Aj vs trish stratus

Christian vs Orton

Sheamus vs ryback


----------



## cavs25

DQ's DQ's everywhere!!!!!


----------



## CGS

Inb4 where you was last week Bryan


----------



## Choke2Death

Kane got killed. :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo

Cycloneon said:


> Because FUCK logic
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:vince5 Exactly!

I don't even know the definition of logic! :vince3


----------



## Brye

UNDERTAKER PLZ


----------



## PhilThePain

SHIELD OF INJUSTICE indeed. How did Kane get ANOTHER rematch.


----------



## NoyK

Fucking hell, this Shield match ending is getting so annoying and boring. Ugh.


----------



## KingLobos

Same old shit with the Shield.

How the hell can people enjoy this crap? 

Bring on the Wyatt family.


----------



## Headliner

Ugh. I'm going to be disgusted if this leads to some Kane/Ambrose title stip match at the PPV.


----------



## Asenath

I've missed the triple powerbomb.


----------



## ABrown

so they're back to jumping people again? fantastic


----------



## Lillyart_14

SHEILD interference. Expecting some fuckery now.


----------



## Clique

Shield back to business.


----------



## virus21

Hawkke said:


> My screen blacked out
> :sadpanda


----------



## Griselda

Why even bother making Kane/Ambrose if it turns into a clusterfuck?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Vickie has to get involved


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Having trouble beating somebody twice in a row? :cena2


----------



## H

Okay, I read a report that WWE wanted Kane/Taker vs Shield for Summerslam. If they keep this up, it could actually happen.

That match plz.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Was this a called audible as this is the same Shield beatdown we are used too?

Lame.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Owe, Kane's head hitting the mat after that powerbomb


----------



## Coach

Expwct the Wyatt debut now.i'm calling it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dat Pink suit


----------



## Amber B

Oh hell.


----------



## ACSplyt

MARK HENRY!!! P2P!!!


----------



## Stad

D YOUNG CRYING :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail

Sexual Chocolate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyon

PTP with Mark Henry :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shepard

D Young reflecting my feelings atm 


:jose


----------



## Brye

TITUS/DY MADE TV.

Henry.


----------



## PunkShoot

dat pink jacket


----------



## Headliner

Darren Young crying. :westbrook2


----------



## El_Absoluto

Bryan didn't show any signs of a nerve injury when leaving the ring.

So it has to be a work.


----------



## NoyK

THAT SUIT :lmao

But seriously Henry, DON'T LEAVE US


----------



## Jamazing

HAH!


----------



## connormurphy13

No they had to do the Shield beatdown so we see what Vickie's reaction is


----------



## Black Jesus

I like how it just had to be other black people that Henry was talking to backstage.

:kg3


----------



## Con27

Looking sharp Mark


----------



## Lok

Darren Young with dat' actin'.


----------



## RyanPelley

Bring on the tears... erm, ratings. Yeah. I ain't fuckin crying. :'(


----------



## LigerJ81

Sniff Sniff Ratingz Retiring Tonite :henry1


----------



## Daiko

Oh yeah, I forgot that Tamina and Darren Young are an item.. How odd yet adorable..


----------



## Trifektah

Say it ain't so Mark!

Shit better be a work.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Mark RATINGS henry next


----------



## Lillyart_14

Oh shit. Darren Young in tears! Looks like mark Henry's announcement is next.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Young crying lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Damn look at that suit. You don't wear that unless it's a baptist wedding or a black funeral.


----------



## AthenaMark

Vickie..do something about the fucking Shield.


----------



## Shadowcran

ah come on..tell me the nerve damage thing is a work or bullshit. Without Bryan, the show will go to shit.


----------



## Callisto

Please no more Kane/Ambrose matches. I don't have enough life in me to endure another Kane match.


----------



## Clique

For the love of god


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Has a PPV, then bases the following PPV on rematches of the previous PPV, then has rematches of rematches which were at the PPV the following night. :vince2


----------



## Aficionado

Hmmm...this Vickie/Shield angle has me intrigued.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Is Darren crying?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Aww my boy Darren Young in tears. Mark Henry with DAT PINK SUIT.


----------



## Choke2Death

We'll miss you, Big Mark! :henry1


----------



## Slider575

Mark ratings Henry all dressed up tonight


----------



## Ray

Henry taking a page out of :vince2 wardrobe :lol


----------



## Buckley

D Young crying and hugging Mark Henry...










PLEASE DONT GO MARK


----------



## ACSplyt

I would mark out if Mark Henry came out to the Sexual Chocolate theme or the Nation of Domination theme. :henry1


----------



## ABrown

Shepard said:


> D Young reflecting my feelings atm
> 
> 
> :jose





Brye said:


> TITUS/DY MADE TV.
> 
> Henry.


----------



## Coach

El_Absoluto said:


> Bryan didn't show any signs of a nerve injury when leaving the ring.
> 
> So it has to be a work.


Do you know what a nerve injury looks like? They can be hard to recognise. Fool.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Is Darren crying? BITCH MODE!


Whats with all the crying in this company?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Lol Henry in that black guy suit.

Goodnight ratingz. You will be missed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H

Darren Young was crying. Dat acting. 

Mark Henry's last promo, and he's coming out in a pink jacket? I'm cool with that.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Wyatt family gonna wreck Henry's shit


----------



## Leernd

I feel that swerve will take place.


----------



## Awesome22

Henry is ready to join the Main Event Mafia with THAT suit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jigsaw83 said:


> Owe, Kane's head hitting the mat after that powerbomb


Get the doctor


----------



## PunkShoot

Big show comes out and gives Henry props


----------



## kobra860

Trifektah said:


> Say it ain't so Mark!
> 
> Shit better be a work.


I'm going for a work. They had a promo hyping up his return last week. Why do that for someone coming to announce his retirement?


----------



## ClobberingTime

Yawn. That was such a filler.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Oh hell.


*NO MORE WHOOPIN' OF DA BAD PPL!!!!*

*runs to Amber, hugs, cries on her shoulder*


----------



## Waffelz

Still a decent RAW. I think Team DB! may have picked up a legit injury.


----------



## AthenaMark

Osize10 said:


> nerve damage.....Bryan off tv = shit product


It seems to me like some bullshit to try to stop him from having these show stealing matches and putting the likes of Punk, Cena, and Blandy to shame. So they run a injury angle so he can absorb punishment and can't work his regular entertaining style? DISGUSTING!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The beat down my the SHIELD actually made sense. It sticks to their "Injustice model" of making Ambrose defend his title after successfully defending it last night.


----------



## Eulonzo

chargebeam said:


> Well, at least, there's a storyline and they're getting more airtime instead of a random tag-match.


Exactly.


----------



## dan the marino

Brye said:


> True. I thought Eve was really good 6 months ago though.


Yeah I did like Eve. '6 months ago' was a bad estimate but I was mostly talking about the period where the division more or less vanished altogether. 



chargebeam said:


> Well, at least, there's a storyline and they're getting more airtime instead of a random tag-match.


That's certainly true.


----------



## birthday_massacre

who is going to mark out for Mark henry


----------



## Clique

Hope this retirement thing is some kind of swerve...please? :sad:


----------



## I drink and I know things

The little girl in the Charter commercial strikes me as a total slut


----------



## Stad

Getting ready for that swerve.


----------



## Vårmakos

i wonder how badly mark henrys retirement will affect ratings


----------



## ToddTheBod

Henry will come out to retire, throw some fake tears at us. He'll get the crowd to cheer him and then when that happens a heel will come out and taunt his retirement. Then Henry will say he's not retiring anymore, he has more asses to kick. Then attack the heel, thus turning face.

Another turn tonight, this time Mark Henry.


----------



## Sensesfail

cindel25 said:


> MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Aficionado

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Wyatt family gonna wreck Henry's shit


Was just thinking the same thing. Would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I'm 99% sure it's a work - but if it's not - then WWE sucks for not hyping this up more. That's the only reason I believe it's not legit, if Henry was gonna retire I would HOPE it would be a bigger deal then this.


----------



## connormurphy13

Cena gonna come out and grant him one last match for the WWE Championship where he gets :buried


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Lol dat old school don't try this at home promo


----------



## Joseph92

There is no crying in the WWE!!!!!


----------



## HHHGame78

El_Absoluto said:


> Bryan didn't show any signs of a nerve injury when leaving the ring.
> 
> So it has to be a work.


Well he stayed down for a long time after the missile dropkick, ref threw the "X", and when he got up and did the kicks, his arms were hanging to the side. When he was tossed over the top rope he barely hung on with just one arm. I think something happened, I just hope it's not too serious.


----------



## KingLobos

WE ARE THE NATION OF DOMINATION


----------



## Coco.

Amber B said:


> Stephanie is like


----------



## Black Jesus

AthenaMark said:


> It seems to me like some bullshit to try to stop him from having these show stealing matches and putting the likes of Punk, Cena, and Blandy to shame. So they run a injury angle so he can absorb punishment and can't work his regular entertaining style? DISGUSTING!


unk2

ITS A CONSPIRACY


----------



## Amber B

But who will whoop the bad people?


----------



## Bryan D.

Clique said:


> Hope this retirement thing is some kind of swerve...please? :sad:


----------



## ACSplyt

The Shield again!


----------



## birthday_massacre

AthenaMark said:


> It seems to me like some bullshit to try to stop him from having these show stealing matches and putting the likes of Punk, Cena, and Blandy to shame. So they run a injury angle so he can absorb punishment and can't work his regular entertaining style? DISGUSTING!


He was legit hurt last night, you could tell it was legit tonight because of the swearing and how Randy didnt pull off his DDT move


----------



## Osize10

AthenaMark said:


> It seems to me like some bullshit to try to stop him from having these show stealing matches and putting the likes of Punk, Cena, and Blandy to shame. So they run a injury angle so he can absorb punishment and can't work his regular entertaining style? DISGUSTING!


meanwhile punk runs around...

"i'm the best in the world. cheer for ziggler! best in the world. cheer for ziggler!"


----------



## Ray

Henry


----------



## Sensesfail

Ambrose to Vickie: What are you going to do, spank me?
(Vickie would probably like that)


----------



## y2j4lyf

Shield owning Vickie


----------



## PacoAwesome

Ambrose has so much swagger.


----------



## H

VINCE TOGETHER WITH THE SHIELD

PUTTING THEM OVER

And he buried Kane. Damn.


----------



## Coco.

AMBROSE SWAG....


----------



## Stad

SHIELD N VINCE :mark:


----------



## Amber B

I just don't know.


----------



## CGS

Fucking McMahons


----------



## Daiko

Vince and Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TripleG

Why haven't The Shield destroyed Vickie yet? 

Ambrose is awesome. "What are you going to do Vickie. Spank us?"


----------



## NoyK

There he is :vince5


----------



## PhilThePain

RUTHLESS AGRESSION! :gun:


----------



## Headliner

Ruthless Aggression. Shit I haven't heard that in 10 years.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> But who will whoop the bad people?


*I DON'T KNOOOOOOOOOW, I'M SO TORNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!*
*cries more, blows nose on your shirt*


----------



## Choke2Death

Ruthless Aggression mentioned!


----------



## LigerJ81

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION


----------



## Ziggler Mark

lol why is vince congratulating heels all of a sudden?


----------



## Cyon

I like how Vince just comes out randomly nowadays :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ruthless Aggression :cena


----------



## hazuki

Vince pimpage :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Shield is workin' for Vince!


----------



## Evilerk

striped of the titles


----------



## Arrogant Mog

VINCE AND SHEILD :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

"Spank us?"


----------



## connormurphy13

:vince5 :HHH2 segment continues indirectly


----------



## cindel25

Spank me?, I'm dying!!! Lol


----------



## checkcola

I have a bad feeling Dean/Vicki smut will pop up on the internets soon


----------



## EraOfAwesome

THAT RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Wyatt family gonna wreck Henry's shit


----------



## WrestlinFan

MARK AMBROSE IS FUCKING BOSS WITH THOSE SUBTLE EXPRESSIONS GIDDE GIDDE GIDDE 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

Maddox is Vickie's bitch.:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Vince got dat hard on for Reigns :vince3


----------



## Aficionado

Lol. I suddenly love Vince again.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Something's wrong with Vince. He likes talents other than Cena. 


I like this Vince.


----------



## RyanPelley

Vince's smile LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

Are we getting a vince vs hhh at summerslam>


----------



## Evolution

Vince and the shield.

I just marked the fuck out


----------



## Awesome22

Same 3 guys who kicked Mcmahon's ass a few months ago.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Vince :lol


----------



## ACSplyt

Power struggle between Hunter and Vince McMahon.


----------



## un_pretti_er

vs :HHH: continues


----------



## Shepard

id be all for vince joining the shield


JUSTICE DAMMIT


----------



## Amber B

His short bus swag is killing me softly.


----------



## cavs25

Vince putting the Shield over!!
HHH burying everyone else!!!


----------



## Marv95

Ruthless Aggresson FTW.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I hate the McMahons. Vince. Hunter. Steph. Shane. Linda. Scruffy the Dog. All of them.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Hahaha nice, I'm loving this power struggle between HHH and McMahon. HHH vs McMahon in a cage match for control of the company at Summerslam!


----------



## El Capitano

Vince heeling it up!


----------



## Black Jesus

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION

:cena4


----------



## I drink and I know things

I wonder if Vince McMahon dyed his pubic hair too


----------



## NearFall

VINCE


----------



## squeelbitch

ruthless aggression about to trend


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I think we might be due for a McMahon ruthless heel turn.


----------



## Choke2Death

THE RIOT FAMILY. lol


----------



## Jamazing

A vignette = No beat down tonight.


----------



## legendfan97

Well. It's known. 

Triple H vs Vince in ego/power match. Wow. Didn't expect that. I thought Vickie was going all out on them.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Vince McMahon with dat trolling of Triple H! :lmao


----------



## Asenath

SPANKING?

This line forms to the left.

Not you, Vince.


----------



## checkcola

Vince has Shield in his pocket to use against triple H? hmmmm


----------



## Trifektah

Using other Superstars as pawns in a fucking HHH/Vince storyline.......Fucking hell


----------



## TJC93

5 different vignettes, surely tonights the night?!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Another wyatt family promo, I like

maybe they debut tonight


----------



## Dudechi

This episode is legit as fuck


----------



## y2j4lyf

iwatchwrestling said:


> VINCE TOGETHER WITH THE SHIELD
> 
> PUTTING THEM OVER
> 
> And he buried Kane. Damn.


----------



## ACSplyt

The Wyatt Family!!!!! I can't wait til they debut.


----------



## Headliner

So is the Wyatt family like that white trash family that supports the KKK but aren't members of the KKK? If so, I like them. Just hope they don't touch my black ass if I go around them.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Hopefully Wyatt comes out with "Wrong Turn" playing on the titantron


----------



## Mister Hands

My excitement is 50% for Bray Wyatt, 50% for that sweet, sweet music.


----------



## Dr.Boo

2 vignettes for wyatt in one night? I approve.


----------



## Ray

Godammit, I love that Wyatt Family theme. I fucking love you Jim Johnston.


----------



## LigerJ81

WTF was that?


----------



## TripleG

OK seriously, these are like the best vignettes ever. I don't even know what the hell they are saying. All I know is that they are nightmare fuel.


----------



## Amber B

Dean/Moxley said:


> "Spank us?"


----------



## Daiko

Stop fucking cutting the Wyatt Vignettes off Sky!


----------



## virus21

Trifektah said:


> Using other Superstars as pawns in a fucking HHH/Vince storyline.......Fucking hell


Just like old times


----------



## finalnight

Building DAT hhh Vince feud.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

The fuck, did the promo end or did it cut out again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I wish the Wyatt's would just debut already.


----------



## Evilerk

it's not vince loving heels..its just hes going against HHH..once again it's all about them..basically if HHH hated rape of puppies..Vinny Mac would love it


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Vince is definitely turning heel.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Can't wait for Wyatt Family to debut


----------



## Hypno

I'm calling it, we get the Wyatt family tonight. It seems really fucking likely. :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

"we coming" debut time Henry is done here


----------



## Buckley

They have to be debuting tonight after getting 2 promos.


----------



## Coach

Daiko said:


> Stop fucking cutting the Wyatt Vignettes off Sky!


Same issue

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

I was absent, can someone please tell me who won the Kane/Ambrose match?


----------



## Jigsaw83

Bray Wyatt......:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Stad

WYATT FAMILY AFTER THE BREAK.


----------



## Lok

Ruthless Aggression!


----------



## connormurphy13

Punter said:


> Godammit, I love that Wyatt Family theme. I fucking love you Jim Johnston.


Not Jim Johnston...song is called "Broken Out in Love"


----------



## Dudechi

Ruthless Agression.


----------



## Griselda

"We're coming." :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Ortons entrance with Wyatts music would be sick.


----------



## Eulonzo

Perhaps Vince is the leader :vince5


----------



## KingLobos

Vince: I like those three guys.........

I wonder why Vince

Maybe because they are carbon copies of your personal body guard during the attitude era.

The Big Bossman.


----------



## Slider575

gobsayscomeon said:


> I wonder if Vince McMahon dyed his pubic hair too


Find out on the WWE App :cole3


----------



## El_Absoluto

HHHGame78 said:


> Well he stayed down for a long time after the missile dropkick, ref threw the "X", and when he got up and did the kicks, his arms were hanging to the side. When he was tossed over the top rope he barely hung on with just one arm. I think something happened, I just hope it's not too serious.


Didn't he use both arms at the end to get back in the ring?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Daiko said:


> Stop fucking cutting the Wyatt Vignettes off Sky!


Just happened live too. At least for me.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Eulonzo said:


> Perhaps Vince is the leader :vince5


:austin


----------



## XxMetsxX




----------



## WrestlinFan

Best episode of Raw in freaking months. Keep it up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Wyatt :clap


----------



## CM Danielson

Wow, two Wyatt Family vignettes within the first two hours of RAW, it looks like they're planning on using them prominently when they finally do debut.


----------



## PunkShoot

XxMetsxX said:


>


YES YES YES!


----------



## ACSplyt

Dr.Boo said:


> Just happened live too. At least for me.


Happened with me too.


----------



## Joseph92

I am looking forward to the Wyatt family. That guy in the red hawaiian shirt and hat seems pretty cool.


----------



## Buckley

Dr.Boo said:


> Just happened live too. At least for me.


That was supposed to happen


----------



## ~Humanity~

Wyatt Family will be at MITB, just a feeling.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

XxMetsxX said:


>


----------



## Allur

Just woke up, thank god I didn't miss Wyatt debut.


----------



## Daiko

That Kaitlyn Pic :mark:


----------



## Callisto

Amber B said:


> His short bus swag is killing me softly.


Right? And that voice.

I need a minute to myself. A _long ass minute_ to myself.


----------



## Bryan D.

XxMetsxX said:


>


:axel


----------



## y2j4lyf

XxMetsxX said:


>


:|


----------



## virus21

XxMetsxX said:


>


Dat Rack


----------



## connormurphy13

XxMetsxX said:


>


I see blurry nip :cool2


----------



## Y2JFAN811

XxMetsxX said:


>


Thirsty for milk


----------



## Sensesfail

that is a big ass nip slip


----------



## Guy LeDouche

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!


----------



## Roho

I'm unfortunately stuck at work until 11. Does anyone want be be kind enough to give me a very general run down of what's happened so far? Don't really want to go through 200+ pages...


----------



## Punkholic

Slider575 said:


> Find out on the WWE App :cole3


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Dammit I missed the Kaitlyn nipple shot


----------



## Trifektah

checkcola said:


> Vince has Shield in his pocket to use against triple H? hmmmm


No, he was just praising them because HHH told Vickie to discipline them earlier in the show.


----------



## Ray

XxMetsxX said:


>


:yes:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

XxMetsxX said:


>


----------



## Dr.Boo

Buckley said:


> That was supposed to happen


That's what I assumed.


----------



## Lillyart_14

XxMetsxX said:


>


Yep. That's a nipple


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KAITLYN'S TITS LIVE ON RAW FOR ALL TO SEE! :mark:


----------



## bigmatic94

XxMetsxX said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::cheer:cheer


----------



## cindel25

The Shield+spanking=BEST RAW EVER!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

I find it hilarious that this RAW has been so awesome and entertaining and John hasn't been on once yet...except in recaps lol


----------



## Coco.

the constant bray wyatt vignettes mean wwe is truly gonna take these motherfuckers seriously...coco knows they did some occassionally for fandango, but you could tell from the get go they weren't stick with him for good...


----------



## Alex DeLarge

If I could describe the WWE app, it would be "useless"


----------



## Arrogant Mog

PunkShoot said:


> YES YES YES!




:mark:


----------



## Sensesfail

Zeb Colter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

XxMetsxX said:


>


I wanna motorboat them titties.


----------



## HHHGame78

El_Absoluto said:


> Didn't he use both arms at the end to get back in the ring?


Yes, maybe it got better but something was definitely wrong just shortly after the missile dropkick.


----------



## WrestlinFan

MARK MARK MARK 

Perfect episode of Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke

Zeb! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Evilerk

one word for the App...
buffering


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Colter :yes


----------



## Punkholic

That Kaitlyn pic :yum:


----------



## y2j4lyf

ZEB :mark:


----------



## CGS

XxMetsxX said:


>


bama


----------



## CM Danielson

YES!! Dirty Dutch!!


----------



## checkcola

WrestlinFan said:


> Best episode of Raw in freaking months. Keep it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Quite a bit of character development tonight


----------



## Jigsaw83

Mustache! Preach Zeb!


----------



## Eulonzo

Dutch. :mark:


----------



## virus21

That's irrelevant said:


> RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!


I miss the RA era


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Oh boy, here comes Captain 'Merica


----------



## Daiko

Ma fellow 'muricans, dey terk our jerbs!


----------



## AmWolves10

My fellow American, Zeb Colter!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo

If I had to describe the WWE app in one word: Overexposed....no no ...overpushed


----------



## I drink and I know things

Where's Sylvester?


----------



## NoyK

Cesaro please :mark:


----------



## Allur

Uncy Zeb!


----------



## Black Jesus

My boy ZEBBY!


----------



## kobra860

Zeb going off again. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Colter to go with Cesero


----------



## Shadowcran

Headliner said:


> So is the Wyatt family like that white trash family that supports the KKK but aren't members of the KKK? If so, I like them. Just hope they don't touch my black ass if I go around them.


I think they're the weird family type similar to Manson family? I could be wrong. If that's the case, it's the type for EVERYONE to avoid. However, it makes for "getting into one's head"type of storylines.


----------



## Trifektah

This guy is still around?


----------



## Big Dog

Cesaro time.


----------



## PunkShoot

cesario time


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

cindel25 said:


> The Shield+spanking=BEST RAW EVER!


Here Here!


----------



## Aficionado

Antonio!!!


----------



## rikers10

Cesaro!


----------



## Leernd

Ohh fuck off, Colter


----------



## Arrogant Mog

ZEB ftww


----------



## KuritaDavion

Yes the government is spying on me. Yes they know I like cheerburger hot pockets.


----------



## ACSplyt

Colter! I guess he's still a heel. :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er

Cesaro


----------



## TripleG

Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

are you people really popping erections over a VERY blurry nipple?


----------



## xdryza

Cesaro time.


----------



## Choke2Death

Antonio Cesaro


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

cesaro incomin


----------



## Punkholic

Zeb Colter :clap


----------



## Hawkke

Ohhh Zeb picking up Cesaro?


----------



## connormurphy13

Here comes Cesaro!!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

CESARO!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

Cesaro


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Cesaro and zeb

Nice


----------



## RDEvans

ZEB AND CESARO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## virus21

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I find it hilarious that this RAW has been so awesome and entertaining and John hasn't been on once yet...except in recaps lol


Didn't that happen that last time he was gone?


----------



## Asenath

I hate this thing.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Cesaro! lmao


----------



## Sensesfail

what the fuck, Cesaro?


----------



## Jamazing

THERE'S POOP IN THIS CHAIR!


----------



## BrendenPlayz

YES CESARO PUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jigsaw83

Hell yeah! This Raw has rocked! Zeb and Cesaro!


----------



## legendfan97

XxMetsxX said:


>


Good job cameraman and good job for posting this.


----------



## Stad

:lmao what the fuck


----------



## Black Jesus

Cesaro!


----------



## CGS

So Caesro is with Zeb now? What?


----------



## Daiko

Zeb and Cesaro :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

YES it is Cesaro!!!! NO more jobbing and he is facing regal!!!!!1


----------



## Lok

Push this man!


----------



## Shepard

im happy at this happening.

REGAL


----------



## Dean/Moxley

virus21 said:


> We miss the RA era


*Fixed


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Cesaro dropped the German theme already


----------



## kregnaz

Sploooooge
Fuck, this is perfect!


----------



## Slider575

A good Divas match at Payback and now Kaitlyn's nips on Raw? Man this Divas division is on the rise! :mark:


----------



## Moto

LOL. I was wondering where Antonio went.


----------



## CM Danielson

Alright Antonio Cesaro with Zeb, I'm glad they're pulling the trigger on this!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cesaro the Swiss native, with dat neutrality :troll


----------



## Waffelz

These stables are getting bigger :mark:


----------



## WWE

And suddenly, regal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur

Oh duck, he dropped the Shit-in-my-pants walk unk3 :batista3


----------



## Jean0987654321

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PunkShoot

REGAL LOLOL


----------



## Londrick

Regal vs Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Brye

Holy shit Regal.


----------



## Smarky Smark

He says that better than Swagger and Cole sounds like a ***.


----------



## Vårmakos

WILLIAM REGAL OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## H

They just had to make Cesaro say "We the People"

BUT REGAL'S HERE BAH GAWD


----------



## TJC93

Why is Cesaro walking like a fucking gimp


----------



## Mister Hands

cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal cesaro regal


----------



## ACSplyt

Claudio and Jack Swagger to go for the WWE Tag Team Championship. CLAUDIO VS. REGAL. HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Rvp20

a Wild Regal appears


----------



## Headliner

Oh shit it's William Regal. It's like a groundhog sighting.


----------



## Clique

Regal :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

PunkShoot said:


> cesario time


Jinx

and wtf he's facing Regal?


----------



## Lillyart_14

Colter and Cesaro? Wtf. 

Edit: Regal :mark:
Shame it's obviously a squash match.


----------



## Choke2Death

Regal? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Happenstan

Regal on Raw? And wrestling? Is it the end of the world already?


----------



## Punkholic

Cesaro time! :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I'm not complaining but why the fuck is William in the ring?


----------



## connormurphy13

:mark: REGALLLLLLL


----------



## Joseph92

Someone should tell them Swiss is not a language.


----------



## y2j4lyf

:regal


----------



## chargebeam

Is the crowd gonna chant USA now?


----------



## NoyK

Cesaro/Regal match? OH SHIT :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Cesero was dissing the USA just last month


----------



## Omega_VIK

Oh fuck a Regal sighting.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Cesaro vs Regal? Fuck Yeah! :mark:


----------



## 2K JAY

Shut the fuck up Cole. For gods sake.


----------



## TripleG

LOL! I could listen to Cesaro say "We the people" forever. 

Oh hey! Regal sighting.


----------



## RDEvans

Regal :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo

YES! Zeb and Cesaro!!! My body is so fucking ready for this!









And he's facing regal!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

REGALLLLL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

of course michael cole shits on all of this


----------



## Sensesfail

Regal still wrestles?


----------



## SUNDAY

William F'n Regal!


----------



## imonaplain

wild william regal appearance.


----------



## Leernd

CESARO!


----------



## Griselda

Cesaro vs Regal :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI

CESARO AND ZEB 4 LYFE

ZEB WORLD ORDER


----------



## Coco.

zeb coulter managing cesaro.....


FUCK YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH......


----------



## LigerJ81

XxMetsxX said:


>


I







To Motorboat those TiTs


----------



## Baldwin.

This on NXT would be given 20-30 mins and be a fucking classic.


----------



## Jamazing

WILLIAM REGAL! :mark:


----------



## Ether

So wheres Henry?


----------



## Daiko

REGAL ABINOM{C*YBUNXAS &CTVYIBUNOM P,cvtaIMO<{PC>SV(YBUONIPOM{CA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown

looks like Regal got a fresh perm


----------



## Stad

I'M LOVING THIS.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

ZEB COLTER =


----------



## El Capitano

William Regal :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

WHINY CUNT said:


> are you people really popping erections over a VERY blurry nipple?


Especially in this day in age where in three google clicks I can see a woman spread her ass so wide I can see her digestive tract.


----------



## Aficionado

Are those Claudio shorts? CC...


----------



## cindel25

Which one of you predicted this? Zeb = GOAT,


----------



## WrestlinFan

"What a hypocrite". Fucking why. That makes no sense in any way. Cole laughing off logic just to bash heels is fucking atrocious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur

What the heck that's Regal :mark:


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Shut up Cole. Ya fucking hyena.


----------



## Jean0987654321

And Regal is in the house!!!


----------



## Big Dog

Please please please let Barrett make the save and turn face when Cesaro starts laying into him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Regal putting on the pounds, but still a technical master.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Zeb is twirling the stache!!!!


----------



## Hypno

Cole, shut the fuck up. Your job isn't to laugh, it's to tell a story. Fucking hell.


----------



## Punkholic

At least we get to see Regal in the ring again.


----------



## Trifektah

I watch Raw to hear the commentators argue about politics said nobody ever.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Cesaro changes his attire every week.. They still don't know what they want him to wear / how he is suppose to act.


----------



## Amber B

XxMetsxX said:


>





PunkShoot said:


> YES YES YES!


So you're saying that you've never seen tits on the Internet before? There's out there, you know. HQ too....


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, Regal can sell like a motherfucker.


----------



## TripleG

JBL is explaining himself better than Cole & Lawler. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Evilerk

I knew the yodeler would join them


----------



## wwe4evr19

virus21 said:


> I miss the RA era


I miss those days of watching Monday Night Raw, not today's pg raw..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

So glad to see Regal.


----------



## AmWolves10

Cesaro making the guy who got him into the WWE job to him. Real nice. Stay classy...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Lots of character development tonight.


----------



## Ray

Cesaro's pubic track is interesting


----------



## HHHGame78

Ok nip slip happened. Not that it's much to see. :troll


----------



## Luchini




----------



## kobra860

Cesaro hailing from Switzerland Germany not here. :vince


----------



## 2K JAY

Shut the fuck up Cole. fpalm Jesus Christ.


----------



## NoyK

Please don't let it be a squash match, Please don't let it be a squash match, Please don't let it be a squash match, Please don't let it be a squash match.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Regal pounding DEM HARDEE'S BURGERS.

But it's cool, he's REGAL.


----------



## ACSplyt




----------



## un_pretti_er

WOW that move


----------



## Waffelz

What a move :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

WOAH


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Daiko said:


> REGAL ABINOM{C*YBUNXAS &CTVYIBUNOM P,cvtaIMO<{PC>SV(YBUONIPOM{CA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RDEvans

Woah that was something!


----------



## virus21

Slider575 said:


> A good Divas match at Payback and now Kaitlyn's nips on Raw? Man this Divas division is on the rise! :mark:


Thats not all thats on the rise:cool2


----------



## Coach

I can't take much more of this. So good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

Cesaro is a FKN' BEAST!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Cole shitting all over this angle :lmao


----------



## Happenstan

I don't know what is more disturbing....Regal's white ass or his pregnant belly.


----------



## The Imperfect

Why does Regal not matter anymore!?


----------



## connormurphy13

Can I take one moment of your night to tell you how much I love William Regal?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ricezilla said:


> WILLIAM REGAL *OUTTA NOWHERE*


Vintage :cole3


----------



## Punkholic

Sometimes, I really think Cole needs to shut up fpalm


----------



## Allur

I love that headlock swing


----------



## Jigsaw83

:StephenA Cole just stfu.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Michael Cole has ruined what could've been an interesting segment.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Interesting rebrand of Cesaro under Colter. We're getting little factions Heyman/Colter/Shield


----------



## Evolution

Regal is in great shape tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cesaro wins!!!!!


----------



## ugotrage

I'm a zeb colter guy :swagger


----------



## Prayer Police

Coulter should align with the Wyatt family. This doesn't makes sense.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

That's irrelevant said:


>


:lmao


----------



## legendfan97

well, that match is over.....


----------



## Headliner

Regal was looking type fat though.


----------



## Griselda

Wait so what happened to Jack Swagger?


----------



## Aficionado

Nm. AC it is.

Lol...old school heel!


----------



## RyanPelley

Punkholic said:


> Sometimes, I really think Cole needs to shut up fpalm


Agreed. It's just shitting on this angle completely.


----------



## y2j4lyf

:lmao


----------



## Stad

:lmao


----------



## Punkholic

Ricezilla said:


> WILLIAM REGAL OUTTA NOWHERE


Vintage Regal :cole3


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

William Regal buried.....literally with a flag


----------



## Allur

Cole :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo

Can someone sedate Cole? Please


----------



## connormurphy13

Cesaro will win MITB


----------



## Ziggler Mark

wrestle_champion said:


>


you joke, but you're probably going to fap to this...that's...special.


----------



## Rvp20

Haha Love it


----------



## Waffelz

Awesome.


----------



## 2K JAY

AmWolves10 said:


> Cesaro making the guy who got him into the WWE job to him. Real nice. Stay classy...


Not sure if serious...


----------



## 2 Ton 21

I envy the deaf right now. Cole is shit.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Holy fuck Cole shut up.


----------



## Slider575

I like the flag, nice touch


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:cena2 golden boy is here


----------



## Luchini

Just when I thought it was a Cenaless Raw.


----------



## chargebeam

Oh shit, Cena.


----------



## WWE

:cena3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Show quality just went down the toilet.


----------



## ACSplyt

It's Superman with HIS WWE Championship. :cena2 :vince2


----------



## Callisto

I think I'm going to like this duo. :mark:


----------



## TripleG

For the most part, I was happy for two hours...then Cena came on.


----------



## Jigsaw83

RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## Happenstan

The smirking jackass is here.


----------



## Choke2Death

Fruity Pebble is coming out next.


----------



## Baldwin.

Fuck off Cena.


FUCK OFF RVD.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

CESARO GETTING PUSHED FINALLY


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Was wondering when we'd see his smug-bastard face.


----------



## Sensesfail

H.I.M. said:


> Wait so what happened to Jack Swagger?


i think he's still serving his sentence for his drunk incident


----------



## KingLobos

John Cena about to brag 

YES!!!!


----------



## Hawkke

and 9:53 begins the drop to the shitter  was doing so well :\


----------



## AmWolves10

So Cena/Bryan is dead? DAMMIT!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Why is John Cena wearing a shirt that has an arrow pointing to his vaginal region?


----------



## Shadowcran

great, the chump is near...And I was blissfully enjoying the show until then.


----------



## Asenath

Robert, it's never going to be 1998 again. Go home and smoke pot.


----------



## y2j4lyf

If Cena is next then Henry has got to be going on last, this might be serious


----------



## Eulonzo

:cena2


----------



## darkguy

Ready for Ryback vs Cena III? Cena still has to pin him 1-2-3 to end the feud after all. That's what real wresslin is about!


----------



## Griselda

ONE OF A KIND! :mark:


----------



## kobra860

A European putting a flag over another European for a pro-American angle. I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Punkholic

Regal just got buried...literally :lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S

This could be great for Cesaro.


----------



## Jean0987654321

RVD IS COMING!!!


----------



## Ether

y2j4lyf said:


> If Cena is next then Henry has got to be going on last, this might be serious


nope, Punk/Del Rio still have a match


----------



## RDEvans

welp there goes the evening :cena2


----------



## Y2JFAN811

What a great raw this has been

Cena about to ruin it of course :cena2


----------



## rikers10

RVD back now they need Jeff Hardy.. although its not happening any time soon... damn


----------



## birthday_massacre

Does regal ever age


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Anyone else find it funny how Cena has a shirt that says "THE CHAMP IS HERE" with an arrow pointing to his junk


----------



## JC00

Is Chris Hero gonna be the next Zeb Coutler guy?


----------



## Waffelz

When the fuck is henry coming out? only 1 hour left.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Punkholic said:


> Regal just got buried...literally :lmao


And he ate the shovel.


----------



## Leernd

Can't wait till Cena's new opponent reveal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

H.I.M. said:


> Wait so what happened to Jack Swagger?


Think he has his day in court soon.


----------



## Jamazing

Hearing RVD's theme sends chills down my spine, I'm ready to mark out.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Cole just ruined a badass segment with his fucking shrinking. Shut the fuck up and let someone else be the center of attention Cole. Christ. That whole match and segment was completely hi-jacked by Cole and JBL's arguing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Zeb and Cesaro could be great! Especially if Cole would be quiet.


----------



## Trifektah

You know I think Cole just delivered the worst commentating on a match in WWE History. 

Congratulations you finally did it you fucking twat.


----------



## Eulonzo

gobsayscomeon said:


> Why is John Cena wearing a shirt that has an arrow pointing to his vaginal region?


----------



## H

Cena's next? Meaning there's a good chance of Henry interrupting.

Also mean's that Punk/Del Rio is closing. :mark::mark:


----------



## AmWolves10

Just please don't let Cena/Bryan be dead. That's all I ask.


----------



## Punkholic

The Champ is still here! :cena5


----------



## ACSplyt

John Cena vs. RVD w/ Paul Heyman for the WWE Championship with RVD winning and rechristening it as the ECW Championship. :heyman


----------



## Jigsaw83

This Raw was awesome until Cena was shown on my tv.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

They should change Cesaro's theme if he's hanging out with Zeb, I like this push though.


----------



## virus21

So Cena huh? Ok, time to start drinking


----------



## themizsucks

Cena is next...time to go take a shit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Prayer Police said:


> Coulter should align with the Wyatt family. This doesn't makes sense.


How does it make sense? Colter was about illegals sneaking into our country, Cesaro didnt sneak in, he went through the right channels.

There is a difference.


----------



## I drink and I know things

birthday_massacre said:


> Does regal ever age


Do you see how saggy his breasts are?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I'm going to mark so bad when RVD returns I don't care if he got older was always a fan and still am.


----------



## Slider575

I am actually curious as to what Cena is going to say, if it is anything besides I put Ryback through a prop ambulance then I am lost


----------



## larrydavidcape

Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 7m
I should probably learn how to counter @WWEBrayWyatt’s finish. #Raw


----------



## TJC93

rikers10 said:


> RVD back now they need Jeff Hardy.. although its not happening any time soon... damn


Along with Matt Hardy and a re-debut of Evan Bourne


----------



## Big Dog

See as a true Englishmen at the moment Regal ahd the flag drapped over him, "God Save the Queen" would hit and out would run Barrett and beat the bejesus out of Cesaro thus starting up a feud Swagger could get involved in.


----------



## Stad

Cena has a 3 stages of hell match and the next night he's smiling :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

I loved that Zeb Colter & Cesaro thing, where they put the flag over Regal. Was great.


----------



## Punkholic

I'm actually intrigued to see who Cena will feud against now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> CESARO GETTING PUSHED FINALLY


easy there...he beat an aging Regal. He squashed people his first time around, and capped out as US champ. WWE are NOTORIOUS for getting talented people stuck in mid-card hell.


----------



## Jamazing

SideTableDrawer said:


> They should change Cesaro's theme if he's hanging out with Zeb, I like this push though.


Just get rid of the lyrics. Then he can be Dean Malenko.


----------



## darkguy

I don't understand why people prefer Bryan vs Cena at MITB over Summerslam. It definitely has a Summerslam type of feel


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Hey WWE, wanna bore me more than Ryback vs Cena? Give me Henry vs Cena.

Anybody else feel that lately Raw has been so good, that you could take Cena and the WWE title out of the show and nobody would care? 

It's crazy, this is like the third week in a row I've forgotten Cena was even around. They could have left Cena off the show, and I wouldn't have even noticed it. That's a credit to how good the show has been, and how much I have no interest in seeing Cena lol.

It's weird that the WWE title is starting to feel like an after thought.


----------



## Daiko

Despicable Me 2 ad :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Oh shit, Toronto gets a live episode of Raw.


----------



## Brye

AmWolves10 said:


> Cesaro making the guy who got him into the WWE job to him. Real nice. Stay classy...


:lmao

I'm sure that's how it works.


----------



## ToddTheBod

So even though Swagger had a WHC Match at Wrestlemania, they are hoping we completely forget about him?

Cesaro just stole his gimmick. That's kinda wild.


----------



## Amber B

Holy balls I just realized that WWE will have Orton and RVD in the same company. All we need is Hardy back (the pretty one) and Team No Fucks Given will be complete. Then I can die a happy lady.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Please have the Cena/Ryback storyline finished :mark:


----------



## virus21

themizsucks said:


> Cena is next...time to go take a shit


John Cena: the new Raw bathroom break


----------



## Slider575

Dubbletrousers said:


> Anyone else find it funny how Cena has a shirt that says "THE CHAMP IS HERE" with an arrow pointing to his junk


Nikki Bella probably finds is funny :cool2


----------



## Griselda

I am going to mark the fuck out if The Wyatt Family comes out during Cena's promo and fucks him up.


----------



## kobra860

gobsayscomeon said:


> Do you see how saggy his breasts are?


:jay


----------



## Dec_619

Going to be interesting to see what Juan Cena is going to say!


----------



## Punkholic

larrydavidcape said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 7m
> I should probably learn how to counter @WWEBrayWyatt’s finish. #Raw


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad

NO SELLING DAT SHIT.


----------



## Eulonzo

Punkholic said:


> The Champ is still here! :cena5


Mr. Money Man!!! :vince5

The Cash Cow!!! :vince5

It's all about the MUHNN-NEYYYYY!!!! :vince5


----------



## dougnums

larrydavidcape said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 7m
> I should probably learn how to counter @WWEBrayWyatt’s finish. #Raw


Rofl so true


----------



## Mister Hands

SideTableDrawer said:


> They should change Cesaro's theme if he's hanging out with Zeb, I like this push though.


How very dare you


----------



## Osize10

all this does is remind me of the mindfuck that happened an hour ago. SAVE US BRYAN


----------



## Point9Seconds

People will be dissapointed when they see the promo video of RVD and when you see him live. He doesnt look like that anymore. He got chunky a bit if you watched TNA


----------



## ACSplyt

The Golden Boy, Superman! JEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN CENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## connormurphy13

DA CHAMP IS HERE, HAVE NO FEAR :cena5


----------



## chargebeam

Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## WWE

DAT POP

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

This smug cunt.


----------



## Luchini

I hate Cena's cheesy ass talking to the camera shit.


----------



## Hawkke

larrydavidcape said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 7m
> I should probably learn how to *sell* @WWEBrayWyatt’s finish. #Raw


Fixed


----------



## TripleG

"One day away from Tuesday!" 

I hate you. I just fucking hate you. I look at you, and I feel nothing but pain & anger.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's Yawn Cena!


----------



## Lok

Well......here comes the champ!


----------



## Schrute_Farms

i fucking hate this idiot.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punkholic said:


> I'm actually intrigued to see who Cena will feud against now.


Daniel Bryan if he makes a quick recovery


----------



## cindel25

Those boos.. Rise above it Cena


----------



## Ether

glad to see Cena is selling the effects of the brutal 3 stages of hell match


----------



## Waffelz

BIG POPS FOR JOHN CENA OMGDZ


----------



## legendfan97

Goofy Cena.


----------



## Sensesfail

Point9Seconds said:


> People will be dissapointed when they see the promo video of RVD and when you see him live. He doesnt look like that anymore. He got chunky a bit if you watched TNA


i watch TNA and i know what you are talking about


----------



## Punkholic

One day away from Tuesday? WTF?!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

This crowd loves cena


----------



## WrestlinFan

Cole's whiny screams completely ruined that badass segment. Christ Cole, let someone else be the center of attention for once. That whole match and segment was completely hijacked by JBL and Cole's arguing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

Dec_619 said:


> Going to be interesting to see what Juan Cena is going to say!











Perhaps he'll return to challenge John? :vince BOOK IT!


----------



## Coco.

sheena is here? RIP good show...


----------



## Coach

Get off Cenas dick Justin 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Danielson

Cole still doesn't understand how to get heat on the heels without burying them half the time. Your not suppose to laugh hysterically while calling the up and coming star ridiculous, how is that suppose to get anybody over with the audience like that. If he doesn't take them seriously, then the fans whole barely care anyway aren't going to either. 

I'm glad JBL stayed on him, trying to get Cessaro over, and showing Cole how it's done yet again simultaneously.


----------



## H

I swear Jerry Lawler cums his pants when he says "The Champ. Is. Here." everying fucking show.


----------



## AmWolves10

Sorry Cena marks. But this guy is just bad, I'm sorry.


----------



## Osize10

cena is extra happy now that GOAT is finished. Fuck this episode


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Ryback not cleared? Now I know you're totally fucked up


----------



## ABrown

TripleG said:


> "One day away from Tuesday!"
> 
> I hate you. I just fucking hate you. I look at you, and I feel nothing but pain & anger.


:lol


----------



## Schrute_Farms

the match was so brutal he's smiling and joking and feeling just fine tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I guess that is the buzz word of the night

NOT CLEARED


----------



## ACSplyt

Boo that man! Yeezus > Super Cena.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

God I hate his face


----------



## Jigsaw83

BOOOOOO!


----------



## HHHGame78

I'm pretty sure going through that table hurt more than going through that "ambulance".


----------



## Callisto

DatKidMog said:


> This crowd loves cena


You sure about that?


----------



## Mister Hands

"It's funny because I ruin everything by being a lightning rod of hatred"


----------



## Joseph92

For someone that went through 3 stages of hell John boy looks like he just got back from vacation!


----------



## TripleG

Look at that face. I just want to punch it. 

Fuck this, cue Mark Henry! KILL! SMASH! DESTROY!!


----------



## Punkholic

RISE ABOVE HATE! :cena3


----------



## Eulonzo

THE CHAMP... IS... HEREEEE!!!!! :cena4


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Eulonzo said:


> Perhaps he'll return to challenge John? :vince BOOK IT!


He's such a dork


----------



## Shaddw

Cena looks like he's been through hell fpalm


----------



## Dr.Boo

Cena's about to say something?


----------



## Daiko

Piss off you smug uninteresting thundercunt.


----------



## themizsucks

BOOOOO fuck u Cena


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Anyone think that the lights should go out, "We're coming" plays, and they attack their opponent(s)? Particular ambush idea for the Wyatt family.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Cena is starting to get a little stale


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

fucking troll


----------



## KuritaDavion

He hasn't said a word and I want a sniper to cut him down.


----------



## Ray

That shirt is just so damn awful :lol


----------



## TJC93

JUST GET TO THE FUCKING POINT


----------



## y2j4lyf

John, I fucking hate your fucking face


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Look at those males in the crowd cheering for Cena fpalm


----------



## kobra860

ACSplyt said:


> Boo that man! Yeezus > Super Cena.


:kanye


----------



## Trifektah

I really hope the doctor comes out and stops this promo.


----------



## AmWolves10

Same fucking promo every single fucking night.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Ugh, Fuck you Cena. :lol


----------



## connormurphy13

Have to admit it Cena haters, he trolls the crowd so effectively


----------



## WrestlinFan

DO SOMETHING CENA!!! EVOLVE IN SOME WAY!! Shit man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

Vince will listen to this crowd.

"Told ya they would finally come around and love Cena! Ten more years of this!"


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Same shit every god damn week

Such a kiss ass


----------



## NoyK

Am I the only one who thinks that Cena's shirt is awkward as hell?

Y'knowhaimean.


----------



## Buckley

Cena looks like he just went through a hellacious match with The Ryback


----------



## ACSplyt

WE WANT RVD! WE WANT LESNAR! WE WANT SEXUAL CHOCOLATE! WE WANT CM PUNK! Somebody... anybody... come out and destroy that man!


----------



## Evilerk

Cena...I love this..cause no matter how much you boo me..I wont change


----------



## NathWFC

My god he's such a fucking ass kissing cunt.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Y2JFAN811 said:


> God I hate his face


Do you like his HEEL


----------



## Schrute_Farms

no more of this we love the wwe bullshit, just GO HOME, shut the fuck up and quit talking to us like we're 8 you piece of shit.


----------



## Mister Hands

The Shield?


----------



## TripleG

Oh you pandering fuck face!


----------



## Allur

Yes, you should be smiling like that after a three stages of hell match John.


----------



## Darth Sidious

This man is fucking disgusting. I hate him. I genuinely despise the cunt.


----------



## The Imperfect

Some people might not want RVD back but at least appreciate the fact that there's no one else like him, and probably never will be. His character is genius, his in ring work has always been unique. He is still more entertaining than your run of the mill, big body wrestler the company tries to shove down our throats.


----------



## Hawkke

Get his pandering shit off my TV!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Schrute_Farms said:


> the match was so brutal he's smiling and joking and feeling just fine tonight.


Would you expect anything else?


----------



## Paul Rudd

John loves us


----------



## Hypno

Cena caressing the balls of the fans. Subtle.


----------



## Amber B

He's a fabulous troll.


----------



## Duberry

Oh fuck off you pointless *********.


----------



## Rvp20

John plz do one


----------



## Jigsaw83

Same old shit! Same old shit! Gotta play to the crowd to get a reaction. Give me a break. :flip:cussin: okay done ranting about Cena.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

What a kiss ass.

We've heard this promo before.


----------



## DerpCena

Oooooh fuck off one time


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Hulk hogan speech, just stfu cena ..


----------



## CM Danielson

Damn I guess that's their thing now, having everyone coming off big matches on the losing side last night not be medically clear.


----------



## H

This shit? Really?


----------



## Punkholic

Cena getting booed...what a surprise


----------



## 2K JAY

He alwaya gives this fucking speech. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## cavs25

Lips to asses!!
Cena needs a new shirt!!


----------



## Choke2Death

Oh, fuck off Cena already. Same boring speech and I've way past hating you.


----------



## xdryza

Keep sucking farts out of the crowd, Cena. These fuckers will boo you out of the building next week.


----------



## Eulonzo

Cue you users. :cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena's ass kissing at this point is just beyond gross.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Oh fuck you you pandering cunt.


----------



## virus21

TJC93 said:


> JUST GET TO THE FUCKING POINT


----------



## Jamazing

Stop lying, your favorite superstar is Hulk Hogan,cause you both politic like crazy.


----------



## kregnaz

Oh boo hoo, I wonder why they don't like you fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

YOU SUCK YOU BASTARD


----------



## Lillyart_14

Daiko said:


> Piss off you smug uninteresting thundercunt.


Thundercunt. Love it.


----------



## kobra860

Kissing ass already. No shame at all.


----------



## Clique

gobsayscomeon said:


> Cena is *starting* to get a little stale


He's just starting to get stale? :cena2


----------



## Black Jesus

There is a severe lack of FandanGOAT tonight.


----------



## Osize10

UGGGGGHHHHHHHH


BRYAN WHY?!?!?!? PLEASE SAVE US BRYAN....OH NO....fuck


----------



## SPCDRI

Thanks for admiring my honesty, shitdick. Now turn heel already.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

There's a group? Dude, there's a fucking army that doesn't like you


----------



## chargebeam

Trifektah said:


> I really hope the doctor comes out and stops this promo.


:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

This kiss ass, sap sucking troll pandering as usual. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley

"There's a group out there that just doesn't like me."

Yeah, we're called wrestling fans.


----------



## Omega_VIK

What? No you don't, John


----------



## Sensesfail

connormurphy13 said:


> Have to admit it Cena haters, he trolls the crowd so effectively


Do the "heel" turn (with your foot)


----------



## deathslayer

We need to see Mark RATINGZ Henry!


----------



## Daiko

You're only going to take a second? Good, now fuck off.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

So much disappointment


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

The fuck Grand Rapids?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

"That group"

All the 8 year olds around the world. :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo

Cena's fans: 










Oh fuck off with that underdog bullshit.


----------



## NoyK

Cena "I got my haters and fans, but..BUT.. I NEVE GIVE UP! :cena4" promo #8912312378012301231236801236806801236801236801236801236801236806123806801238126890641093470127480217389015240812648901268038012032780123701237012837182730127301293720


----------



## birthday_massacre

I had a horrible 2012 where I headlined 10 of 12 PPVs


----------



## Duberry

He lost ONE MATCH clean.


----------



## Punkholic

The Champ is calling out the entire IWC!


----------



## SubZero3:16

John Cena, Superstar of the year " I had a horrible 2012" SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Someone interrupt this shit.


----------



## dan the marino

A horrible 2012? You mean the one where you beat Lesnar on his returning match, got title shot after title shot, and made Ziggler look like a buffoon? I mean I guess that is still a bad year for :cena2 but still...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Only reason they are keeping Cena is to show kids that no matter how many people hate you, you will always be a champion. I fucking hate this kid fucking bullshit. Fuck this company.


----------



## squeelbitch

damn its just rinse and repeat with cena, boring


----------



## Cyon

Just came back from eating grub to see Cena. Nice.

NO YOU DID NOT CENA.


----------



## Eulonzo

But you were superstar of the year, Cena! :cena4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Aww here we go "a horrible 2012" fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt

Clique said:


> He's just starting to get stale? :cena2


There is no stale in John Cena. :cena2


----------



## KuritaDavion

"I had a horrible 2012."

Well n**** your 2013 ain't much better.


----------



## KingLobos

Burying Ryback


----------



## Headliner

This guy sucking up to the crowd again. I can't tolerate this barney fucker. lmao at the kid clapping. I'm ready to vomit.


----------



## Trifektah

The Cena character is the most arrogant twat of all time.


----------



## TripleG

KuritaDavion said:


> He hasn't said a word and I want a sniper to cut him down.


I feel the same way.


And Cena, I enjoyed watching you lose. I never had to hang into anything. I was happy you were losing. I was pissed off because I knew it was building to you beating The Rock.


----------



## AmWolves10

EVery fucking night the same promo. I don't get how so many Cena marks are still on his nuts. My gosh.


----------



## genocide_cutter

When is John Cena gonna evolve?


----------



## Moto

Welp, time to start drinking.


----------



## Rvp20

THE CHAMP IS QUEER !!!


----------



## 2K JAY

"A horrible 2012"

Yeah, stealing Punk's spotlight and main eventing all those PPVs must have been really horrible. The only thing horrible was yout shitty feuds with Big Show, Kane and John Lauranitis.


----------



## Asenath

This would be a touching speech if the champ hadn't alienated the audience by acting like a big jerkface all the other time.


----------



## ABrown

walking into a match with Ryback and walking out the better man isn't impressing Cena


----------



## Point9Seconds

You losers begged cena to beat the rock and now we get this shit


----------



## HHHGame78

SJFC said:


> He lost ONE MATCH clean.


Don't you get it? That IS a bad year for him. :lol


----------



## Slider575

You knew I didn't care for the new WWE title belt when I first saw it but it is growing on me


----------



## Sensesfail

someone better come out


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Cena just say it.."IVE BEATEN EVERYONE" :russo


----------



## Punkholic

I sense Mark "Ratings" Henry coming out!


----------



## Brye

Goddammit Cena.


----------



## NearFall

Man, this promo is so fresh and new from Cena.


----------



## Paul Rudd

RVD return :mark:


----------



## JC00

Ya so I guess dropping ryback twice through objects is really coming out on top


----------



## Daiko

No, tonight we all debate once more to blow our fucking brains out every time you open your mouth..


----------



## cindel25

Shut up!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Same fucking promo nearly every fucking month.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Que Ryblack Mark Henry *sigh*


----------



## legendfan97

If that's the way you feel then. Well, F U too, cena.


----------



## ACSplyt

Inb4 our lord and savior Yeezus Christ comes and kicks the living shit out of Cena and takes that WWE title.


----------



## kobra860

Clique said:


> He's just starting to get stale? :cena2


He was stale in 2008.


----------



## Eulonzo

ACSplyt said:


> There is no stale in John Cena. :cena2


He's invincible! :cena2

Just ask Ryback, Edge, Randy Orton, The Miz, Shawn Michaels, etc. :cena3


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Cena's ex-wife comes outta nowhere and challenges Cena for the belt.


----------



## bmp487

Save Us Mark Henry


----------



## Ziggler Mark

RVD to win MITB and cash in at a "One night Stand" ppv again? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

Clique said:


> He's just starting to get stale? :cena2


My views on Cena may be clouded by my admiration for the way his rear end looks in his jorts. I'm kidding...the post was an intentional understatement.


----------



## virus21

genocide_cutter said:


> When is John Cena gonna evolve?


He can't. He's a evolutionary dead-end, poised for extinction


----------



## Evolution

Cena should thank me for having to put up with all of you guys complaining about him constantly.


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena's Next Opponent


----------



## Jotunheim

Cue mark henry to be buried, so obvious


----------



## WoWoWoKID

'' THE CHAMP IS HERE''
Well Cena I can proudly say on behalf on the IWC that
'' NO ONE CAREEEEEEEEES''


----------



## H

:shaq


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Such a stale jizzbag

Enough is enough


----------



## TripleG

Mark Henry, destroy this fucking man. Like now. 

Money in the Bank is Cena's kryptonite. He always loses to a cash in.


----------



## Amber B




----------



## Coco.

no...no...no...

just boo this ****** so we can get over this pussy era,...

and here is this cock sucker pandering to the crowd tenfold mick foley...


----------



## insanitydefined

The same promo that he's been cutting for ten years, jeez dude mix it up a little.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## darkguy

I actually think Cena will beat the guy who cashes in the MITB briefcase too


----------



## HHHGame78

:lol RVD begs to differ Cena.


----------



## Dr.Boo

"There will be no opportune time to cash in on me"

:cena2 Because I'm super Cena bitch!


----------



## AmWolves10

Cena... please stop sucking.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Sensesfail

you'll be ready Cena like you were when Edge cashed it in at New Year's Revolution?


----------



## SpeedStick

No WWE title match at MITB?


----------



## Punkholic

Cena kissing the crowd's ass is just pathetic at this point, honestly.


----------



## DerpCena

Cena i was running out of hate for you but you pull me back in


----------



## y2j4lyf

shut up douchebag
edit: RATINGS


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

I can't believe I'm saying this, but the divas segment was more entertaining than this after school special crap. I don't hate Cena as a person, but I am really tired of him acting like a character from Full House


----------



## TJC93

Hasn't he been cashed in on 3 times?


----------



## chargebeam

This was boring.


----------



## WrestlinFan

RATINGZ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NathWFC

That was absolutely fucking terrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So that was a pointless Cena promo

OH Mark Henry


----------



## un_pretti_er

YES


----------



## RyanPelley

Ratings!!!!!


----------



## CM Danielson

God how fucking cheesy is Cena, I almost hate to hear him cut a promo anymore. He's basically telling everyone he's burying whoever they put up against him for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Rustee

Well that didn't achieve anything.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shouldn't Cena's nickname be "Showoff"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

the smooch heard round the world

that ass kissing


----------



## Allur

Really? Nobody intrrrupted?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

A horrible year eh? I wonder how many talents in the back want to have a "horrible" year like Cena.


----------



## Buckley

No Cena your time was 5 years ago.


----------



## Luchini

THE RATINGS!


----------



## Amber B

WHOOP THE BAD PEOPLE.


----------



## 2K JAY

Oh fuck no.

Not Henry vs Cena.

fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death

MIZARK :mark:


----------



## xdryza

Even Cena knows he's full of shit. Why do people like this guy? Honestly.


----------



## ACSplyt

Mark Henry!!!!!!!


----------



## Aficionado

No, your time was then.

MARK!


----------



## bmp487

YES!


----------



## Jigsaw83

End him Mark! END HIM!


----------



## Cyon

:henry1


----------



## ToddTheBod

That Promo seemed like an audible, no?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

You won't hold it forever? Yes John, yes you will. :vince5 :HHH2 :cena3


----------



## Eulonzo

So... Daniel Bryan earns it? :vince2


----------



## SubZero3:16

MARK HENRY!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto

Cena being a magnificent, first rate troll. Oh John, what would we do without you?

I love this man. I really do.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:bosh3

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

MARK :mark:


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

HENRY!!!!


----------



## cindel25

The hills are alive with the sound of music!!!


----------



## Lok

Look at Mark all snazzy.....Dats' wut' he DOES!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"I. WILL. ALWAYS. BE. READY!"
ORLY?


----------



## Slider575

Mark Henry coming out to Cena! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

PLEASE KILL HIM, MARK.


----------



## Mainboy

Please not Mark Henry-Cena fued


----------



## ABrown

Mark looking like a BOSS in that salmon jacket


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Mark please don't retire


----------



## SPCDRI

SOMEBODY GON GET DEY ASS KICKED!

:mark: HENRY


----------



## Shepard

plz be a swerve leading into a wwe title match


plz mark

BEAT HIM UP BEAT HIM UP BREAK HIS NECK BREAK HIS NECK


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Save the ratings, Henry.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Oh my, the Ratings be stylin' tonight.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Ratings henry :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

Henry/Cena double turn!!!


----------



## Rvp20

:henry1 bought his ass kicking boot let hope he dosent hang them up


----------



## Con27

Please Mark kill him!


----------



## izzie

Funny how Cena segments became my piss break/restocking food/beer.


----------



## HHHGame78

:russo INC!


----------



## Daiko

DON'T GO MARK!!


----------



## Dr.Boo

The Ratings just shot through the roof!

Just saying, those weights Henry has on his tights would look good on the championship belt.


----------



## Punkholic

MARK RATINGS HENRY!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14

Yes mark Henry. Please destroy Cena. 

Unless he's announcing his retirement and super Cena will be the first to Congratulate him. If so, fuck you Cena.


----------



## kobra860

Yes!! Rocking the peach jacket.


----------



## finalnight

I thought boots get left in the middle of he ring?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain

genocide_cutter said:


> When is John Cena gonna evolve?


When you reach max level there's no more evolving.


----------



## birthday_massacre

who just MARKED out


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I don't like Henry at all.... I got excited when he interrupted Cena... that says how much Cena entertains me.

Where'd they find that much fabric to fit Henry a suit?


----------



## Mister Hands

"Hello, I'm an empty echo chamber of platitudes masquerading as a wrestling champion."


----------



## Evilerk

I actually caught myself yawning..during Cena's promo


----------



## NearFall

Hear that? That's the sound of 100,000+ tuning in.


----------



## Sensesfail

Sexual Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

msi360-20 said:


> You won't hold it forever? Yes John, yes you will. :vince5 :HHH2 :cena3


Not on Vince's watch! :vince3


----------



## ACSplyt

Sexual Chocolate!!! WE LOVE YOU MARK HENRY!! <3


----------



## chargebeam

Why is Henry acting as a face now?


----------



## Disciple514

John Cena already burying the MITB winner. :StephenA


----------



## Jotunheim

why are guys even remotely excited?, you know mark henry is going to get buried by cena right?, heck why is even cena defending anything, we all know he is going to "overcome the odds" and win every time, just take him off screen, it's useless


----------



## Headliner

He going to tear up. Hopefully Mae Young give him some vagina one last time.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Oh God. Thank You Mark. Now hit Cena with the world strongest slam...cuz that's what you do!!


----------



## Allur

Don't just leave us Mark :batista3


----------



## KingLobos

Goodbye Mark


----------



## Rustee

Put him in the hall of pain, Mark. Just put him in the hall of pain.


----------



## Amber B

Please don't cry.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

dont cry

dont cry


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mark "Creflo Dollar" Henry.


----------



## leon79

World's Strongest Salmon.


----------



## NathWFC

Henry vs Cena feud incoming...

*Hangs self*


----------



## Punkholic

So, no WWE Title match at MITB?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Henry is crying omg..


----------



## Callisto

Aw fuck, man. I can't believe this is it for Mark.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Henry got Mae Young pregnant again! right??


----------



## TripleG

IT'S A TRA...


You know what John, stay there. I hope Henry kills you.


----------



## legendfan97

I hope Mark trolls Cena.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Mark please don't go!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

genocide_cutter said:


> When is John Cena gonna evolve?


----------



## Lok

Oh Henry


----------



## why

ITS WHAT I DO


----------



## birthday_massacre

Swerve about retiring only to attack Cena please


----------



## backpackstunner

Fake turn is fake


----------



## criipsii

Another turn


----------



## PacoAwesome

Don't leave Mark!


----------



## Waffelz

Henry to beat the fuck outta Cena.


----------



## Daiko

He's going..


----------



## darkguy

Anyone believe Mark realized he had to come out now before the fans decided to leave after that segment?


----------



## Sensesfail

Henry, plz just troll all of us and give Cena the World's Strongest Slam telling him you are the next to go after the WWE title


----------



## -XERO-

Evilerk said:


> I actually caught myself yawning..during Cena's promo


I was vacuuming the whole time, didn't pay attention until Mark Henry showed up.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Goodbye Mark, you will always be remembered to me as Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## rikers10

Shit hes actually going


----------



## ACSplyt

You're gonna make us cry. Don't leave us Mark! :'(


----------



## SPCDRI

Headliner said:


> He going to tear up. Hopefully Mae Young give him some vagina one last time.


:bosh4


----------



## Paul Rudd

He's crying


----------



## ABrown




----------



## xdryza

I'm happy that at least Mark will retire as a world champion. Well deserved.


----------



## AmWolves10

DA GOAT! MARK RATINGZ!!!

I sense trolling.


----------



## Buckley

Henry can still make a good manager down the line. He's an A+ talker.


----------



## Rvp20

:henry1 gonna cry


----------



## Lillyart_14

Yep. He's retiring. He's in fucking tears. Thank you Henry.


----------



## Coco.

is that a fucking comb over on mark henry's head or a corn row over?


----------



## mjames74

Pretty sure he's retiring same way Edge did, forced. I bet they're not going to clear him to come back.


----------



## NoyK

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it's not a work

FUUUCK Henry, NOOO


----------



## Griselda

Hall of Pain Henry about to hang it up. :sad:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Noooo Mark, pleaseeee


----------



## Punkholic

Please don't cry


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

He MUST be retiring for real. Tears don't lie.


----------



## dan the marino

:sad: This is a work... right?


----------



## NathWFC

People are honestly buying this retirement bullshit? Cretins.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## Schrute_Farms

using Henry's retirement to put over Cena... how many fucking times do they have to try to get sympathy for their golden boy it's so pathetic.


----------



## Choke2Death

Glad he's getting the reaction he deserves and not a disrespectful crowd.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Henry is screwing with us....He's gonna fuck Cena up and announce he ain't retiring..........I hope..........


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

This better be a work fpalm


----------



## Edgehead41190

"I AIN'T GOING NOWHERE CAUSE THIS IS WHAT I DO!!!" *hits WSS on Cena* That'll make my night....


----------



## y2j4lyf

Please let him just be :troll


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm getting sad.  I'm gonna miss this guy.


----------



## lidojack

He surely can't be retiring in that suit :deandre


----------



## Clique

Damn


----------



## WrestlinFan

Have some respect damn it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry

Mark Henry Hall Of Pain 2014


----------



## Alex DeLarge

I'm thinking it'll be a swerve like Steiner's WCW retirement.


----------



## Luchini

Tis not a work. :sad:


----------



## ACSplyt




----------



## demons1

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## finalnight

I don't think this is a work.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

You know, I always said that Henry looked like he was on the verge of tears. 

He finally let it out.


----------



## kobra860

No! Please be a work!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

chargebeam said:


> Why is Henry acting as a face now?


IMO, he was the face the entire time during his recent feud with Sheamus.


----------



## Con27

Aww man you're gonna get me crying.


----------



## Dudechi

He gone


----------



## Dr.Boo

Henry, don't put Cena over. You're better than that.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Anything but that!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

this speech is so fucking weird...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

No Henry don't say that about Cena!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Sorry henry, ya lost me there


----------



## Moto

Don't kiss his ass, Mark.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

of course hes kissing cenas ass

my god fpalm fuck life


----------



## Punkholic

THANK YOU HENRY!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Cyon

:batista3


----------



## Slider575

I am legit feeling this man, so much respect


----------



## criipsii

Work or not this is good


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Mark Henry borrowing some clothes from Vince McMahon? I swear Vince wears that exact suit and tie.


----------



## xdryza

Cena? Greatest WWE Champion? Not in this lifetime.


----------



## 2K JAY

NO.

DONT SAY THOSE WORDS.


----------



## Jean0987654321

MY OH MY


----------



## Sensesfail

you haven't been the WWE Champion yet Henry


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cena always needs someone to stroke his dick, I mean put him over unk2


----------



## AmWolves10

Mark Henry's retirement speech is used to put Cena over? Are you fucking kidding me? Please tell me this is a work.


----------



## backpackstunner

This is a work but I'm sure after Cena destroys Mark he'll retire for real


----------



## Peapod

This is a fucking work.


----------



## Eulonzo

Inb4 some of you hate him for what he just said about Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley

Cena, take your hat off and show respect, you fucking goon.


----------



## NathWFC

It's a work you fools.


----------



## Trifektah

God damnit if Henry's retirement speech is about Cena I'm going to fucking choke


----------



## WrestlinFan

Fucking thank you Mark, this is legit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Don't Mark.. stop!

Feels..


----------



## Brye

Henry.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

please tell me cena is about to get an ass kicking of the century.


----------



## ACSplyt

Don't leave us Mark Henry!! .


----------



## Chan Hung

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Don't Retire HENRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanzou666

nooo henry noooo


----------



## y2j4lyf




----------



## Allur

Well there it is :batista3


----------



## Phillies3:16

Is this some sick way to get cena cheered and get him over?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Henry should go to TNA.


----------



## Prayer Police

Induct Cena in the hall of pain!


----------



## Evilerk

see Henry has to do this now..that Cena is in the ring..

Cena riding anykind of coatails to get him in a storyline


----------



## genocide_cutter

ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## Punkholic

Cena will tell Henry that he can have one more match at MITB against him for the WWE Title. I'm calling it.


----------



## Jean0987654321

RIP Mark Henry's career 1996-2013


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy shit this is emotional


----------



## cindel25

Thank You Henry!


----------



## Disciple514

Crowd chanting one more match. I say one more feud.


----------



## TripleG

Wallop him with the belt Henry.


----------



## JC00

The Brown Horatio said:


>


That dude in the glasses def. saw the tit slip


----------



## LigerJ81

RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## Mainboy

hanzou666 said:


> nooo henry noooo


:lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Peapod said:


> This is a fucking work.


People said the same thing for Edge.


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Amber B




----------



## why

DONT GO DAMN IT


----------



## checkcola

Hit him with that title!


----------



## The Absolute

Infinite sadness fills my soul right now!! Don't go, Ratingz!!


----------



## kregnaz

Belt was mentioned, it must be a work...


----------



## ACSplyt

Mark Henry, OUR WWE Champion.


----------



## Ray

I'm just waiting for the turn...


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hope he eats the belt and shits it out on Cena's face


----------



## oMonstro

why cena? why?


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## GeorgeCostanza

so that's the only way a black man will touch the gold

fuck wwe


----------



## NoyK

HIT HIM WITH THE BELT DAMMIT, TELL ME THIS IS A WORK


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Even klan members want to see Henry take Cena's head off.


----------



## Callisto

Oh good lord. The waterworks are out of me.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Mark's retirement is about Cena? 

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKK

UUUUUUUUUUU


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung

Henry Never Held the Title Damn 

UM HENRY YOU EARNED THE FUKING TITLE!!!


----------



## Punkholic

ONE MORE MATCH! :clap


----------



## xdryza

I sense a twist coming.


----------



## Londrick

Fuck this shit. It's making me have feelings, and I don't like that.


----------



## chargebeam

Why the fuck is Cena here? Just fucking go, it's not your segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cena's "earned" it 11 times. Just 11.


----------



## Eulonzo

Mark earned that WWE title years ago.


----------



## finalnight

Not a work fools. People said it was a work when edge retired too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad

Wyatt family coming out now would get so much heat :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## AmWolves10

This show has gone downhill since Punk's promos.


----------



## LVblizzard

Why do people think this is a work?


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Banjo

RIP RAW ratings


----------



## TheBkMogul

Thank goodness they aren't WHAT'ing him.


----------



## The Absolute

In the name of Jesus Christ and all that is holy, let this be a work!! PLEASE LET THIS BE A WORK!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin




----------



## ZBrillBladeTim

Will face Cena at MITB in his last match I think...


----------



## y2j4lyf

bama2


----------



## ACSplyt

So many feels in this thread and around the world. This is a tragic and sad moment.


----------



## Luchini

BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry retires, WWE ratings drop to TNA levels.


----------



## Duberry

You can leave now John....


----------



## KingLobos

LVblizzard said:


> Why do people think this is a work?


Because they are fucking idiots


----------



## Clique




----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## Sensesfail

lol, someone said Mae Young


----------



## Brye

Goddamn.


----------



## Punkholic

So much respect for Henry, man :clap


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## H

:clap Thank you, Mark. Thank you.


----------



## Amber B

This can't be real.


----------



## RyanPelley

Lmao about Mae Young.


----------



## TripleG

LOL Mae Young reference.


----------



## Dec_619

This isn't a work guys, he's retiring.


----------



## Trifektah

I'm not gonna believe this retirement until I see the text he sent himself where he decided to retire.


----------



## Headliner

Wow this just soured up my mood completely.


----------



## Daiko

:lol Mae mention :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

chargebeam said:


> Why the fuck is Cena here? Just fucking go, it's not your segment.


He asked Cena to stay.


----------



## Waffelz

Tearing up here


----------



## KuritaDavion

Damn this is getting to me worse then Edge.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

NathWFC said:


> It's a work you fools.


not everything's a fucking work

edit: or not :mark:


----------



## NoyK

"Not Mae Young, dummy" :lol

Man, this is sad though


----------



## Hallofpain

Please be a swerve


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Disciple514

Not Mae Young dummy :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Thank you Henry one of the best monster wrestlers


----------



## kimino

That troll


----------



## Dudechi

Last Member of the Nation... He gone.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmfaoo mae young


----------



## Ray

Shit...this is really real


----------



## Alicenchains

Here it comes


----------



## Allur

That Love you Mark! -shout :clap


----------



## EraOfAwesome

chargebeam said:


> Why the fuck is Cena here? Just fucking go, it's not your segment.


Because Henry asked him to stay, you fuck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peapod

Yessssssssssss


----------



## Headliner

YES YES YES YES FUCKING YES!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Talk about giving the crowd what they want.


----------



## Zeus85

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Stad

FUCK YES!


----------



## GoDJ757

This promo got me a lil emotional


----------



## rikers10

YESSSSS!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## birthday_massacre

and there it is!!!!!


----------



## Brye

THATS WHAT HE DO


----------



## why

FUCK YESSSSS


----------



## Buckley

FUCK YES


----------



## chargebeam

OMG


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssss


----------



## Jigsaw83

YEAH!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*YES!*


----------



## Shaddw

:mark:


----------



## backpackstunner

Called IT


----------



## 2 Ton 21

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Rvp20

LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er

:mark:


----------



## TJC93

THAT'S why people think it's a work


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:russo DAT SWERVE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

TROOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLOL


----------



## kregnaz

FUCK. YES.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Holy shit!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

FORUM CRASH FORUM CRASH

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2JFAN811

YEAH BABY


----------



## Dubbletrousers

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Joseph92

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

WHAT A TWIST!


----------



## Callisto

OMG :mark: 

Dddddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Paul Rudd

:mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321

WHAT??


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Hell yeah!


----------



## Billy Kidman

Bahahahahaha.


----------



## y2j4lyf

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES


----------



## PacoAwesome

FUCK YO SHIT CENA!!!!!!


----------



## Luchini

Swerve! :russo :mark: Fuck yeah!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

YEEESSS!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## PunkShoot

OH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Buttermaker

Damnit, I don want Henry to retire.. One more Title run is more like it..

But after that speech, one more.. Wait a minute, on that note 

Fuck yaa!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

Thats what he does!!!


----------



## NathWFC

And work - what a surprise.


----------



## ACSplyt

Thank you Henry!!!!


----------



## dan the marino

:lmao DATS WHAT I DO!


----------



## Choke2Death

ITZ A WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :henry1


----------



## themizsucks

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PhilThePain

YESSSSSS! "MARK"ING OUT!


----------



## Slider575

YES YES YES YES YES :mark:


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

THATS WHAT HE DOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Redwood

GOAT.


----------



## Moto

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Evilerk

:grande2


WHAT!!!


----------



## Griselda

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES! THE HALL OF PAIN WILL NEVER RETIRE!


----------



## Hypno

FUCKING SWERVED.


----------



## Mr. Slave

YESSS ITS A WORK


----------



## Lillyart_14

Oh yes. Hall of pain!!


----------



## TheBkMogul

OH BAH GAWD. FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## demons1

YES YES YES YES YES OH MY GOD I CAME YES!


----------



## oMonstro

AAAAAAHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Punkholic

LOL at the Mae Young reference :lmao


----------



## legendfan97

I TOLD YOU! HE TROLL CENA!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Sensesfail

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

Fucking swerve!!!!


----------



## The Absolute

Thank you Jesus!! RATINGZ AIN'T GOING NOWHERE, BITCHES!!


----------



## Cyon

:lmao :lmao :lmao

YES YES YES YES

:henry1


----------



## More Stables

Marking the fuck out!!!! BEST WORK EVER!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

YESYEYEYESYES YES YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

SWERVE BITCHES!


----------



## Lok

DATS WUT HE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES! :lol


----------



## DerpCena

And the oscar for best actor in 2013 goes to Mark Henry...

Fucking hell hahahahahah


----------



## dougnums

KingLobos said:


> Because they are fucking idiots


ahahahaha


----------



## Waffelz

Henry the troll


----------



## squeelbitch

that was a fucking epic promo!!!!!!!!


----------



## imonaplain

HOLY FUCKING NIPPLES


----------



## H

YES YES YES YES YES

GREATEST TROLL OF ALL TIME :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## DFUSCMAN

MARK FUCKING HENRY


----------



## kobra860

Yes!! He trolled the fuck out of everyone!


----------



## Brye

HOLY FUCK YES.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

wow...SWERVE OF THE FUCKING YEAR


DATS WHAT I DO!


----------



## Kabraxal

Talk about epic trolling! Way to go Henry!


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao And the crowd cheers.

Thank god.


----------



## Eulonzo

DAMN. :mark:


----------



## xdryza




----------



## Con27

:mark: :mark: :mark: YES! YES! YES! :mark:


----------



## NexS.E.S

EPIC


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Aficionado

Yesssss!!! What a fucking swerve!!! HENRY'S stock just rose tenfold! Yes!!!


----------



## Mister Hands




----------



## BlackaryDaggery

FUCK YES.


----------



## Huganomics

YESSSSSSSSSS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

:lmao:lmao:lmao:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown




----------



## Y2-Jerk

Henry you trolled me!


----------



## Ray




----------



## TripleG

Seriously, John Cena has got to be the dumbest motherfucker on the planet.


----------



## hanzou666

lol i marked


----------



## Duberry

:henry1:henry1:henry1:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Skullduggery

Thank god for that


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Mark Henry just earned dat respect from me, and I officially want to see that match. Thank you Henry.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

henry is fucking over!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

Finally some decent writing.


----------



## Amber B




----------



## Hawkke

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA That was great! :mark::mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo

Fucking GOAT!!! Mark Henry for longest reigning champion ever!!!


----------



## Headliner

YESSSSSS


----------



## Annihilus

LOL!


----------



## 2K JAY

so predictable lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mark Henry has just become the saviour of tonight. THANK YOU HENRY :clap :clap :clap THANK YOU HENRY


----------



## checkcola

Well, Henry just got over as a babyface


----------



## cindel25

THAT WHAT HE DO!!! Yasssss!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Raw of the year


----------



## Bubba T

That was awesome.


----------



## ECWFTW420

THATS WHAT I DO :henry1


----------



## BrendenPlayz

WHAT A SWERVE


----------



## Allur

What the actual fuck? He played that so fucking well


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING!


----------



## chargebeam

THAT WAS FANTASTIC! :cheer


----------



## why

THE BEST THING IN WRESTLING= MARK HENRY

I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK


----------



## birthday_massacre

I just hope this doesnt end in a Henry vs Cena in a WWE vs Retirement match


----------



## Stad

:lmao DAT ACTING.


----------



## NearFall

THATS WHAT HE DO


----------



## Buckley

YOU THINK ITS THAT EASY? :henry


----------



## KingLobos

Unbelievable


----------



## johnnyblaze1009

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## sbuch

best segment all year


----------



## Joseph92

THAT WAS AWASOME!!


----------



## Rvp20

:henry1 i fukin love u !!!!


----------



## AmWolves10

DA GOAT! MARK RATINGZ HENRY!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter

Thats just what he do


----------



## SubZero3:16

Fucking trolled us all!!! :troll MARK HENERY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er

Henry just trolled the entire WWE universe! And the crowd loves it!


----------



## Y2Joe

HOLY SHIT WHAT A FUCKING SWERVE.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Yes!! :cheer :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

YES! Exactly what I wanted. It's like Christmas.


----------



## criipsii

lol hit refresh, 10 pages in 1 sec!!!!


----------



## The Imperfect

Even after the surprise slam, he still managed to turn face!


----------



## WrestlinFan

This is what I call a perfect segment. No fucking Cole shrieking the whole time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jmacz

YES 10/10 TROLL


----------



## dan the marino

Henry is a fucking damn good actor. No doubt about it. 

I figured it was a swerve the whole time but those tears had me second guessing myself. Awesome job.


----------



## Prayer Police

He tricked us!!!!
I had no idea!!


----------



## oMonstro

HENRY OVER AS FUCK!!! THAT POP!!!


----------



## El_Absoluto

Ok there is your next challenger lol


----------



## ACSplyt

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!! :henry1


----------



## legendfan97

RAW GOING WILD! WE ARE ALL GOING CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColtofPersonality

:russo :russo :russo !!!~!!!!


----------



## The Absolute

I swear to God, the fucking ratingz just went through the roof!!


----------



## Punkholic

FUCK YEAH!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Clique

HOLY SHIT 

That was awesome


----------



## Waffelz

THATS WHAT I DO!!!


----------



## Slider575

That was a really good work by Mark rating Henry wow


----------



## finalnight

That BIG E is how its done BOY!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## itsmadness

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## connormurphy13

DAS WHAT HE DOES


----------



## Rustee

Rustee said:


> Put him in the hall of pain, Mark. Just put him in the hall of pain.


Thanks Mark. :agree:


----------



## B. [R]

I fucking love the shit out of Mark fucking Henry. He just fucking dusts off the jacket like a badass and fucking walks away like a gangster.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

THATS WHAT HE DOES!!!!


----------



## Lok

Dat' man wants that title! Get em' Mark!


----------



## Jim Force

OUT OF NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Redwood

THAT'S WHAT I DOOOOOOO.


----------



## Choke2Death

Awesome promo. I had this hope inside me that he would swerve us with the hug and HE DID IT! :mark:


----------



## Cyon

THAT'S WHAT I DO

So much swag when he put that coat over his shoulders.


----------



## backpackstunner

"THATS WHAT I DO!!"


----------



## danny_boy

Oh Mark, I've never been so happy to be lied to in my life


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I was truly trolled.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark

I went from crying to smiling.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Legit marked out!!


----------



## Chip Kelly

GREATEST ACTOR OF ALL TIME!!! Any one who says they didn't buy that is full of shit. Give that man an oscar


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Dusting off the suit like a pimp. That's why he's awesome.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-6_weQWSf0tk/UTUSWEGVCcI/AAAAAAAALDA/TKx3h9svXAw/s1600/my-*****.gif


----------



## KO Bossy

I had a real feeling that it would end like that.

Excellent segment.


----------



## GoDJ757

Oh shit


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Good shit by Henry.


----------



## Sensesfail

this has been an amazing Raw tonight, best Raw since the Raw after WM


----------



## y2j4lyf

THE RATINGS JUST SKYROCKETED


----------



## ~Humanity~

THAT VILLIAN!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo

:henry1 :henry1


----------



## Eulonzo

OH MY FUCKING GOD, THAT WAS EPIC AND AWESOME!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

That was an incredible segment. Why has WWE been so good the past couple weeks?


----------



## Daiko

HENRTY Bhifcinaso;l gjmasl wlucp#[32 w7opokw;c'w :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jigsaw83




----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## PhilThePain

Mark Henry doesn't like to "hug it out".


----------



## Shepard

i almost fell for it


HALL OF PAIN BABY I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK


:henry1


----------



## Brye

Gets everyone all emotional and then BAM!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

That was one of the best farewell speeches I've ever heard... with one of the best swerves I've ever seen.


----------



## Flawless Victory

LMAO. THAT SHIT WAS BEAUTIFUL!!! I don't know who's coming up with these ideas but good God keep them coming!!!


----------



## rikers10

fucking awesome!


----------



## Dec_619

Jesus christ, don't do that to us Mark!!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

AND THE OSCAR GOES TO...


----------



## killacamt

Haha even my 5 yr old is loving this


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

THANK YOU HENRY *CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP*


----------



## Zeus85

THATS WHAT I DO!


----------



## Calzum

GREATEST RAW MOMENT


----------



## HHHGame78

Marks Henry's kids be saying, "That's my daddy kicking John Cena's butt"!


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THAT SWERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark: :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :russo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RAW OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Clique

Amazing segment right there

I was fooled, dammit


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Henry chants :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Man, i went from crying to marking out. :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

That was a truly awesome mark out moment.


----------



## virus21

Did someone put Vince on medication or something? This can't be a modern day Raw!


----------



## un_pretti_er

Seeriously, that was amazing


----------



## SUNDAY

THATS WHAT HE DO!


----------



## chops52

That was pretty fucking good


----------



## Punkholic

NOW, THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME! :clap


----------



## legendfan97

Read Stone Cold Tweet. LMAO!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


That has to be one of the funniest and best segments I've seen in awhile....Well done Mark! I bow to you! While he was talking I was thinking :bs:


----------



## finalnight

Love the "You still got it" chants.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute

After tonight, I think there can be no denying that Mark Henry is the fucking GOAT.


----------



## BKsaaki

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
HIS FACE


----------



## CM Danielson

LMAO! Oh shit that was hilarious I honestly didn't see that coming at all awesome!! I hope Mark Henry destroys Cena and gets the title.


----------



## Disciple514

What a beautiful Swerve. :henry1


----------



## ABrown

Henry deserves ALL of these


----------



## ArnoldTricky

That acting, those tears. Holy fuck. I love being worked like this. MAD PROPS!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Henry pulling a ROZAY 4TH QUARTER IM BACK


----------



## Jotunheim

great retirement match for Henry, being retired by none other than John piece of fucking shite hope he dies in a fire Cena


----------



## Slider575

Mark Henry slamming the WWE champion in a Pink Suit, what a pimp lol. THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## dan the marino

Those tears had me going. Henry you incredible bastard.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This raw shows why you let wrestling bookers write shows and not sit com writers


----------



## Deptford

I missed the first two hours. Did Punk come out and talk or is this his first appearance tonight?


----------



## Paul Rudd

Fuck that was good.


----------



## Evolution

Shame he'll lose at the PPV


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr. Smug-bastard face just got inducted into the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Annihilus

that was really good, I thought it was a legit retirement.. I mean you know the things he's saying were true.


----------



## LVblizzard

This is such an awesome Raw! Mark Henry had me fooled and it was awesome.


----------



## demons1

I am so happy I tuned back in for this segment. This Raw overall has been one of the best of the year so far.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I know we're all about 'pushing young talent' but I wouldn't be against him winning at MITB, he won't mind but his WHC run was godly.


----------



## Alim




----------



## ugotrage

:mark:


----------



## Cyon




----------



## Mister Hands

DREAM: Henry beats Cena, Bryan/Henry at Summerslam in the greatest WM main event we never got.


----------



## Eulonzo

y2j4lyf said:


> THE RATINGS JUST SKYROCKETED


DID IT?! :mark:

I JUST DIED. I MARKED OUT.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I really enjoyed that segment and if I say I expected that, I'd be a total liar.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:clap :clap :clap

Brilliant just Brilliant. Whoever was the genius behind this deserves a fucking raise seriously.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

i feel like a total shithead now

sucked me right in


----------



## Calzum




----------



## TJC93

His real retirement speech is gonna be fun now


----------



## Punkholic

Punk vs Henry at MITB.


----------



## kobra860

Give that man an Oscar!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Seriously though, that was some incredible acting by Henry. He fooled me.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

*BOW DOWN TO MARK HENRY*


----------



## GoDJ757

He trolled the fuck outta everybody. Me included


----------



## Waffelz

No Daniel Bryan-Cena though. Shame there is absolutely no chance Henry is going over.


----------



## Edgehead41190

ARRIVE. WHAT I DO. LEAVE.


----------



## Amber B

Only someone who can beautifully cry on cue could pull something like that off.
God bless him and dat Pepto suit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It's a shame though all this is just gonna lead to Cena beating Henry.


----------



## NoyK

Great RAW. Amazing.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

I thought, and hoped, it might end like that, but gotta admit, I got a bit choked up about half way through that.


----------



## mjames74

The forums haven't crashed in a while.

:henry1 THATS WHAT I DOOOOOOO!


----------



## vegasmann

anyone that didn't expect that is dillusinal


----------



## Lillyart_14

I was truly trolled. What a fuxking promo. wesome.


----------



## why

Henry is a hell of an actor


----------



## Y2Joe

On a somewhat related note, WWE just re-tweeted a post from a profile called #freepussyjuices.

Classy.


----------



## Choke2Death

The only thing I had during that speech was hope for a swerve, he truly had me believing every word as with everyone else. Then BAM, WSS to Cena.

Other than Orton and Bryan getting cut short, this has been a great Raw. Surprising for 2013.


----------



## HHHbkDX

That was FUCKING EPIC!!! Give that motherfucker the title.


----------



## Sensesfail

mjames74 said:


> The forums haven't crashed in a while.
> 
> :henry1 THATS WHAT I DOOOOOOO!


i experienced that as well


----------



## A$AP

Goat Henry with a perfectly executed troll job. I'm actually enjoying this Raw.


----------



## Cyon

:clap

Seriously, that was brilliant.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Say if he wasn't crying then I would be a bit skeptical but seeing those tears continue to flow trolled me hardcore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CENA/HENRY AT MITB.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm pretty sure everyone who said "This is a work." actually got really into it and believed it in the last minute or two.

So basically, Mark Henry trolled us ALL. :lol That was awesome, even my mom loved it. What a fucking heel, man. The fact that he mentioned his kids & wife etc, and still did this. :mark: He's the MAN!


----------



## Alim

Y'all thought I was RETIRIN'?


----------



## Bushmaster

Henry is a better actor than :rock what an acting job from him


----------



## The Brown Horatio

That was an amazing promo from Henry, I legit thought he was retiring so damn convincing in his delivery, the tears aswell. Dat segment :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:mark:


----------



## connormurphy13

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT!!! :sandow


----------



## Punkholic

Someone needs to give Henry an Oscar :clap


----------



## Osize10

Waffelz said:


> No Daniel Bryan-Cena though. Shame there is absolutely no chance Henry is going over.


Yeah this sucks...Bryan's career is fucking dead now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MARK MOTHERFUCKIN HENRY, folks!!! DATS WHAT HE DOES!!


----------



## Deptford

I hope they give Henry the title before he leaves. He was fucking brilliant in that segment holy shit everything was perfect fucking henry can act he needs to be the one in movies lol


----------



## Bullydully

You guys are all marking out now but I can't wait to hear the complaints after their awful match at MITB. So predictable.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Sooooo trolled.. I literally thought this was it for Henry, that was brilliant!


----------



## chops52

So at least this means Bryan won't be wasted at MITB


----------



## KrazyGreen

*MARKED*Henry


----------



## Londrick

Amber B said:


>


----------



## NoyK

No more chatbox


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Henry got me :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo

Y2Joe said:


> On a somewhat related note, WWE just re-tweeted a post from a profile called #freepussyjuices.
> 
> Classy.


:sandow


----------



## Daiko

Mark fucking Henry. Had me hooked onto the retirement bullshit and then fucking blew my mind with the twist, fantastic segment to add to a brilliant Raw.


----------



## Slider575

Y2Joe said:


> On a somewhat related note, WWE just re-tweeted a post from a profile called #freepussyjuices.
> 
> Classy.


:yum:


----------



## un_pretti_er

That was fucking gold. The best part is a majority of the crowd enjoyed it.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


>


----------



## izzie

SO GOOD.
Predictable, but SO GOOD.

It'd be awesome if they let Henry retire with the belt.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Sucks that Cena isn't going to drop the Title to him at MITB


----------



## Chan Hung

*Fuck Give Mark Henry the best Actor Award!!! WOW :russo*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Fucking Awesome! :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Even if Henry gets cashed in on straight away, give him the title just to say he's had it.


----------



## The Absolute

Honestly, if they don't give Henry at least one WWE Title reign, Vince McMahon can go straight to hell.


----------



## Sensesfail

Sensesfail said:


> Henry, plz just troll all of us and give Cena the World's Strongest Slam telling him you are the next to go after the WWE title


yeah, i definitely called that


----------



## AthenaMark

I LOVE PRO WRESTLING!


----------



## zxLegionxz

THANK U HENRY!!! THANK U HENRY 


AWESOME SEGMENT


----------



## Griselda

I can't help but feel this will lead to a "Loser Leaves WWE" match with Cena going over.


----------



## Bryan D.

Why have you been so good lately, WWE?


----------



## H

Man, that was just terrific. He had them real tears going, then pulled a GOAT swerve. 

I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK


----------



## ClobberingTime

THATS WHAT I DO! rofl, kudos to Henry


----------



## Red Zombie

I have to admit I use to not be a fan of mark but the last few months hes had some entertaining promos.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mjames74

Gamblor said:


> It's a shame though all this is just gonna lead to Cena beating Henry.


Henry said he was going to be retiring soon. He hasn't had the WWE title. Might give him a short run for a send off. Wouldn't shut out the possibility.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Mark Henry is the man!


----------



## FITZ

Mister Hands said:


> DREAM: Henry beats Cena, Bryan/Henry at Summerslam in the greatest WM main event we never got.


I agree, Bryan is a great underdog challenger. The fact they didn't do that at Mania for the title is a shame. The cage match they had was amazing and Bryan is significantly more over now then he was then. Henry is also the kind of guy that can put him over in a big match like that. Honestly if they have enough star power on the rest of the card they could do something like that. 

I still have a hard time seeing Cena dropping the title though.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Trifektah

As awesome as that was I fucking dread next week when Cena comes out smiling like a jackass saying "You got me!"


----------



## kobra860

Y2Joe said:


> On a somewhat related note, WWE just re-tweeted a post from a profile called #freepussyjuices.
> 
> Classy.


:vince2


----------



## King Gazza

Mark Henry is a hero.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Y2Joe said:


> On a somewhat related note, WWE just re-tweeted a post from a profile called #freepussyjuices.
> 
> Classy.


Wait. So is that hashtag about hookers who drip giving freebies or a wronged criminal with the horrible nickname of "Pussy Juices"?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I'm serious, anybody who has read my comments the past few days knows I could have given a fuck less about Henry and if he retired. The thought of him feuding with Cena made me yawn.

After he pulled that segment, I'm officially hooked into that feud. That was one of the most brilliant feud setups I've ever seen. I mean as much as I was thinking about it in the back of my mind, I was still kinda shocked. He went as far as to bring his kids into it. Incredible.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Hope Henry gets the belt and at least holds it for a month


----------



## Happenstan

Y2Joe said:


> On a somewhat related note, WWE just re-tweeted a post from a profile called #freepussyjuices.
> 
> Classy.


What? You prefer to pay for them?


----------



## Bushmaster

Chatbox is gone :henry1. Henry has sent the chatbox into the HoP. Forum hasn't crashed in a while I think, what a segment..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

What really had me convinced is when he gave the belt back to Cena, on top of the waterfall tears.


Fuck it, I want Henry to win the belt now. Otherwise, it was all pointless. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands

The funniest part was Cole acting outraged while the crowd basically came all over the ring.

ALSO: per the app, Cesaro's delivery of WE THE PEOPLE is gonna make Swags even more irrelevant.


----------



## Humph

DATS WHAT HE DO


----------



## Eulonzo

ShowStopper '97 said:


> CENA/HENRY AT MITB.


Not gonna lie, I wanna see that now.


----------



## KingLobos

Russo is back

No other explanation


----------



## TheBusiness

Please, please let ratings Henry beat Cena clean and beat him that bad he's written off television

He'd then overtake Bryan as the undisputed GOAT


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

For a second I bought it, but as soon as Cena got in the ring - I knew it was WSS time.


----------



## Allur

Give him a month-long reign, come on.


----------



## ABrown

still hyped as fuck


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life

He had me crying and everything, that big bastard!!! What a SWERVE! <3


----------



## Slider575

So with one promo Henry looks like a more viable threat to the WWE title than Ryback ever did lol


----------



## ACSplyt

Thatta boy Mark Henry! :henry1


----------



## Marv95

Mark Henry swerving ass sweat for life.


----------



## Punkholic

Henry for WWE Champ, man! :clap


----------



## Amber B

He's amazing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao Henry is a beast.


----------



## connormurphy13

Y'ALL A BUNCHA PUPPETS


----------



## Daiko

OH MY GAWD RENEE!!! BEST RAW EVER!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KO Bossy

:henry1 : Hey John!


----------



## Lok

Bunch of PUPPETS!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Headliner said:


> YESSSSSS


----------



## A$AP

On a side note who the hellll was that female interviewer?

:datass


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Segment of the year. Period. Better actor than Dwayne lol


----------



## GoDJ757

Henry is a G


----------



## CamillePunk

Segment of the year and it isn't close.


----------



## H

More Henry GOATness. "Y'all a bunch of puppets. Aren't ya? You don't have to answer dat."

Please give this man a title run. FUCKING PLEASE.


----------



## Cyon

Loving Mark Henry so much right now :lmao

PUPPETS


----------



## Sensesfail

lol, Renee Young getting trolled firsthand by Sexual Chocolate


----------



## legendfan97

You didn't fool me.


----------



## HHHGame78

:lawler "What a ruse - o"


----------



## Eulonzo

We are puppets, because most of us fucking believed it. :lol

OH SHIT HE'S CHALLENGING HIM!


----------



## backpackstunner

Give the man DAT TITLE


----------



## Luchini

WWE you have stepped your shit up!

:clap


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Ya'll a bunch'a puppets!"


----------



## Ray

Give that GOD the title :mark:


----------



## Clique

Give Henry the WWE Title dammit!


----------



## AmWolves10

Cena ate up with stupid!!! Mark Henry whoops the bad guys! DA GOAT!


----------



## Shepard

THE REASON I GOT TWO BOOTS IS BECAUSE I LEAVE ONE OF THEM IN HIS REAR END


----------



## BKsaaki

Fandango said:


> Y'all thought I was RETIRIN'?


:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I'll gladly be your puppet, Henry.


----------



## Trifektah

PTP needs to become "Team Henry" and just follow him around, keep their distance and yell "That's what he do!!!!"


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Put Mark Henry in a movie.


----------



## Waffelz

Henry!


----------



## Jotunheim

TheBusiness said:


> Please, please let ratings Henry beat Cena clean and beat him that bad he's written off television
> 
> He'd then overtake Bryan as the undisputed GOAT


oh please, you know it won't happen, just enjoy the ride of henry being buried by cena


----------



## Arrogant Mog

o snap :mark:

WWE TITLE MATCH


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Puppets? Mark Henry puppetmaster.


----------



## why

Henry cuts the best promos


----------



## BrendenPlayz

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## Ziggler Mark

I honestly wouldnt be opposed to Henry winning the WWE title for a short period of time.


----------



## TripleG

And in one act of deception and betrayal, Mark Henry becomes the most beloved babyface in the company!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Mark Henry is a beast


----------



## The Absolute

This man is fucking Jesus right now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

The clue was when JBL said that the WWE title was the only title that Henry had never won, but damn that retirement speech swayed me in to believing that he was retiring.


----------



## PhilThePain

He left a glove in Mae Young's vagina and now he'll leave a boot in Cena's rear-end.


----------



## 2K JAY

3MB BABAYYY


----------



## RDEvans

Mark Henry is so great


----------



## Marcos 25063

this RAW is good


----------



## Punkholic

Y2Joe said:


> On a somewhat related note, WWE just re-tweeted a post from a profile called #freepussyjuices.
> 
> Classy.


That's not PG! Gotta fire that Twitter intern! :vince3


----------



## ACSplyt

3MB!! CHRIS JERIGOAT!!


----------



## Hallofpain

I think Henry wins title but Cena wins it back the next night on Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jigsaw83

Dat Renee Young! And shoving and leaving one of the boots up Cena's ass? Do it! End him Mark!


----------



## TJC93

'He used his family' Fuck off.


----------



## Chiller88

That was pretty damn brilliant. Props to whoever came up with that idea and props to GOAT Henry for that delivery. You alllll bought it. Pretty good raw so far.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Commentary always talk like it's a funeral when Cena gets attacked.


----------



## Daiko

Jericho time, baybay!


----------



## shutupchico

oscar winning performance by henry. he ALMOST had me when he brought up his family.


----------



## rikers10

abrown0718 said:


> still hyped as fuck


Please stop :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands

I think I'm in an embarrassing amount of love with Renee, and also possibly Mark Henry.


----------



## Dr.Boo

That's irrelevant said:


>


----------



## WrestlinFan

Raw has been more entertaining than most PPVS tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Dat GOAT Henry killed the chatbox.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Man I can't believe Mark Henry just won me over like that lol. I'd seriously be interested in seeing Henry get the title now if he's can pull that kinda shit off.


----------



## Con27

Everyone has two boots Mark :lol


----------



## LVblizzard

Dare I say, the best Raw of the year besides the post-WM Raw?


----------



## un_pretti_er

Henry gets better with age


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

This has been a really good episode.


----------



## Griselda

RAW IS JERICHOOOOOOO!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Jericho, heel to face in 24 hours. :lol

JeriGOAT


----------



## Luchini

SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH ASS COLE!


----------



## Aficionado

Cole disgusted with Mark involving family. Its not like he brought up a dead mother or anything.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> And in one act of deception and betrayal, Mark Henry becomes the most beloved babyface in the company!


Thats what happens when you have more to your personality than smiling like a jackass and kissing ass


----------



## chargebeam

A$AP said:


> On a side note who the hellll was that female interviewer?
> 
> :datass


Renée Paquette.


----------



## SPCDRI

Ep has been good for a while.

WINNIPEG!

:mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter




----------



## RustyPro

Jericho V Slater? Bray to debut then.


----------



## NoyK

3MB still exists? :lol


----------



## Alim

Renee appearance on Raw, nice


----------



## Amber B

Someone must've been smoking that good shit to book this episode. Next week we'll be back to a booking team of monkeys smoking crack from Hunts Point.


----------



## Deptford

YOU GOTTA CHECK OUT THE APP :lmao


----------



## Punkholic

JERICHO!!! :mark:


----------



## Slider575

That multicolored jacket looks so bad, the white one is so much better, a lot easier to see his entrance pose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DON'T HINDER JINDER :HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot

Jericho!!!!!! woot woot


----------



## TripleG

"they sounded like a car being tortured on a hot plate" 

Uh Jericho, that's not funny.


----------



## ACSplyt

Y2J!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mister Hands said:


> I think I'm in an embarrassing amount of love with Renee, and also possibly Mark Henry.


Is it wrong I'm in love more with the latter then the former?


----------



## Allur

Well that's actually something I have to watch on the WWE APP :cole3


----------



## 2 Ton 21

do you mean cat cole? you fucking dolt.


----------



## Mister Hands

Doesn't Slater have a pinfall victory over Y2J?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Please Wyatt Family run in, Rowan and Harper decimating 3MB with Bray taking out Jericho, leading up to Wyatt v Y2J program..


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted

finalnight said:


> Not a work fools. People said it was a work when edge retired too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL. Idiot.


----------



## WrestlinFan

They're wasting a Jericho appearance on this?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully

A$AP said:


> On a side note who the hellll was that female interviewer?
> 
> :datass


I'm guessing you don't watch Smackdown.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Oh look Slater is facing more legends again


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Cole: "But to use his family, didn't you guys think that was disgusting"

JBL: "How do you know they weren't in on it?"

Cole: :|

:lmao My thoughts exactly JBL


----------



## Coco.

this was mark henry austin 3:16 moment, it can only go downhill from here for him unless he wins the title...

coco will never forget this...


----------



## HHHbkDX

That Henry segment, no lie, was my favorite moment of the year. HOLY FUCK!!!! Give him the goddamn title PLEASE.


----------



## Punkholic

Gotta download the App! :cole3


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## kobra860

finalnight said:


> Not a work fools. People said it was a work when edge retired too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Disciple514

This is for Mark Henry. A fucking emmy award dammit.


----------



## Ray

Henry/Cena really should've closed the show. I don't see Punk/ADR topping that unless :brock comes out or something


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Northern Ireland mention*:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Cole: "But to use his family, didn't you guys think that was disgusting"
> 
> JBL: "How do you know they weren't in on it?"
> 
> Cole: :|
> 
> :lmao My thoughts exactly JBL


I was thinking the same thing, JBL is really PWNing cole tonight


----------



## Mister Hands

KuritaDavion said:


> Is it wrong I'm in love more with the latter then the former?


Henry love can never be wrong, unless you're Mae Young, in which case, we'll throw it to the judges.


----------



## A$AP

Henry with the segment of the year. Katlyn with a nip slip. 

This is what I tune in for.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted

KingLobos said:


> Because they are fucking idiots


You were saying? Dumbass.


----------



## Trifektah

I remember when Slater actually got to talk and be awesome instead of getting a jobber entrance and losing in 30 seconds.


----------



## Sensesfail

come on Jericho


----------



## Headliner

This is the most awkward group of 3 geeks together.


----------



## GoDJ757

abrown0718 said:


> still hyped as fuck


LMAOOOOO


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punter said:


> Henry/Cena really should've closed the show. I don't see Punk/ADR topping that unless :brock comes out or something


That is my guess, Punk will tell Heyman not to come to the ring because he can do it on his own.

Punk will be close to winning when Lesnar will come out and cost Punk the match to set up their feud.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Is there a point to this match?


----------



## genocide_cutter

One headlined Summerslam 2010, the other thinks he's a rock star.


----------



## Punkholic

finalnight said:


> Not a work fools. People said it was a work when edge retired too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You were saying...?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

A$AP said:


> Henry with the segment of the year. Katlyn with a nip slip.
> 
> This is what I tune in for.


Canada picked a good time to lose the 15 min delay.


----------



## ACSplyt

Mark Henry legit had me. I believed him. That was a fantastic performance by Mark Henry. On a serious note, Mark Henry does deserve one WWE title reign. It's highway robbery if he doesn't hold the WWE title at least once before he hangs up the boots.


----------



## Choke2Death

BURIED! :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Chris Jericho: I can only defeat Slater.


----------



## checkcola

It'd be a cold day and hell before 3MJobbers ever beat Jericho


----------



## Headliner

These dudes are such geeks.:lol


----------



## TripleG

Now here is my question. Why did Henry have to do all that in the first place? Cena & him were already enemies, and Henry has been killing bitches for years. Why did he have to do all that?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Drew sold that fucking Codebreaker, damn


----------



## Eulonzo

Drew's selling. :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'll say this now. It was already a good episode of RAW but that segment was easily the SEGMENT of the year, fuck the night. This RAW, for me, is easily the greatest episode of the year.

Henry is the best HEEL they have. Heel. He doesn't need to brag about being one, try too hard to be one, or act as one. He IS one.


----------



## H

Jericho wit dat dere burial. Drew's selling of the codebreaker was pretty sweet.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

people expecting wyatt family


----------



## Humph

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1337 (419 members and 918 guests)


The fuck...

I only stayed up cause I was playing NBA 2K13 and had this on in the background, totally worth it for HENRY.


----------



## SpeedStick

Jericho hit the india guy for real


----------



## NoyK

3*M*ega*B*urial


----------



## ABrown

I don't care if the gives us fuckery the rest of the night. BOSS HENRY's segment got me so content right now


----------



## AmWolves10

Mandatory 3MB burial segment out of the way.


----------



## WWE

genocide_cutter said:


> One headlined Summerslam 2010, the other thinks he's a rock star.


... They both headlined summerslam 2010

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

3 MAN JOBBERS :berried


----------



## ugotrage

HOLY SHIT BRAY WYATT DEBUTED :mark:


----------



## Annihilus

what henry was saying wasn't really acting it was the truth, thats why he was able to cry about it, he really does miss his family the majority of the year being on the road, and is not getting to see his kids grow up.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Man...I was expecting a Wyatt Family run in


----------



## birthday_massacre

2 Ton 21 said:


> Is there a point to this match?


Buffer between the main event and Cena

Or maybe not guess Curtis Axel is wrestling


----------



## KuritaDavion

2 Ton 21 said:


> Is there a point to this match?


To get Jericho a win. That's about it.


----------



## xdryza




----------



## Punkholic

GOTTA LOVE JERICHO!!! :mark:


----------



## KrazyGreen

3MB, modern day 3 count...which isn't a positive thing.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Not gonna lie, that belt looks pretty good on Axel


----------



## ACSplyt

Our PERFECT Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

un_pretti_er said:


> Henry gets better with age


'That's what I Bor-do!' :henry1


----------



## connormurphy13

I was expecting Wyatt Family there


----------



## LigerJ81

3ManBurial


----------



## CM Danielson

Whoever they've had doing the booking lately has really been on their game, I think we all thought he was really retiring! Even perfect timing on Henry's part to wait for Cena to go in for the hug, before he made his move. He had everybody eating out of the palm of his hand, and then blew the roof off that fucking building, by far the best bit I personally have ever seen Henry the main protagonist of. Man ever since Henry got this new "I should be destroying mother fuckers" attitude he has been leaps and bounds better then he ever has. The last 3 years have definitely been the best work in all areas that Mark has ever produced.


----------



## Slider575

Axel looks good with the belt


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Heyman burying Striker :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter

abrown0718 said:


> still hyped as fuck


Funny


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:heyman "I expected more from you". :lmao Classic Heyman


----------



## dougnums

Mark Henry just won promo of the decade


----------



## Aficionado

When Axel looks up and to the side...all Hennig.


----------



## Bryan D.

y2j4lyf said:


> Not gonna lie, that belt looks pretty good on Axel


looks pretty good? It looks PERFECT!

:axel


----------



## Punkholic

xdryza said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KrazyGreen

I smell a swerve with this Punk/Heyman charade. 

Punk is suddenly a face? Nope.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Man, I'm still turnt up from that Henry segment!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto

I still need to collect myself after that Mark Henry segment. 

I'm shitting bricks of ecstasy. Good lord, James Brown is calling my name. I FEEL GOOD!

Someone dispatch the ambulance, because I cannot contain my MARKDOM. HELP!


----------



## Hawkke

Matt Striker, such a turd :lol


PTP on the App celebrating :lol
Millons a Dollas! Millons a Dollas!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Bryan D. said:


> looks pretty good? It looks PERFECT!
> 
> :axel


:HHH


----------



## killacamt

TripleG said:


> Now here is my question. Why did Henry have to do all that in the first place? Cena & him were already enemies, and Henry has been killing bitches for years. Why did he have to do all that?


Why can't you just enjoy the damn segment?


----------



## connormurphy13

Best Raw of the year easily!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063

World strongest actor


----------



## Punkholic

This Raw has been surprisingly good.


----------



## Ray

Bryan D. said:


> looks pretty good? It looks PERFECT!
> 
> :axel


----------



## Edgehead41190

Those Kevin Hart GIFs made my night:lol:lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

killacamt said:


> Why can't you just enjoy the damn segment?


:lmao


----------



## dougnums

TripleG said:


> Now here is my question. Why did Henry have to do all that in the first place? Cena & him were already enemies, and Henry has been killing bitches for years. Why did he have to do all that?


because THAT'S WHAT HE DO


----------



## ACSplyt

KrazyGreen said:


> 3MB, modern day 3 count...which isn't a positive thing.


That's not a bad thing! It's a good thing! Said Positively Page!


----------



## Eulonzo

:axel :heyman


----------



## Bubba Chuck

TehJerichoFan said:


> I still need to collect myself after that Mark Henry segment.
> 
> I'm shitting bricks of ecstasy. Good lord, James Brown is calling my name. I FEEL GOOD!
> 
> Someone dispatch the ambulance, because I cannot contain my MARKDOM. HELP!


:lol:lol


----------



## Trifektah

TehJerichoFan said:


>


OMG this gif....is my life. 

I hate fat people.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

BIG E WINNING said:


> I'll say this now. It was already a good episode of RAW but that segment was easily the SEGMENT of the year, fuck the night. This RAW, for me, is easily the greatest episode of the year.
> 
> Henry is the best HEEL they have. Heel. He doesn't need to brag about being one, try too hard to be one, or act as one. He IS one.


Word. He's like the complete opposite of heel Ryback.


----------



## Slider575

Big E needs take some advice on ring attire from Mark Henry, leave the nip slips to the divas


----------



## Aficionado

And to think it looked like they were going to push Otunga over Axel.


----------



## Dr.Boo

abrown0718 said:


> still hyped as fuck


You and me both!


----------



## Humph

Me, Shep and WINNING knew Henry was GOAT long before today #HipsterSwagYOLO420blazeitfaggot


----------



## Punkholic

Axel by count-out. I'm calling it! :axel


----------



## birthday_massacre

Always bet on Black


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

iwatchwrestling said:


> Jericho wit dat dere burial. Drew's selling of the codebreaker was pretty sweet.


What burial lol? 3MB are so deep in the ground that they're getting a tan from the earths core


----------



## Phillies3:16

Am I the only one who heard Paul saying to axel "this is your moment of moments" basically making fun of that awful promo from nxt


----------



## Eulonzo

TripleG said:


> Now here is my question. Why did Henry have to do all that in the first place? Cena & him were already enemies, and Henry has been killing bitches for years. Why did he have to do all that?


Simple: He's never won the WWE championship and he wants to get it before he's legitimately done.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Time for Mr. Perfect Jr.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

This is so gay.


----------



## KrazyGreen

killacamt said:


> Why can't you just enjoy the damn segment?


Serious. It was a great segment, ultimate swerve, had us all fooled. Enjoy great segments, they aren't often these days in the WWE.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Headliner said:


> This is the most awkward group of 3 geeks together.


----------



## connormurphy13

FUCKING SHEAMUS HAS COMMERCIALS NOW?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Why am I watching two men dry humping?


----------



## larrydavidcape

In my wildest dreams Mark Henry beats Cena clean, then drops the title to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ACSplyt

1-800-FELLA. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Such a fucking stupid commercial...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321

WTF


----------



## chargebeam

What the flyin' fuck was that.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hey Sheamus no shirt no service FELLA


----------



## Guy LeDouche

What a dumb fucking commercial. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick

Sheamus is a babyface???/


----------



## WWE

Lulz, now he has commercials 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

I don't even know what to say about this Sheamus commercial fpalm


----------



## Jigsaw83

Be a star! Brogue Kick a choking man, then steal his girl! Then pretend to choke in front of her. Such an inspiration!!!


----------



## KingLobos

How can you not like Curtis Axel?

Dude is exciting.


----------



## Sensesfail

Sheamus is the girlfriend stealer? i thought that was Ziggler?


----------



## Buckley

lel


----------



## TripleG

Wow, Sheamus is a dick. 

He stole that guy's date AND made fun of him?


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Wow. Sheamus is even a dick in fake commercials.


----------



## dougnums

wow that sheamus promo package sucks


----------



## Dr.Boo

Fucking Sheamus!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Be Star Sheamus. Brogue Kicks a guy and steal his date and then fakes he is choking.


----------



## themizsucks

The MIZ WTF go away


----------



## Amber B

So the Wyatt Family will be in 2013 what Ambrose was in 2012. People expecting them to appear/debut at any given moment with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Eulonzo

He's facing Sin Cara again? ...


----------



## SubZero3:16

They're actually airing this Sheamus shit? Incoming playground complaints.


----------



## Daiko

Botch the Nation


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Random Sin Cara appearance. :lol


----------



## NoyK

Sin Cara? :mark:

(I might be his only fan here, huh?)

Edit: Shit, he's about to get buried.


----------



## Chan Hung

*So Basically Sheamus is an asshole who steals* *dates* :russo


----------



## Bryan D.

Axel vs Sin Cara again? Come on. There are more people on the locker room.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

What was the point of the commercial? What was it selling? Did I miss something?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Miz sitting next to JBL, should be interesting.


----------



## RyanPelley

1-800-FUCK-OFF


----------



## Prayer Police

Axel vs. Sin Cara 3. Best of 7 series.


----------



## connormurphy13

In what has become one of the most storied matchups, Curtis Axel goes head to head with the great Sin Cara




:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

SIN CARA, WE COMING FOR YOU ***** :axel :heyman


----------



## darkguy

They must really believe people only watch Raw OR Smackdown.

Give us Axel vs Tensai or something. Come on


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sin Jobber


----------



## A$AP

The one Raw I watch live in like 3 months winds up being good.


----------



## Headliner

:lol a Sin Cara appearance. Biggest star in Mexico to huge jobber that rarely gets time in WWE.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Here's something to make time for the filler squash match.



















:vince2


----------



## kregnaz

Err, okay...
Botchamania! clap clap clapclapclap! Botchamania! clap clap clapclapclap! Botchamania! clap clap clapclapclap!


----------



## HHHGame78

larrydavidcape said:


> In my wildest dreams Mark Henry beats Cena clean, then drops the title to Daniel Bryan.


Sounds like the WHC scene at the end of 2011.


----------



## Punkholic

Someone needs to make a gif of 00:17-00:19 :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard

Decent heat for Axel! He's been getting the silent treatment for awhile.


----------



## Dec_619

That belt looks good on Curtis!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Axel's growing on me, maybe it's just the damn theme/Heyman combo.


----------



## mjames74

God damn that title, that music. All he needs is to carry a towel and shave that beard.


----------



## Falkono

KingLobos said:


> How can you not like Curtis Axel?
> 
> Dude is exciting.


Coz he is shit maybe?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Sin Botcha!!!!! Arriba!!!!!!! VIVA LA BOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eulonzo

:axel


----------



## Jigsaw83

dat theme...:axel


----------



## TripleG

Why are they bringing back the Sin Cara mood lighting?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm hella late in getting the fact that Curtis Axel won the Intercontinental title on Father's Day. 

Awesome.


----------



## ACSplyt

A wild Sin Cara appears!


----------



## 2K JAY

Ugh. The fucking lights are back.


----------



## JC00

WHY?


----------



## Evolution

Sin Cara's foreplay lighting is back.


----------



## LigerJ81

What kind of Star are you Sheamus?


----------



## SubZero3:16

So Miz you didn't read about people saying how much you suck?


----------



## y2j4lyf

A$AP said:


> The one Raw I watch live in like 3 months winds up being good.


:lol


----------



## Buckley

I'm going to take a piss break because I know I'll see this entire match on Botchamania.


----------



## Cyon

Oh look the stupid lighting is back.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Miz fpalm just fpalm


----------



## A$AP

Miz botching basic commentary. (Y)


----------



## checkcola

Fuck, the mood light is still a thing


----------



## birthday_massacre

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What was the point of the commercial? What was it selling? Did I miss something?


What is next Sheamus on a Lucky Charms box


----------



## Punkholic

Axel's growing on me, honestly.


----------



## Headliner

Why are they still presenting this jobber as a star with the stupid lighting? Is Triple H refusing to give up?


KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Wow. Sheamus is even a dick in fake commercials.


Exactly my thoughts. Actually legit lol'd at his actions in that commercial.


----------



## KuritaDavion

And the stripper headliner stage lighting comes back.


----------



## Ray

Punkholic said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of 00:17-00:19 :lmao :lmao :lmao


How old are you?


----------



## Sensesfail

TripleG said:


> Why are they bringing back the Sin Cara mood lighting?


i know right? it's not like Sin Botcha is going to win anyway


----------



## KrazyGreen

Hennig is great. He's got the mystique of Perfect dripping on him. Hope the E uses him right, seriously, at least he has Heyman in his ear.


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Mr. Slave

Miz on commentary haha


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Cut dem gotdamn lights back on...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution

Sin Cara is going to fuck Mr Perfect Junior. 

Miz is awful as a face on commentary.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Miz is intolerable


----------



## KnowYourRole

"You can listen to Twitter?" Haha.


----------



## Eulonzo

Let's hope JBL doesn't kill The Miz there.


----------



## Waffelz

"You can listen to Twitter"


----------



## Hawkke

Oh God Miz Cry us a river of tears
Wah wah wah wah wah..
You know suddenly I think I am seeing why everyone else hates him :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Can't wait till Axel does his finisher, the count out.


----------



## Daiko

You can do whatever you want with twitter? I'ma go fuck it right now.


----------



## Deptford

wtf did Sin Cara just does a Taker get-up? :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

Emerald Flow said:


> Axel's growing on me, maybe it's just the damn theme/Heyman combo.


That's what it is for me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Some weird selling there from Cara.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Sin Cara will botch the count out by getting pinned :vince3


----------



## WWE

So no more perfect plex? What a lame finisher 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13

WOAH DAT DDT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:lawler "Heyman is doubley dangerous"

Paul E. Dangerously


----------



## RyanPelley

Damnit. I wanted to see the Perfect Plex.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Wtf was that move?


----------



## SpeedStick

sin cara did not go down almost got hurt


----------



## Waffelz

That was lovely. I like when folk have more than one way of winning.


----------



## Allur

...what was that?


----------



## xdryza

Axel's ringwork is really impressing me.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Curtis Axel is the man


----------



## Chan Hung

Cena mentioned that "the next guy in line to hold his title would be deserving" :side:

And Miz, just please turn heel already.


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Deptford

that can't be his finisher...


----------



## Hawkke

No count out that time!


----------



## Cyon

Something going on with that DDT there.


----------



## 2K JAY

Miz using the Figure 4 fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix

He poaches the Future Shock from McIntyre?


----------



## Eulonzo

What kind of DDT was that?


----------



## ACSplyt

Miz, you need to know your damn role and shut your down mouth. :rock


----------



## -XERO-

*Miz, fuck off.*


----------



## TripleG

What is that move called? The Mish-D-T.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Punkholic said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of 00:17-00:19 :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao I didn't even notice that, when I caught on it was a WWE commercial I averted my gaze lol.


----------



## Con27

Shut up Miz


----------



## Kratosx23

And Axel debuts his 3'rd finisher in about as many weeks. Make up your mind, kid.


----------



## Punkholic

Hopefully Sin Cara won't get injured again fpalm


----------



## vegasmann

axel gets the push cause of him being Henning son period


----------



## Ray

Goddamit, Axel's theme is :mark:


----------



## Luchini

The MIZerable.


----------



## dan the marino

KrazyGreen said:


> Hennig is great. He's got the mystique of Perfect dripping on him. Hope the E uses him right, seriously, at least he has Heyman in his ear.


He's dripping with something but it sure isn't greatness.


----------



## JamesCurtis24




----------



## PunkShoot

*WhaT IS THE NAME OF that ddt?*


----------



## Rvp20

IM A Curtis :axel GUY


----------



## darkguy

Hey guys! Sin Cara went a match without a botch!


----------



## HHHGame78

Future shock w/o the underhook?


----------



## connormurphy13

Axel to Miz: "You will never be ready for the beginning of the start....beginning...starting now is the beginning of the genesis of McGillicutty"


----------



## Deptford

darkguy said:


> Hey guys! Sin Cara went a match without a botch!


he botched like 6 times.


----------



## NoyK

ACSplyt said:


> Miz, you need to know your damn role and shut your *down mouth*. :rock


Kinky


----------



## A$AP

Meh. He actually is pulling of the champion look. But anything is better than The Miz.

I just wanna know what kind of compromising photos he has for this push out of buttfuck nowhere.


----------



## RiverFenix

And Sin Cara botched the sell so badly they couldn't even replay it. Just fire the guy already.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So either Ziggler is coming to attack Del Rio to end RAW or Lesnar returns to destroy Punk to end the show.

I'm happy either way. Also, who the FUCK is booking this show tonight? It's been fantastic. Pay him extra tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

One thing i'll give credit to Axel to is he's a modern day wrestler..not flashy..not gimmicky..kinda like your Arn Anderson of 2013...not too bad...not too exciting..just kinda there lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He poaches the Future Shock from McIntyre?


Ain't like Drew's using it.


----------



## Eulonzo

Hawkke said:


> No count out that time!


He's beaten Sin Cara before a few weeks ago.


----------



## Evilerk

hmm..I am sensing a HHH/Axel ending in the Punk/ADR match..


----------



## ACSplyt

NoyK said:


> Kinky


I'll take my L like a man. :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

It's named the Perfect DDT.

:axel


----------



## Disciple514

A$AP said:


> The one Raw I watch live in like 3 months winds up being good.


This 100X


----------



## Ecoces

I thought Axel pulled guard


----------



## PunkShoot

Seriously what was the name of the DDT? I never seen it before


----------



## JamesCurtis24

killacamt said:


> Why can't you just enjoy the damn segment?





darkguy said:


> Hey guys! Sin Cara went a match without a botch!


No he didn't.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Guys I think we are just so use to Sin Cara botching we don't catch it anymore. That's why we didn't see any botching in the match just now.


----------



## Chan Hung

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I didn't even notice that, when I caught on it was a WWE commercial I averted my gaze lol.


hahaha..he's humping the fuck outta him, i just noticed too :ex::ex:


----------



## Sarcasm1

Is Ziggler here?


----------



## Headliner

BIG E WINNING said:


> So either Ziggler is coming to attack Del Rio to end RAW or Lesnar returns to destroy Punk to end the show.
> 
> I'm happy either way. Also, who the FUCK is booking this show tonight? It's been fantastic. Pay him extra tonight.


Maybe Lesnar doesn't come just yet. Perhaps Paul E comes out when Ricardo distracts Punk, but it backfires leading to Punk losing. More tension building.


----------



## KuritaDavion

So Pacific Rim is basically Power Rangers with the sparks and Rita.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Christian should feud with Axel. I think they might work well together.


----------



## KrazyGreen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he most certainly does not.


How would you like to attend a wedding with me? You dirty Lannister. (Tyrion and Jaime get a pass for being exquisite characters, and maybe Cercei for being a piece of ass...and Tywin for being a fucking boss...fuck Joffrey though). 

Ok ok maybe he lacks the charisma, the drive, the passion, the crowd reaction, and everything else that makes a great wrestler. But hey, he's a Hennig....by blood.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## connormurphy13

We must never forget


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Punkholic said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of 00:17-00:19 :lmao :lmao :lmao












Done


----------



## Punkholic

Has anyone actually called 1-800-FELLA? LOL.


----------



## dougnums

BIG E WINNING said:


> So either Ziggler is coming to attack Del Rio to end RAW or Lesnar returns to destroy Punk to end the show.
> 
> I'm happy either way. Also, who the FUCK is booking this show tonight? It's been fantastic. Pay him extra tonight.


tell the chick in your sig that she shouldn't go tanning while wearing her granny panties


----------



## Dr.Boo

darkguy said:


> Hey guys! Sin Cara went a match without a botch!


----------



## ACSplyt

Curtis Axel will be World or WWE Champion by the end of next year.


----------



## virus21

KuritaDavion said:


> So Pacific Rim is basically Power Rangers with the sparks and Rita.


It more like Evangelion without the psychological problems


----------



## Waffelz

Let me lick dat booty.


----------



## Punkholic

Dean/Moxley said:


> Done


:lmao :lmao :lmao Repped ya, man (Y)


----------



## Ray

BRYAN/AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## H

Ambrose/Bryan on Smackdown? YES


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Bryan vs Ambrose!

:mark:


----------



## 2K JAY

BRYAN/AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## TripleG

How can WWE have 9 out of the Top 10 selling Sports DVDs? 

I thought they were SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

Bryan vs Ambrose! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan injury is clearly a work.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dr.Boo said:


>


:mark:

HUNICO


----------



## NoyK

Ambrose/Bryan? OH MY :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Chan Hung said:


> One thing i'll give credit to Axel to is he's a modern day wrestler..not flashy..not gimmicky..kinda like your Arn Anderson of 2013...not too bad...not too exciting..just kinda there lol


Complimenting wrestlers for not being exciting. This is a new low.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan vs Ambrose IWC wet dream match up


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Ambrose/Bryan!


----------



## Mister Hands

That will be gooooooood


----------



## A$AP

Waffelz said:


> Let me lick dat booty.


Post of the thread.


----------



## The Absolute

Bryan vs. Ambrose. I'm definitely about to fap to that match.


----------



## Deptford

VInce passively praising his creative's ideas LOL


----------



## Punkholic

I sense Brock coming out tonight! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

I might just watch Smackdown this week...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

dougnums said:


> tell the chick in your sig that she shouldn't go tanning while wearing her granny panties



And you probably think she doesn't show her ribcage enough, huh?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Stephanie's delusional! 
Vince, smack your daughter!!


----------



## Amber B

Oh fuckin' A.


----------



## ACSplyt

The McMahon family struggle!


----------



## Cyon

The only time you cried was when Linda wasted all that money for her campaign, Vince.


----------



## LigerJ81

That Vince vs Triple H setting


----------



## KingLobos

Dat power struggle


----------



## Trifektah

No no no no no, we don't need the fucking McMahons!!!


----------



## Waffelz

Family Feud :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Maddox hiding :lmao.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao Maddox is like I got nothing to do with this


----------



## Allur

I was asleep for the first half of the show, the Bryan injury Cole spoke about is a work right?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Fuck the McMahons.


----------



## Ray

God, this whole McMahon thing is so fucking childish fpalm


----------



## TripleG

Lets all bully & gang up on Vickie! 

BE A STAR!


----------



## virus21

Punter said:


> God, this whole McMahon thing is so fucking childish fpalm


This fued or the McMahons in general?


----------



## Silent Alarm

What was that at the end?


----------



## Callisto

Still enamored by the Liev Schreiber-esque mutton chops. :mark:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

holy fuck punks back

where have I been


----------



## Shepard

i love you :lmao


----------



## Disciple514

I haven't been watching since the Raw after Mania. WTF is going on with the Mcmahon family??? :aries2


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao And we're out.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Aw, he loves him!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'd kill to hear Vince again say "Youuuuu'rrrreee fired" :vince5


----------



## Evilerk

I would listen to boobs...I mean Steph


----------



## Stad

:lmao Heyman


----------



## ABrown

ACSplyt said:


> Curtis Axel will be World or WWE Champion by the end of next year.


----------



## Waffelz

"I love you" Heyman


----------



## Amber B

He's hotter in the hoodie. Still don't think I would anymore, though.


----------



## Punkholic

Maddox hiding :lmao


----------



## Buckley

Heyman turning on Punk...


----------



## Bryan D.

YOU ARE DA BEST IN DA WORLD.


----------



## 2K JAY

Is Heyman going gay for Punk?


----------



## Daiko

Haha, he luuuuuuuuuuves Punk.


----------



## killacamt

Lesnar returns tonight!


----------



## Jean0987654321

THIS IS A GREAT RAW!!!


----------



## TripleG

And Heyman is going to screw him over.


----------



## Dr.Boo

TripleG said:


> Lets all bully & gang up on Vickie!
> 
> BE A STAR!


Sounds like a normal night on Monday night RAW :vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf

:brock comin out soon


----------



## SPCDRI

Heyman and Punk are like lovers for God's sake.

Brokeback Mountain level shit.


----------



## Jotunheim

Brock Lesnar NEEDS to appear and DEMOLISH punk, the whole freaking storyline writes itself for fuck's sake


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Awww so much love... Lesnar's happening innit


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Anybody else not hating seeing the WHC in the main event tonight?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

ok am i just imagining this or is RVDs intro music playing a bit at start of entrances?


----------



## Mister Hands

As much as I want Punk/Brock, I don't want Paul to turn on Punk.  They've been so happy together


----------



## bigmatic94

Del floppo getting that silent treatment :lol


----------



## KrazyGreen

Will the Shield beat the shit out of Punk per Heyman?

McMahon power struggle. 

HEY A GOOD RAW!


----------



## ACSplyt

Inb4 Brock Lesnar or Curtis Axel interferes and takes out CM Punk setting up the Summerslam feud. :heyman


----------



## Headliner

That Mexican Price is Right music.


----------



## Slider575

ADR should go back to his old theme and driving cars if he is a heel now in my opinion


----------



## PunkShoot

BORK TIME?!


----------



## SubZero3:16

This RAW is giving me too many feels!!


----------



## Stad

Swerve coming, something is happening here. ADR will end up picking up the victory somehow.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lesnar to attack Punk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Disciple514 said:


> I haven't been watching since the Raw after Mania. WTF is going on with the Mcmahon family


OUR TIME :HHH


----------



## TJC93

Every title was on the line last night fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13

Somebody said it earlier: Either Ziggler or Lesnar comes out tonight and attacks either ADR or Punk depending on the feud


----------



## Punkholic

Vickie's face :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kanefan08

Just caught up to live viewing DVR...That Henry Segment...I totally bit...or was a puppet he would say.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Punter said:


> God, this whole McMahon thing is so fucking childish fpalm


----------



## CM Danielson

Oh awesome, I'm pumped Steph looks like she's gonna be on the show more! This has been on hell of a Monday Night Raw!


----------



## KO Bossy

Seems Del Rio has slipped back into his comfortable "crowd doesn't give a fuck" zone.


----------



## finalnight

Wasn't every title on the line yesterday???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

LatiNO heat!


----------



## Jean0987654321

ADR is a Paul Heyman guy alm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

crowd real silent for Rio


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Vince cutting the segment while it's still running :lmao.

DEM DIRECTING SKILLS! Next Steven Spielberg right there, people.


----------



## H

It racks me the way they promote Night of Champions. "The one night a year when every title is on the line." 

So 12 PPV's a year, and every time isn't on the line for almost all of them? Da fuck?


----------



## y2j4lyf

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody else not hating seeing the WHC in the main event tonight?


:vince4


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Again, no reaction for Alberto :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Show Kaitlyn's NIPPLE again.


----------



## Buckley

Del Rio is back to coming out to crickets.


----------



## KingLobos

Heel Del Rio is the real Del Rio


----------



## Waffelz

Right, so is ADR meant to be a heel right now? Really wish Ziggles was here.


----------



## ACSplyt

And zero fucks were given that day the moment Del Taco walks out that curtain and makes his way to the ring.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

That hug = the kiss of death


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looks like this is getting a lot of time. So how many ad breaks will we get during it? Six? Seven? We've got one already.


----------



## LVblizzard

This is an earlier than normal start to a main event...makes you think something is gonna go down tonight.


----------



## Cyon

Slider575 said:


> ADR should go back to his old theme and driving cars if he is a heel now in my opinion


Put the bucket on top of it while we're at it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

And punk comes out the second the bruins vs hawks game is over


----------



## Punkholic

Lesnar to attack Punk. I'm calling it.


----------



## KuritaDavion

swagger_ROCKS said:


> crowd real silent for Rio


Face. Heel. Some things never change.


----------



## HHHbkDX

If we get a surprise BROCK appearance to end the show, this would be the best Raw of the year. It's already in the top 2-3!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Crickets for Del Rio


----------



## TheBkMogul

Damn, ADR's heel mannerisms are on point (ie: see his slight smirk before the commercial). Shame he can't get a reaction to save his life.


----------



## Kratosx23

Heyman's fucking over Punk. DO NOT WANT.

Let Punk go over clean, return to being an asshole heel and be done with it. Babyface Punk is dramatically less entertaining than heel Punk.


----------



## darkguy

Apparently whoever made that Smackdown commercial didn't know that the shield appears on Raw


----------



## Bryan D.

Takertheman said:


> Again, no reaction for Alberto :lmao


Sorry, but he got decent heat. Still a better reaction than Daniel Bryan got today.


----------



## kanefan08

Wyatt Family or Lesnar tonight?


----------



## Dr.Boo

KO Bossy said:


> Seems Del Rio has slipped back into his comfortable "crowd doesn't give a fuck" zone.


He had them a little bit in the beginning. Looks like he didn't want to get too adventurous.


----------



## almostfamous

This is the best raw of the year. If brock comes out and destroyes Punk, it will be epic. I just hope Bryan is okay (not sure if work)...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I hope they don't blow off PUNK/LESNAR at MITB. That's Summerslam/Wrestlemania quality there.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Silent Alarm said:


> Looks like this is getting a lot of time. So how many ad breaks will we get during it? Six? Seven? We've got one already.


Just enough for the WWE App to get screen time :vince


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I really want to see a match set up where Punk faces ADR, wins the WHC, then has a unification match against the WWE champ.

Realistically, I could see Lesnar coming out and attacking Punk after the match. Which would be kewl.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

King Bebe said:


> Is Heyman going gay for Punk?


Well, they do say Heyman is gonna turn.


----------



## dougnums

BIG E WINNING said:


> And you probably think she doesn't show her ribcage enough, huh?


Naw, but if she's going to wear a thong she ought to be intelligent enough to tan in that instead of taking mae young's undergarments to the salon


----------



## NoyK

That Heyman Bromance


----------



## MrKennedy666

AND THE CROWD GOES.....mild


----------



## Punkholic

Punter said:


> God, this whole McMahon thing is so fucking childish fpalm


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evolution

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Shocked for saying this but I actually feel bad for Vickie....she's caught between a Rock, a hard place,* and breast implants*....doesn't get much tougher than that


I thought that was the hard place.

Or is that Vinces prostate?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

PS4 ad :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan

So now that ADR is heel they're gonna call foul on Ricardo interfering even though when he was face they'd make up bullshit like Ricardo was "helping his friend". I mean christ it bothers me that the heel and face turns are so spontaneous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superfudge

Looks like Punk is getting thrown in the Lesnar den.


----------



## Marcos 25063

pls come out brock!!!


----------



## Callisto

ACSplyt said:


> Curtis Axel will be World or WWE Champion by the end of next year.


That would just be perfect on so many levels.

SO. MANY. LEVELS.


----------



## Osize10

Can someone please explain the fuckery that is Bryan's booking? Can they please just release him so he can wrestle?


----------



## Bryan D.

Bork to destroy Punk at the end or Ziggler to help Punk win the match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another no reaction for Del Rio. Doesn't matter if he's face or heel, no one gives a shit.


----------



## Punkholic

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I really want to see a match set up where Punk faces ADR, wins the WHC, then has a unification match against the WWE champ.
> 
> Realistically, I could see Lesnar coming out and attacking Punk after the match. Which would be kewl.


That would be amazing, man. Too good to be true.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bryan D. said:


> Sorry, but he got decent heat. Still a better reaction than Daniel Bryan got today.


Nah, he came out to nothing just now, and only a bit of heat earlier in the night.

The man can't get consistent heat.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Mister Hands said:


> As much as I want Punk/Brock, I don't want Paul to turn on Punk.  They've been so happy together


I don't want the Bromance to end, it's been a guilty pleasure of mine the past year.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

unk5 time!


----------



## Hypno

Wyatt or Lesnar please to finish off this actually good show.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bryan D. said:


> Bork to destroy Punk at the end or Ziggler to help Punk win the match?


I'm not too big on Lesnar coming out but I'd be deceased if he came out anyway, :lol


----------



## H

Punkholic said:


> Lesnar to attack Punk. I'm calling it.


Even though Minnesota isn't that far away from Michigan, I don't think so. Brock won't show until after MITB, I think.


----------



## KrazyGreen

This is what the WWE needs, some legit buzz that isn't based around bringing back stars of yesteryear. 

With that, you got the veterans in a revolving story line that actually interests people (Henry's troll of the decade vs. super Cena the unbeatable champion of the world of sports entertainment). 

This is the WWE that we need EVERY week. Maybe it takes a few below 3.0 ratings to get Vince, Steph, and Paul serious about the product in more ways than worldwide popularity, which no doubt, regardless of how they do in ratings, is phenomenal regardless. Merch will still sell, the stock will still exist, the WWE will still own a wrestling monopoly in the US. But with that, it's nice to see the product improve on Monday's, which is their bread and butter.


----------



## mjames74

Can't wait for whatever swerve in this match. Best RAW since Izod for sure.


----------



## Ray

PUNK'S THEME :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

No reaction for Del Rio...surprise, surprise


----------



## KingLobos

He can't get heat because people like Ricardo. They need to split.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The more I think about it, the more I think Lesnar will attack Punk after the match. It makes sense, because obviously he's going to wrestle at SS, and the WWE is likely going to want to build his feud over the summer as they did with HHH (though they drug that feud on WAY too long). 

I'm gonna guess that Lesnar attacks Punk tonight.


----------



## Slider575

I'm going with 50% Lesnar 10% Wyatt 39% Nothing happens 1% Renee Dupree


----------



## connormurphy13

Bryan D. said:


> Bork to destroy Punk at the end or Ziggler to help Punk win the match?


I just want to hear Bork Laser's music.

I immediately jump out of my bed and do the little shuffle he does every time :brock


----------



## KO Bossy

Osize10 said:


> Can someone please explain the fuckery that is Bryan's booking? Can they please just release him so he can wrestle?


He's been booked great the past several weeks, and so tonight there was bad booking. You're awfully quick to throw in the towel the split second things go wrong.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Evolution said:


> I thought that was the hard place.
> 
> Or is that Vinces prostate?


Yeah I would say the implants are the firmest of them all....Vinces prostate is a close second while HHH's sledgehammer is a close 3rd....but nothing can compare to the firmness of the implants...I think that's why Vicki looked like she was in pain when Stephanie was one are hugging her....her boob was breaking Vicki's arm


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## Eulonzo

Punkholic said:


> No reaction for Del Rio...surprise, surprise


:vince3 What do you mean? They're out of their seats for him! It _has_ to be your ears!


----------



## superfudge

iwatchwrestling said:


> Even though Minnesota isn't that far away from Michigan, I don't think so. Brock won't show until after MITB, I think.


But we need the icing on the cake. The cherry on top, if you will, for what has been a very good Raw.


----------



## KrazyGreen

About to be set up for a Lesnar/Punk MITB matchup?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

dougnums said:


> Naw, but if she's going to wear a thong she ought to be intelligent enough to tan in that instead of taking mae young's undergarments to the salon


Exactly...


----------



## ACSplyt

TehJerichoFan said:


> That would just be perfect on so many levels.
> 
> SO. MANY. LEVELS.


There will be so many feels when that happens.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Del Rio needs to get rid of that face TV shirt with the american flag


----------



## SubZero3:16

Henry to win the belt from Cena and then Bryan to win it from Henry? Keeps Bryan face, and protects Cena from the Bryan onslaught.


----------



## TripleG

BEST IN THE FUCKING WORLD!!! 

Part of me is hoping that Brock Lesnar comes out and attacks him at the end to set up that match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

RVD needs a reason to be at MitB right? He can't just show up, so I'm thinking he attacks Punk tonight with Heyman, who turns against Punk, to set up a match between the two.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

iwatchwrestling said:


> Even though Minnesota isn't that far away from Michigan, I don't think so. Brock won't show until after MITB, I think.


That doesn't make sense. Lesnar is going to fight at Summerslam, they're going to want to build up his feud all summer. Tonight very well could be his return.


----------



## H

Slider575 said:


> I'm going with 50% Lesnar 10% Wyatt 39% Nothing happens *1% Renee Dupree*


:lmao

Chances are higher of Wyatt interfering.


----------



## Punkholic

CM PUNK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ray

Sensesfail said:


>


They should make this shirt. I would totally buy it (Y)


----------



## KO Bossy

If they have Lesnar attack Punk that would make ZERO sense, and will end up another botched WWE storyline because it was too rushed.


----------



## TJC93

So either someone interferes, or the WHC is made to look like shit, again.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Borks not showing up tonight, they're not going to have Punk feud with him at Money in the bank, it will be at Summerslam if it happens. Also does JBL seem leashed tonight, definitely not as vocal as he usually is.


----------



## KrazyGreen

TripleG said:


> BEST IN THE FUCKING WORLD!!!
> 
> Part of me is hoping that Brock Lesnar comes out and attacks him at the end to set up that match.


That's my prediction as well. Lesnar coming out setting up for a MITB matchup.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

It's CLOBBERING TIME! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

The Self-Proven Straight Edge Best in The World Superstar, CM PUNK!


----------



## Alim

Punk is disappointed that the Blackhawks lost tonight


----------



## brandiexoxo

Well they are in Grand Rapids...any chance RVD will attack?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan

"I exploit you, yet you still love me. I tell you one and one makes three.". This sums up Punk's heel character perfectly. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10

SubZero3:16 said:


> Henry to win the belt from Cena and then Bryan to win it from Henry? Keeps Bryan face, and protects Cena from the Bryan onslaught.


There's no way Bryan can recover from this horrendous booking.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I'm enjoying how Punk is kind of a tweener atm. Nobody really knows if he's a good guy or bad guy. Still teetering in the wind.


----------



## TheBkMogul

I'm hoping the ME will be halfway decent, but this has the possibility of being the best wall-to-wall RAW in months.


----------



## Eulonzo

BITW vs. Eddie Guerrero 2.0! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ADR talks about pigs and cowards. Doesn't put title on the line! :aries2


----------



## KrazyGreen

RVD! RVD! RVD! Complete wishful thinking. MITB return for Mr. Monday night.


----------



## kickhisheadin

Hmm...CM Punk = Wolverine, Lesnar = Sabretooth


----------



## Slider575

iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao
> 
> Chances are higher of Wyatt interfering.


Hey now the French Tickler would be perfect for PG, kids love tickling


----------



## Cyon

That guy in the crowd :lol


----------



## Dudechi

That was a Fredo kiss


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

This match won't go long.

Punk/ADR have great chemistry, too.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

haha @ the sign guy


----------



## Headliner

It's just incredible how the WORLD CHAMPION is just as over as an opening jobber. Probably even worse.


----------



## Natsuke

I approve of your style, kid.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

It's nice seeing Punk not have to wrestling like a coward.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

What if RVD returns with Heyman to attack Punk? I'm surprised that most people seem to be leaning towards Lesnar. That's just not very likely.

RVD needs a reason to wrestle at MitB, and attacking CM Punk would set up a match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

GUYS...THE WORLD TITLE IS ENDING A RAW. Punk bringing prestige back to the belt.


----------



## ACSplyt

KrazyGreen said:


> RVD! RVD! RVD! Complete wishful thinking. MITB return for Mr. Monday night.


Would be crazy if RVD returned tonight instead of MITB and went after CM Punk.


----------



## KO Bossy

Inb4 I'm here to show the world


----------



## Con27

Ricardo :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter

CM Punk is more gdlk now just because he looks like Wolverine!


----------



## Punkholic

Sensesfail said:


>


I'd definitely buy this shirt (Y)


----------



## A$AP

Has Punk lost weight?


----------



## H

Eulonzo said:


> BITW vs. Eddie Guerrero 2.0! :mark:


I like Del Rio, but don't think he's quite Eddie.


----------



## Eulonzo

Natsuke said:


> I approve of your style, kid.


Well he does like comics. unk2


----------



## Choke2Death

Snap Suplex!


----------



## Mister Hands

Alternative ending: Del Rio/Ricardo cheat, beat down Punk, Ziggler runs down in street clothes and beats the shit outta them.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Sooner or later it's gonna be :brock time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:lawler concussion-causing kicks

Send for the doctor


----------



## Dr.Boo

msi360-20 said:


> ADR talks about pigs and cowards. Doesn't put title on the line! :aries2


:vince3 What's logic?


----------



## BrokenWater

Why can't they let Del Rio be a real heel instead of a chickenshit one?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk looks like Nexus Punk tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What if RVD returns with Heyman to attack Punk? I'm surprised that most people seem to be leaning towards Lesnar. That's just not very likely.
> 
> RVD needs a reason to wrestle at MitB, and attacking CM Punk would set up a match.


If they've already announced RVD at MITB then he's clearly in the MITB match, plus RVD would be terrible as a heel even with Heyman doing the talking.


----------



## Rvp20

iwatchwrestling said:


> I like Del Rio, but don't think he's quite Eddie.


More like chavo


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Is Ziggler still injured?


----------



## Punkholic

superfudge said:


> But we need the icing on the cake. The cherry on top, if you will, for what has been a very good Raw.


Brock showing up would just be the perfect ending to an amazing Raw.


----------



## Eulonzo

iwatchwrestling said:


> I like Del Rio, but don't think he's quite Eddie.


I was kidding. I only said it because they're both latino/mexican.


----------



## KO Bossy

Natsuke said:


> I approve of your style, kid.












So do I.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

A$AP said:


> Has Punk lost weight?


Definitely. 10 pounds give or take 5.


----------



## Jean0987654321

WolverPunk in action...


----------



## y2j4lyf

KO Bossy said:


> Inb4 I'm here to show the world


inb4 loud screech


----------



## H

A$AP said:


> Has Punk lost weight?


Report was that he lost about 20 pounds. I also noticed last night that he's no longer wearing that pad on his elbow. Glad he got to heal up and recharge.


----------



## Osize10

Headliner said:


> It's just incredible how the WORLD CHAMPION is just as over as an opening jobber. Probably even worse.


Meanwhile...hey, you know that really over wrestler? Let's give him an injury angle...it worked for Ziggler didn't it?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> RVD needs a reason to be at MitB right? He can't just show up, so I'm thinking he attacks Punk tonight with Heyman, who turns against Punk, to set up a match between the two.


There's ladders involved and you have to get high to win the match. That's more than enough reason for RVD to be there.


----------



## Dr.Boo

BrokenWater said:


> Why can't they let Del Rio be a real heel instead of a chickenshit one?


:vince3 that is a real heel!


----------



## birthday_massacre

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Definitely. 10 pounds give or take 5.


yeah he does not look as flabby as he did


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Del Rio really kicks people in the head stiff. Jesus. Tell him to tone it down.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

RVD could return as well. We ARE in Michigan.


----------



## Punkholic

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Really hope there's no Lesnar appearance.


----------



## A$AP

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Definitely. 10 pounds give or take 5.


He looks more toned than he's ever been. I couldn't tell if It was just me though.


----------



## Headliner

Osize10 said:


> Meanwhile...hey, you know that really over wrestler? Let's give him an injury angle...it worked for Ziggler didn't it?


Yeah WWE and their ass backwards thinking. Ziggler should be fine upon returning though.


----------



## Slider575

The Brown Horatio said:


> Is Ziggler still injured?


At this point its kayfaybe he is healthy now in the reals


----------



## ABrown

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What if RVD returns with Heyman to attack Punk? I'm surprised that most people seem to be leaning towards Lesnar. That's just not very likely.
> 
> RVD needs a reason to wrestle at MitB, and attacking CM Punk would set up a match.


Heel RVD is terrible. 2013 RVD is worse


----------



## Eulonzo

y2j4lyf said:


> inb4 loud screech


...from everyone on this forum, including me. :ziggler3


----------



## finalnight

Wtf happened to cm punks cardio conditioning?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrazyGreen

Haha JBL is unbias.


----------



## TJC93

AD Break!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I love HEEL Ricardo :lol


----------



## PunkShoot

punk continues 2 look weird as fuck, i dono what it is


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Floor-to-commercial spot

VINTAGE :cole3


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I noticed last night that Punk lost a little bit of weight. I noticed that when he did his segment with Paul Bearer's ashes that he had put on a few more pounds, it was quite noticeable. But he's looking great now.


----------



## Punkholic

Either Lesnar or Ziggler will make an appearance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I can't believe they gave Bryan an injury angle. Very disappointing.


----------



## KrazyGreen

Punk looks more and more like a mixed martial artist than a wrestler. All he's lacking are the cauliflower ears.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Heyman to dump Punk and RVD to return tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Noticed Punk doesn't have a huge ass padding around his arm. Probably feeling great after the time off.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Just because he's chickenshit doesn't mean he's a great heel.

Did you watch Henry tonight? THAT is a heel. THAT is what WWE needs to start doing. Making heels again and REAL heels.


----------



## Hawkke

I have to say this raw has actually been so good, I totally forgot to keep an eye on the WWE creative parody twitter feed, hell usually that's my highlight of the night.
Way to go WWE for finally putting on a great Raw for the first time in so long!


----------



## Slider575

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I can't believe they gave Bryan an injury angle. Very disappointing.


I don't think it's an angle, just from the look on Bryans face


----------



## Punkholic

Punk has lost some weight. Good for him (Y)


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Expecting Wyatt? Lesnar? You'll get Axel. It's..


----------



## Evilerk

Cena comes out and destroy's them both..you know only Cena closes the show

:cena4 go home happy kids


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Alright Raw but damn it does drag even when it's good.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Slider575 said:


> I don't think it's an angle, just from the look on Bryans face


Kinda like when we didn't think Marks segment was an angle :lmao :lmao. I think Mark taught us to wait and see what happens before saying anything :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Slider575 said:


> I don't think it's an angle, just from the look on Bryans face


It is. Perfect way to turn Orton heel. He's also wrestling Ambrose tomorrow.


----------



## Cyon

BIG E WINNING said:


> Just because he's chickenshit doesn't mean he's a great heel.
> 
> Did you watch Henry tonight? THAT is a heel. THAT is what WWE needs to start doing. Making heels again and REAL heels.


AMEN


----------



## WrestlinFan

Lesnar has been booked into oblivion. Getting his ass kicked by HHH over and over again has taken its toll on his aura. He just doesn't make anyone have that "He could kill anyone at any moment" stigma he used to have before the HHH feud that completely sucked the life and energy out of his latest run. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I can't believe they gave Bryan an injury angle. Very disappointing.


I think he was legit hurt.


----------



## PunkShoot

bryan is legit hurt, i said it when it happened, and ill say it again.

It was obvious, the ref had the X for a split second their.


----------



## Evilerk

Hawkke said:


> I have to say this raw has actually been so good, I totally forgot to keep an eye on the WWE creative parody twitter feed, hell usually that's my highlight of the night.
> Way to go WWE for finally putting on a great Raw for the first time in so long!


WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 2m 
The one benefit to this feud for Del Rio is there's little chance @CMPunk is going to get busted for drugs #RAWTonight

there you go


----------



## Deptford

Why is Punk wearing Captain America attire?


----------



## Daiko

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I can't believe they gave Bryan an injury angle. Very disappointing.


He's wrestling Ambrose on Smackdown.. If it's an 'injury' it's not huge.


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## superfudge

WrestlinFan said:


> Lesnar has been booked into oblivion. Getting his ass kicked by HHH over and over again has taken its toll on his aura. He just doesn't make anyone have that "He could kill anyone at any moment" stigma he used to have before the HHH feud that completely sucked the life and energy out of his latest run.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pah kayfabe schmayfabe. He makes a beating look more legitimate and intense than anyone in the WWE currently. His appearance after his Wrestlemania loss when he took out 3MB....that was proof enough.


----------



## Osize10

Wow WWE...wow


Hand off to creative 2013. BOTCH


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Punk is getting Revenge. He's in the main event while Cenas the champ now :lmao


----------



## ~Humanity~

I have been thoroughly entertained. I'm impressed.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Bryan suffered a "stinger"

Yeah it's a work


----------



## birthday_massacre

It was a legit injury, the stoppage was very awkward.


----------



## almostfamous

Thank god that Bryan is okay.


----------



## Con27

Spit it out Cole


----------



## PunkShoot

there u go, bryan is fine now. It was legit when it happened


----------



## Punkholic

Hopefully Orton will turn heel tomorrow on Smackdown.


----------



## CamillePunk

STINGER.

STING.


----------



## KrazyGreen

Daniel Bryan with a Stinger. Hmmm...hint that Sting is going to return to face Taker at WM30? Oh noes! ::googley eyed::


----------



## KuritaDavion

BIG E WINNING said:


> Just because he's chickenshit doesn't mean he's a great heel.
> 
> Did you watch Henry tonight? THAT is a heel. THAT is what WWE needs to start doing. Making heels again and REAL heels.


Well a chickenshit heel is fine if you have the guy that can pull it off and you don't overbook all of your heels the same. Like with Henry and Ryback being monster badasses, Henry can pull it off, Ryback can't.


----------



## H

Bryan got in Triple H's face? Footage plz.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

sting ????


----------



## genocide_cutter

Natsuke said:


> I approve of your style, kid.


Maxima from KOF?


----------



## Duberry

GOAT still gonna win the mitb briefcase!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Daiko said:


> He's wrestling Ambrose on Smackdown.. If it's an 'injury' it's not huge.


I know, man. I'm agreeing with you...


----------



## ACSplyt

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Punk is getting Revenge. He's in the main event while Cenas the champ now :lmao


Time for John Cena and the WWE title to play second fiddle to CM Punk. :lol


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

TH1 said:


> I have been thoroughly entertained. I'm impressed.


Yeah I'd say WWE actually earned their E tonight lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I think the stinger was legit because it looked to me like Orton apologized after the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PunkShoot said:


> bryan is legit hurt, i said it when it happened, and ill say it again.
> 
> It was obvious, the ref had the X for a split second their.


exactly plus he got hurt last night was well, the WWE is high on him and want to put him in the main event, they wont take any chances in a grudge match with Orton


----------



## TripleG

Well, Del Rio is back to being a boring heel. Ugh.


----------



## Slider575

Nevermind it was only a stinger


----------



## H

Punk with some nice arm selling.


----------



## Punkholic

iwatchwrestling said:


> Bryan got in Triple H's face? Footage plz.


WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Cyon

CamillePunk said:


> STINGER.
> 
> STING.


:mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

birthday_massacre said:


> It was a legit injury, the stoppage was very awkward.


playing right into their hands


----------



## Osize10

Daniel Bryan...Stinger...


Your new TNA Heavyweight Champion


----------



## WrestlinFan

superfudge said:


> Pah kayfabe schmayfabe. He makes a beating look more legitimate and intense than anyone in the WWE currently. His appearance after his Wrestlemania loss when he took out 3MB....that was proof enough.


Yes he does but it used to be so much more. They've ruined him.
Getting beaten by Cena didn't help
.
Getting his ass kicked in almost every in ring encounter with HHH didn't help.

Losing to HHH didn't help.

Getting dominated by HHH in their steel cage match didn't help.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Danielson

I thought he got a stinger, they fucking suck, and when they happen you honestly don't know if it's the real thing or not. Your body goes numb, and you get terrible pain in your hands especially your fingertips.


----------



## PunkShoot

bryan vs STING! OH SHIT!Q


----------



## Daiko

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I know, man. I'm agreeing with you...


Ah. Now I feel stupid.. Hug it out?


----------



## Mister Hands

Seems to me like Bryan's injury was a thing that happened, but is handily convenient for storyline purposes. Either that, or he is KING OF SELLS.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

CamillePunk said:


> STINGER.
> 
> STING.


How didn't anybody see this?!

"Wake up wrestling fans."


----------



## Dr.Boo

Osize10 said:


> Daniel Bryan...Stinger...
> 
> 
> Your new TNA Heavyweight Champion


Dat foreshadowing! 
:cole3


----------



## KrazyGreen

I would love to see ADR adopt the mandible claw as his new finisher.


----------



## Punkholic

Yeah, looks like Bryan is the one turning heel fpalm


----------



## Evolution

We're into the fuckery timeslot of the show. Expect to have something happen soon...


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

iwatchwrestling said:


> Bryan got in Triple H's face? Footage plz.


NOT ON THE WWE AP?!?!....................


----------



## ACSplyt

It's show time, folks!


----------



## Sensesfail

Del Rio, you are a coward


----------



## Happenstan

BRyan got in HHH's face for match stoppage. Total work.


----------



## Dr.Boo

:axel That's my move!!


----------



## superfudge

WrestlinFan said:


> Yes he does but it used to be so much more. They've ruined him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't think they have. People recognise his legitimacy. Plus he had the final victory over Triple H, if that matters at all.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ziggles, not Bork


----------



## KrazyGreen

Chicken shit heel Del Rio.


----------



## LigerJ81

ZIGGLER


----------



## Punkholic

Bryan vs Sting? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABrown

DOLPH!!!


----------



## H

Dat Dolph

Hell yea


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: ZIGGLER!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

ziggler!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Oh shit Ziggles did show up.


----------



## Choke2Death

Count out :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

AWESOME 

ZIGGLER!

:mark:


----------



## TripleG

DOLPH ZIGGLER!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Daiko said:


> Ah. Now I feel stupid.. Hug it out?


Sure! Haha.


----------



## Cyon

ZIGGLER


----------



## Waffelz

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Shepard

Evolution said:


> We're into the fuckery timeslot of the show. Expect to have something happen soon...


right on time.


----------



## Brye

DOLPH


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Punk taking a page out of Axel's book. Still a Heyman guy at heart.


----------



## NoyK

ZIGGLER, FUCK YES :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Ziggler!!


----------



## Ray

ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## Daiko

Here to show the fucking world!!!!


----------



## Amber B

Ziggler's hair is some kind of awful.


----------



## finalnight

That was a cool spot.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321

Ziggler is here!!!


----------



## Con27

ZIGGY!!


----------



## NathWFC

DOLPH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yet another fucking countout.


----------



## -XERO-

lol


----------



## CM Danielson

Pretty huge pop for Ziggler awesome!!


----------



## Hawkke

Well we have our Ziggs attack, the night is complete!

Well seems we get both, Ziggs and Bork!


----------



## Prayer Police

dat Ziggler ruthless aggression


----------



## Y2JFAN811

BORKKKKK


----------



## PhilThePain

Damn, Ziggler went a bit hard with that elbow to the head. Haha CM Punk just shrugs.


----------



## Allur

Who goes for Punk?

// :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford

OH FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Sensesfail

oh no, not Bork Laser


----------



## Alex DeLarge

HERE COMES THE LASER! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Yassssss lesnar


----------



## Callisto

dddddrdfddddddddddddddddddd :mark:


----------



## rikers10

OOOHH YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rvp20

:brock !!!!


----------



## Griselda

HERE COMES THE PAIN! :mark:


----------



## legendfan97

WHOA!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

BORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

OOOOOO SHIT IM MARKING


----------



## Shaddw

Holy shit !!!!!!!!!!!
:mark:


----------



## TJC93

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Luchini

HELL YEAH!


----------



## y2j4lyf

:brock


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Punk gonna die


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley

OH FUCK YEA


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lesnar!!!! called it


----------



## Punkholic

ZIGGLER!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 2K JAY

BROCK TIME! :brock


----------



## chargebeam

That Raw is impressive tonight.


----------



## Waffelz

BORK :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :brock WTF!!!


----------



## Stad

;FFB;FB';FB';FBW'FB'WQFB'WF YESSS


----------



## KrazyGreen

Dorph Zigglie AND Bork Laser!!!

OH NOES! Called it!


----------



## Mister Hands

Welp.


----------



## Dr.Boo

BROOOOOOOCK!!!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Did I call dat Lesnar return, or did I call dat Lesnar return?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

BORK :mark:


----------



## Rustee

Marking. the. fuck. out.


----------



## checkcola

Shit just got real


----------



## NoyK

ASDKLASDBKLASDASDBMLBASDBJLº

OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H

FUCKING BROCK'S HERE


----------



## Londrick

Fuck yeah. We're gonna get Punk vs Lesnar


----------



## Cyon

:brock


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Brock should pull a Tommy Biy. Brothers don't shake hands brothers gotta hug.


----------



## Trifektah

My god, Greatest Raw in years


----------



## PacoAwesome

HERE COMES THE PAIN BITCHES!


----------



## imonaplain

OMFG


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:brock vs. unk2 at MITB?


----------



## Amber B

You got your wish. Lesnar will stiff the fuck out of him.


----------



## llamadux

sweet jessus punk is a dead man.


----------



## WrestlinFan

I still marked


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Holy fuck.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Brock!!!!


----------



## Slider575

WE GET BOTH MARK :mark: !!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd

WEeeOEKAORMSG


----------



## ACSplyt

BROCK LESNAR!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

Brock!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

BROCK THE FUCKING BEAST LESNAR!!! 

NOW THIS IS WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot

WOW THIS RAW


----------



## Jean0987654321

THIS RAW KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!!


----------



## Shepard

BROCK


----------



## Dean/Moxley

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

This just became RAW of the year.


----------



## Lm2

LESNAR :mark:


----------



## Daiko

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ray




----------



## weProtectUs

BAH GAWD ITZ BORK!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

This is shocking :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Lesnar needs some pyro.


----------



## kanefan08

YESSS!!!


----------



## ABrown

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Brock heard those shots by Punk earlier


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## un_pretti_er

I'm having a flashback to '00 right now with this RAW


----------



## Awesome22

Who the fuck wrote the show tonight?!


----------



## SubZero3:16

All of this action on one Raw?? I can't right now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THE RAW = MUST NOOOOOTTTT FAAAAPPP!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter

Natsuke said:


> I approve of your style, kid.





TripleG said:


> Well, Del Rio is back to being a boring heel. Ugh.


He was boring as a face too


----------



## Evilerk

shit just got really real:heyman


----------



## Prayer Police

CM Punk! Brock Lesnar is commin' for you, *****!!!!


----------



## demons1

Forum to explode in 3...2...1...

HERE COMES THE PAIN vs. BEST IN THE WORLD !!!!


----------



## BrokenWater

The pain. It's going to come.


----------



## NearFall

LESNAR!


----------



## KingLobos

Whoop his ass Brock!!!!


----------



## chargebeam

Is this the first "well written" Raw of the 2010's?


----------



## dan the marino

:brock


----------



## checkcola

WWE has lined up some great storylines going forward, man


----------



## Punkholic

BROCK IS HERE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jotunheim

MARKEEEED OUUUUUUT YEESSSSSS


----------



## PhilThePain

Yes! Now this is a Brock Lesnar feud I'm interested in seeing.


----------



## Sensesfail

Punk vs Lesnar at Summerslam, not at MITB


----------



## Edgehead41190

That's irrelevant said:


>


...


----------



## Lm2

F-5 PLEASE :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

DONT TALK BORK


----------



## TripleG

CM FUCKING PUNK VS. BROCK FUCKING LESNAR!!! 

I don't care when or where you do it. You got my fucking money!


----------



## ACSplyt

Brock is gonna talk! :lol


----------



## Billy Kidman

This is how you fucking write a show.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Brock!


----------



## Daiko

Don't talk... PLEASE!


----------



## Amber B

Lesnar feels what Punk is feeling.


----------



## Point9Seconds

Punk looks so scrawny


----------



## H

He's gonna talk? But..but why though?


----------



## Evolution

Oh God Brock has a microphone watch out


----------



## Mr Eagles

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Con27

Oops someone gave Brock a mic


----------



## NoyK

Punter said:


>


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## TJC93

That's how it's done!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Knew there was a reason for this match going last.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

THANK YOU LESNAR! :brock


----------



## Cyon

:lmao


----------



## CM Danielson

Listen to how quite it got when Brock grabbed the mic.


----------



## Londrick

lol @ Brock being about the same height as CM Punk. What a vanilla midget.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

I don't know who the new writer is for the show, but give that man a fucking raise now!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That has to be the SUMMERSLAM main event. No bullshit!


----------



## -XERO-

*HAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!*


----------



## Jean0987654321

oh my gawd!!!


----------



## Punkholic

Punk vs Brock?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

I love you Brock.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

Marking


----------



## kregnaz

Here comes the best pain in the world! :mark:


----------



## Brye

I already can't wait for that fucking match.


----------



## LigerJ81

BORK LESNAR


----------



## finalnight

That was pretty funny.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ColtofPersonality

This Raw = Complete. Amazing.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

And brock just got paid about 250,000 for that F5


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Summerslam, here we go!


----------



## Shazayum

YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That smile.


----------



## Sensesfail

that F5 was so fuckin fast


----------



## Tommy-V

YEEEEEEEEEES!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

I can't contain myself right now.


----------



## Mainboy

What a raw :mark:


----------



## Dubbletrousers

HOORAY FOR WWE FOR NOT FUCKING THINGS UP TONIGHT


----------



## ACSplyt

Shit just got real! CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar with Summerslam.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Best looking F5 since brock's return! hands down.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

PIPE BOMB!!!!....I am laughing my ass off over the irony that punks face ended up landing near the mic lmao


----------



## KingLobos

Brock is the best Heel in the WWE today without question. I love this guy.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Best raw of the year

No topping this one folks


----------



## Rustee

I'm glad I watched Raw this week.


----------



## y2j4lyf

That was a great F5


----------



## Prayer Police

dat face


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Summer Slam is look... plz someone hold me.


----------



## Jotunheim

OH YEESSSS, DREAM MATCH OF THE YEARRR, FUCK ROCK VS PUNK, THIS IS IT!!!


----------



## Buckley

Holy fuck this RAW has been amazing.


----------



## ABrown

NOBODY LEAVES PAUL HEYMAN. NOBODY.

:heyman


----------



## killacamt

Best RAW of 2013!!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er

:mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

THis raw absolutely perfect


----------



## connormurphy13

BEST RAW OF THE LAST FEW YEARS!!!!

FUCK YEAH :mark:


----------



## Peapod

Very good raw.


----------



## kanefan08

Punk eating an F5? YES!


----------



## PrincessEmily

That was an amazing Raw!!


----------



## Lok

Fck' Yea! Legitimacy!


----------



## Stormbringer

Well I guess Triple G gets his wish.


----------



## kickhisheadin

kickhisheadin said:


> Hmm...CM Punk = Wolverine, Lesnar = Sabretooth


Well


----------



## oMonstro

Punk next to the mic, poetry...


----------



## Osize10

This raw exemplifies the problem with the writing. Full-time momentum is shoved aside for part-timer storylines that go nowhere.


----------



## Clique




----------



## Mister Hands

Monday Night Raw. Where have you _been_.


----------



## Amber B

All of this fabulous (albeit desperate) wad blowing in one episode = drizzling fuckery next episode.

And that is one of the worst shots of Punk ever :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

10/10 Best Raw this year.


----------



## Lm2

Lesnar to go over :mark:


----------



## laggerbob

Feels nice to watch raw and not regret staying up for it later.


----------



## Punkholic

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Disciple514

Lesner Punk feud in the making. I think I need to take 3 months off from Raw more often. This Raw was good.


----------



## Sensesfail

in terms, of the show, best Raw of the year


----------



## Bushmaster

Loved that Punk looked like he was struggling while in the F5 unlike everyone who acts like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Awesome22 said:


> Who the fuck wrote the show tonight?!


A wrestling booker and not a soap opera writer


Best raw in over a year


----------



## GoDJ757

Did the forum just crash again?


----------



## JamesCurtis24




----------



## Phillies3:16

Hope punk/Brock at mitb cause I'll be there!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

NO WAY!!! 

NO WAY!!!

NO WAY IN HELL DOES WWE GIVE US A DAMN GOOD RAW IN 2013!!!

THE ROAD TO SUMMERSLAM IS GONNA BE EPIC!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan

Best Raw of the last sixteen months. At least.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo

My dream of seeing Brock Lesnar F5 Punk has finally come true :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino

ColtofPersonality said:


> This Raw = Complete. Amazing.


That's how it goes. Every time.

Fantastic RAW. Best of the year so far no doubt.


----------



## chargebeam

I loved tonight's Raw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

RAW of the year. None come close.


----------



## y2j4lyf

That was a pretty good Raw! Later guys!


----------



## Cyon

That last shot of Punk :lol


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim

Awesome RAW!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

This has been one of the best RAWs in years and with this finish? Actually builds interest heading into the next show.

Nice.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Rvp20

I love how there's always an unintentional metaphor involving lesnar


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Man, somebody please screencap Punk lying face down. That expression on his face was hilarious.


----------



## PhilThePain

This Raw was amazing!

-Christian returns
-Vince McMahon congratulates The Shield
-Mark Henry promo and swerve
-Brock Lesnar feud with CM Punk


----------



## Daiko

Lesnar vs Punk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Very good RAW. One of the best this year.


----------



## Brye

Awesome Raw tonight.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> I can't contain myself right now.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

i swear WWE reads these forums, 4 things which we wanted happened tonight

Christian Returns
HHH/Vince story
Lesnar v Punk tease
Mark henry doing what he does


----------



## ABrown

this Raw was fap-tabulous


----------



## Kratosx23

Babyface Punk jobbing to Lesnar. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt

That was an awesome Raw. I love how the WWE Has been showing some consistency. First, WWE Payback, now tonight. Just awesome.


----------



## RDEvans

Take notes creative, make raw great like this every week


----------



## KingofKings1281

Epic Raw is epic.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## SPCDRI

Raw was really good and had some great moments.


----------



## Choke2Death

I swear if Lesnar jobs to Punk... I hope this company goes out of business fast.

A great Raw otherwise. Only let down is the weird ending to Bryan/Orton. Mark Henry was awesome and the highlight of the night.


----------



## Deptford

oh fuck sweet jesus.. This shit takes me back man. I haven't been anxious to see what happens next week in a very long time.


----------



## xdryza

This raw was awesome! This for all the geeks who think the PG rating was the reason WWE was sucking.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

What an amazing RAW.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

BEST RAW ALL YEAR


----------



## Edgehead41190

Clique said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaoThis is great


----------



## Punkholic

Best Raw in months! :clap


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

This probably caused a few of these:


----------



## Eulonzo

I just shit my pants.


----------



## legendfan97

abrown0718 said:


> NOBODY LEAVES PAUL HEYMAN. NOBODY.
> 
> :heyman


I thought it was going that direction. You cant leave me. So I finish you off with another Paul Heyman guy. 


:brock "That's my manager!" LMAO


----------



## BKsaaki

Dr.Boo said:


>


Oh dear god


----------



## Trifektah

Raw actually made me mark the fuck out multiple times, Christian, Henry, Ziggs, Bork.....epic.


----------



## Natsuke




----------



## larrydavidcape

What an ending! Glad to see Ziggler getting some revenge but even happier to witness the beginning of PUNK V BROCK!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I fucking lost my erection when LEsnar grabbed the mic, then gained it back instantly. Unfuckingreal. Holy shit


----------



## Callisto

This episode of RAW was slaying my life together. Oh my god, A-MA-ZING.

I need a respirator. A neck brace. Anything to control myself.


----------



## hitmanclarke

Brock vs Punk next week in a dance off.

:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## Headliner

This is the most excited I've been for Raw in years.


----------



## finalnight

This better do a 4.0 rating.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575

Sweet jesus what a Raw and what an Ending! lkflalsdj so fucking good


----------



## llamadux

Raw of the year so far.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Babyface Punk jobbing to Lesnar. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


What the fuck? How can you bitch about Punk/Lesnar?


----------



## Choke2Death

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Babyface Punk jobbing to Lesnar. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


I sure hope so.


----------



## rjsbx1

*That was Raw was just so...so...beautifully entertaining. I love it.*


----------



## connormurphy13

I was literally doing Brock's dance that whole last five minutes.


----------



## Punkholic

Can't wait for next week! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

It's been a while since I've been into babyfaces like this.. :lol I want Ziggler to kick Del Rio's ass & win, I want Punk to kick Lesnar's ass & win (which he will).


----------



## cindel25

Raw was great..I'm guess Creative got new writers ...


----------



## Dean/Moxley

If the Bryan v. Orton match was better. Nonetheless, Raw was great. 9/10


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Good RAW I must say.


----------



## Dr.Boo

The Brown Horatio said:


>


----------



## Lm2

best raw in a long time.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

There's just so many reasons to watch Raw right now.

Henry vs Cena looks awesome.

The power struggle between McMahon and HHH is great!

Punk vs Brock? YES PLEASE!

An aggressive face Ziggler attacking ADR? YES PLEASE!

Fucking Christian returns, Cesaro joining Colter.

You wanna know why Raw was good tonight? Because the WWE now has fucking secondary storylines. Before the ONLY thing they were concerned about the WWE title, and whoever Cena was feuding with. But now everything that is happening has a purpose, and because of that, it's enjoying to watch.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Punk ... Lesnar ... Heyman?

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes



















Anyways ... good show (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This was a good Raw like the good ol' days.


----------



## Marcos 25063

BEST RAW OF THE FUCKING YEAR!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Raw just fucking slayed me tonight! The storylines, feuds, DAT MARK HENRY PROMO, matches! I just can't with it all.


----------



## Brye

I can't even fathom how great Punk/Lesnar will be.


----------



## kieranwwe

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> BEST RAW *IN *YEARS


Amended it.

What happened? Did WWE get a new creative or something, tonight was great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Whoever wrote this raw needs a HOF spot. That RAW was amazingly booked and the WORLD title was ME and Henry pulled a promo of the year hands down.

AJ and STEPH? JESUS CHRIST what a dream segment.


----------



## xD7oom

I'M IN TEAR, LESNAR IS BACK


----------



## KuritaDavion

Great Raw tonight. If all Raw was was Brock and Mark messing dudes up while talking shit and smiling, I'd never complain again.


----------



## killacamt

Punkholic said:


> Can't wait for next week! :mark:


I will be there live posting pics on twitter all show long!

Overall good show, I doubt Lesnar will be there next week


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Do they have a new head writer or something? The last two nights have just been beautiful.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Solid Raw tonight


----------



## connormurphy13

Tyrion Lannister-


Some fools can never be pleased.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

best raw since the night after mania...no doubt.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Cena/Bryan (WWE Championship)
Lesnar/Punk
ADR/Ziggler (World Championship
Shield/Brothers of Destruction
AJ/Kaitlyn
Christian/Axel (IC Championship)
Big E/Henry?

Holy fuck, this Summerslam is looking GOAT worthy.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Babyface Punk jobbing to Lesnar. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Is there anything you like?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Holy Fuckkkkkkkkkk :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm marking out like a bitch..what a fucking epic show...I'm amazed!! WOW!!! 

I never thought id be marking out for Raw like this in a long fucking time!!!! "WWE, WWE, WWE, WWE, WWE!!" :vince2*


----------



## Daiko

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> What the fuck? How can you bitch about Punk/Lesnar?


Because he's a miserable fuck who complains about everything. You'll get used to it after a while...


----------



## Un0fficial

I...I .... I .... I want to cry it was so spectacular...

10/10


----------



## Happenstan

Punk got tossed like a rag doll and half the crowd cheered it? Didn't expect that.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Raw of the fucking year. Amazing show from top to bottom... I... I just don't know where to begin. I'll do a review tomorrow, but damn I don't think there was anything I disliked about the show. Even something like Barrett losing clean and looking weak was sort of neutralized by the fact Christian returned. 

And then the ending... first Ziggler going apeshit on Del Rio was awesome, but then they follow that up with LESNAR! His music hits and Punk knows shits about to go down. The whole atmosphere of it was epic and the F-5 looked fucking amazing.

I'll give my thoughts, as well as more detailed thoughts on that later and tomorrow.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

RAW was actually awesome........ WHO BOOKED AND WROTE THIS SHOW!?!?


----------



## Marcos 25063

Who book this??OMG!!!! DOUBLE PAY FOR HIM


----------



## vanboxmeer

So glad they let Brock completely overshadow that Ziggler.


----------



## Osize10

BIG E WINNING said:


> Cena/Bryan (WWE Championship)
> Lesnar/Punk
> ADR/Ziggler (World Championship
> Shield/Brothers of Destruction
> AJ/Kaitlyn
> Christian/Axel (IC Championship)
> Big E/Henry?
> 
> Holy fuck, this Summerslam is looking GOAT worthy.


HA they just botched any momentum Bryan had tonight. We'll be lucky if he makes the pre-show.


----------



## Mister Hands

Someone needs to investigate: were the NXT writers promoted in the last... 50 hours or so?


----------



## Punkholic

Next week is going to be amazing! :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Edgehead41190

Should be another great summer for the WWE.


----------



## EdgeHead103

BEST RAW OF THE YEAR

I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL MONDAY


----------



## Brye

BIG E WINNING said:


> Cena/Bryan (WWE Championship)
> Lesnar/Punk
> ADR/Ziggler (World Championship
> Shield/Brothers of Destruction
> AJ/Kaitlyn
> Christian/Axel (IC Championship)
> Big E/Henry?
> 
> Holy fuck, this Summerslam is looking GOAT worthy.


That card would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

BIG E WINNING said:


> Cena/Bryan (WWE Championship)
> Lesnar/Punk
> ADR/Ziggler (World Championship
> Shield/Brothers of Destruction
> AJ/Kaitlyn
> Christian/Axel (IC Championship)
> Big E/Henry?
> 
> Holy fuck, this Summerslam is looking GOAT worthy.


shield vs BoD? what?


also, why are people skipping MITB and going right to SS? Knowing WWE they're likely gunna end more than one of those above-listed feuds before SS.


----------



## Lok

Well I enjoyed the show. Night all!


----------



## itssoeasy23

Fantastic RAW tonight.


----------



## deathslayer

Oh Geez why am I working I need to watch this Raw ASAP!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Now we need Vince, HHH, Steph, and the whole writing crew to re-watch that whole episode, and burn it into thier brains that this is how Raw is _supposed _to be.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here(More to come soon):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-monday-night-raw-6172013-results.html

Overall thoughts: This was a good Raw. There were a bunch of big angles, DB/Orton was good minus the finish and it was cool to see Cesaro/Regal. The Mark Henry segment was great and definitely must see.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## H

So they've now proven that they CAN write a good show. Now there's no excuse for shitty Raw's. 

Loved this show. Very little wasted segments.


----------



## LVblizzard

This rivals the post-WM Raw for best Raw of the year. Loved everything about it.


----------



## Brye

WHINY CUNT said:


> shield vs BoD? what?
> 
> 
> also, why are people skipping MITB and going right to SS? Knowing WWE they're likely gunna end more than one of those above-listed feuds before SS.


I believe it's been rumored. Plus with the attack on Kane tonight. And they took out Taker. It's possible.

They're start the feuds at MITB but at the least we'll get some rematches at SS.


----------



## SPCDRI

Great RAW that leaves me DYING to see next week.

Bryan, Ziggler ADR, Cesaro with Zeb, Punk/Brock, Christian back, Henry beasting.


----------



## Headliner

So I guess Vince freaking out backstage and firing writers left and right finally worked. Hopefully they keep this up.


----------



## Kratosx23

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> What the fuck? How can you bitch about Punk/Lesnar?


BECAUSE I DON'T WANT PUNK BEING FUCKING LESNAR'S BITCH. And not only that, but a watered down, babyface Punk at that.

Are we clear?

This feud does jack shit for Punk and with the amount of PPV's he lost before he left, he needed to start getting on a roll again, but there's no way they're EVER putting him over Brock. Turning him is just as bad because Punk as a babyface is never going to amount to half of what heel Punk did. Leave it to WWE to ruin the best talent they have on their roster.


----------



## checkcola

Unless Jericho is sticking around, there's nothing for THE Ryback


----------



## -XERO-

*Where's Amber?

I wanna cry tears of HAPPINESS this time.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I swear, everytime Brock's music hits, my heart begins to pound.

My mind is totally fucked. Am I tripping? Did WWE actually give us a totally amazing show tonight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mister Hands said:


> Someone needs to investigate: were the NXT writers promoted in the last... 50 hours or so?


Maybe the McMahons were so focused on their storyline the writer just slipped the rest of the show under their noses.


----------



## zxLegionxz

Great RAW a shit load of feuds with actual build nice to see after so much time,the ending was perfect Lesnar should destroy Punk and i would feed him Sheamus as well to set up the Main event Of mania Rock/Brock


----------



## Con27

Amazing Raw. Some great feuds being set up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Osize10 said:


> HA they just botched any momentum Bryan had tonight. We'll be lucky if he makes the pre-show.


Ah, shut it. Bryan is that good to bounce back from one non-offensive move tonight. You'll be smiling in a month's time.



Brye said:


> That card would be the greatest thing ever.


PPV of the year if everything goes down right. Maybe best Summerslam in a few years.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

I think this is my favorite raw of the year, and my favorite in recent memory. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Slider575

That is all I can say about this Raw tonight, now this is why I watch wrestling. What a damn good show, I don't know who wrote it but I hope to god that man sticks around.


----------



## Amber B

I legit had nothing to complain about.


----------



## GoDJ757

WWE actually puts together a great show from start to finish. Bravo :clap


----------



## Chan Hung

*Whoever wrote Payback and Tonight's show...kudos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rvp20

Why is there always an unintentional metaphor involving lesnar


----------



## Hawkke

4:35 Jericho predicts the future when Del Rio hits the ring!


----------



## Cyon

A pretty solid RAW tonight. Probably one of the best ones so far.

Highlight of the entire show for me was no doubt :henry1 

God bless that guy when he actually retires in the future.


----------



## Gezim

Would have been better if they brawled or something. This makes punk look weak


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Amazing RAW tonight, god if they kept up that momentum, then people wouldn't shit on their product as much, now I have high hopes for next week and I shouldn't, because I worry this was a one off.

Great show though. Ziggler not being out of action <3, MARK HENRY, DAMIEN SANDOW WINNING... BROCK VS PUNK SET UP.


----------



## Brye

You know it's a good Raw when there aren't people in here bitching about how it's the worst Raw of all time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Best episode in a long time. I literally have no complaints about the show. Loved everything about it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

kinda disappointed i missed this raw but it sounds like an actual good show. :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er

THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## Hera

First time in ages where I'm really left wanting more after an episode of Raw. This was fantastic. This summer is shaping up to be amazing.


----------



## Punkholic

What a way to kickoff the summer! Well done, WWE! :clap


----------



## LVblizzard

The crowd was pretty great tonight too. Pretty much every wrestler got a good reaction from the crowd.


----------



## ACSplyt

I really can't wait to see what the hell happens next week. Loving the progression of storylines. I feel like I'm back in 2003 or something.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Best two weeks ever on a monday. First KH3 last week and Raw sooooooooooooooooooo good tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's about time the writers did their job. Here's an idea: Do it more often!


----------



## un_pretti_er

Gezim said:


> Would have been better if they brawled or something. This makes punk look weak


Except it's CM Punk. The guy who won last night. Remember?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Osize10 said:


> HA they just botched any momentum Bryan had tonight. We'll be lucky if he makes the pre-show.


You really think Bryan lost all his momentum from that one segment. The dude that got over by losing in 18 seconds. Hyperbole is overused on the internet.


----------



## A$AP

Honestly a great Raw. I was seriously surprised.


----------



## EdgeHead103

THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## Mister Hands

BIG E WINNING said:


> Ah, shut it. Bryan is that good to bounce back from one non-offensive move tonight. You'll be smiling in a month's time.


Seriously. Plays injured, heroic face against Ambrose to the point where he's about to win, Shield beat him down, Randy saves, RKOs Bryan. Bam, right back on track.


----------



## Stad

Tyrion Lannister said:


> BECAUSE I DON'T WANT PUNK BEING FUCKING LESNAR'S BITCH. And not only that, but a watered down, babyface Punk at that.
> 
> Are we clear?
> 
> This feud does jack shit for Punk and with the amount of PPV's he lost before he left, he needed to start getting on a roll again, but there's no way they're EVER putting him over Brock. Turning him is just as bad because Punk as a babyface is never going to amount to half of what heel Punk did. Leave it to WWE to ruin the best talent they have on their roster.


You really need to just quit watching man. Fucking negative nancy everyday on this forum.


----------



## darkguy

Gezim said:


> Would have been better if they brawled or something. This makes punk look weak


I actually liked that Brock picked up a mic. Punk drops his guard thinking Lesnar will say something first.

If Brock just walked in the ring without picking up a mic and did a f5 I would agree. I think what they did was fine


----------



## Amber B

MVP of the show was easily Henry followed by Ambrose's short bus swag.


----------



## Punkholic

Punk/Bryan should be an epic feud! :mark:


----------



## hardyorton

Bryan showing that fighting spirit, His selling was epic.:mark:
Lesnar F5 Punk. Punk/Lesnar feud:mark:
Ziggler gets some payback.:mark:
Henry blindsides everyone :mark:

Great Raw tonight


----------



## connormurphy13

Best Raw since the three hours was made permanent. All spots were really solid, and I think Mark Henry's moment will be one that's looked back on as a stroke of genius in WWE storytelling. Like they'll be having clips of it at anniversary Raws and whatnot


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> I legit had nothing to complain about.


**cries all over Amber some more**


----------



## Hera

checkcola said:


> Unless Jericho is sticking around, there's nothing for THE Ryback


They can always find someone in the back for him to lose to at MitB


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

See, WWE, if you actually put a damn effort every Monday, we'd be on the same page.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Gezim said:


> Would have been better if they brawled or something. This makes punk look weak


Agreed. Thought for a moment Punk was trying to reverse the F5. Other than that this Raw was perfect.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Hera said:


> They can always find someone in the back for him to lose to at MitB


I doubt 3MB is doing anything.


----------



## Marv95

Take away the ridiculous Bryan/Orton ending(though they explained it kinda), typical awful Cole commentary and the WWE app plugs and this almost could have been the perfect Raw. In 2013. On par with the Raw after Mania 28. Now can they keep this up?


----------



## Allur

Damien actually pinned Sheamus? :mark: I got to see that shit.


----------



## RKO_THUG

this is like the first raw not about cena with just a bunch of random matches thrown without promo time for wrestlers


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Truly amazing how virtually every segment tonight furthered or began an angle.

This is what 3 hours should do, not promote Tout and recap the same shit 5 times a show.

Good mix of wrestling and storylines.

I pray they keep this up and I have faith they will.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung

*Anyone honestly who thought this show was bad isn't a real wrestling fan!!!* :russo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Punkholic said:


> Punk/Bryan should be an epic feud! :mark:


They're not feuding...


----------



## Smarky Smark

Brock Lesnar and Curtis Axel are the new Minnesota Wrescking Crew.


----------



## Jotunheim

Gezim said:


> Would have been better if they brawled or something. This makes punk look weak


don't worry, Punk is clearly the underdog face going in this match, this was set up so Brock could take punk off guard and plant him, it's how it's supposed to happen


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

It's official: THAT was the best RAW since the night after WrestleMania. Su-fucking-perb.


----------



## Punkholic

Only thing I didn't like from tonight's show was the ending to the Orton/Bryan match. Other than that, an outstanding show.


----------



## Kratosx23

Stad said:


> You really need to just quit watching man. Fucking negative nancy everyday on this forum.


You're right, I really do. They're never going to improve.


----------



## Cyon

Allur said:


> Damien actually pinned Sheamus? :mark: I got to see that shit.


It was more of a rollup but yeah.


----------



## Osize10

Mister Hands said:


> Seriously. Plays injured, heroic face against Ambrose to the point where he's about to win, Shield beat him down, Randy saves, RKOs Bryan. Bam, right back on track.


I'm taking your word for it


----------



## Phillies3:16

Keep this level of awesome for raws here on out and throw wyatt into the mix and you have a great second half of 2013 for wwe


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Happenstan said:


> Punk got tossed like a rag doll and half the crowd cheered it? Didn't expect that.


They were cheering the beginning of the feud. Punk vs Lesnar is a dream match, hope it lasts long.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Man, the ones who claim to be "pro wrestling" fans and always want "wrestling" and "that guy" are the ones who never get the simple little things that are pro wrestling 101.


----------



## hanzou666

i look forward to heyman and punk mic battles

yo dj spin that shit!


----------



## Slider575

How is it that they can put together such bad shows like they have no idea how to fill three hours, and then you get a show like tonight that I actually wanted more. Everything was just so damn good.
Punk/Lesnar
Henry/Cena
Shield
Kaitlynn nip slip
Christian
RVD Promos
Wyatt Promos

damn


----------



## Mr. I

God tier RAW.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Solid RAW tonight. Really can't wait to see where everything goes from here.


----------



## Allur

Cyon said:


> It was more of a rollup but yeah.


Ah okay. Still a win so it works for me. :sandow2


----------



## Daiko

GOD said:


> kinda disappointed i missed this raw but it sounds like an actual good show. :lol


It was amazing. Download it, Stream it, whatever. Just watch the fuck out of it!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Tyrion Lannister said:


> BECAUSE I DON'T WANT PUNK BEING FUCKING LESNAR'S BITCH. And not only that, but a watered down, babyface Punk at that.
> 
> Are we clear?
> 
> This feud does jack shit for Punk and with the amount of PPV's he lost before he left, he needed to start getting on a roll again, but there's no way they're EVER putting him over Brock. Leave it to WWE to ruin the best talent they have on their roster.


At least Babyface Punk gets to actually wrestle & not have to play the coward's role like he has been. To be honest, Face Punk is more tweenerish then most guys anyways. What this feud does is help put over Punk more to the casuals - he already has the smarks & fanatics, this kind of feud CAN help elevate him in many ways. Punk's already established as a top tier talent, no casual fan is thinking of Punk as a loser, especially now that he's a face. Most casuals are sheep, did you hear the announcers jocking Punk during Raw? That's what the casuals will be saying as well, losing to UT gave Punk a rub - whether people wanna believe it or not. It's not a real sport, the average fan does not keep track of wins & losses - he hasn't lost & will not lose any credibility whatsoever. Chill dude - the important thing is if it's entertaining, not fake titles & accomplishments. And you can't tell me that a Lesnar/Punk/Heyman dynamic isn't gonna be great.

Remember us all complaining about Cena taking the spotlight while Punk was champ, well it maybe temporary but between Payback & tonight - Punk has been presented as the main focus of the show. If you enjoy CM Punk, I don't know how you can't just enjoy the past 2 nights.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

WWE finally turning a corner?!

EVERYTHING PROGRESSED! Great Show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Stad said:


> You really need to just quit watching man. Fucking negative nancy everyday on this forum.


Every forum needs a condescending, exaggerating cynic.


----------



## Clique

When WWE puts forth the effort they can have two well-booked and well-executed shows TWO nights in a row! Now hopefully they can continue to build this momentum to a great MITB and even better SummerSlam. Tonight was easily the best Raw of the year. Great show.


----------



## Gezim

Its shows like tonight that make me forget its not PG14


----------



## connormurphy13

This Punk/Lesnar feud will easily continue to Summerslam. At MITB have them face off with Heyman being neutral going into it, but turning on Punk to help Brock win. Then have Punk go over Lesnar at Summerslam clean


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You'll never get a perfect RAW or wrestling show but this was damn well close. Stop falling for the fool's gold.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

BIG E WINNING said:


> Man, the ones who claim to be "pro wrestling" fans and always want "wrestling" and "that guy" are the ones who never get the simple little things that are pro wrestling 101.


Literally like almost everything on the show played into a storyline, whether it continued one or started one. Seems to me like some people are upset that whomever they're a mark for wasn't booked to look perfect.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Goodness fucking gracious, that was an OUTSTANDING episode of Raw! I've been critical and disgusted of WWE's product for what seems to be the longest time now and I was giving up on hope that we'd get enjoyable programming from this company, but GOD DAMN! Vince, whatever you fucking do, keep the writing staff that wrote tonight's show and let them write every show from NOW ON! Best Raw of the year.


----------



## Hawkke

Wow Brock Lesnar legit trending world wide.


----------



## hardyorton

Slider575 said:


> How is it that they can put together such bad shows like they have no idea how to fill three hours, and then you get a show like tonight that I actually wanted more. Everything was just so damn good.
> Punk/Lesnar
> Henry/Cena
> Shield
> Kaitlynn nip slip
> Christian
> RVD Promos
> Wyatt Promos
> 
> damn


Plus the Best selling In the World from Bryan been build up nicely and Ziggler getting some payback.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Stad said:


> You really need to just quit watching man. Fucking negative nancy everyday on this forum.


Thank God for the ignore button.


----------



## KO Bossy

I don't want to seem like a wet blanket because I thought there was some great stuff on this episode, but I am going into this Brock/Punk thing without a lot of hope. It already feels messed up.

If they are indeed going with they Heyman turns on Punk story, why? They teased in ONE match that Heyman might cost the match for Punk, and then there's just a random turn? Nothing built up to it. This, unfortunately, was the definition of a Russo swerve-heel turns and angles thrown in just for the sake of heel turns and angles throw in. There was no rhyme or reason. Same as this-yes, they may want to do a Brock/Punk program, and I'd like to see it. However, if Heyman turns on Punk, what reason will there be? There were no hints, no build up, nothing. Just a random turn because that's what the script said.

On top of that, it feels way too rushed. This is the problem with Brock leaving and returning all the time. Law of diminishing returns. Plus, if he keeps saying he's accomplished everything, why is he constantly coming back, anyway? We need something for our big time star here. Just bring in Brock to give him something to do. Sorta what it feels like. Why not have Punk and Heyman tease dissension until finally Brock comes out, and Heyman is on the ramp laughing? We haven't seen any of this. Right now, it would be Heyman turning for shits and giggles.

If its just Brock coming back to fuck people up, then why? Right now, it makes no logical sense. 

I dunno, I had this idea of how it would be done, and now it feels extremely rushed when they could have taken their time and done a better job.


----------



## Coco.

ACSplyt said:


> I really can't wait to see what the hell happens next week. Loving the progression of storylines. I feel like I'm back in 2003 or something.


yeah chico, mark henry, brock lesnar, rob van dam, and triple h kind of give this whole shit a 2003 feel...

coco loves it...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

You know RAW was good tonight when it's over 1800 people viewing this section and over 600 viewing this thread.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Meh. 4/10.

:troll


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

iwatchwrestling said:


> So they've now proven that they CAN write a good show. Now there's no excuse for shitty Raw's.
> 
> Loved this show. Very little wasted segments.


They can't have people return or make awesome swerves every single show. There were a lot of new beginnings this week and that's something that can only happen once in a while.


----------



## x78

Do people actually watch Raw? I can't believe that so many are claiming that this is the best episode for years. It was a good episode. So was last week's, the week before, and the week before that. This isn't some radical change tonight, WWE has been really good since Extreme Rules.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

If anybody didn't like tonight's show, they'll never be satisfied with anything WWE does or they're just trolling.


Seriously, how can you come out of tonight's RAW dwelling on the few negatives when there's a multitude of positive?


----------



## connormurphy13

KO Bossy said:


> I don't want to seem like a wet blanket because I thought there was some great stuff on this episode, but I am going into this Brock/Punk thing without a lot of hope. It already feels messed up.
> 
> If they are indeed going with they Heyman turns on Punk story, why? They teased in ONE match that Heyman might cost the match for Punk, and then there's just a random turn? Nothing built up to it. This, unfortunately, was the definition of a Russo swerve-heel turns and angles thrown in just for the sake of heel turns and angles throw in. There was no rhyme or reason. Same as this-yes, they may want to do a Brock/Punk program, and I'd like to see it. However, if Heyman turns on Punk, what reason will there be? There were no hints, no build up, nothing. Just a random turn because that's what the script said.
> 
> On top of that, it feels way too rushed. This is the problem with Brock leaving and returning all the time. Law of diminishing returns. Plus, if he keeps saying he's accomplished everything, why is he constantly coming back, anyway? We need something for our big time star here. Just bring in Brock to give him something to do. Sorta what it feels like. Why not have Punk and Heyman tease dissension until finally Brock comes out, and Heyman is on the ramp laughing? We haven't seen any of this. Right now, it would be Heyman turning for shits and giggles.
> 
> If its just Brock coming back to fuck people up, then why? Right now, it makes no logical sense.
> 
> I dunno, I had this idea of how it would be done, and now it feels extremely rushed when they could have taken their time and done a better job.


I think Heyman will be neutral heading into MITB match between the two, but come out on Brock's side afterwards, leading to full out war between Punk and Heyman's stable. You have to remember that Brock's his own guy too, and he may have felt slighted by Punk grabbing the spotlight. They should def play this out as Heyman had nothing to do with the attack


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

To be honest, this is why Monday Night RAW is named as such by evidence of tonight's show. RAW emotion (Henry segment, AJ segment), RAW attitude (Brock/Punk, Ziggler/ADR), RAW action (Orton/Bryan's match), and all in between (filler matches, McMahon segment).

RAW hasn't felt RAW in YEARS (with an exception of a couple of episodes here and there). Hopefully tonight can start a trend towards that kind of feel. 

Eh, I'll just bitch next week. Seems easier.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Pretty solid RAW.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Plus the Best selling In the World from Bryan been build up nicely and Ziggler getting some payback.


Sorry dude, Ziggler last night proved he's CLEARLY the best seller in the world.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

x78 said:


> Do people actually watch Raw? I can't believe that so many are claiming that this is the best episode for years. It was a good episode. So was last week's, the week before, and the week before that. This isn't some radical change tonight, WWE has been really good since Extreme Rules.


I disagree. Last week's show was pretty good from what I remember but for the most part, since not just ER but since Mania, the shows have been mediocre/flat out bad. But tonight's Raw was arguably the best of this decade. Maybe Raw 1,000, and the Raw after WM28 (?) are better than it, but that's all I can think of. Just an incredible show. Brings me back to the old days in terms of enjoyment.


----------



## Kratosx23

Emerald Flow said:


> At least Babyface Punk gets to actually wrestle & not have to play the coward's role like he has been.


Oh, you mean the one aspect of the business he's NOT good at, and that I don't give a fuck about? Yeah, I'll pretend to care real hard.....

The last thing we need Punk to do MORE of is wrestling. Less wrestling, more mic work.



> To be honest, Face Punk is more tweenerish then most guys anyways. What this feud does is help put over Punk more to the casuals - he already has the smarks & fanatics, this kind of feud CAN help elevate him in many ways. Punk's already established as a top tier talent, no casual fan is thinking of Punk as a loser, especially now that he's a face. Most casuals are sheep, did you hear the announcers jocking Punk during Raw? That's what the casuals will be saying as well, losing to UT gave Punk a rub - whether people wanna believe it or not. It's not a real sport, the average fan does not keep track of wins & losses - he hasn't lost & will not lose any credibility whatsoever. Chill dude - the important thing is if it's entertaining, not fake titles & accomplishments.


It's not elevating him at all. Punk has accomplished everything in WWE imaginable except a WrestleMania main event, which he'll never get. He's gone as far as he ever will. All they're doing is making him filler for Lesnar to crush on the road to his next, bigger conquest. Over the course of this feud, Punk is going to be fed to Lesnar week after week, and then job. How is that putting him over? As for it being entertaining? It's not going to BE entertaining. Punk is going to be watered down, kissing the fans asses, being a typical WWE babyface, Lesnar's going to smack him around every week and then destroy him at whatever PPV they fight on. BORING. Not only boring but a complete waste of Punk.



> And you can't tell me that a Lesnar/Punk/Heyman dynamic isn't gonna be great.


I can and I will, because Lesnar bores me to death and babyface Punk will never match heel Punk. Ever. There's not even a chance.



> Remember us all complaining about Cena taking the spotlight while Punk was champ, well it maybe temporary but between Payback & tonight - Punk has been presented as the main focus of the show. If you enjoy CM Punk, I don't know how you can't just enjoy the past 2 nights.


He looked HORRIBLE at Payback. He wrestled a horrendously bad match, and it took him about a half hour to beat a guy with NO credibility, who constantly loses. That's embarassing. Fast forward to tonight, he gets made Lesnar's bitch, and turned into a less interesting babyface, and is going to job to Brock at (probably) SummerSlam, making him look worse than when he left. Yeah, I'm thrilled. And how the fuck was he the main focus at Payback? He was in the midcard and the only reason Cena didn't main event Raw was because of Lesnar, not Punk.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

WWE asked on their Facebook page: Did you enjoy RAW? One guy wrote "No, the app didn't work for me again."

Well, nice to see that people are honestly judging RAW based on the quality of the writing... or not.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Sorry dude, Ziggler last night proved he's CLEARLY the best seller in the world.


Both men proved their the best sellers man. That's what top performers do.


----------



## #Mark

Awesome episode of RAW. Every segment of the show has a story that progressed, throw in Wyatt and RVD, and you get an awesome Summer of wrestling. Pumped to see how things turn out. 

Also, I know it got lost in the show, but I was ecstatic to see Christian return. He looked great out there, hope to see him feud with Ambrose for the US title.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Most of it was good-really good (Henry segment was great), but I don't get the 'everything was good' comments. I thought the Divas segment was pure garbage. Stephanie came out and basically made everyone look like shit.

Anyways, I highly recommend to check out the Cena/Henry segment. Very good stuff.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I think some people just want to be Debbie Downers...


----------



## dxbender

Raw was GREAT.

The worst part was prob Jericho-Slater, and even then, it was short match which let Jericho go in and win.

So much awesome stuff happened on the show! I hope Raw is like this every week! June 2012 WWE SUCKED. June 2013....SO GREAT!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

One thing needs to be addressed soon. If Ziggler is a face, going by tonight, then where does that stand with him and AJ/Big E (who are still heels, by tonight's show as well)?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Fresh Dougie said:


> I think some people just want to be Debbie Downers...


No, I think some people don't realize they are a horrible minority.


----------



## Mr. I

I wonder if their "big plan" for countering the recent weak ratings was to quite simply, fill the shows up with tons of stuff happening, that continues onward with each show. Basically how it always should have been.


----------



## Mr. I

BIG E WINNING said:


> One thing needs to be addressed soon. If Ziggler is a face, going by tonight, then where does that stand with him and AJ/Big E (who are still heels, by tonight's show as well)?


I can see them quietly beginning to remove the association then break Ziggler away, and probably Big E will break from AJ too into singles, because AJ is finally doing a singles feud of her own, which Big E or Ziggler won't ever really be involved in.

Basically I imagine its the beginning of the end for Team Rocket.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

*Can anyone tell me what on RAW will mean a damn thing years from now?*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I could actually see Big E costing Dolph the World title rematch at MITB. It has to be addressed, IMO.


----------



## Hajduk1911

tonight was a pretty good RAW for once


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ash Ketchum said:


> *Can anyone tell me what on RAW will mean a damn thing years from now?*


CM punk/Brock's stare down, AJ/Steph face to face, and Henry's AMAZING promo?


----------



## MajinTrunks

Overall I was very happy with this weeks show. Maybe not every single segment hit on all cylinders but it was still a lot better then the average RAW and I've got nothing to complain about.


----------



## x78

Fresh Dougie said:


> I think some people just want to be Debbie Downers...


No, it was just a pretty good show, about standard for the past few weeks. I'm honestly baffled that so many people are raving about this show when the last few weeks have been as good if not better. Internet wrestling fans are weird, it's like the old IWC archives where they were calling for guys like Al Snow and Gangrel to receive WWE title pushes. In 10 years, everyone will be laughing at people marking for something like Christian's return.

The show was pretty good, a lot better than most of the shows in 2012 and I'd probably settle for that standard every week. But it wasn't BEST RAW EVER~! like people are claiming, it didn't really feel big or special and nothing really notable happened, it was just good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Ash Ketchum said:


> *Can anyone tell me what on RAW will mean a damn thing years from now?*


Who cares? 


We're living in the now, so just enjoy the moment. It's not like WWE gives us this very often.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

x78 said:


> No, it was just a pretty good show, about standard for the past few weeks. I'm honestly baffled that so many people are raving about this show when the last few weeks have been as good if not better. Internet wrestling fans are weird, it's like the old IWC archives where they were calling for guys like Al Snow and Gangrel to receive WWE title pushes. In 10 years, everyone will be laughing at people marking for something like Christian's return.
> 
> The show was pretty good, a lot better than most of the shows in 2012 and I'd probably settle for that standard every week. But it wasn't BEST RAW EVER~! like people are claiming, it was just good.


I haven't seen not 1 person claim it was the BEST RAW EVER.


But, for the past several months (for me, since RAW 1,000) it has been the best show, from top to bottom, where the focus wasn't primarily on 1 program and they took the time to further nearly every angle.


Surely, you can't put any other RAW from this year (or 2012) on the level of this 1, based on overall quality, can you? But if you can, cool, I understand. But for me and others, this shit was too good to just pass off as "just good".


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*What a great Raw. That's all I've got to say.*


----------



## Brye

Ash Ketchum said:


> *Can anyone tell me what on RAW will mean a damn thing years from now?*


For fucks sake, really?


----------



## JY57

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10031936.shtml



> After RAW went off the air:
> 
> 1. John Cena defeated Ryback in a tables match to retain the WWE Championship. Cena sure got a lot of pops today. At one point, Ryback flipped a table for no reason. A table was lying against turnbuckle for long time. Eventually, Cena reversed position and used an Attitude Adjustment to drive Ryback through a tab


----------



## redban

Good RAW.

They solidified the Del Rio / Ziggler double turn. It's a good move because a face Del Rio vs heel Ziggler feud would have been stale.

Stephanie / AJ staredown was good. Is Steph just really tall, or is AJ really short? Only quibble I have is when Steph was leaving and told Kaityln "Don't ever interrupt me again." What is point of that? You made the face look bad, which is not something you're supposed to do. Did Steph need the ego-boost?

The Bryant - Orton match was good until the end, obviously.

The Punk - Heyman - Lesnar thing was well-executed, although I'm surprised at how fast it's happening. I thought they would spend a lot more time teasing it out before bringing Lesnar in and getting physical. I don't think they will have this match at Money in the Bank; it has to be at Summerslam. So they need to find a way to stretch this feud out. You don't want August 18th to arrive with the feud dead from exhaustion.

The Mark Henry - Cena thing was brilliant, one of the best I've ever seen. I hope Henry wins at the Money in the Bank. They don't have to keep it on him for long; just have Henry win it at the PPV then drop it on a RAW episode 2 weeks later. But Henry should get the belt at least once.

They should announce an opponent for Rob Van Dam at the PPV. Maybe Ryback? Tell us who he'll fight now.

Overall, very good RAW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOLpoorRYBACK


----------



## Headliner

Brye said:


> For fucks sake, really?


There will always be a few oddballs.


----------



## themizsucks

Great raw, Bring the Pain!!!!!!!1


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Fresh Dougie said:


> I haven't seen not 1 person claim it was the BEST RAW EVER.
> 
> 
> But, for the past several months (for me, since RAW 1,000) it has been the best show, from top to bottom, where the focus wasn't primarily on 1 program and they took the time to further nearly every angle.
> 
> 
> Surely, you can't put any other RAW from this year (or 2012) on the level of this 1, based on overall quality, can you? But if you can, cool, I understand. But for me and others, this shit was too good to just pass off as "just good".


If people can't enjoy this or Payback, they need to find another promotion or stop watching wrestling. Cause this is about as good as you can expect from an overall cohesiveness POV from the WWE.


----------



## Brye

haha just realized Ryback wasn't on the show tonight.


----------



## x78

Fresh Dougie said:


> I haven't seen not 1 person claim it was the BEST RAW EVER.
> 
> 
> But, for the past several months (for me, since RAW 1,000) it has been the best show, from top to bottom, where the focus wasn't primarily on 1 program and they took the time to further nearly every angle.
> 
> 
> Surely, you can't put any other RAW from this year (or 2012) on the level of this 1, based on overall quality, can you? But if you can, cool, I understand. But for me and others, this shit was too good to just pass off as "just good".


Did you watch last week's episode? It had equally good if not better McMahon family segments, a better Divas segment, the fantastic Bryan vs Rollins match, a good Jericho vs Big E match and Ziggler/Jericho promo, a good main-event promo and not a single filler segment. That was a better show than this week's. Tonight's show had some good segments, but also a lot of filler and they botched Bryan's momentum. Since Extreme Rules the show has been very good, this week less so but it was still pretty good. And yes, people on the 'rate Raw out of 10' thread were describing it as the best episode of the past 10 years. Which is laughable considering it isn't even the best episode of the past 10 days.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Emerald Flow said:


> If people can't enjoy this or Payback, they need to find another promotion or stop watching wrestling. Cause this is about as good as you can expect from an overall cohesiveness POV from the WWE.


Exactly and I realize there will never be undisputed praise for an episode of RAW or a PPV.


But the thing I find weird is that when you have a show as good as tonight's, you always have those people who try to downplay the show by just dwelling on one situation, as if that negates everything else WWE did tonight.


And I'm also convinced that if those same people made a wish list of everything they wanted WWE to do on RAW (in great detail) and WWE did it exactly the way they planned it, they would still find some way to negate what happened, eventhough it was exactly what they asked for.


There's no satisfying some people and if they're going to focus on the few negatives or try turning a positive into a negative (via futuristic, arm chair booking), why even watch when they clearly will never be satisfied?


----------



## themizsucks

: LMAO no Ryback


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

The guy with the CM Cubs shirt is just as gay as Cena.


----------



## dxbender

Ash Ketchum said:


> *Can anyone tell me what on RAW will mean a damn thing years from now?*


YEARS from now....How can anyone say?

That's like saying "Why do you like this song? How popular will it be years from now?".

Who's thinking about what people might think YEARS from now, care about what's happening now.


----------



## WrestlinFan

It's gonna suck to come back to earth for SD. ;c


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

Let's see:

Christian's back (not that I really cared)
CM Punk's back
Lesnar's back
Henry's not retiring
Cena got slammed
New Coulter guy
Heel/Face turns
Diva storyline development
A boobie popped out

Better than the post-WM Raw IMO. But did vickie ever make that announcement?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Fresh Dougie said:


> Exactly and I realize there will never be undisputed praise for an episode of RAW or a PPV.
> 
> 
> But the thing I find weird is that when you have a show as good as tonight's, you always have those people who try to downplay the show by just dwelling on one situation, as if that negates everything else WWE did tonight.
> 
> 
> And I'm also convinced that if those same people made a wish list of everything they wanted WWE to do on RAW (in great detail) and WWE did it exactly the way they planned it, they would still find some way to negate what happened, eventhough it was exactly what they asked for.
> 
> 
> There's no satisfying some people and if they're going to focus on the few negatives or try turning a positive into a negative (via futuristic, arm chair booking), why even watch when they clearly will never be satisfied?


This week's Raw completely blew last week's out of the water. There's no contest. They're in completely different galaxies. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## themizsucks

Henry is getting to my top 5, just brillant tonight


----------



## checkcola

dxbender said:


> YEARS from now....How can anyone say?
> 
> That's like saying "Why do you like this song? How popular will it be years from now?".
> 
> Who's thinking about what people might think YEARS from now, care about what's happening now.


Yeah, the whole point of RAW, "IT'S UNCUT, UNCENSORED AND UNCOOKED!"... enjoying a show in the moment. 

Sorry, I didn't have a notepad at hand taking down my thoughts on the historical significance of segment #4. Do people really watch wrestling that way?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

x78 said:


> Did you watch last week's episode? It had equally good if not better McMahon family segments, a better Divas segment, the fantastic Bryan vs Rollins match, a good Jericho vs Big E match and Ziggler/Jericho promo, a good main-event promo and not a single filler segment. That was a better show than this week's. Tonight's show had some good segments, but also a lot of filler and they botched Bryan's momentum. Since Extreme Rules the show has been very good, this week less so but it was still pretty good. *And yes, people on the 'rate Raw out of 10' thread were describing it as the best episode of the past 10 years*. Which is laughable considering it isn't even the best episode of the past 10 days.


Thought you said they called it the BEST RAW EVER?


Hell, to them, it may be the best RAW ever, since they're basing it on what they preferred.


And I have no problem with what you're saying but seriously, it's nothing more than a difference of opinion. To you, RAW may have been better last week. To me and many others, tonight was the best RAW in quite some time. We'll never be in unison regarding our views.

My problem is when people try to downplay tonight's RAW, because of what they THINK will happen next or because the biggest difference between this week and last week was a Diva's promo. I guess storyline development means nothing anymore, since you listed about 6 matches/segments from last week, that I guess somehow trumps:

Punk/Brock
McMahon family power struggle
Ziggler/Del Rio
Mark Henry trolling Cena & the World
A Christian return
A good Del Rio/Punk match
A Good Orton/Bryan match (outside of the finish)
Continuation of The Shield/Kane, possibly leading to a Taker return



Seriously, Punk/Brock, Henry trolling and the double turn trumps everything WWE did last week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## obby

watching it now

kicking off really well! ADR with that best career promo.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Tyrion Lannister said:


> BECAUSE I DON'T WANT PUNK BEING FUCKING LESNAR'S BITCH. And not only that, but a watered down, babyface Punk at that.
> 
> Are we clear?
> 
> This feud does jack shit for Punk and with the amount of PPV's he lost before he left, he needed to start getting on a roll again, but there's no way they're EVER putting him over Brock. Turning him is just as bad because Punk as a babyface is never going to amount to half of what heel Punk did. Leave it to WWE to ruin the best talent they have on their roster.


I have a seven word question that everyone here is absolutely dying to know the answer to:

WHY THE FUCK DO YOU STILL WATCH?

Plus...that match isnt ending cleanly. Expect RVD. Stop being negative...or, here's a better idea, stop watching.


----------



## Alim

Raw was much better than Shitback last night. Very good show.


----------



## Kratosx23

WHINY CUNT said:


> I have a seven word question that everyone here is absolutely dying to know the answer to:
> 
> WHY THE FUCK DO YOU STILL WATCH?
> 
> Plus...that match isnt ending cleanly. Expect RVD. Stop being negative...or, here's a better idea, stop watching.


I don't know. Probably the same reason as everybody else, because I'm waiting for it to get better. The only difference is, everybody else seems to think it already is better and I don't because we don't want the same things.

As for the match not ending cleanly? I don't expect it to happen at MITB, so why would I expect RVD? Besides, these are ENTIRELY too many non finishes on WWE tv. If I NEVER see another DQ or countout or walkout ever again, it'll be FAR too soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone else notice the unintentional comedy in from one minute going to awful, cheesy, same old shit Cena promo directly to Mark Henry's masterpiece of a promo? :lol It's like going to eat at Burger King one minute, and then going to a 5 star restaurant the next. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I jizzed my pants numerous times.Don't judge me.


----------



## truk83

Henry's swerve was a bit nostalgic, and hopefully the boys in the back can learn a few tricks from a legend. However, the swerve should have been obvious. If a star like Henry retires the whole roster will be out there. Cena was a sitting duck the whole time.

Lesnar coming out at the end of the show, and giving the F5 to CM Punk was a bit of a shocker. However, should we just expect this to end with Lesnar jobbing out to Punk? Lesnar isn't full time, so I can hardly care for the man's special appearances.

Christian returning meant nothing, and I can hardly remember a time when a return of someone was just so lack luster. No big story line, and all he had to do was pin the IC champion. Boy, that sure is creative.:clap

Other than that I don't feel like this show was anything above average. It was just an ordinary Raw coming off of a PPV. There is still pointless angles like Zeb, and Cesaro. The Shield are running stale right now even with gold around their waist. Can't wait for Monday Night Football.


----------



## obby

This divas promo is incredible!

Seriously, why did it take them so long to put it on AJ(the only good performer in the division)?


----------



## mblonde09

Brye said:


> haha just realized *Ryback wasn't on the show tonight.*


And not a single fuck was given.


----------



## dxbender

Have fun captioning this pic:


----------



## Oakue

Well that was a great Raw. I don't know what the fuck is going on, but I'm going to enjoy this for as long as possible.

A few things I noticed. Vince is playing to heels all of a sudden. :mark: I don't what this means, but I'm excited for it. 

Secondly, like two peas in a fucking pod Stephanie and Triple H are made for each other. That divas segment was beyond bizarre. It was basically just Stephanie coming out and putting herself over the top diva and then all the other divas and for no real reason either. It didn't even make storyline sense. "You're not acting like a champion"? She's had the title less than 24 hours for christs sake. At least save that line for 2 or 3 weeks from now. I guess it's all about the McMahon power struggle story. I guess...

And I honestly think we saw a top 5 swerve EVER tonight in wrestling from Mark Henry. And I ain't playing either. It got every single person on these forums, and even Jim Ross himself said he thought it was real. That shows the talent level of Mark Henry is outstanding, and he will ALWAYS be an underrated talent in wrestling.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

mblonde09 said:


> And not a single fuck was given.


Not a single fuck is given about anybody on the active roster, including Punk.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know. Probably the same reason as everybody else, because I'm waiting for it to get better. The only difference is, everybody else seems to think it already is better and I don't because we don't want the same things.
> 
> As for the match not ending cleanly? I don't expect it to happen at MITB, so why would I expect RVD? Besides, these are ENTIRELY too many non finishes on WWE tv. If I NEVER see another DQ or countout or walkout ever again, it'll be FAR too soon.


*How about you give the feud a fucking chance, since it just started? 

For all you know, WWE could suprise you.*


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I had my fingers crossed Kharma was going to come back and lay out AJ.


----------



## mblonde09

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Not a single fuck is given about anybody on the active roster, including Punk.


I shall ignore you - and everybody else should too. How you've managed to get a full green bar, is beyond me.



Dunmer said:


> lol @ Brock being about the same height as CM Punk. What a vanilla midget.


Exactly, and weight-wise, there's not as much of a discrepancy as some people are making out. I'd say Punk is about the same size as a certain person, by the name of Velasquez...


----------



## Carlito1

So is Swagger suspended? Is that why they lazily threw his gimmick and manager onto another wrestler who had no direction, who isn't even American? :/


----------



## Scorpion95




----------



## obby

The one thing that I don't get about Colter - Cesaro is that Cesaro's gimmick before this was that of an ANTI AMERICAN. Why the hell would they join up?

I predict Cesaro-Swagger going into the almost empty tag division.


----------



## mark66

great show, I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

This Raw, in what it needed to do, was perfect.


----------



## LovelyElle890

It was a good episode of Raw.

Mark Henry was amazing.
:cheer Sheamus. :cheer
Trips buried creative.
Stephanie buried the Divas.
The matches didn't bore me.

I didn't watch the end with Punk but it looks like he will be feuding with Lesnar. 

Enjoy the match because you guys are getting exactly what you asked for. However, the same people that are happy about Punk/Lesnar now are not going to be happy when Punk loses to Lesnar. Brock is being built up for that feud with Rocky. No full-time wrestler on the roster, except Cena, has a chance of beating him. Punk is not coming out of this feud with a win or a winning record if there is a series of matches. 

I don't particularly care for either of the two but I hope the people who mark for Punk aren't setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## chronoxiong

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Cool opening promo from Del Rio and CM Punk and holy cow, CM Punk looks like Wolverine now! I dig Del Rio's explanation as for why he had to do what he had to do at Payback. It was really hard to enjoy him as a face so now he can go back to being a heel. I hope they give him his previous entrance back. 

-Hey, Christian is back! Awesome! Glad he got a win over a jobbing Wade Barrett.

-I thought Sheamus was going to win the Handicap match against Team Rhodes Scholars but WWE Creative shocked me and had Sandow get the roll-up win. Nice. This booking achieves a lot of good things.

-No DQ match between Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan was pretty good too. I didn't like the ending but I guess they had to end it in a way to not make both guys look weak. Rematch down the road please.

-AJ/Stephanie promo was good too. I'm impressed. I thought AJ held her own on the mic against Stephanie. She turned out looking credible with her arguments against Stephanie. Kaitlyn with the nipple slip was nice and man does Stephanie look huge compared to the rest of the Divas. Someone's been working out!

-Decent promo from Cena about trying to stay Champion against whoever he faces against next. Then out comes Mark Henry to give his retirement speech. I thought it was a good speech and was really sad to see him go but he attacks Cena instead. Hell yeah! Now that's what he does! Glad this was all a hoax.

-Still shock to see ADR become a heel and CM Punk playing the role of the face in the main event match. I thought it was a decent match and understand the countout finish. Brock Lesnar coming out to give the F5 to Punk was cool. I guess this means they are going to feud next. I have no problem with it.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Obvious win for Chris Jericho against Heath Slater. And then Jericho wiped out the rest of the 3MB by himself after the match. What a jobber squad.

-Same with Curtis Axel against Sin Cara. I really don't remember the last time Cara won a match. 

-The pairing of Zeb Coulter and Antonio Cesaro is weird for me. I don't understand it but whatever. As long as Cesaro gets to do something then I'm all for it. At least we go to see William Regal again!

Overall, great show. Very entertaining and probably a 8.5/10.


----------



## li/<o

Man I miss this RAW and its probably the best of 2013 this freaking sucks! I tend to watch the garbage ones when I am have time. 

The CM Punk vs Lesnar so freaking awesome hopefully it builds good!

Henry vs Cena might be interesting because Henry looks like a legit threat.

DB seems like its gona get spiced up.

Kaitlyn looked very hot there damn gorgeous


----------



## Eulonzo

I can't get over how awesome it was last night.

That Stephanie/AJ/Kaitlyn segment was great, although Kaitlyn sucked on the mic, "you won.. you tricked me, YEW HUMILIATED ME!!", completely terrible. And Stephanie made AJ stumped! :lol "AJ you wanna give me those crazy eyes? Do you know who you're talking to, I'm a McMahon, and no one does crazy better than us!". I LOVED that line.

Plus Stephanie can be just as crazy as her. :vince


----------



## DA

I wish I watched RAW, it sounds great :jose


----------



## RyanPelley

Why the fuck is Stephanie so massive now? She looks and sounds manlier than Hunterpaul.


----------



## Dec_619

Just re-watched RAW. I rarely do this. 

Was an action packed show. 

Really enjoyed the Steph/AJ promo.

CM Punk back on RAW was great. 

Christian Returning.

WWE did something right tonight, very well done by them. Hats off!


----------



## leon79

Fell asleep during the last half an hour, and too lazy to google what happend. Any chance of a quick re-cap?


----------



## Eulonzo

Dec_619 said:


> Just re-watched RAW. I rarely do this.
> 
> Was an action packed show.
> 
> Really enjoyed the Steph/AJ promo.
> 
> CM Punk back on RAW was great.
> 
> Christian Returning.
> 
> WWE did something right tonight, very well done by them. Hats off!


Great post. I agree.


----------



## Srdjan99

Incredible RAW, best one of the year. Damn, the best way to start the Lesnar/Punk feud


----------



## X-Train

Really good Raw, first one i've watched in full for a long time. I only have 2 issues: Sin Cara still having that stupid lighting!! and Stephanie coming and and trashing the Divas division however it was still a great Raw....with us now on the road to MITB and Summerslam hopefully there are more to come.

Mark Henry promo = epic!


----------



## chrisburr

RAW was awesome

the only thing I did not like was them stopping the Orton v Bryan Match which neither guy was happy about

Mark Henry is getting the WWE Title shot that HE SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN also at Extreme Rules and PAYBACK!

Henry has alot of runs and title runs left in the tank

I think Henry will win the belt, Henry will turn face and John Cena will turn heel

I think Dolph will be a temporary Tweener since ADR is apparently a heel again, once Ziggler gets the belt back, he will revert to heel again after MITB

and ADR's heel turn will be short this time

The Reaction last night gives me even more impression that AJ Lee and Katilyn will do a Stone Cold/Bret Hart level Double turn

Christian returned and I called that right

Lesnar beat up Punk afterwards and I called that

10/10 for this RAW!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Bah, they made the Henry segment way too obvious to be honest. I believed he was retiring until he asked John to stay in the ring. And they dropped too many hints towards the WWE championship.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

This RAW was great. The Henry speech got a little predictable but was still awesome, can't wait to see him go after the title. 

Christian, Lesnar and Punk all returning to Raw. McMahon - HHH feud developing. 

People are quick to shit on WWE (rightfully so sometimes), but credit where it's due. This was a great show.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Amazing RAW tbh. 

+great Del Rio / CM Punk promo and match
+it's... it's Christian!
+I'm loving this power struggle between the McMahons & Triple H
+good Orton vs Bryan match w/ decent ending (not making either man look weak)
+impressive AJ/Steph/diva segment (first time I actually watched one in years)
+Colter and Cesaro being paired up (this could be great) 
+Cena was good, Henry was FUCKING AMAZING - *Y'ALL A BUNCH OF PUPPETS*!
+face Ziggler show agression
+Lesnar vs Punk OHSHIT OHSHIT

Minor negative points

-Del Rio coming out in a suit again. REALLY?
-could care less for Jericho/Slater & Axel/Cara


----------



## STEVALD

*This was seriously the best Raw in weeks. Right from Christian's return to the AJ Lee/Steph segment to Kaitlyn's nipslip mark to Cesaro joining Uncle Zeb's stable to Henry's retirement speech to the Bryan/Orton match to Ziggler's brawl to Lesnar's return, the show was just stacked with entertainment.

And man, Brock's theme never fails to give me goosebumps :mark:*


----------



## CGS

Seems like WWE have gone through its bad period and the Summer leadup has begun. Great Raw all around


----------



## chrisburr

I know Vickie put on a great show trying to save her and Maddox's spot as RAW Heads

It may be too little too late for both!


----------



## Eulonzo

We a bunch of puppets.


----------



## Leernd

The best RAW in 2013, amazing.


----------



## SonoShion

Incredible show. The best this year since the legendary RAW after Mania.


----------



## Murph

Excellent Raw this week, there's so many things just slowly building and shaping up. Brock vs Punk, HHH vs Vince, Henry vs Cena, Bryan vs Cena, Bryan vs Kane, Bryan vs Orton in a proper match (with a finish), Axel vs HHH, the incoming Wyatt Family, where do The Shield go from here? Should be a good summer.


----------



## Dec_619

X-Train said:


> Really good Raw, first one i've watched in full for a long time. I only have 2 issues: Sin Cara still having that stupid lighting!! and Stephanie coming and and trashing the Divas division however it was still a great Raw....with us now on the road to MITB and Summerslam hopefully there are more to come.
> 
> Mark Henry promo = epic!


I thought the whole steph/aj/divas promo was really good! I really hope it does lead to something. 

I'm really starting to enjoy seeing Vince/Steph regularly on RAW now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck

If you couldn't find something to be happy about on this show then you may as well just go home. Wow. Simply wow. I don't think I've seen such a well put together Raw in a LONG time. That just can't be stressed enough. Every single thing that happened had a purpose. Just look at the difference. For the first time since Raw 1000 I watched the entire 3 hours and what's more, I enjoyed the hell out of it. I have to give credit where its due. I don't know what happened, I don't know who the fuck wrote this show, I don't know if somebody at the top had en epiphany or if they just decided enough was enough. None of us do but I'll be damned if the person responsible for this shouldn't be writing Raw every week. THAT is how you write/book/produce/whatever a wrestling show. Absolutely fantastic stuff that has left me really looking forward to next week now. 

The star of the show........... :henry1. Man this guy had everybody fooled. What a fucking performance in that promo. Probably one of the best promos in recent memory not to mention swerves too. This had me marking like an idiot when he hit the WSS. Cena/Henry? I'm on board. This is going to be great. Can't wait to see what happens next week.

So from the opening promo it's safe to say that Punk is a fully fledged baby now. This is probably the only thing I can find issue with from last night because I think they may have rushed it. I mean, in one night Punk turned face, ditched Heyman and got attacked by Lesnar. Now where are they going to go, especially if Brock works the way he works last year and never shows up. They probably could have stretched this out a little while longer instead of doing practically the entire storyline in one night but we'll see where it goes. A match between these 2 guys was inevitable. How are they going to stretch it out for another 8/9 weeks though? Either way I look forward to seeing what Heyman has to say about it all next week and hopefully Lesnar is there to keep momentum rolling. If he's not going to show for another couple weeks then what was the point in doing this so quickly you know?

The Divas have an actual storyline and having Stephanie out there put the entire division over. I have to laugh at anybody claiming she was burying AJ. Come the fuck on. Steph simply being there made it feel very important. The promo between AJ and Steph was brilliant and I hope we see some more down the line. I'm interested in this.

Orton/Bryan was great up until it got stopped. There's a whole bunch of interesting stuff behind that. Is Bryan going to move over to work with HHH after all that? Shield seemed to have moved on so who knows where this is going. I for one am happy that he isn't getting a title shot right away. I want them to drag this out and build it up for as long as possible. The Bryan storyline continues and they have me hook, line and sinker. Again, can't wait to see what's next for him. 

Around these parts it probably isn't a popular opinion but I don't care. Having the McMahon's back on TV is brilliant. They add so much and I enjoy watching them. So it does in fact look like we're heading towards a power struggle and family implosion. The good thing is that it is playing out very slowly and just like the Bryan stuff, I'm very happy about that. All these little segments, week by week, are perfect to keep things ticking over until they're ready to move to the next phase of the story and take things to the ring. Vince/Steph/HHH all have fantastic chemistry and I think it's great to watch them all scheming against each other with Team Brickie in the middle. Brilliant TV. If they get this right it could go all the way to Wrestlemania next year. 

Del Rio and Ziggler actually have me interested because they have something tangible to work with now. Cesaro finally got something to do. Axel looked strong. RVD got more hype. The Shield still look strong. This Raw was amazing. One thing that I really liked is the fact that by giving equal attention to storylines across the board, the entire show and everybody involved reaped the benefit. They all came out looking and feeling important. Remove the Punk/Lesnar stuff and it's still a brilliant show. Remove the Cena/Henry stuff and it's still a brilliant show. Hell, remove both of those and it's still a brilliant show. This is what WWE has been missing for so long. Storylines at _every _level, not just the main event and the return of the all important backstage segment too. Can't overlook that. 

I'm going to shut up now because such a long post actually praising WWE is probably blasphemy on the internet but I couldn't help it. This show deserves every bit of praise thrown at it. Can't wait for Raw next week and long may it continue. If they keep this up Summerslam could end up being the best built card from top to bottom in fucking years.

EDIT - And I forgot about the fucking Wyatt family who haven't even debuted yet. God help us if WWE starts to get good again. We won't know what has hit us lol.


----------



## Medo

*That was great show in all honestly.

Mark Henry turning on that cunt Cena, Brock Lesnar coming to beat Punk.

Also, Orton/Bryan match was good but the end was awful, atleast i hope Bryan is ok.*


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really good RAW this week

Henry segment was amazing, some of the best work of his career. The Cena promo before it was horrible but Henry saved the whole thing

Brock appearing at the end after the Heyman backstage bit with Punk was great. Brock/Punk should be great

Ziggler attacking Del Rio was good and the reaction was really good for Ziggler, I do think they've gone the face route a bit early but he was always going to be a great face

Divas segment was solid

Bryan/Orton was a very good match and Bryan/Ambrose on Smackdown should be very good

Overall just a really entertaining show, good matches good segments and storyline progression. Can't ask for too much more


----------



## Cobalt

Such a good show.

Christian retuning, hopefully creates some meaningful midcard feud.

I actually enjoyed the whole AJ and Stephanie thing.

Mark Henry's segment was great, he could very well win the title from Cena.

That ending was like a dream so good to see Lesnar and Punk finally.


----------



## Lien

So. That Raw actually happened. That Raw with exciting returns, unpredictability, face/heel turns, solid storyline building and actually giving attention to secondary storylines actually, really, definitely happened.

Hats off.


----------



## mellison24

leon79 said:


> Fell asleep during the last half an hour, and too lazy to google what happend. Any chance of a quick re-cap?


Too lazy to google, but readily prepared to come onto another website and ask (probably clicking the same amount of links and typing more in the process)


----------



## kiguel182

Raw was great this week! 8 out of 10 easily. 

Except for Sheamus and the no-ending for Bryan/Orton everything was spot-on. Can't wait for next week and let's hope they can keep this streak.

And Steph acts like a bitch and is cheered, not cool WWE Universe.

And Mark Henry was awesome, really sold that segment, makes up for not having Bryan vs Cena at MITB at least.

Other thing: Who else is annoyed that JBL and Cole are laughing and cracking jokes when Orton is hitting Bryan with a kendo stick? They make it seem fake and funny, it breaks immersion.


----------



## VintageOrton

Very good Raw, one of the best of the year!


----------



## Mr. I

truk83 said:


> Henry's swerve was a bit nostalgic, and hopefully the boys in the back can learn a few tricks from a legend. However, the swerve should have been obvious. If a star like Henry retires the whole roster will be out there. Cena was a sitting duck the whole time.
> 
> Lesnar coming out at the end of the show, and giving the F5 to CM Punk was a bit of a shocker. However, should we just expect this to end with Lesnar jobbing out to Punk? Lesnar isn't full time, so I can hardly care for the man's special appearances.
> 
> Christian returning meant nothing, and I can hardly remember a time when a return of someone was just so lack luster. No big story line, *and all he had to do was pin the IC champion.* Boy, that sure is creative.:clap
> 
> Other than that I don't feel like this show was anything above average. It was just an ordinary Raw coming off of a PPV. There is still pointless angles like Zeb, and Cesaro. The Shield are running stale right now even with gold around their waist. Can't wait for Monday Night Football.


Er, Barrett is not the IC champion. I imagine Christian will be facing Axel soon, which is an ideal matchup.


----------



## GreenDude88

This was one of the best Raws of the year for me, with mostly enjoyable match ups and very memorable segments. Plus there were new and interesting feuds being kicked off and a nice development with Ziggler and Del Rio's (who was actually engaging, who'd have thought?). My highlights were the main event, Henry's promo and turn (superb), the opening and closing segments and the return of Christian. How can next week live up to this I wonder? 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Great show, lots to look forward too

-The Mcmahon family feud is being played down to a tee :lmao
-Christian Back
-Punk back
-Focus on midard titles
-Del Rio/Ziggler looking good
-Wyatt Family debuting soon
-RVD back soon
-Brock back soon
-Mark Henry being amazing, and not retiring
-Shield and D Bry being class every week



Focus on lots of storylines, not just the WWE title and Cena, love it.

EDIT - posted halfway through the main even BROCKS BACK!!


----------



## Korvin

Really good RAW. If anyone just completely complains about it then it is time for them to move on from watching wrestling because last night it showed that they put some effort in to the show.

Punk and Ziggler turning face was refreshing. I especially will enjoy watching Ziggler as a face because I think that in the time that I have followed him from Chavos sidekick to the spirit squad to "Dolph Ziggler", i don't think that he has ever been a face. I wonder if ADR turning heel is a sign of Vince giving up on trying to make ADR take Mysterios spot as the face lucha, because the guy just doesn't have "it" that Mysterio did.

Henrys swerve was great. Tear in the eye, mentioning his family... and then Worlds Strongest Slam on Cena. Good stuff.

Stephanie towering over AJ.

The only thing I hated is the part that we all knew was coming. Cena coming out and saying "2012 was a bad year for me (which it wasn't but I guess for him not being WWE Champion is a bad year) but I am have defeated all of these people in 2013 and the champ is here!" *puke* ...and now it looks like Henry is going to job to him to fill in a months worth before the buildup to Summer Slam.

So pretty good RAW for the most part. I wish that they could do this every week, but I know that can't and wont happen.


----------



## Alex

Medo said:


> *atleast i hope Bryan is ok.*


I was under the impression that it was a work.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Was a bit disappointed with the idea to pull Bryan from the match, or maybe confused, interested to see where they go with it, but oh well, still a great show.


----------



## leon79

mellison24 said:


> Too lazy to google, but readily prepared to come onto another website and ask (probably clicking the same amount of links and typing more in the process)


Of course, it's the half assed way.


----------



## Coney718

Very good Raw. The Mark Henry segment was great. I enjoyed the AJ/Stephanie spot as well (was hoping they would kiss but oh well lol)


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

I remember saying how much better I thought Mania was this year when viewed alongside the following night's RAW. As a two-part story, it was just one of the better experiences of the last few years... however, Payback was done really well-- I mean, I just really enjoyed the show, the stories, the swerves. And then we get the best written RAW in a LONG ass time. All of a sudden, we've got 5 1/2 hours of solid writing, matches, and storylines. I mean, even HHH/Vince was done well... jeezuz. 

I'm reeling. 

One thing though-- how much are most of you going to shit your balls off if it turns out HHH had something to do with all that writing? Like he and Dusty put together the show? lol


----------



## NeyNey

Darren Young in tears broke my heart. 
That's why I totally fucking bought Henrys promo later.

*Fucking* Brilliant.


----------



## King Gimp

Just watched Henry's and Cena's segment. 

Amazing. Simply amazing crowd control and work from Henry.

BOSS.


----------



## NJ88

Really actually enjoyed RAW this week.

The PPV was great and they really did continue with the momentum and produce a very noteworthy show.

Opening segment was really good. I liked Del Rio as a face at first, but they just didn't take his character anywhere and he seemed a lot more fresh and natural as a heel here. I was hoping for a Ziggler interruption but Punk interrupting and endorsing Ziggler a little was enough for Dolph to secure his face turn. The main event set up was really well done, and it was a match I was actually looking forward to a lot.

The Orton/Bryan stuff was good this week, even though it was too early for them to be taking part in a NODQ match so early in a possible feud. I think we're all waiting for one of them to turn on the other and become a full fledged heel, and I'm still hoping that it's Orton, although it's starting to seem more likely to me that it might be Bryan to do it after flipping out or something. I'm still looking forward to when the feud fully blows up, the matches could be great.

The DIVAs stuff was once again very good, and its just shocking to see them giving so much time to the division finally so they can get their feuds and characters across. It's not just mean cowardly heel vs. good guy face, they have some level of depth which is nice to see. I'm not sure where they're going with the Stephanie stuff, but I'm interested. I'm also interested in the AJ/Kaitlyn feud continuing. I did laugh out loud at Big E carrying AJ past all the DIVAs on the ramp.

The Cena/Henry segment was really good. I cared less for the Cena bit at the start than I did for Henry coming out. I have to admit, I was totally fooled by it. I thought he was legit retiring...did he manage to cry on cue too? The hug into the Worlds Strongest Slam was a great shock for me. The thought of a Cena/Henry programme isn't initially interesting to me, but they were off to a great start. Unfortunately I assume Cena will just run through Henry.

The main event was also really, really great. The match was of high quality, Del Rio getting counted out was the right call to me too. It set up Zigglers attack (which got a great reaction) really nicely, and told everyone that he's not a fully fledged face feuding with the World Champion. Somehow despite Del Rio winning the world title, the emphasis is finally all on Ziggler and his face turn and new found courage. Lesnar coming out and attacking Punk was a really welcome surprise too, I guess Heyman's turned on Punk? I look forward to that feud.

Other things like Christian's return, the stuff with The Shield, the backstage stuff with the McMahons/Vickie all seemed to work really well for a change. So on a whole we turned out with a really great show. So with this RAW we've now got:

John Cena/Mark Henry
Alberto Del Rio (heel)/Dolph Ziggler (face)
CM Punk/Brock Lesnar
Randy Orton/Daniel Bryan
Curtis Axel/The Miz

Some new feuds off to a good start here.


----------



## Eulonzo

Daiko said:


> Don't talk... PLEASE!





Amber B said:


> Lesnar feels what Punk is feeling.





iwatchwrestling said:


> He's gonna talk? But..but why though?





Evolution said:


> Oh God Brock has a microphone watch out





Con27 said:


> Oops someone gave Brock a mic





CM Danielson said:


> Listen to how quite it got when Brock grabbed the mic.


:lmao


----------



## Minder Jahal

Starbuck said:


> If you couldn't find something to be happy about on this show then you may as well just go home. Wow. Simply wow. I don't think I've seen such a well put together Raw in a LONG time. That just can't be stressed enough. Every single thing that happened had a purpose. Just look at the difference. For the first time since Raw 1000 I watched the entire 3 hours and what's more, I enjoyed the hell out of it. I have to give credit where its due. I don't know what happened, I don't know who the fuck wrote this show, I don't know if somebody at the top had en epiphany or if they just decided enough was enough. None of us do but I'll be damned if the person responsible for this shouldn't be writing Raw every week. THAT is how you write/book/produce/whatever a wrestling show. Absolutely fantastic stuff that has left me really looking forward to next week now.
> 
> The star of the show........... :henry1. Man this guy had everybody fooled. What a fucking performance in that promo. Probably one of the best promos in recent memory not to mention swerves too. This had me marking like an idiot when he hit the WSS. Cena/Henry? I'm on board. This is going to be great. Can't wait to see what happens next week.
> 
> So from the opening promo it's safe to say that Punk is a fully fledged baby now. This is probably the only thing I can find issue with from last night because I think they may have rushed it. I mean, in one night Punk turned face, ditched Heyman and got attacked by Lesnar. Now where are they going to go, especially if Brock works the way he works last year and never shows up. They probably could have stretched this out a little while longer instead of doing practically the entire storyline in one night but we'll see where it goes. A match between these 2 guys was inevitable. How are they going to stretch it out for another 8/9 weeks though? Either way I look forward to seeing what Heyman has to say about it all next week and hopefully Lesnar is there to keep momentum rolling. If he's not going to show for another couple weeks then what was the point in doing this so quickly you know?
> 
> The Divas have an actual storyline and having Stephanie out there put the entire division over. I have to laugh at anybody claiming she was burying AJ. Come the fuck on. Steph simply being there made it feel very important. The promo between AJ and Steph was brilliant and I hope we see some more down the line. I'm interested in this.
> 
> Orton/Bryan was great up until it got stopped. There's a whole bunch of interesting stuff behind that. Is Bryan going to move over to work with HHH after all that? Shield seemed to have moved on so who knows where this is going. I for one am happy that he isn't getting a title shot right away. I want them to drag this out and build it up for as long as possible. The Bryan storyline continues and they have me hook, line and sinker. Again, can't wait to see what's next for him.
> 
> Around these parts it probably isn't a popular opinion but I don't care. Having the McMahon's back on TV is brilliant. They add so much and I enjoy watching them. So it does in fact look like we're heading towards a power struggle and family implosion. The good thing is that it is playing out very slowly and just like the Bryan stuff, I'm very happy about that. All these little segments, week by week, are perfect to keep things ticking over until they're ready to move to the next phase of the story and take things to the ring. Vince/Steph/HHH all have fantastic chemistry and I think it's great to watch them all scheming against each other with Team Brickie in the middle. Brilliant TV. If they get this right it could go all the way to Wrestlemania next year.
> 
> Del Rio and Ziggler actually have me interested because they have something tangible to work with now. Cesaro finally got something to do. Axel looked strong. RVD got more hype. The Shield still look strong. This Raw was amazing. One thing that I really liked is the fact that by giving equal attention to storylines across the board, the entire show and everybody involved reaped the benefit. They all came out looking and feeling important. Remove the Punk/Lesnar stuff and it's still a brilliant show. Remove the Cena/Henry stuff and it's still a brilliant show. Hell, remove both of those and it's still a brilliant show. This is what WWE has been missing for so long. Storylines at _every _level, not just the main event and the return of the all important backstage segment too. Can't overlook that.
> 
> I'm going to shut up now because such a long post actually praising WWE is probably blasphemy on the internet but I couldn't help it. This show deserves every bit of praise thrown at it. Can't wait for Raw next week and long may it continue. If they keep this up Summerslam could end up being the best built card from top to bottom in fucking years.
> 
> EDIT - And I forgot about the fucking Wyatt family who haven't even debuted yet. God help us if WWE starts to get good again. We won't know what has hit us lol.


Spot on. :clap You've just summed up my thoughts, best RAW of the year, with Payback being one of the best PPV's of the year. But the best thing is that it can only get better as these story lines keep progressing, and of course the Wyatt family, and all those other awesome talents in NXT should be debuting soon. Finally, things are looking up


----------



## DOPA

Whoever the writers were for this show they did an excellent job. This was easily the best Raw so far this year building off a very good payback PPV. The positives:

* Henry's fake retirement segment was fantastic. Brilliant acting and performance from Henry who really stole the show in this Raw. A contender in my opinion for segment of the year for WWE. Really bought it and was shocked when Henry turned on Cena and planted him with the world strongest slam. Brilliant start to this feud. Cena vs Henry for the WWE title? Yes please!

* The whole show with the teases and segments with Heyman and Punk were built up well which led to Lesnar returning and F5'ing Punk. Simple but effective booking which makes me want to tune in to see what happens next. Intrigued to see where this goes.

* Ziggler's attack on Del Rio was also really good. Really aggressive from Ziggler which added more heat and progression to this feud. Del Rio has made an okay start to being a heel again but Ziggler was the one who really added fire to this feud.

* Divas division getting the spotlight in a big way. Stephanie coming out in a segment with AJ and putting the divas title as the center point and her being out there put over the entire divas division in a way that hasn't been done in a long way. Good storyline progression between Kaitlyn and AJ. Steph and AJ had a pretty good exchange with Steph being the stronger of the two on the mic. But AJ handled herself well. Kaitlyn was pretty awful on the mic however and her acting again was poor. the brawl was pretty good however. Enjoyable segment.

* Bryan vs Orton was a good match with an ending that doesn't make Bryan look too weak as he clearly wanted to fight on. The update about HHH and Bryan have a row about the situation sounds hugely intriguing. They better have made a video of it because it could potentially be fantastic. Let's see where this leads.

* Christian returning was a really cool moment, good to see him in the ring. Barrett being the fall guy again isn't great but considering his booking I'm not really surprised.

* McMahon family storyline has been interesting this week and been booked more subtly with each member trying to assert themselves and their authority running the show which produces some awkward moments with them and Team Bricky. Will be interested to see where that goes.

* Cesaro with Coulter?! YES PLEASE. Great move from WWE to give the talented Cesaro a manager to work off of. This could end up being a great pairing for the future.


Very little filler on this show in general which is rare for WWE programming which gets this show an even higher rating from me. Let's hope WWE keeps it up.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Stephanie Burying The entire Divas Division was funny as shit. Fuck all of them anyway, they are all garbage.


----------



## Trifektah

That effing pop when Henry slammed Cena was epic. One of the best Raw moments of the past decade.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I just watched it today and everything that I want to say has already been said. I do think it was the best Raw of the year so far. Just a really well made show from start to finish, and yes Henry did fool me too


----------



## Mister Hands

So is it accurate to say that this was written without someone in the definite "Head Writer" position? Because it really seems that, as we all suspected anyway, WWE is at their best when they're in at least a moderate scramble. (Eg. trying to react to the post-WM Raw crowd.)


----------



## 751161

Just caught up with last night's RAW, OMFG, GOAT. Seriously, frickin' loved that RAW! WHEN LESNAR CONFRONTED PUNK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SonoShion

Paul Heyman wrote that RAW, I'm tellin ya.


----------



## dan the marino

All in all this was possibly the best RAW of the year (content-wise at least). We've got a Punk/Lesnar feud to look forward to, Mark Henry GOATing in up even if it's just a filler-feud for Cena, a good Bryan/Orton match albeit with a dumb ending (assuming that was kayfabe), the divas doing something and with one who can talk holding the title, and Cesaro with a great mouthpiece. I'm still no fan of Axel and though I'm not too big on the McMahon/Triple H stuff right now I am interested to see where it is going. They still need to book some actual storylines for the midcarders but hey, baby steps... I'll take what I can get. Definitely a good RAW.


----------



## wkdsoul

Fuck me, a full raw i enjoyed start to finish.


----------



## HiddenViolence

A damn good RAW, I must say. The focus was on the segments more than the matches. So no amazing matches. But it worked well, and the segments served a purpose. This RAW Has given me hope for the product. The World title feels more important now. Christian's back. Lesnar and Punk are going to feud. Henry played us all like puppets. Cesaro getting Zeb as a manager and getting a push. Bryan being awesome. Just so much positivity atm. It's rare I get to say that. Props WWE.


----------



## HankHill_85

An excellent Raw. More than that, a water cooler edition of Raw. It's getting people talking and making them wanna tune in next week. Interesting television, which is something sorely lacking in today's environment.

I legit got Attitude Era vibes from that show. Keep it the fuck up, 'E.


----------



## Karma101

Excellent RAW, everything has already been said that needs to be.

The only thing that disappointed me was that I was really looking forward to a :brock promo.

jk


----------



## 123bigdave

Nice little nip slip from Kaitlyn last night 

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## The Cowboy!!

I may be in the very small minority as always but I found Cole talking about Colter being a hypocrite hilarious, with Lawler & Jbl trying to act Kayfabe then Cole started to make himself laugh, was quite entertaining.

Anyways awsome Raw! really was, Loved the Henry Promo, "I ain't Mae Young" :lmao


----------



## RatedR10

One of the best Raws I can remember watching in a long time from top to bottom. Take that show and put it in front of the crowd from the night after Wrestlemania and wow. 

From Punk solidifying himself (and Ziggler in the process) as faces, Del Rio getting himself over as a heel, Christian's return, Orton-Bryan and Punk-ADR matches, Henry's TREMENDOUS 'retirement' speech only to attack Cena after it with the fans buying every bit of it thanks to his great acting, to Lesnar's very surprise return and attack on Punk. Just tremendous stuff, top to bottom. Even the divas had a good showing until Stephanie had to assert herself all over it, but aside from that, great stuff.

Hopefully this quality continues, because it was a damn good show.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Wow, what a freaking tremendous Raw. Best Raw of the year so far for me. 

I was entertained from start to finish. Good opening by the two (for me) most entertaining guys of the active roster in Punk and ADR. 

Stephanie on Raw and showing her power towards the Divas was cool also. 

Mark Henry's segment was predictable, but it was done very well. Great seeing him own Cena. Thankfully no more boring Ryback. 

Even until the end, when Lesnar's music didn't hit, it was already a great Raw, but with Lesnar attacking Punk it got tremendous.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. Was it a good RAW? Yes, but ultimately can they keep our interests going into Money In The Bank? We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

TakeMyGun said:


> Stephanie Burying The entire Divas Division was funny as shit. Fuck all of them anyway, they are all garbage.


Yes that was amazing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Just watched Raw for the first time, and echo the statements of a few here in saying it's the best episode I've seen for a very long time. Certainly the best three hour edition I've seen since I started watching again. 

That Mark Henry segment was by far and away the highlight, just BRILLIANT A+ performance from the big man.


----------



## virus21

Zach Gowen's Leg said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. Was it a good RAW? Yes, but ultimately can they keep our interests going into Money In The Bank? We'll have to wait and see.


Very true. How often has this happened: One good Raw, then many horrible ones


----------



## x78

virus21 said:


> Very true. How often has this happened: One good Raw, then many horrible ones


All the recent episodes of Raw have been good though.


----------



## APEX

Great RAW. Enjoyed every minute of it.

Trips, Steph and Vince add so much to the show.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, just finished watching Raw on Youtube. Easily the best one they've had since the after Wrestlemania one, I enjoyed pretty much everything, especially Henry. Props to Grand Rapids too for a good crowd.


----------



## Bryan D.

x78 said:


> All the recent episodes of Raw have been good though.


Fact. The product has been improving since Extreme Rules.


----------



## Chan Hung

Zach Gowen's Leg said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. Was it a good RAW? Yes, but ultimately can they keep our interests going into Money In The Bank? We'll have to wait and see.


They WILL deliver at the ppv...with the current angles, only way to go from here is to further them! I'm actually leaning toward being this..and that's cuz i didn't even buy Mania!! 

This is how you put on a show people want to pay to see..matches and angles that are different WWE lol.... :cool2


----------



## wajodaheyman

Just watched it. Insanely good Raw! Best Raw since Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

This was the first RAW I watched live in months, and I wasn't disappointed.

Good job WWE. :clap


----------



## kendoo

Raw always has its shit times during the years. Definitely on track now. Great show last night can't wait for next week.


----------



## DanM3

Was a great raw and very consistent. Henry was awsome, punk was awsome and lesnar was a surprise. The only down side was the Daniel Bryan possible injury


----------



## TheVladMan

My thoughts.



> Raw was fantastic from start to finish. Still in shock at the fact that they managed to produce three hours of quality TVwith purpose & meaning behind practically every single segment. No idea where that came from but this is the show I want to watch every week, as it was perfectly lined. Haven't been this excited for wrestling in a long, long, long time. If WWE can keep this up, then I'm more than sure we're in for one helluva Summer.
> 
> Christian returned. Sheamus got pinned for the first time this year. The Wyatt Family debuting and RVD returning. Bryan vs. Orton being a great TV match up until it stopped. Shield looked strong against Kane. Cesaro getting managed by Coulter and actually having something to do. The Divas Division improving. Triple H and the McMahons really adding something to the product. Axel making the Intercontinental Championship look good. The double turn between Ziggler and Del Rio still remaining a thing of beauty.
> 
> Witnessed the greatest swerve in the history of history. Everybody in the arena and everybody watching at home (myself included) totally bought Henry's retirement with that incredible Oscar caliber performance. Marked out like an idiot when he hit The World's Strongest Slam on Cena, I didn't see that coming at all. Best segment of the year? Can't think of anything that has even come remotely close to topping this, so most definitely yes. Completely fine with this feud taking place as it has all of my interest.
> 
> Loved the unbelievable Punk and Lesnar confrontation just as much as anyone else, if not more. Words cannot describe how I felt when that music hit, as my ultimate dream match had officially become reality. The crazy atmosphere, the "holy sh*t" look on Punk's face, the epic face-to-face staredown, and then the amazing F5, not to mention the smile on Lesnar's face right after that. Looking forward to this feud for the many reasons. WOLVERINE vs. HULK.


----------



## Jingoro

too bad the crowd didn't react appropriately to the lesnar/punk confrontation. tainted it a bit for me.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

mark henry even fooled his biggest fan with that promo. I thought he was really retiring lol but thank god he didn't.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

mblonde09 said:


> I shall ignore you - and everybody else should too. How you've managed to get a full green bar, is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Exactly, and weight-wise, there's not as much of a discrepancy as some people are making out. I'd say Punk is about the same size as a certain person, by the name of Velasquez...


Because I'm a superb poster, unlike some blind Punk marks I know.

And LOL at comparing a legit UFC fighter with years of experience to a joke of a wrestler named CM Punk. Just LOL.


----------



## Da Silva

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Because I'm a superb poster, unlike some blind Punk marks I know.
> 
> And LOL at comparing a legit UFC fighter with years of experience to a joke of a wrestler named CM Punk. Just LOL.


Oh, get the fuck over his UFC thing. Yes, he's a legitimately strong dude, but this is pro wrestling, not the UFC. Different rules, different skill set.


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Because I'm a superb poster, unlike some blind Punk marks I know.
> 
> And LOL at comparing a legit UFC fighter with years of experience to a joke of a wrestler named CM Punk. Just LOL.


Dude come on now. Even a monkey can see that Punk is a much more skilled fighter than Cena and HHH, so if anything he's right in-line with Brock's past two opponents not significantly under them like people like you are making it seem.

We all know nobody in the company would stand a chance against Lesnar in reality but this is the WWE and Punk is a lot more credible than the likes of Cena and HHH.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

THANOS said:


> Dude come on now. Even a monkey can see that Punk is a much more skilled fighter than Cena and HHH, so if anything he's right in-line with Brock's past two opponents not significantly under them like people like you are making it seem.
> 
> We all know nobody in the company would stand a chance against Lesnar in reality but this is the WWE and Punk is a lot more credible than the likes of Cena and HHH.


Sure, whatever you say. I'd beat the shit out of Punk(no lie), so I'm sure Cena and Triple H would too.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure, whatever you say. I'd beat the shit out of Punk(no lie), so I'm sure Cena and Triple H would too.



bwahahhaha


----------



## Crona

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure, whatever you say. *I'd beat the shit out of Punk(no lie)*, so I'm sure Cena and Triple H would too.


:lol Easy tough guy.


----------



## Da Silva

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure, whatever you say. I'd beat the shit out of Punk(no lie), so I'm sure Cena and Triple H would too.


Careful guys, we've ourselves got a bad ass over here.


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure, whatever you say. I'd beat the shit out of Punk(no lie), so I'm sure Cena and Triple H would too.





Da Silva said:


> Careful guys, we've ourselves got a bad ass over here.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure, whatever you say. I'd beat the shit out of Punk(no lie), so I'm sure Cena and Triple H would too.


I love you.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> bwahahhaha





Crona said:


> :lol Easy tough guy.





Da Silva said:


> Careful guys, we've ourselves got a bad ass over here.





THANOS said:


>


LOL at You Punk marks. It's cool to be his fans, but to act like he is some tough guy who can beat up everybody is borderline **** TBH.

You guys don't have to take up for you're man in every situation.


----------



## RM1902

A great Raw this week! So many positives

- Punk coming back
- That Mark Henry segment. I, like many others, was fooled lol.
- The Shield/Vince segment
- Not as much mentions of the WWE App lol.
- Brock coming back

I hope this continues.


----------



## Mr. I

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Because I'm a superb poster, unlike some blind Punk marks I know.
> 
> And LOL at comparing a legit UFC fighter with years of experience to a joke of a wrestler named CM Punk. Just LOL.


I hate MMA marks.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

I thought the diagnose about 'Billion Dollar Man' was stated publicly?

You can beat... you can't do shit except spout bullshit on the internet.

Loser.


----------



## WWEUniverse

a good raw, i will give it 87,02 out of 103,66 for not being so dull this time, it almost makes me believe in wwe for being a canoe or what are those boat things called with the driver using two sticks to go forward and thats how wwe needs to go forward too from this point onwards, just dont suck anymore and be good


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

By the way... did they give Henry the 'Oscar' already?


----------



## Eulonzo

Dat crowd reaction for Dolph when he came out at the end.. :mark: :mark: :mark: Our boy is gonna be a great face, I know it!


----------



## APEX

It was a very good show, by far the best of the year.

Christian return was amazing, didn't expect it. 

Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan was a great match, these 2 guys are great in the ring, very good wrestlers. Ended with Bryan being advised to stop the match, so Orton got the win. I hope this feud continues.

I can see Orton, Kane, Bryan the first 3 people to be confirmed in the RAW MITB.

The RVD package was shown again, which got the crowd going. Hope he can get himself into WWE shape.

The backstage segments really helped the show, with Steph, Vince and Trips all demanding power backstage, it is making for interesting viewing.
It reminds me of 13 years ago when we had the Shane vs Steph vs Vince vs Linda. Can't wait for this to happen again.

The CM Punk segment with Heyman was great, really sold into the fact that he will always be a heyman guy, but he needs to change it up. The Lesnar thing just added a whole new dimension to it. I hope this is the main event for Summerslam.

The Ziggler face turn was brilliant, very well done. I fully expect him to beat Del Rio for the title very soon.

Mark Henry got every sold on himself retiring, he was crying, the crowd were crying. Then BOOM World Stongest Slam to Cena, great moment. Should be a good match at MITB for the title. So much better than Ryback. I can actually see him winning it.


----------



## Da Silva

Billion Dollar Man said:


> LOL at You Punk marks. It's cool to be his fans, but to act like he is some tough guy who can beat up everybody is borderline **** TBH.
> 
> You guys don't have to take up for you're man in every situation.


The only person acting like anyone is a tough guy is you. Punk might not be a UFC heavyweight champion, but he's pretty good at professional wrestling, and unless you've not noticed, that's what this forum is about.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Da Silva said:


> The only person acting like anyone is a tough guy is you. Punk might not be a UFC heavyweight champion, but he's pretty good at professional wrestling, and unless you've not noticed, that's what this forum is about.


I don't act cause thou shalt not lie.


----------



## Da Silva

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I don't act cause thou shalt not lie.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Evil Peter

This was the first show I've caught since a while before Wrestlemania and it has shaped up nicely since then. Many storylines that are doing well, things aren't always black and white and ending the little fracture between Punk and Heyman with Lesnar coming out and making a statement is about as good of an ending to a show that you can get when it comes to wanting to see what happens next.


----------



## Eulonzo

Da Silva said:


> The only person acting like anyone is a tough guy is you. Punk might not be a UFC heavyweight champion, but he's pretty good at professional wrestling, and unless you've not noticed, that's what this forum is about.


But the WWE is about sports entertainment, dammit!! :vince3


----------



## fulcizombie

This was the best raw in ages, I enjoyed every minute of it .


----------



## takerfan88

I don’t want to get my hopes up too much, but for the first time in ages, WWE finally feels like they have a long-term plan. :shock


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

A long time since I've genuinely been entertained watching RAW. Kudos to them. Ziggler/Rio, Orton/Bryan. Vince/Triple H/Stephanie, Cena/Henry and Punk/Brock all seem good potential feuds.


----------



## thaang

Why didn't they mention Ryback on Raw?

Why was no-one telling us the condition of Ryback and what "damages" he suffered during his match at Payback?


----------



## the_quick_silver

Wow! That was a good damn RAW.


----------



## fathergll

finalnight said:


> Not a work fools. People said it was a work when edge retired too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## Delbusto

I love Henry.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Delbusto1 said:


> I love Henry.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Camoron

Jingoro said:


> too bad the crowd didn't react appropriately to the lesnar/punk confrontation. tainted it a bit for me.


I was there in person. I don't know what you people heard on TV but the crowd went pretty nuts for it and was hot all night. It wasn't a big audience though, Van Andel only holds about 10,000 people.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Raw was great, apart from the few exceptions like cena's boring ass promo the show was fantastic. Marked out
Over Christians return and over Henry's attack on cena. Punk vs Brock is gonna be good. Wanna see Dolph win the world title back, Del Rio is just not champion material


----------



## I Came To Play

Delbusto1 said:


> I love Henry.


:mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Delbusto1 said:


> I love Henry.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS

GIVE HENRY THE STRAP


----------



## EternalFlameFilms

Delbusto1 said:


> I love Henry.


:clap:clap


----------



## Sensesfail

i want Ziggler!!!!!!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Cmpunk91 said:


> Raw was great, apart from the few exceptions like cena's boring ass promo the show was fantastic. Marked out
> Over Christians return and over Henry's attack on cena. Punk vs Brock is gonna be good. Wanna see Dolph win the world title back, *Del Rio is just not champion material*


But Ziggler is?:lmao


----------



## kakashi101

LOL Ziggler...


----------

